# 2010 Halloween sightings in stores!!



## Ghost of Spookie

For those of us who look to pick up things for our halloween haunts earlier in the year, I thought I would start this thread for those early birds. 

I walked into BIG LOTS today and ended up buying a few things for my Halloween projects. They have some new styles of plastic edge fencing which is meant to look like iron ($6 and $8 per pack). Nice looking I thought. Found a metal sign that was part of their bar signage (new for spring) that worked great for Halloween ($6). Picked up another red rotating Party Light (bought one last year), $10. Also picked up one of these cardboard Valentines mailboxes that I'm going to creep out for my haunted house scene, $5. Some additional details on these items can be found by checking out my album for 2010. Double click on pics in album for larger sized image and text description.

Their gardening section was still being put out but they did have a few nice garden statuarys already (think tombstone toppers).

Here's some pics of what I bought:


----------



## Kimber53711

Great buys! I might have to check out the Big Lots by me. I could use a cementary fence and that is a great price. Thanks for posting your finds!


----------



## Scatterbrains

Don't buy it all now....I need some of it to still be there when they start dumping inventory around labor day.  I picked up some similar fencing there last year when it went on sale.

I also got the red light last year, but paid the $10.00. That's still cheaper than Spencers and Spirit.


----------



## cinders

Ghost of Spookie, you are really on top of things! Those items could really be useful. I like that sign a lot. You are an A+ shopper! Thanks for scouting out the stores and sharing your great finds.


----------



## maleficent

I saw angel statues at Joanne's yesterday. Sorry I didn't check prices.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks guys. Hubby isn't as appreciative of my shopping efforts  so glad to get your feedback.

I bought some of BL's clearance fencing last year too and will use it this year but since I hope to do a larger walk-thru I figured I could use some different styles for different areas. I'm planning on cutting off the inverted U-portion above the black "iron" finials to make it more of a spiked fence top. Think I would like that look better. Guess my jig saw will come in handy to make quick work of that. Bought the jig saw last year from BIG LOTS BTW for $30 so if you need some tools for your home hobby work be sure to look in that area of the store too.

I'm thinking if you make a foamboard wall you might be able to simply stick these fence toppers into the "wall" to add more detail to it and make a fairly quick project out of it. Glue them in if necessary to hold, but the ground spikes are a decent size and might suffice.


----------



## jdubbya

Thanks for the heads up. I bought a couple of garden statues from BL last year for tombstone toppers. Looking forward to seeing what they offer this year. Might have to stop by tomorrow.


----------



## Tumblindice

Thanks for the heads up need the fencing and the light.


----------



## Junit

Good finds, thanks for the info!! I am in need of a good fence


----------



## BlueFrog

Where would we be without you, Ghost of Spookie? I have a big area to fence in and couldn't for the life of me figure out how I was going to do it economically. (Is it bad that I went overbudget for 2010 by the end of January  ?) Those little fences might be just the thing. And that Valentine's mailbox would be perfect if I throw another Love Sucks party this year, which is something I'm leaning toward doing. 

I bought that Dine with the Spirits sign last year and just adore it. I thought they'd be clearanced out with the Halloween merchandise and am glad to hear it'll be readily available for other haunters.


----------



## bozz

BL's still remains one of my favorite score stores. Just last week I pick up some of their 4' lighted trees at 90 % off, I only hope they buy some better props this year.....at least bigger ones.....last Oct. they were second only to Walmart in poor decor selection and they have done better in the past. They do a great job in the garden dept.


----------



## Trinity1

Love the fencing! I've been looking for something like that. Surprisingly enough I can never seem to find anything like it.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice score ghost of spookie. i really like the dine sign. the fencing with the u topping i would use around a grave sight. unfortunatly i would have to drive 2 hours for a big lots. 

bozz, i love those light up trees. are you talking about the path marker trees? i bought some of those last year. they came in handy in my haunt


----------



## bozz

hallorenescene said:


> nice score ghost of spookie. i really like the dine sign. the fencing with the u topping i would use around a grave sight. unfortunatly i would have to drive 2 hours for a big lots.
> 
> bozz, i love those light up trees. are you talking about the path marker trees? i bought some of those last year. they came in handy in my haunt


Oooh...not sure what those are but they sound cool,maybe need to find them too. The ones I got were the trees that came in the potted gold and black urns......very nice looking. I took my old fake ones out to the yard and mounted them next to my shack......looks pretty cool now.


----------



## halloween71

Can't wait to see some garden statues.Lowes had the same ones they had last year.


----------



## Scatterbrains

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm planning on cutting off the inverted U-portion above the black "iron" finials to make it more of a spiked fence top. Think I would like that look better.


That's a great idea...I should go look at mine more closely to see if that's something I can do


----------



## Scatterbrains

bozz said:


> BL's still remains one of my favorite score stores. Just last week I pick up some of their 4' lighted trees at 90 % off, I only hope they buy some better props this year.....at least bigger ones.....last Oct. they were second only to Walmart in poor decor selection and they have done better in the past. They do a great job in the garden dept.


Geez I know what you mean. I spend too much money there...even though I wait for the 75% and 90% sales. Scored huge on Orange rope light this year.


----------



## Scatterbrains

halloween71 said:


> Can't wait to see some garden statues.Lowes had the same ones they had last year.


Don't forget to check Hobby Lobby...at the end of the year (Sep, Oct) they had a lot of statues and crosses on sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*From Big Lots Garden section*

Headed back to BIG LOTS today to pick up two more mailboxes (previously pictured). Since you guys expressed interest in garden statuaries, here's two pics of ones that were in my store along with a pic of some garden gnomes. I got inspired by all the spooky halloween gardens and halloween gnomes created last year by people here and ended up taking home the blue hat guy, who hopefully will look like a wizard gnome when I'm done painting him. For pricing, etc. see my 2010 album. 


























Something I bought for my patio pergola but not pictured above was a 60-bulb mini LED random twinkling light strand, UL Rated, indoor/outdoor use, new in the patio section, (52 always on and 8 twinkling bulbs per strand). $10. It comes in cool white, which is slightly blueish when compared to warm white LEDs. I bought a few sets thinking these might also make a nice effect in a tunnel or cave in a halloween haunt. They'll look nice at night on the patio during summer use, but they are on the bright side for halloween use so I'm going to experiment and see if I can temporarily paint or cover the bulbs somehow to dim them. Figure LEDs don't give off much heat so it might work out. Has anyone done this to LED bulbs before? Or do you guys think they might be able to be dimmed, with something like an FX box? The strand is rated 7.2 Watts (0.06 Amps). If you decide to pick up some to tryout yourself, make sure you grab the boxes labeled "random twinkling"/cool white. They are next to some warm white LEDs which are "always on" strands and the boxes are near identical.


----------



## Kymmm

Great buys! Thanks for sharing. I know where I will be heading this weekend!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*:ghost of spookie I am so excited to see you do this thread again this year!!! I follwed you religiously last year and actually went out to purchase several of the items you showcased I cant wait to see what you come up with this year. Already I can see I need to go to Big Lots this weekend)*


----------



## Scatterbrains

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Or do you guys think they might be able to be dimmed, with something like an FX box? The strand is rated 7.2 Watts (0.06 Amps). If you decide to pick up some to tryout yourself, make sure you grab the boxes l


I don't think LEDs can be dimmed...

If you're getting too much light, you can always try some indirect lighting like mounting them to the back of something, so that the ToTs can't see the bulbs themselves, but get the glow from the lights.


----------



## Jeffhawk

no leds cant be dimmed. if you lower the voltage you will increase the amps.I have a stringer of leds that i painted the edges with liquid electrical tape,only keeping the tops of them clean.I used that liq.tape because its removable without to much difficulty.


----------



## ihauntu

I have used many of those Garden edging in my props The Hearse I made has edging on it so does the maseleum. Endless possibilities for this wrought iron look, I wish we had the same stores In Canada as you in America , however got my edging at the dollar store. Stained glass windows are a possibility also...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Spookilicious Mama. Not sure how much time I'll have this year to hit the stores but I'm still looking for items for my haunt so happy to share pics of things that others might be able to use. 

Too bad about dimming the LEDs. I looked up liquid electrical tape and that's certainly worth a try. Appreciate the suggestion.

iHauntu, your post really opened my mind about uses for this kind of edging material. Thanks! Some of the decorative edging I bought last year from BIG LOTs on clearance would make a perfect edge topping material for the circus wagon cage I want to build to house my gorilla. Also want to make a popcorn wagon and top that with some edging too. I had been thinking I would need to buy some crown molding so you have just saved me a bunch of money! _BTW does anyone know if they make a spray paint for plastics that is in a glossy gold metalic finish?_ If so that would be perfect for my needs. I'm picturing red wagon/cart with gold "leaf" trim.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Headed back to BIG LOTS today to pick up two more mailboxes (previously pictured). Since you guys expressed interest in garden statuaries, here's two pics of ones that were in my store along with a pic of some garden gnomes. I got inspired by all the spooky halloween gardens and halloween gnomes created last year by people here and ended up taking home the blue hat guy, who hopefully will look like a wizard gnome when I'm done painting him. For pricing, etc. see my 2010 album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I bought for my patio pergola but not pictured above was a 60-bulb mini LED random twinkling light strand, UL Rated, indoor/outdoor use, new in the patio section, (52 always on and 8 twinkling bulbs per strand). $10. It comes in cool white, which is slightly blueish when compared to warm white LEDs. I bought a few sets thinking these might also make a nice effect in a tunnel or cave in a halloween haunt. They'll look nice at night on the patio during summer use, but they are on the bright side for halloween use so I'm going to experiment and see if I can temporarily paint or cover the bulbs somehow to dim them. Figure LEDs don't give off much heat so it might work out. Has anyone done this to LED bulbs before? Or do you guys think they might be able to be dimmed, with something like an FX box? The strand is rated 7.2 Watts (0.06 Amps). If you decide to pick up some to tryout yourself, make sure you grab the boxes labeled "random twinkling"/cool white. They are next to some warm white LEDs which are "always on" strands and the boxes are near identical.


Love the angel and cherub.I will have to go get one before they get picked over.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ROSS DRESS FOR LESS for Circus Balls/DVDs*

While in ROSS DRESS FOR LESS today I picked up one of those Fitness Balls you inflate. I was looking for one to use as a circus ball which I can attach my Boney Skeleton Dog prop to with velcro. I like that the balls are a tough rubberized surface. January is unofficially fitness month in America I think (goes with New Years Resolutions to lose weight) and a good time to find them on sale. TUESDAY MORNING has them on sale for $9.99 coming up this week but ROSS has them for $6.49-$6.99 depending on the size (saw 55 and 65 cm versions in the store, complete with pumps). I'll probably add some stick-on vinyl cut out designs to the ball to cover the logo and make it more circus like (like stars and bands of color). I bought the 65 cm version (apx 26 inches diameter) figuring it would be a good height to place the dog at for viewing purposes. Manufacturers do make these balls in different sizes and here's a listing if you are thinking you might need something else. Maybe you might be thinking of adding a clown or skeleton on top of one and need something larger.

I considered checking out a resale shop for this item (sure lots of people give these away after realizing they won't use them to exercise with) but ROSS had a pretty good price on them now and I had some size and color choices. Besides sometimes the resale shops aren't that much less on some lower priced items anyway.


Oh and almost forgot to mention that I've seen some new Halloween-type suspense/horror DVDs this week in both ROSS and BIG LOTS. ROSS' are priced $3.99 and BL at $3. I know some of you like to hand them out a prizes. I did pick up a DVD from ROSS that I'm looking forward to sitting down and watching. It's titled THE FUNHOUSE, 1981, widescreen version, from director, Tobe Hooper, who did Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Poltergeist. Here's a link to it on IMDB if you want to check out the trailer. Aside from a good scare I'm hoping to get some carnival ideas from it.


----------



## Deadna

I got the Dine with Spirits sign today and noticed the tag has spiders and webbs on it...I wonder if they should have been clearanced with halloween stuff?


----------



## Deslock

Word to the wise: I purchased and used a lot of this plastic fencing there in my haunt last year. The plastic is indeed *semi-soft*. If the ground is hard and cold, you will need to use a spike and a hammer to pre-make the holes for the fencing spikes to go into the ground. I tried at first pressing them in, and the ground spikes on the fencing just *snapped* off. Just a head's up.

And you can always buy Halloween and related stuff from Big Lots at their web site year round.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I saw those $3 DVDs in my Big Lots, but didn't find any horror titles except "House on Haunted Hill", which I already have.

I saw "Funhouse" in the theater back in the day and loved it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween Shopping at Perpetual Kid*

I recently bought a few fun Fred and Friends items that I had been wanting from PERPETUAL KID's website--the Evidence Knife (real 8 inch chef's knife with fired-on food-safe blood splatters on it--for use at a Halloween party spread or murder mystery buffet) and some tiki ice cube trays. The knife is Great, and well so is the other stuff I ordered from PK. Seems to be a nice company to do business with and my order was very promptly filled. Packed with my order, loose in the box, was a monster finger puppet that was munching on a box peanut; it brought out a big smile...I guess KIDs will be kids 

Right now PKs has the Fred and Friends "GID Skeleton Key Covers" on sale (set of 6), for about $.25 a piece. I ordered a dozen of them a week ago (maximum order quantity BTW) and just placed an order for a few more. I think they will make a nice "extra" give-away for the ToTers (may use them as prize if I get to do my circus theme this year). I'll give them out individually. I also ordered a box each of some bandages PK stocks which are kind of halloween themed (Scabs Bandages, 20 to a box; and Eyeball Bandages, 12 to box). They are latex-free. Thought maybe some of the kids would rather have one of those instead--kind of monster/victim look or cyclops look. They also have pirate themed items for those Pirates among us.

BTW if you check out the site and order anything, be sure to first go to the link at the bottom of the page for Coupon Codes and Sale Items.


----------



## IshWitch

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks guys. Hubby isn't as appreciative of my shopping efforts  so glad to get your feedback.
> 
> I bought some of BL's clearance fencing last year too and will use it this year but since I hope to do a larger walk-thru I figured I could use some different styles for different areas. I'm planning on cutting off the inverted U-portion above the black "iron" finials to make it more of a spiked fence top. Think I would like that look better. Guess my jig saw will come in handy to make quick work of that. Bought the jig saw last year from BIG LOTS BTW for $30 so if you need some tools for your home hobby work be sure to look in that area of the store too.


I share your hubby issues!

I bought a bunch of those garden fences a couple of years ago. I hadn't thought of removing the tops, that is a great idea! I need another light but have never seen those at our store. I will have to pop in there this weekend!
Thanks!


----------



## Arlita

I have some of the rod Iron looking fence that comes in the 8 pack for $6.00. But I got mine for for $1.00 a piece at Wal-mart the ones at Big Lots are a better deal. Also last year I found a tutorial that uses that fence with PVC pipe to make it full size. The instructions are on my work computer, I will look for them on Monday maybe someone will like them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Last years ROSS Frankenhead purchase*

I bought a Frankenstein resin-like display head last year from ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS (and know a few others of you did too), and thought I'd let you know that I finally found a Thing-like hand for it this year. It was the last one in an online clearance area so no real leads to point you too, but here's what it looks like together:










These Crawling Hands were sold in the U.S. a few years back and seem to be mostly sold in Europe now. I am seeing a Crawling Arm version sold here in the States on a few websites however. 

Doesn't look like I will be doing my monster lab this year (think I'm going with the Zombie town haunt/circus theme) but my eventual plan for this would be to have the hand in a glass encased specimen container where it can "run" around. Just wish it were radio controllable for that extra surprise of motion on demand.

BTW it's possible that the Frankenhead will reappear at ROSS this year if they still have overstock from last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

those look great together. i got one of those hands a few years back, i'm gonna have to try and keep an eye out for the head. awesome set ghost of spookie


----------



## Kymmm

I went to Big Lots today and found an old fashioned lantern. Its a candle holder and would look great if the glass were "dirtied" up a bit! They are 5 dollars and were located in the same area as the garden planting pots..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Nice hanging Pirate Skeleton*

Just a heads up on a sale item over at Oriental Trading. It's a 54-inch Skeleton Pirate hanging prop. I've purchased one a few years ago on a similar sale and I do think it looks pretty nice so wanted to recommend it. It's marked down right now to just under $20. It's indoor only but I've used mine outside on good nights and also hung from inside the windows, so still pretty useful depending on your setup.

BTW they also have some scene setters and other halloween items on sale too.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Ghost of Spookie*, I don't know whether to beg you to stop or hire you as my personal shopper  I didn't buy the pirate but I did luck into several things I've been looking for, two of which were on sale.

Thank you... I think!


----------



## rockplayson

Great stuff. Thanks for the album info and the time posting that. Helps alot!


----------



## Arlita

BlueFrog said:


> Where would we be without you, Ghost of Spookie? I have a big area to fence in and couldn't for the life of me figure out how I was going to do it economically. (Is it bad that I went overbudget for 2010 by the end of January  ?) Those little fences might be just the thing. And that Valentine's mailbox would be perfect if I throw another Love Sucks party this year, which is something I'm leaning toward doing.
> 
> I bought that Dine with the Spirits sign last year and just adore it. I thought they'd be clearanced out with the Halloween merchandise and am glad to hear it'll be readily available for other haunters.


Hey check out this site it has a tutorial on how to make a faux rod iron fence using the 8 pack plastic fence, it seems pretty simple to build, definitely on the top of my list of thing to make this year. 
Haunters Hangout Simple Fence


----------



## Arlita

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I bought a Frankenstein resin-like display head last year from ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS (and know a few others of you did too), and thought I'd let you know that I finally found a Thing-like hand for it this year. It was the last one in an online clearance area so no real leads to point you too, but here's what it looks like together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Crawling Hands were sold in the U.S. a few years back and seem to be mostly sold in Europe now. I am seeing a Crawling Arm version sold here in the States on a few websites however.
> 
> Doesn't look like I will be doing my monster lab this year (think I'm going with the Zombie town haunt/circus theme) but my eventual plan for this would be to have the hand in a glass encased specimen container where it can "run" around. Just wish it were radio controllable for that extra surprise of motion on demand.
> 
> BTW it's possible that the Frankenhead will reappear at ROSS this year if they still have overstock from last year.


Would you do me a big favor I am trying to get pictures of different angles of Frankenstein's head I plan on making one out of paper mache. Would you take some more pictures and send them to me or let me know where I can find them. Thanks in advance Arlita


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a cool fence. 
arlita, i hope you post pics of your paper mache head when you're through


----------



## Mikon

Arlita said:


> Hey check out this site it has a tutorial on how to make a faux rod iron fence using the 8 pack plastic fence, it seems pretty simple to build, definitely on the top of my list of thing to make this year.
> Haunters Hangout Simple Fence


I thought that fence looked familiar! We did sections only as wide as the plastic part and that made them really easy to store.


----------



## Arlita

Mikon said:


> I thought that fence looked familiar! We did sections only as wide as the plastic part and that made them really easy to store.


I like that Idea even better storage is a real issue for me the only thing I think I would change is extending the pieces of wood in between sections so it looks like one continuouse fence. Question did you use rebar to stand the fence up or somthing else? I also wanted to compliment you on your block or brick wall it really added a special touch to the whole look of your fence Great job.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Arlita, I'll see if I can take some pics tomorrow of the Frankenhead and throw them up in my album. I'll keep them up a week or so and PM you to let you know they are there. And yes, please be sure to take pics of your head when you're done. Actually if you wanted to do a tutorial on it with pics along the way, I'd love to see how you do it.

Mikon, I like what you did with the fencing; the brick portion adds a nice touch. Sure does look like the same style edging as what is in my stores this year. Interesting. I bought two other versions of edging last year and think I would have noticed the spiked version in particular if it was out then. Hmmm. BTW since storage space is an issue for me too and I'm just starting to build props, I'm always thinking about how things will get disassembled and stored. I will have to measure the height of my garage walls first but I _think_ I might be able to stand 8 foot sections on end. Always important to plan it out first


----------



## Mikon

Arlita said:


> I like that Idea even better storage is a real issue for me the only thing I think I would change is extending the pieces of wood in between sections so it looks like one continuouse fence. Question did you use rebar to stand the fence up or somthing else? I also wanted to compliment you on your block or brick wall it really added a special touch to the whole look of your fence Great job.


Thank you! Thank you both! I was concerned about the bottoms swinging as well and I hate to admit it, but I started hoarding chopstix with oriental take-out leading up to Halloween. Wasn't necessary. The base of the PVC pieces was about half and inch shorter than the base of the "stone" sections and in the grass they had the perfect tension and held position real well. It allowed for some adjustment, but once they were placed they didn't move. The stone sections are staked into the ground and then the sections snap together using the snaps on the plastic fence pieces. If I was doing a whole "wrought iron" fence I'd definately look at using rebar. Anybody need any chopstix?


----------



## Mikon

BTW, in my albums there's one album on making the "wrought iron" sections and this is a GREAT project to involve the little spooks in.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Scarecrow clothing*

Saw a Goodwill store today, had some time to kill, and was delighted to pick up a pair of overalls for one of my scarecrows. I bought 3 scarecrow full head masks last year on sale but didn't have time to put together clothes for them. I really wanted at least one of them to have overalls, and this pair was only $8. I didn't find it in the men's section but the woman's actually and it looks large enough and generic enough to work just fine for my use.

Not sure if it's the same in the area where you live but overalls have been kind of hard for me to locate in resale shops. Last October I saw a pair in the men's section at another Goodwill store and before I could walk back to the aisle to buy it, some other haunter snatched it up. I think I had hesitated to buy it when I first walked past because they wanted something like $20 for it and it turned out to be the only pair in the store and the only used pair I saw that season. The sales clerk said they didn't get many pairs for resale. The area I live in has some rural farm and ranch areas still so I figured overalls would be easy to come by. Guess it worked out okay in the end and saved myself some money. Anyway just wanted to pass on the suggestion to check out the women's section for this kind of item too.


----------



## BlueFrog

FYI: Michael's has a coupon for 20% off your total purchase, including sales items, good on Monday. JoAnn's has a similar 10% off sale. I bought stuff this week that yielded the coupons but I'm sure they'll be in the inserts in Sunday's newspaper.

Of course, even after getting the JoAnn's coupon it didn't occur to me to check whether Michael's would do something similar _before_ I spent even more money on costume jewelry.


----------



## rockplayson

Arlita said:


> I like that Idea even better storage is a real issue for me the only thing I think I would change is extending the pieces of wood in between sections so it looks like one continuouse fence. Question did you use rebar to stand the fence up or somthing else? I also wanted to compliment you on your block or brick wall it really added a special touch to the whole look of your fence Great job.


 
That's how my fence was but this one looks much better. We got our fence tops from walmart. They don't look as good as yours.


----------



## BlueFrog

Design Toscano is having a 20% off sale. The online portion ends tomorrow. The in-store portion, for those of us fortunate enough to live within driving distance of its Chicago suburban showroom, runs approximately three more weeks. Not everything you see on-line is available in the showroom (and probably vice versa) but they are more than happy to bring items from the web site into the store for you to see in person. The 20% off sale is not applied to the clearance items so in at least a few cases it was actually cheaper to buy new, boxed items than the samples or damaged pieces in the clearance area.

After seeing the merchandise in person, I have nothing but love for the Zombie of Montclaire Moors and the Rest in Pieces tombstone. In the clearance area, I snagged the much-nicer-in-person Head Banger's Skull speakers, minus the actual speakers, for $21. I also couldn't resist the Skull's Soul Spirit Sculptural Box, which was 25% off damaged or 20% off NIB. (I went with NIB).


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that store has awesome props. wish i could afford some. i want those speakers


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, that store has awesome props. wish i could afford some. i want those speakers


Agreed. I've got a few items from Design Toscano, which I absolutely _love_; definitely wish I could afford more (especially some of the gargoyles).


----------



## Jeffhawk

I got all of ya beat! so sorry...just got a new headless harry-30.00-new jason-30.00--2 -5' hanging gouls 1.00 each-2 very gothic hatchets/a 48" shield-5' jester staff-3,36"skeletons-1 huge witch coldren all for a buck each,and a big black gorilla costume..$5.00, Awsome!!...12 small crosses that look very old for .55,these are going to look great as small details on the tombstones.


----------



## Arlita

Jeffhawk said:


> I got all of ya beat! so sorry...just got a new headless harry-30.00-new jason-30.00--2 -5' hanging gouls 1.00 each-2 very gothic hatchets/a 48" shield-5' jester staff-3,36"skeletons-1 huge witch coldren all for a buck each,and a big black gorilla costume..$5.00, Awsome!!...12 small crosses that look very old for .55,these are going to look great as small details on the tombstones.


Share some pics would love to see them where did you get all you treasures Big Lots?


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, share some pictures and where you scored from. that is sweet


----------



## cinders

When BlueFrog posted about the DesignToscano sale I just couldn't help myself. So on Monday I ordered that Zombie of Montclaire Moors. He arrived on Tuesday but I just opened him up today. He is wonderful! He is a ghastly grey with clouded over blue eyes. The arms are separate pieces that fit in to the sleeves of his shirt. I usually always have buyer's remorse when I order something on the spur of the moment without thinking it through, but this is really nice. I thought I would actually put him in my garden this summer, but I think he's too creepy for that. I ordered a few other small things that are supposed to come today.


----------



## hallorenescene

cinders, that zombie looks so real life, you are so lucky. so share what the little things you got are


----------



## Arlita

[Cinders I am happy your purchase was as good as you hoped it would be ordering something online is always a gamble. I am saving my hundred dollars for the talking skull I want to get on this site
Talking Skull Prod.
they are revamping their skulls for 2010 waiting to hear from them


----------



## halloween71

That site has some great looking statues.


----------



## halloween71

Have that talking skull-he was my elvis in the graveyard he was awesome!!!I would love to post a vid but photbucket doesn't work right for me anymore.


----------



## cinders

Hallorenescene: The package from DesignToscano that came today has several of the bat wall plaques. They are nicely detailed. Small, but I think the size of a real bat, or a bit larger. Also a skull hour glass. It is very nice. Has nice detail, but I think I would have liked it to be larger. Well, it was an impulse buy. A couple months ago I saw giant hourglasses at TJMaxx. I should have gotten one of those and embellished it.

Arlita: The cowalicious skull looks good. That will be a good investment.


----------



## Arlita

Halloween71 have you tried loading your video on utube? It took a while but I have them on a thread on my page. Was your Elvis difficult to setup?


----------



## MrNightmare

Here are some pics of the Zombie from Design Toscano:

View attachment 9430


View attachment 9431


View attachment 9432


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow MrNightmare, those pics really sell the product. It looks like the guy is getting swallowed up by the ground. Those eyes are great. Really creepy look over all and the placement among the dead leaves is just perfect. What kind of material is he made out of?


----------



## Jeffhawk

im gonna have to say that is a cool "ground breaker." hes very scary without the total gore aspect.great prop! what is it made of? looks like porcelin.


----------



## rockplayson

Jeffhawk said:


> im gonna have to say that is a cool "ground breaker." hes very scary without the total gore aspect.great prop! what is it made of? looks like porcelin.


 
It's made from Porcelin and has glass eyes. ( it says it somewhere in a post related to this topic) check the product reviews section


----------



## williamson

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't think LEDs can be dimmed...
> 
> If you're getting too much light, you can always try some indirect lighting like mounting them to the back of something, so that the ToTs can't see the bulbs themselves, but get the glow from the lights.


No leds cant be dimmed. if you lower the voltage you will increase the amps.I have a stringer of leds that i painted the edges with liquid electrical tape,only keeping the tops of them clean.I used that liq.tape because its removable without to much difficulty.


----------



## cinders

The zombie ground breaker is made of resin and has glass eyes.


----------



## MrNightmare

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow MrNightmare, those pics really sell the product. It looks like the guy is getting swallowed up by the ground. Those eyes are great. Really creepy look over all and the placement among the dead leaves is just perfect. What kind of material is he made out of?


Thanks! He is made of Resin. I intend on leaving him outside all year long in my back yard patio area among some large plants. I love this thing so much I bought 2 of them; 1 for the yard and 1 for the Haunt. They had them on sale at 20% off! Design Toscano has sales often you just have to keep an eye on their site. On this guy, you get more then your money's worth


----------



## Arlita

Hey you guys I had started another thread with my yard sailing & Hobby Lobby treasures here is the link if you would like to check it out.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/88234-wow-look-what-i-found-yard-sailing.html


----------



## Arlita

MrNightmare said:


> Thanks! He is made of Resin. I intend on leaving him outside all year long in my back yard patio area among some large plants. I love this thing so much I bought 2 of them; 1 for the yard and 1 for the Haunt. They had them on sale at 20% off! Design Toscano has sales often you just have to keep an eye on their site. On this guy, you get more then your money's worth


I like the pictures you took really did him justice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw this gargoyle head planter over on the GrandinRoad website. It's kind of cool and does double duty. They have other head planters that I kind of like too although maybe not as Halloween like--Medusa, Lady's head, Island Princess, Fairy, Cherub.


----------



## hallorenescene

that planter is really cool. i wouldn't have known it was a gargoyle, i would have thought it was a demon or something. the medusa and fairy are very cool too!


----------



## Red

I picked these up today at a warehouse that carries over-stock from other retailers. They had these two at pretty cheap prices so I thought to pick them up.


----------



## hallorenescene

horror, those are very nice. i can't decide which i like better. i would have bought them both too.


----------



## Arlita

I like th skull, is he Fiber Optic?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Sale on Bridge at BIG LOTS*

Heads up. Got my BuzzClub newsletter from BIG LOTS! and noticed a  nice 6 foot bridge that will be on sale for this coming week, $44, reg. $80. Price valid Sun. 2/28/10 - Sat. 3/6/10. BuzzClub members get sales flyers early via email, but the weekly ad itself should be posted on the website on Sunday.

Dimensions: 70 in W x 26-1/4 in D x 13 in H.

With a little modification, use for a dock for a pirates display, crossover bridge in a swamp, with higher posts and rope maybe a crossover bridge to a primitive jungle island....


----------



## hallorenescene

i sure wish we had a big lots around here. that bridge could be used for lots of things


----------



## bozz

I got that bridge from BL's about 4 years ago and its held up well. I use it on my trail the last few years to walk over rough spots. I stained it last summer Aligator green to match my deck and Gar shack. Its still out back left in place from last Oct. Sometimes I move it back to the garden area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Wagon Wheels on Sale at Big Lots*

Just saw my Big Lots Weekly Ad preview and wanted to let people know that Big Lots will have their decorative Wagon Wheels on sale starting Sunday, March 14 (thru Sat. 3/20). The 25 inch size is $16. The 30 inch size is $20. Wood construction. 

Whether you are thinking of doing a prop for a western scene, horse-driven hearse, or circus wagon (like I'm planning), these can be just what you need to complete your look. Since these are labeled decorative I wouldn't count on them supporting a lot of weight. I_f anyone has already bought these from Big Lots in the past maybe you can let us know how you used them and what your experience has been with them._

A picture of the wheels are on Page 2 of the 3/14 ad Big Lots


----------



## Deadna

I haven't used my wheels yet but they would not support much weight...if we do a hearse we are thinking foam like ihauntu did. I don't think they will look new for long out in the weather either but can't say for sure. I got mine clearanced last fall for 10 bucks each so I'm willing to chance anything


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Hollywood Videos in our area are closing and selling all their DVDs and store equipment. The sale has been going on for a little while but there are still some good buys. Just picked up "Trick 'r Treat" for $6.66 (3 for $20 for latest releases), other titles were $4.99, and $3.33 (3 for $10). Our store had a considerable inventory of horror genre available. Worth a stop in if you have Hollywood Video in your area. Should be closed by end of month.


----------



## bouncerbudz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just saw my Big Lots Weekly Ad preview and wanted to let people know that Big Lots will have their decorative Wagon Wheels on sale starting Sunday, March 14 (thru Sat. 3/20). The 25 inch size is $16. The 30 inch size is $20. Wood construction.
> 
> Whether you are thinking of doing a prop for a western scene, horse-driven hearse, or circus wagon (like I'm planning), these can be just what you need to complete your look. Since these are labeled decorative I wouldn't count on them supporting a lot of weight. I_f anyone has already bought these from Big Lots in the past maybe you can let us know how you used them and what your experience has been with them._
> 
> A picture of the wheels are on Page 2 of the 3/14 ad Big Lots


Thanks for the heads up i want that for my shack!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

The artificial calla lilies on sale at Michael's through Saturday (currently $1ea, normally $3ea) are unusually nice and a steal at that price. The colors most relevant to our yses are probably the white, orange, green but maybe some inventive haunter will find a use for the spring colors like yellow and deep rose pink. Check out the craft section of this very forum for some inspiration on how to incorporate them in your display.

Also, I'm probably the last person to notice this, but Michael's carries casket saddles (= the forms used to make sprays of flowers to adorn coffins) and inexpensive plastic urns designed to be driven into the ground at the grave site. Their casket saddles are expensive compared to prices I've seen online, but with the 40% off coupon they're right in the ballpark. The urns are regularly $2.50, which seems downright cheap to me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree Finds*

Saw these 19-inch "Last Exit" glider airplanes at Dollar Tree that have Skull and Crossbones on them that I thought might make a nice inexpensive boy's Halloween prize.

Looks like the pool noodles (49 inch length) are back in stock. Useful for creating arms and legs and such for props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree items*

A trip to DOLLAR TREE today yielded the following items that I think would make some great props. I'm thinking haunted toy room for the hand puppets (add some mechanicals inside of them to animate); large, 7-inch Easter egg -- possibly alien egg (could be made to glow and pulsate), dinosaur egg or vulture egg; large magnifying glass for lab or maybe halloween murder mystery prop; Stretchy Bugs for scientist lab or swamp prop (nice large size). All just one dollar. 



















Additional information is listed in my HF 2010 photo album on the items.

BTW I think the top of the egg would be a great shape for a giant insect's eye.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you are looking for remote controlled critters to use "as is" for props or to modify, TJMaxx has a few right now in their toy section. I saw the Uncle Milton Scorpion and Skunk today. Seemed to be a good price--$12.99 ea. Picked up the tarantula at ROSS a few months ago. I ended up buying two of the scorpions to go with a future "Egyptian tomb raider theme with kicking legs prop" I have in the plans. One remote activates both units at once BTW so you don't have to have multiple remotes to get movement. The scorpion looks pretty good and I like how the legs move.


----------



## rockplayson

these wheels would make a great adition for a pirate theme.  Gotta love big lots.


----------



## BlueFrog

Factory Card & Party Outlet is being taken over by Party City, so they are clearancing some items before the merger. Despite the big signs and promos that declare 
"up to 75% off" 

there aren't as many items or as good a deals as one might hope for, but if you have one nearby, it's worth a quick look. Sometimes the "clearance price" is as little as three cents off the original price of a $6 item so watch stickers closely. The one I visited had a ton of those wedding "ball and chain" props for 50 cents each, as well as a nice pirate goblet for 50 cents, so there are goodies to be had if you're willing to dig. Those who ship a lot of packages might be happy at the price of their packing tape ($2 from $3.50).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up. I was at a Factory Card & Party Outlet, looking for the Bat Bar that Bozz bought, on the day that the manager got the news from headquarters that they were going to close. She had been working there for a number of years and was feeling bad about having to tell her employees that they were going to be out of a job. I haven't been down that way for a while so don't know whether that location closed up. She had checked for the bat bar for me and suggested that I try the Party City locations in our general area. I think somehow the two companies might have been affiliated even before the merger. At least that's the impression I had. I have to go for an allergy shot tomorrow in that general area so may head over there and see if they're still there and see what's on clearance.


----------



## The Archivist

I keep forgetting that there's a Biglots relatively near me!! Duh, I should be checking there instead of getting frustrated that Michael's or Joann's hasn't started putting their stuff out yet.


----------



## BlueFrog

Something I forgot to mention: they gave me a coupon for $5 good at that location when it becomes Party City after June 1st. I spent just a little over $5 so this should all work out well.


----------



## Haunter

BlueFrog said:


> Factory Card & Party Outlet is being taken over by Party City, so they are clearancing some items before the merger.


No stores in this neck of the woods.

Maybe close to you?
Store locator


----------



## savagehaunter

the garden cheribs and angels look cool. I have been wanting some from Big Lots.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn

There are so many great buys and ideas on this thread! My husband and I went out to lunch today with a group of friends and they were all asking us about this years Halloween party. The pressure is on, but in a good way!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While in TJMaxx today I found a vintage sugar container (on clearance) and a tea light silver lantern. 

The vintage sugar container will become part of a zombie farm house display. When I saw it I thought "farmer wife making a pie!" Not sure if it will be a Finger Pie or a Blackbird Pie, but I have plenty of severed fingers and black crows so either idea would be easy to go with.

The lantern ($13) is part of the new summer mdse they are putting out now (so probably in your TJM store right now too). Adding a flickering LED tea light from the bottom access is easy. I want to "rust" it up. _Do you guys think this looks nautical enough for a pirate ship display?_ I have other lanterns but they look too contemporary. Would you guys add a colored film around the inside glass and if so would you go with red or yellow?

Here's a pic of what I bought.


----------



## BlueFrog

Neat finds! 

I breezed through Tuesday Morning this afternoon. They have some impressive metal garden crosses, ranging from 28" ($6) to 39" ($20) on clearance. A steal for the price, but I'm allergic to crosses so I passed. 

I also saw a nice treasure chest, a gorgeous silver goblet it killed me to pass on (even on clearance, too expensive for my needs but not my wants!), some nice quality fake fruit for peanut prices, some clearance fall flowers & foliage, and other random items with prop potential.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, i think the lantern will be perfect for a pirate ship. and i vote a blackbird in the pie.
bfrog, what you mean you're alergic to crosses? sounds like some good finds, are you going to grab any


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> bfrog, what you mean you're alergic to crosses? sounds like some good finds, are you going to grab any


Judging by my reaction to crosses, you'd think I'm a vampire. I absolutely hate them. This year will be the first time I include any in my display, because I couldn't resist the clearance deal I got on a Balkan Vampire Blood Cross from Design Toscano. The presence of the bat does a lot to combat my allergies. For the record, I also recoil from angels, although not as intensely. 

There really were some good finds at Tuesday Morning, but most of it was either stuff I already have a nice example of (treasure chest), was too Christian(*) (crosses and angels), or was more than I felt I could spend right now for that particular kind of prop (goblet). 

(*) You are welcome to ponder the irony of someone doing a Deadly Sins theme who finds angels and crosses "too Christian" for her display.


----------



## Haunter

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While in TJMaxx today I found a vintage sugar container (on clearance) and a tea light silver lantern.
> 
> _Do you guys think this looks nautical enough for a pirate ship display?_ I have other lanterns but they look too contemporary. Would you guys add a colored film around the inside glass and if so would you go with red or yellow


Nice find!
Yes, the lantern is perfect for a pirate scene. Although it looks like a lantern one would carry, not a port/starboard lantern.

Here's what I'd do.
1. Remove the glass plates from the frame.
2. Spray several coats of Autumn Brown Multicolor Textured Rust-Oleum on the metal frame. This gives it a rusted look with a nice textured coating.
3. Spray several coats of glass frosting spray on the glass. (Optional: Touch up with some black spray for a sooted look.)
4. Add a flickering tea light or replace with a bulb receptacle and use a large flickering bulb.

Here's a couple of lanterns that I've converted for use with AC-powered flickering bulbs.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, and how do you feel about garlic and mirrors? lol. oh boy, if you come to my house for a bite, i'm sending you to my angel tribute room first. and then up to my cross room


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haunter, thanks for sharing the pic and tips. I definitely need to add some drama to the lights I bought and the ones you did came out great. At first look I don't see how I can remove the glass in the ones I bought due to the way the unit is assembled so will have to think more about that.


----------



## Haunter

It looks there may be a screw(s) at the base. Can you remove the screw and disassemble it all? If not, you can always spray the glass frosting spray inside the lantern, and then place painters tape on the outside of the glass and spray the outside of the lantern with a textured spray.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haunter said:


> It looks there may be a screw(s) at the base. Can you remove the screw and disassemble it all? If not, you can always spray the glass frosting spray inside the lantern, and then place painters tape on the outside of the glass and spray the outside of the lantern with a textured spray.



Good eyes, and I did remove the screws that are fastened with nuts on the underside but no luck pulling the bottom off. I didn't want to bend or damage it so gave up. Since companies rarely add expense (drill hole, screw and nut) to a product without the necessity, I figure at one time it was removable. The bottom is either wedged in there really well or they used some adhesive to seal (maybe because the glass would drop out otherwise). 

The fairly small holes at the top and bottom (width of tea light) make it really hard to do anything to the inside like spray paint. If I didn't mention it already the top appears to be welded on so no access there. I'm still going to keep the lantern cause I like the shape of it and think it's kind of unique and I'll just work on modifying it from the outside. Appreciate all the suggestions BTW. I still could slip a rolled up piece of plastic film into the inside where it can expand and unroll, so that's another possibility to adding some interest. 

I put a flickering LED tea light in it today and it looked good.


----------



## BlueFrog

While at Michael's today, in the wedding aisle, I found some LED lit rotating bases intended for use with cakes on clearance for $12 from $20. I'm sure the creative minds of the forum can think of spookier uses for them. 

There's also a BOGO sale on silk flowers that includes black roses and other black flowers, as well as a few other darker colors. That's not a huge discount but not bad either, particularly because the black roses are rarely on sale.


----------



## BlueFrog

OK, haunt shoppers, where's the best brick and mortar place to buy fake ice cubes? I can't find them anywhere but eBay and I'd prefer not to go that route.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> OK, haunt shoppers, where's the best brick and mortar place to buy fake ice cubes? I can't find them anywhere but eBay and I'd prefer not to go that route.


My friend made some with added flies and such by pouring resin into ice cube trays. They looked great but the smell was horrible!


----------



## BlueFrog

Hmmm.... I wonder how horrible the smell would be? I love the idea.


----------



## Shebear1

Hey, Deslock, how do you find Halloween stuff on Big Lots website year round? When I go on-line, there is no way to search for specific items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree Finds*

Here's a couple of things that Dollar Tree has online by the case and they should be in the stores too and sold individually for $1 (click link for pictures and info page on the site):

1) Unfinished Wood craft 9 in crosses  for tombstones, vampire kits and other props.

2) Last Exit 19 inch glider airplanes with skulls on them. Cheap prize for boys.

3) If you will be doing a circus/carnival theme and looking for prizes for display or handout purposes, check out their stuffed animals. BTW they usually have baby dolls in the store that are great for creeping up for halloween nursery scenes, zombie dolls, etc.

4) Also their toy area will sometimes have in stock those expanding body parts (for specimen jars), and toy insects and snakes of all kinds that can be useful for witch's kitchens, mad labs, etc.

5) Looking to add haunted pictures to your walls? Take a look through their $1 frame offerings. Someone had done a nice thread or tutorial last year I believe on a project of this kind where they simply inserted vintage spooky portraits into the frames. Others have added skulls and other decorations to the frames themselves.


I've found it's sometimes helpful to take the printed page with you to DT as the staff doesn't always know what's online and probably available.

6/1--
Well stopped in my local store to see if I could find the wooden crosses and no luck. No luck on the gliders either. Right now they do have 4 PEZ dispensers that are part of the Marvel comic collection--Hulk, Iron Man, Spider Man and Wolverine as pictured here: http://www.pez.com/products/index.php?type=tertcat&ID=27 I ended up picking up a few for boys prizes. Superheros are still pretty big this year and I figure they are costumed characters after all so fit right in with Halloween.

I didn't want to invest in a bubble machine so I also picked up something that I remembered from my childhood called "Plastic Balloons" that I saw in Dollar Tree. This is a tube of colored soft plastic material and it comes with a little straw. You form a small ball with the material, insert the straw into the material and gently blow. It ends up inflating the soft plastic and forms a plastic balloon. You pinch the end near the straw when you are happy with the size. I think the material is pretty transparent. As I recall it hardens in the shape and size you blew it up to. I'm going to see if I can make small transparent colored "bubbles" that could be put inside my witches cauldron. Comes in 6 colors, I bought green thinking it would look best in the cauldron. I'll try it later in the week and let you know if it works like I remember. I have a really large cauldron and am curious if I put a small fan inside if I could have the "bubbles" float around near the surface. This isn't exactly the product that Dollar Tree has but close enough to give you a better idea: http://www.amazon.com/Tube-Balloons-Make-Your-Plastic/dp/B001R89B8Q I also bought a package of Touchable Bubbles from a CostPlus and will see how these work too: http://www.amazon.com/Toysmith-Test-Tube-Touchable-Bubbles/dp/B000FZZ0M8/ref=pd_sim_t_4


----------



## Laredo

Thanks for keeping the merchandise sightings alive during the spring. Is there going to be a "First Halloween Sighting In Stores" thread this year like there was last year, to show the first sightings of stuff on shelves during the summer? Is this going to morph into that? 

I ask because last year on June 6th, I saw an "Autumn Greetings" ceramic pumpkin and this year, Garden Ridge had an endcap of cutesy scarecrow items on May 30th. Seeing the first Autumn stuff in stores, even when it's not Halloween-specific, is always a thrill.


----------



## Guest

Ghost of Spookie those crosses are awesome. I actually use them on my coffins and also as tombstone toppers. My local dollar tree has them in store and I always get them when I am in there for props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Laredo said:


> Thanks for keeping the merchandise sightings alive during the spring. Is there going to be a "First Halloween Sighting In Stores" thread this year like there was last year, to show the first sightings of stuff on shelves during the summer? Is this going to morph into that?
> 
> I ask because last year on June 6th, I saw an "Autumn Greetings" ceramic pumpkin and this year, Garden Ridge had an endcap of cutesy scarecrow items on May 30th. Seeing the first Autumn stuff in stores, even when it's not Halloween-specific, is always a thrill.



I personally would love to see a "2010 First Halloween Sighting in Stores" thread started for this year separate from this thread. For the most part I consider this thread a great place to see what's out there that can be used in helping you get your props ready since it's typically not specifically true Halloween merchandise. I'd also really love it if the moderators of this forum section would add the "First Halloween Sightings" to the Stickies at the top of the forum section. Treads like this tend to get read the most so why not make it easy to find. Also if it were at the top when you logged in it hopefully would stop multiple threads from being created and give everyone a one-stop thread for the latest halloween merchandise in the stores. 

I haven't seen any halloween yet in the stores in my area yet. HomeGoods in the past probably was one of the earliest for starting a holiday shelf.


----------



## Junit

*2010 Halloween shopping*

I stopped at Hobby Lobby today, and believe it or not they were filling an aisle with fall farm themed swags, wreaths and harvest scented candles. It smelled so amazing! 

Has anyone else seen Halloween or Fall themed items elsewhere already??


----------



## bozz

The Flower Factory keeps its Halloween stuff out year around in the back of the store. Mostly older stuff and only 20 % off but it has a long wall from the floor to the very top with lots of stuff.


----------



## Laurie S.

My only hope is to shop vicariously through the internet until Michael's puts their stuff out. Our town is completely lame aside from that.


----------



## Guest

Laurie S. said:


> My only hope is to shop vicariously through the internet until Michael's puts their stuff out. Our town is completely lame aside from that.


i lived in georgia for a short time,my first and only experience with hobby lobby. i do miss it. it is fun to see and hear what everyone is finding there.all i have is michael's, and home goods.


----------



## Laredo

Ok, I'll start one.


----------



## Laredo

*2010 First Halloween Sighting in Stores*

I saw some cutesy scarecrow wall hangings at Garden Ridge on May 30th. It's an Autumn item, of course, but it signals the very exciting faint beginnings of the Fall/Halloween merchandising in stores. I did not get price info or examine the items in detail, but will do so with future sightings. 

Mods, please make this thread a sticky so that we have but one thread to check as the flip-flops and sunscreen give way to pumpkins and bats.

This thread is inspired by Ghost of Spookie and her excellent reporting on retail finds, and also by Frankie's Girl, who started the 2009 thread.


----------



## Dr. Dark

Last year, Michael's put out their Halloween stuff right after the 4th of July. I can't wait. I need more skulls!


----------



## Autumn Myth

I found a Halloween scarf at Bealls Outlet today but I think that was just left over from last year. 

Stores down here put out their stuff pretty late and then put it all away even before Halloween. It's really frustrating.


----------



## Spats

I don't really start seeing much until August, and then it's the craft places like Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Garden Ridge. The boxes appear and the space for the seasonal stuff begins to open up in the last few weeks of July, and you can sometimes get a good look at what is coming.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

yeah this makes me so excited!!


----------



## halloween71

I love it!!!


----------



## jackpot

Same here we get ours about August. The main party store I go to gets it all in right after the 4th of JUly and starts getting it out the 3rd week of July, but luckily they like me so I can sometimes get the manager to hide things for me so I can come back and get them when everything starts to go on sale starting in mid September and then just cheaper every week. Well everything except the costumes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*To our moderators*

Just wanted to say thanks for combining a few threads and making this topic a Sticky! Now finding the latest in the stores will be super simple and quick.


----------



## adam

Thanks so much for posting and the stickie! I am looking forward to when everyone starts to see things out in stores. Only til fourth of july...one more month....  Very exciting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While out shopping this weekend, we stopped by a TUESDAY MORNING and a TJ MAXX/HOME GOODS store and I was surprised to see some Halloween items on the shelves. This was stuff that was put out in the past month since my last visit. I don't expect a lot to get put out on the shelves yet but found this kind of exciting as it was the first I've seen.

The tins and tea light house were from TUESDAY MORNING. The platter was from TJ MAXX/HOME GOODS. This was the only platter I saw out but I did notice a set of insulated acrylic skull glasses in their summer tableware area. They also had 3-4 boxes of the Boston Warehouse skull cocktail picks on the shelves and half dozen of the Fred & Friends Bone Chiller ice cube trays on a rack near the cashiers.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Walgreens Clearance on Pink Flamingos*

This morning I picked up Pink Flamingos at WALGREENS that were on Clearance (33% off). Not a huge markdown from the $5.99 regular price but still a good deal at $4.01 each. I didn't see this as an "advertised special" but other Walgreens locations might be running the same clearance on theirs right now. I ended up with 2 adults and 5 younger birds. After some black spray paint and some white detailing I'll soon have a flock of Skelemingos in my yard haunt. The cashier looked at my shopping cart filled with pink flamingos kind of strangely. I decided to wimp out and tell her my neighbor was having a kid soon (we drove past a neighbor recently who had a kid and a yard full of pink flamingos to announce the birth) . The cashier didn't look like she could handle a flock of Skelemingos. 











Hopefully my newly painted guys will look something like  these over at Patio and Garden Decor where you can buy them pre-painted:


----------



## Red

Thats great Spookie! There is no chance of any items being out in stores around me yet.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's a couple of things that Dollar Tree has online by the case and they should be in the stores too and sold individually for $1 (click link for pictures and info page on the site):
> 
> 1) Unfinished Wood craft 9 in crosses  for tombstones, vampire kits and other props.
> 
> 2) Last Exit 19 inch glider airplanes with skulls on them. Cheap prize for boys.
> 
> 3) If you will be doing a circus/carnival theme and looking for prizes for display or handout purposes, check out their stuffed animals. BTW they usually have baby dolls in the store that are great for creeping up for halloween nursery scenes, zombie dolls, etc.
> 
> 4) Also their toy area will sometimes have in stock those expanding body parts (for specimen jars), and toy insects and snakes of all kinds that can be useful for witch's kitchens, mad labs, etc.
> 
> 5) Looking to add haunted pictures to your walls? Take a look through their $1 frame offerings. Someone had done a nice thread or tutorial last year I believe on a project of this kind where they simply inserted vintage spooky portraits into the frames. Others have added skulls and other decorations to the frames themselves.
> 
> 
> I've found it's sometimes helpful to take the printed page with you to DT as the staff doesn't always know what's online and probably available.
> 
> 6/1--
> Well stopped in my local store to see if I could find the wooden crosses and no luck. No luck on the gliders either. Right now they do have 4 PEZ dispensers that are part of the Marvel comic collection--Hulk, Iron Man, Spider Man and Wolverine as pictured here: http://www.pez.com/products/index.php?type=tertcat&ID=27 I ended up picking up a few for boys prizes. Superheros are still pretty big this year and I figure they are costumed characters after all so fit right in with Halloween.
> 
> I didn't want to invest in a bubble machine so I also picked up something that I remembered from my childhood called "Plastic Balloons" that I saw in Dollar Tree. This is a tube of colored soft plastic material and it comes with a little straw. You form a small ball with the material, insert the straw into the material and gently blow. It ends up inflating the soft plastic and forms a plastic balloon. You pinch the end near the straw when you are happy with the size. I think the material is pretty transparent. As I recall it hardens in the shape and size you blew it up to. I'm going to see if I can make small transparent colored "bubbles" that could be put inside my witches cauldron. Comes in 6 colors, I bought green thinking it would look best in the cauldron. I'll try it later in the week and let you know if it works like I remember. I have a really large cauldron and am curious if I put a small fan inside if I could have the "bubbles" float around near the surface. This isn't exactly the product that Dollar Tree has but close enough to give you a better idea: http://www.amazon.com/Tube-Balloons-Make-Your-Plastic/dp/B001R89B8Q I also bought a package of Touchable Bubbles from a CostPlus and will see how these work too: http://www.amazon.com/Toysmith-Test-Tube-Touchable-Bubbles/dp/B000FZZ0M8/ref=pd_sim_t_4




That is a great idea with the bubbles, I remember those as a child


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't think anyone else has mentioned this yet. i was in hobby lobby in mason city today, and they have out some ceramic pumpkins. they have a big alphabet letter on the front of each one. they also had out fall wreaths, garlands and other fall foilage. all their garden decor is half off. they had some very nice angels. they also had a lot of bottles at half off.


----------



## Deadna

In the garden section of Walmart there are clearanced rolls of sun screen fabric...6'x15' that might work well for hiding things like the french drain pipe for your fogger because it is a mesh-like material. It comes in green and black..was $25 bucks regular price and now only $5. I am using the green to make new slip covers for my patio furniture but got black for any other project that pops up!


----------



## pumpkinman

*Halloween sighting in store*

Wife and I went to Hobby Lobby, near the front behind the Fourth of July decorations they had set out a few rows of autumn decorations... I guess its starting...
Anyone else seen anything, actually seasonal displays...


----------



## bethene

love the plate with the skull one it!!
also, while this isn't a halloween product - don't forget the small styrofoam coolers at Dollar Tree that make great tombstones!! I also got some final's there, ceramic that I am using on tombstones!


----------



## hallorenescene

i just got in my emails that Ween12amEternal posted-items to see- but i don't see his posting here. don't have a clue where's he's gone or what to see.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*OMG A special thread just for Ghost of Spookies finds!!! That makes me so happy, YAY! I loved following this thread last year and because of Ghost of Spookies finds I bought some Fabulous Halloween Items. Cant wait to see what she finds next. Better start saving up*


----------



## Shadowbat

Was at Michaels last night. They are putting out their Fall stuff! I had to pick up a carving/craft pumpkin. Cant help it, I need to start on some projects.lol


----------



## adam

Yes, I too want to confirm this. Went to my local Michaels and they had out their fall leaves (lots of them) some fake decorative pumpkins and crows. Lots of fall stuff! Very pretty stuff too.


----------



## kahluagarren

lakeside.com and abcdistributing.com have halloween items available now.


----------



## rockplayson

I went to Michaels but did not see any fall iteams.  But I'll make sure to go back right after July 4th.


----------



## rockplayson

Oh also forgot to add, I asked one of the clerks about spooky town and she said she THINKS they get the orders in the week of the July 12th. So I guess that's good news.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

kahluagarren said:


> lakeside.com and abcdistributing.com have halloween items available now.


thanks for posting this! I have been anxiously awaiting sighting in stores...this is just as good! I love the tall Reaper...I waited for him to go on sale last year, never happened, he was sold out. It seems like a great price! Definitely picking him up this year...soon! I wonder how the quality of the body bag prop is...I bought one from a Halloween store on clearance, but his head doesnt work, and there is no noise that comes from him. Maybe I need a new one -the one I have now says CITY MORGUE. hhmmm...food for thought!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yes, thanks Kahulagarren for the post. I had checked out their website last week or so and didn't see anything new. Not much on there yet but hey, it's a start and that's exciting to see. BTW just clicking on their "halloween" link does _*not*_ show you all the halloween items. Try also using the search feature too. Sometimes it helps to search by halloween, skeleton, skull, etc. BTW I found some Martha Stewart Corner and Edge Punches in a spider web by doing so. Maybe great for invites or labels for potion jars. 

The body bag is interesting. They way they have him displayed makes him look like he was mauled in a sleeping bag though. hehe. I also saw they have spider larva ball sets and hanging cocoon man. I was thinking of ordering the standing ghoul last year when it was on clearance but they won't ship to Calif., assume it doesn't meet Calif. flamability requirements. If you don't get killed on shipping sometimes it's worth it to buy these things for a quick display. I'm hoping they will restock their xmas tree f/x box later in the year. I bought a few in the past from them and could use a few more. They had a great price on these and I could overlook the xmas tree decoration. BTW I've had a good purchasing experience with this company (bought mine through ABC which is a sister company to the other branches; I wonder why so many company names carrying essentially the same mdse.?).


----------



## MichaelMyers1

thanks for the info Ghost of Spookie! I was wondering where the rest of the Halloween items were? So you need to enter Halloween in the search box? Also, when did you see the Reaper on Clearance...I kept checking but it was a no 
Maybe I was only checking ABC, not Lakeside or LTD Commodities....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MichaelMyers1 said:


> thanks for the info Ghost of Spookie! I was wondering where the rest of the Halloween items were? So you need to enter Halloween in the search box? Also, when did you see the Reaper on Clearance...I kept checking but it was a no
> Maybe I was only checking ABC, not Lakeside or LTD Commodities....


If we are talking the 63-inch standing ghoul as they title it, I'm not exactly sure of the timeframe. I keep checking the site every so often. I just remember for the price (marked down) and shipping I'd order it. Then I read the part about Calif. and that ended that. BTW my account is with ABC so that's where I place my orders from and generally I only check their website. I've checked the other sister companies off and on and sometimes they might have a few items different but not many. As I see it they are essentially all the same company and not worth checking all of them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Terry's Village has 240 halloween items listed when you click on Halloween under the Holidays tab on their site, mostly decor and party items. Many of these items were sold on Oriental Trading in the past. I even think they use a similar or the same item number and wonder if the two are related companies. Anyway here's the link: http://www.terrysvillage.com/holidays/halloween-a1-90000+1237-4-1.fltr. BTW if you are planning on purchasing from either of these two companies sometimes it pays to check out both for the same item because one may have it on sale and not the other.

There are a few items I've always wanted to order, like the 3 mischievous mice. Thought I'd use them on a buffet table or maybe on a witches table or cupboard. I've considered buying gummy worms for a hand out at my scientist lab area, but will probably order in a larger quantity from another place. I like the skull suckers. I've bought the 36-inch posable skeleton (from Oriental Trading) in the past and ended up with 3 of them because I really liked them. I'm sure TV is selling the same one. Might pick up that set of furry hanging bats. Yubney on this forum that did an amazing job modifying something just like them adding faux fur to the belly and such. Just a wickedly good job; think he might have said he bought his from OT.

Oriental Trading has quite a number of Halloween Party Decoration and such items listed now. If you go to both websites you'll see what I mean about the products, item number and sale prices. No big yard decorations yet. BTW OT has their aged bluckys (5 ft and 3 ft) in stock now. If you don't want to go through the hassle of aging a Big Lots blucky (usually 19.99 or something like that lately), this might be a good deal. Yep, and the big guy has the same alien eye sockets that Big Lots does.


----------



## Plague

I'm pretty sure they are the same company- if I remember from last year my TV items where shipped in a OT box...


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There are a few items I've always wanted to order, like the 3 mischievous mice. Thought I'd use them on a buffet table or maybe on a witches table or cupboard.


I ordered these when they were on sale at OT a couple of months ago, and I just love them. I have one perched on top of a real funeral urn (that contains the ashes of three of my relatives), one looking up at the topper, and the third checking out the second one. The sculpts may not be realistic, but they are versatile and fun pieces.


----------



## Shebear1

Heard this morning that buycostumes.com is having a 90% off sale today only. You just need to remember to enter the code CLEAR40 when you order. Might be worth looking into!


----------



## Arlita

I checked out the sale at buycostumes.com the best deal I found was the 50count 4" glow sticks in different colors for $4.19 after the discount. I bought 4-50 count will probably wish I had bought more it makes them .08 cents each it is item #163530.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*BuyCostumes Sales*

Just thought I'd let people new to BuyCostumes.Com know that by signing up for their newsletter you'll get advance notice of sales--a sort of loyal customer program. Those that were on their email list got an email about the "up to 90% off sale" a week early (June 13), allowing them to get first dibs at the reduced price before the general public. Their advance sales email coupon states that they reserve the right to cancel an order due to _unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of a discount_, which I guess is to prevent people from not signing up but still trying to take advantage of the loyalty discount.

While I have mixed feelings about loyalty programs, I have been buying from BuyCostumes for a few years now and have been quite happy with my transactions. Once I received a damaged product and they were good about replacing it. I've also gotten some great deals with their coupon sales.


----------



## Here2scareU

Those are awesome finds! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Friday

My friend and his girlfriend work at Michael's and they said they have their pumpkins and a few other fall things in the store. I have to go pick up a few for some of my projects!


----------



## Rikki

Yeah, I saw fall stuff at Michael's yesterday too. It's getting close!


----------



## Shadowbat

Black Friday said:


> My friend and his girlfriend work at Michael's and they said they have their pumpkins and a few other fall things in the store. I have to go pick up a few for some of my projects!


and dont forget the 40% off coupons in their weekly paper plus the ones they give on the receipts.


----------



## Black Friday

Shadowbat said:


> and dont forget the 40% off coupons in their weekly paper plus the ones they give on the receipts.


Oh you know I won't forget those


----------



## Black Friday

So I went to Michael's today and I think the pumpkins went up in price..last year they were like $5.99 and this year they're $11.99!! My friend was able to give me a nice discount though


----------



## obcessedwithit

Black Friday said:


> So I went to Michael's today and I think the pumpkins went up in price..last year they were like $5.99 and this year they're $11.99!! My friend was able to give me a nice discount though


I have a feeling everything this year will be up in price, will have to keep eye out for the coupons and catch stuff at end of season, it just sucks we won't be able to use it this year.


----------



## Black Friday

Obcessedw\it said:


> I have a feeling everything this year will be up in price, will have to keep eye out for the coupons and catch stuff at end of season, it just sucks we won't be able to use it this year.


I really hope not but I have that feeling too. I think this year I'm just buying a few things though and the rest I will be building


----------



## Shadowbat

Black Friday said:


> So I went to Michael's today and I think the pumpkins went up in price..last year they were like $5.99 and this year they're $11.99!! My friend was able to give me a nice discount though


There were 3 different sizes at my Michaels. The small ones were 5.99, the mediums 11.99, and the larger ones were 19.99. With the 40% coupons though, those still arent bad prices.


----------



## Black Friday

Shadowbat said:


> There were 3 different sizes at my Michaels. The small ones were 5.99, the mediums 11.99, and the larger ones were 19.99. With the 40% coupons though, those still arent bad prices.


They did have smaller ones but last year I remember they had the ones that were $11.99 for $5.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Toscano statutes at Kmart Online*

Thought I would mention that Kmart is now carrying some of the Design Toscano statutes online. Check their "outdoor living" area or search by "toscano". I saw a number of dragons, gargoyles, and angel statues. Some of the same items as on the DT website, sometimes at a reduced price from DT's website even when on sale there--ie. the Cambridge Hopping Gargoyle Sculpture was about $14 less expensive at the Kmart Online site. The Divine Memories Angel Sculptural Monument had an $88 savings through Kmart Online. If you are looking for some nice cherubs for your tombstones, they have a nice selection for $9.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Kmart has started listing Halloween*

Almost forgot to mention that some of the new Totally Ghoul halloween decor/props for 2010 have been posted to their site--not in stock yet but it's a start. Some nice new ideas, like the drop down body--that would be great if you have a really tall entrance to your house or if you have a tall tree near your walkway. Here's a quick link to their "halloween and harvest decorations". I see that they are also listing a few Lemax Spooky Town items as well, some that I saw in Michael's last year, like the Heads Will Roll Bowling Alley.

They also have a pretty big costume area. I found some very nice quality clown and gorilla masks and regular wigs there last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, there are some really cool things coming out this year. thanks for the site ghost of spooky.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

I love Kmart!! Last October myself and my husband were looking for the Gemmy Jason Voorhess animated prop. We walked into Kmart and they were sold out,but the manager was nice enough to sell us the floor model that was never touched for 85 dollars!! That's why I love Kmart!!


----------



## Eyegore

hey Kmart.com has barney skeletons. I wonder if they will sell them in the store?


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

These have been really helpful posts. I need to build or buy a fence and I totally forgot about Big Lots...thanks for the reminder! Also Kmart...I had never looked at their website and it looks like they have some good stuff!

I was at Hobby Lobby the other day and they are starting to put out "fall" decor. Nothing Halloween specific yet but lots of fall colors, leaves, pumpkins, etc. Also at Hobby Lobby, they are starting to discount a lot of their wrought iron, garden decorations, as well as their statues. It's not always cheap, but with a sale you might find something cool. 

The earlier posts about Big Lots made me think of another store we have here (I live in Nebraska). It's called Garden Ridge and they carry a lot of seasonal and home stuff at a good price. I'm not sure if it's a nationwide chain or not. But I will check it out soon and see if they have anything worth posting here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Save Money and Pick up at Store*

Just a reminder when shopping some of the online stores like Kmart and Walmart -- they have the option sometimes to pick the merchandise up at a local store location and you can save quite a bit on shipping costs that way as shipping's free if you pick it up. I used this site-to-store shipping option a few times last year with Walmart--for my 63-inch Standing Baseball Vendor Ghoul (it's still listed so will probably be back this year) that I couldn't find in any local stores near me and for some large posable spiders that were only found online and on sale at the time. I received an email telling me the product/s had arrived (as scheduled BTW), and pick up was a fairly quick process in their customer service area. Everything had already been paid for online so it was a matter of confirming I was the person on the shipping notice.

I also like that these online stores (and Target can be added to this) can now tell you if your local store or one nearby has the product you are looking for. 

BTW sometimes the online pricing is better than the instore pricing even if you are going to pick it up at the store. I bought the baseball vendor during a sale online and the store wouldn't match it, so prepaying online and picking up at the store was the way to go on that item.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

ghost of spookie do you know how much the baseball vendor ghoul is at regular price? I missed him last year and really want to kick myself! I also order and then pick up at the stores. You really can save a lot of money doing it this way.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> ghost of spookie do you know how much the baseball vendor ghoul is at regular price? I missed him last year and really want to kick myself! I also order and then pick up at the stores. You really can save a lot of money doing it this way.



I found a picture I took of the box last year and it showed $70 on it. 

As I recall shortly before Halloween last year I saw a heads-up post on the forum here that said the Vendor was on sale online for something like $35 maybe and I jumped at it then (having gone back and forth about whether I needed it or not for my haunt and did I want to spend the money now). They sold out online maybe that day or the next so I was thankful to have read about the sale on the forum. I don't remember if the baseball vendor arrived at the store before or after halloween but I know I didn't use it last year in my haunt. All the same I was very pleased to have added it to my collection at that price and it will get used this year. The stores near me had a few of the vendors in stock but at full price and wouldn't match the price.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I found a picture I took of the box last year and it showed $70 on it.
> 
> As I recall shortly before Halloween last year I saw a heads-up post on the forum here that said the Vendor was on sale online for something like $35 maybe and I jumped at it then (having gone back and forth about whether I needed it or not for my haunt and did I want to spend the money now). They sold out online maybe that day or the next so I was thankful to have read about the sale on the forum. I don't remember if the baseball vendor arrived at the store before or after halloween but I know I didn't use it last year in my haunt. All the same I was very pleased to have added it to my collection at that price and it will get used this year. The stores near me had a few of the vendors in stock but at full price and wouldn't match the price.


thanks for the info Ghost of Spookie! I will keep my eye on Walmart for the next several weeks!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween starting to appear at DOLLAR TREE online*

Saw a few Halloween items on DOLLAR TREE's online site under seasonal--skeleton garland, battery operated paper lanterns, polyfoam tombstones, and those 6-inch alien-looking plastic skulls. If stuff is appearing online it should be arriving in the stores sometime in July I would think. Here's a link to the above items: http://www.dollartree.com/new-arrivals-seasonal/seasonal/215c277c277/index.cat?index=0&viewall=1 scroll towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Government Issue Zombie Survival Poster*

Since zombies seem to be a big theme with a lot of us this year, I thought I'd bring this poster to your attention. It's pretty funny. My haunt is going to feature zombies and I'm thinking of picking this up and posting this "government issue" 2 ft x 3 ft sign at the beginning of my haunt. I wish we could enlarge the image to see it better but you can zoom in on it a part at a time if you go to the item page at the website. It's available from Kmart.


----------



## hurricanegame

To early here in Canada for stores to be putting anything out...however I am sure within a month and a half the Dollar Store will have their Halloween stuff starting to hit the shelves...


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

*Ghost of Spookie*...that is a great poster! I love the pic of the college kids drinking and the warning underneath. Thanks for showing us...I might have to get one for the house.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, is that at the kmart stores, or online only?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> gos, is that at the kmart stores, or online only?



The Kmart website says "only available for shipping". 

BTW since Sears purchased Kmart, the Sears website also has the poster available online (sometimes they duplicate items offered on the two sites). Same price on both sites. _However through 6/30 (today), the poster through Sears is $7.19 (10% discount special for all toys ordered online through end of June)._ Shipping is $6.95 for standard ground shipping at both places. I looked and couldn't find this poster selling elsewhere BTW. So ordering online through Sears would be your best deal right now.


Update: Decided to save the 80 cents and ordered my poster from Sears online. Transaction went smoothly. Should have it by July 8. BTW the Sears website has a lot more halloween items on it right now than the Kmart site. I don't think I saw anything new for this year yet however. Always worth checking back and looking for online sales.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

I'm looking for some fake pumpkins . I have been to Michaels but the pumpkins they have are too shiny . I'm looking for the ones that look like real pumpkins. anyone know where I can find them at a good price?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> I'm looking for some fake pumpkins . I have been to Michaels but the pumpkins they have are too shiny . I'm looking for the ones that look like real pumpkins. anyone know where I can find them at a good price?




Joanne Fabric and Craft Stores has carried the Funkin pumpkins in the past. I think they look the best and tend to carve the best too. I don't see any listed yet on their website but they have listed a few Wilton Halloween baking items already.

Here's a link to the JoAnn website. You can check to see if you have one near you. They do ship online orders too. Sign up for their newsletter and you'll get coupons (online and instore) that can save you a decent amount of money on items, sometimes 50% off.

Here's the link to the Funkin website where you can see what items they will have available. According to the site they also will be selling them retail at Hobby Lobby, AC Moore, Menards and Harris Teeter. I don't have any of these stores in my area but maybe someone here can let you know if these places also offer coupons from time to time. Usually the pumpkins are full price until closer to Halloween.


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Thanks again Ghost of Spooky! You have been a great help!!


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thought I would mention that Kmart is now carrying some of the Design Toscano statutes online. Check their "outdoor living" area or search by "toscano". I saw a number of dragons, gargoyles, and angel statues. Some of the same items as on the DT website, sometimes at a reduced price from DT's website even when on sale there.


Much appreciated, Ghost of Spookie. I just got myself a nice little birthday present (Silas the gargoyle) for less, including shipping, than what Design Toscano charges to begin with


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Glad I could help guys. That Silas is one cool guy, Garthgoyle. Nice size too.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad I could help guys. That Silas is one cool guy, Garthgoyle. Nice size too.


Thanks. I love _many_ of DT's gargoyles and dragons, but Silas was near the top of the list for me. I've been eyeing him up for years now, but couldn't afford him; being able to get him, including shipping, for less than 75% of DT's asking price, I just couldn't resist


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*KMart Totally Ghoul Section Officially up--Sale 25&50% off*

A check today on the Kmart Site revealed that their halloween section is officially up and running. Complete with sounds and effects (plus 50% off all costumes and up to 25% off decor). Here's an updated link. I did notice however that they still haven't linked to all the products they had on the site a few days ago. I assume that since the special Halloween screen is now up they are in the process of doing so.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Looks Like SpiritHalloween Site ready for Halloween*

If you haven't been to SpiritHalloween's website recently, it looks like they are up and running for Halloween items this year. You can sign up for their newsletter for coupons.


----------



## Autumn Myth

Yankee Candle will be putting out their Halloween stuff next week and to kick it off they will be having a small party (or atleast mine will) to celebrate! You can just go and ask to be put on their notification list for said party. The lady at mine showed me two of their new scents they haven't put out yet, Country Cabin (i think...) and another one. Both smelled decent but I liked Country Cabin best. They will also have collectors items at the party so show up early. 

Just thought I'd pass on the info!


----------



## synical

Thanks hallowteen, I knew it was coming up soon but I didn't think it would be next week. I had no idea how popular some of that stuff was until I saw a moving cemetery candle holder online last year that I wanted, and went looking for it. The only reason I got one is because someone returned it and the store was nice enough to have taken my name down. I can't wait to see the new items.


----------



## Plague

Not a hint of Halloween in Michael's in Glendale, CA today. The seasonal section is still full of plastic plants. Employee said "maybe by the end of the month". Bah!


----------



## Tumblindice

I have been buying pumpkins at Michaels with 50% off coupons for a week now.


----------



## EvilMel

Tumblindice said:


> I have been buying pumpkins at Michaels with 50% off coupons for a week now.


This makes me so excited! Has anyone checked the Dollar Trees?


----------



## Eyegore

My Dollar Tree and Walgreen's are just know stocking shelves with b2school supplies. Halloween decor isn't far off! I usually start to see decor near the mid of August.


----------



## MichaelMyers1

Love the Dollar Tree! That is one of my favorite places for fun, cheap decor. And Evil Mel, I always look for the monster posters for you! One year, I hope  There was a thread that had the same posters but as window clings. They are on Amazon I believe, but not nearly as cheap as the Dollar Tree! I can find it for you if you need me too!
I cant wait to see Walgreens selection either...they tend to put out great things...many by Gemmy-at really great prices! I cleaned up last year at their 75% off sales! Looking forward to opening my bins this year and remembering what I bought


----------



## creepingdth

please keep us posted on the dollar tree. i'm hoping they get body parts in again this year and i live an hour away from it so as soon as i know they've got stuff out i'm running down there.


----------



## hurricanegame

Here in Canada the Dollar Store is usually the first to put items out...should happen within four weeks I'm guessing...


----------



## Rikki

I was in one of our Dollar Trees yesterday and they had back to school stuff out. The summer toys selection was dwindling though so maybe that's where they'll start putting Halloween stuff. I may make a trip to Michael's today to see if they've got the Spooky Town stuff out yet. I know they've got pumpkins and crows and fall foliage out...that's been there for a few weeks now. Bring on Halloween!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

There's a new age shop down town and there's always something Halloween related stuff there.  They have awesome jewelry there and books on end!


----------



## BooBerrie

I went to our local Michaels today, not expecting anything, but to my surprise they had a whole isle of fall foilage and decorative pumpkins... No direct Halloween stuff but I hope it won't be much longer, so hang in there, all of you who live in the West!!


----------



## Stranger With Candy

eeP! I love the item watch thread every year and I almost missed this one being stickied and all. I think I'll die at the first glimpse of stuff in a store. I'm so over Summer already.


----------



## Tumblindice

Stranger With Candy said:


> eeP! I love the item watch thread every year and I almost missed this one being stickied and all. I think I'll die at the first glimpse of stuff in a store. I'm so over Summer already.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Kymmm

Not exactly a store but, I got my "Terry's Village" and "Oriental Trading" magazines and there are several halloween items in them..


----------



## Chemo101

I was impressed. Michaels has already broken out some of it's Halloween stuff. I am surprised that they are starting in July. I've been going there looking for a pirate ships wheel. So far no luck. Usually they break them out in the summer for everyone decorating their homes in a nautical theme.


----------



## Arlita

Just wondering how big are the ship wheel I plan on having a wrecked pirate in my yard was planning on making one out of styro foam but if the ones at Michales are affordable it's one less thing I have to make.


----------



## toysaplenty

*Halloween stuff slowly coming into the Tuesday Morning Stores*

I went to the store called Tuesday Morning, today, and they had just gotten in a few Halloween things. They had Halloween canisters, houses, some ghost nic nacs, wreaths, bar napkins and plates, linens, and some candle holders. I bought a tall spider web candle holder and two little spider web candle holders. They have heavy purple glitter spiders hanging from them. The big candle holder was $19.99 and the small ones were $6.99 each.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

toysaplenty said:


> I went to the store called Tuesday Morning, today, and they had just gotten in a few Halloween things. They had Halloween canisters, houses, some ghost nic nacs, wreaths, bar napkins and plates, linens, and some candle holders. I bought a tall spider web candle holder and two little spider web candle holders. They have heavy purple glitter spiders hanging from them. The big candle holder was $19.99 and the small ones were $6.99 each.


Those are adorableee!! i'd so love to have those, i've never heard of that store before =(, but upon using the store locater there's one in the town next to me!! yayy!!!! Def heading there asap =D


----------



## hallorenescene

toys, those are very nice.


----------



## EvilMel

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Love the Dollar Tree! That is one of my favorite places for fun, cheap decor. And Evil Mel, I always look for the monster posters for you! One year, I hope  There was a thread that had the same posters but as window clings. They are on Amazon I believe, but not nearly as cheap as the Dollar Tree! I can find it for you if you need me too!


Oh my gosh!

You totally rule! I think about those posters every time I go by my local Dollar Tree and especially as I can feel fall approaching.

I'd love a link on amazon! I should just go steal the posters from my ex-husband.


----------



## halloween71

toysaplenty said:


> I went to the store called Tuesday Morning, today, and they had just gotten in a few Halloween things. They had Halloween canisters, houses, some ghost nic nacs, wreaths, bar napkins and plates, linens, and some candle holders. I bought a tall spider web candle holder and two little spider web candle holders. They have heavy purple glitter spiders hanging from them. The big candle holder was $19.99 and the small ones were $6.99 each.


Love them!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Was at the Dollar Tree this morning and they had a few little ceramic tomstones with ghosts and pumpkins on them.


----------



## Shadowbat

I was at Dollar Tree yesterday and the had their Fall foilage out and were making room for the rest of their Halloween stuff. Ill be checking back today or tomorrow.


----------



## rockplayson

Toysaplenty- Great finds. Just a heads up to anyone that does not know about TM. It's actually a discontinued store. Meaning the stores only take things (most of the time) that are discontinued or at discount prices. So not every store may have these iteams. It's still worth it to check out. Good luck


----------



## Autumn Myth

Tuesday Morning is like an Outlet store then right? They get all the stuff nobody would pay full price for? 

Just found out there is a Tuesday Morning in the shopping center by my house but it's understandable that I never new it was there. The entire shopping plaza is like a maze! I just realized they have a Home Goods there too!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Shadowbat said:


> I was at Dollar Tree yesterday and the had their Fall foilage out and were making room for the rest of their Halloween stuff. Ill be checking back today or tomorrow.


BONUS!!!! Imma hit up our Dollar Tree on Monday. I want to get tons of fall foliage garland stuff...it's always $1 for several feet of it...wanna put it everywhere this year...


----------



## Deadna

I saw those cutsie scarecrows on poles at JoAnns along with ghosts,crows and witches. I spotted a single ceramic ghost figurine at Big Lots too....won't be long!


----------



## HauntoweeN

Thanks for the heads up! Going to check it out.


----------



## Johnson724

*My first store Halloween sighting*

It wasnt much, but Michaels had some Halloween wall appliques displayed. Like I said, not much but it got me all giddy inside


----------



## POOKIE0628

Our Dollar Tree has grim reaper, devil, vampire busts out. They also have tombstones and pumpkin candy dishes. You can get the candy dishes with or without faces on the pumpkin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Dollar Tree--Early July End Caps at my Location*

Since everyone seems to love pics so much and they get us in the mood, I took a few today of items on the two end caps at my local DOLLAR TREE. Can't say anything was new that I saw. BTW since DOLLAR TREE routinely seems to have a lot of items from previous years restocked, those haunters new to the store for halloween shopping might want to check out my forum Albums from this year and previous years to see what might be on the shelves again. Don't think this applies to other stores as much as DOLLAR TREE however. The Albums also have a better description of the items sometimes and other comments. Personally I'm hoping DT still has body parts and blood splatters from last year to restock. 






































Just a note. I noticed that there wasn't room on the 2 end caps to display everything so a few of the rows had different items hidden behind what was in front. Not pictured for example were car magnets and door knob hangers.

BTW my DOLLAR TREE has pool noodles (for filling out arms and legs on homemade props) still in stock and bamboo 5-foot poles. I'm thinking of lashing a bunch of the poles together to make a cage. Might be useful for jungle or pirate themes I guess. Lightweight enough to suspend overhead. Both are Summer seasonal items and once sold out or cleared off the floor for new merchandise won't be available come Halloween time most likely.


----------



## Plague

Johnson724 said:


> It wasnt much, but Michaels had some Halloween wall appliques displayed. Like I said, not much but it got me all giddy inside


I asked the Supe at Michael's burbank when the bonanza would begin- they said that stuff is coming in and that it should be going on the shelves in two weeks or so. 

They had the flags out and some crows. Countin' the days...


----------



## Shadowbat

Im heading to our local DT tomorrow after work. Ill let everyone know what I find.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

i'll be headed to mine after work as well =) but i doubt they have anything fall out yet, i bet its all back to school, the beginning of august is when it starts here usually


----------



## toysaplenty

I called my Michael's in Ohio again today, and they said, Halloween would be out, the end of this month / beginning of August. I am starting to border on stalking, lol.


----------



## Shadowbat

Meh. Nothing at Dollar Tree. They just refilled all their summer stuff.


----------



## Sidnami

The Dollar Tree in Westland had the mini tombstones and the mini monster bust. Looks like Werewolf is new this year.


----------



## Guest

Sidami you need to snap a picture so we can check it out!


----------



## Guest

Oh never mind Sidami I just went to the Dollar Store and came home with a big bag of Halloween!!!! I love the busts and the small resin tombstones rock as well. I also found all the candy dishes were out and a few other goodies. I took a picture of the busts


----------



## Autumn Myth

My Dollar Tree had nothing at all! Just a few leaves and mini pumpkins.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Wow! Thanks for sharing with pics. I Will check out my DT this week.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Mr. Gris said:


> Oh never mind Sidami I just went to the Dollar Store and came home with a big bag of Halloween!!!! I love the busts and the small resin tombstones rock as well. I also found all the candy dishes were out and a few other goodies. I took a picture of the busts


Thanks for the pic, Mr. Gris! I'm going to check out my favorite Dollar Tree tomorrow for these. I saw a blog with a Halloween table I really liked using the busts at each place setting. They'd painted them all to match and it looked great.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

i went to DT today, they had out their fall foliage and the cutesy scarecrows and ceramic pumpkin knick knacks, and they were stocking halloween right as i walked in the door, by the time i left they had the halloween signs with 'ghost motel' and 'open at midnight' on them, some halloween serving plates, skull mugs, and halloween erasers lol


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to the dollar tree today and got some fun stuff. they had a windup circus clown on a unicycle. would make a nice prize. i got 2 grow figures, a starfish and a stingray. i got a magic marked deck of cards. and i got 7 decks of playing cards. 1. the curse of the werewolf. 2. king kong. 3. the mummy. 4. dracula. 5. the bride of frankenstien. 6. king of the lizards. 7. and the last one i got said creepy classics. when i opened it up it was a repeat. 
no halloween out yet. but they had a lot of Christmas stuff. i think they missed a holiday somewhere.


----------



## HauntoweeN

All I could find at my DT (Dollar Discount) was back to school stuff.


----------



## Guest

There should be more out today at the Dollar Tree according to the employees. I will stop in and buy some of the haunted resin trees and tombstones. I will take more pictures when I am there. Hopefully the gargoyles are out since those are what I love buying there.


----------



## 22606

hallorenescene said:


> no halloween out yet. but they had a lot of Christmas stuff. i think they missed a holiday somewhere.


Egad "Christmas in July" is _much_ too early "Halloween in July", on the other hand, is another story altogether...


----------



## Shadowbat

ooh, please take more pics. I cant believe that there is such a drastic difference between DT's in what they are sticking out. More summer, back to school, Christmas. I want Halloween!!


----------



## toysaplenty

I have a list of all the stores I check for Halloween stuff. Can anyone tell me of any other stores, online or offline that I should check out for Halloween stuff? Here is my list:
Michael's
Homegoods / TJ Maxx
Target
World Market
Grandin Road.com
Gumps.com
Big Lots
Walmart and Kmart
Lowe's and Home Depot
Pier 1
Crate & Barrel
Pottery Barn
Liilian Vernon.com
Spirit Halloween
Halloween Express
Joann Fabric
Dollar Tree & other Dollar type stores
Pat Catans
Local Party Supply stores


----------



## toysaplenty

Oh, I forgot:
Tuesday Morning
Taylor Gifts.com
Frightcatalog.com
Improvementscatalog.com
Walgreens / Rite Aid / CVS


----------



## toysaplenty

I am running off at the mouth today, I guess. Halloween Asylum.com has about 8 pages listed showing their new items for 2010. Many are not available to order yet, but they are at least showing us what will be for sale...I like the skeleton on the skateboard and the skeleton motorcycle, which I have attached links for...


----------



## halloween71

Grandinroad.com and kmart.com both have started putting items on there websites.Spirithalloween has listed some on there face book page I have a thread going about that.


----------



## halloween71

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Thanks for the pic, Mr. Gris! I'm going to check out my favorite Dollar Tree tomorrow for these. I saw a blog with a Halloween table I really liked using the busts at each place setting. They'd painted them all to match and it looked great.


do you have the link?


----------



## Shadowbat

I went into another local DT and all they had was a bunch of the foilage. The "seasonal" section was all back to school. :/


----------



## Guest

Shadowbat soon it will look like mine I am sure! I went back to the Dollar Tree today and bought some tombstones and another set of the busts as I noticed they were selling fast. They also had cutsie pumpkin candy dishes and tombstones that had ghosts hanging on them and spooky trees. The scarecrows and brooms were lining a whole section in the back. There was a stack of harvest foilage lining one aisle and pumpkins down the other side near it. The back aisle was being cleaned off of tiki summer items and there was a stack of boxes waiting to be stocked. Curious I opened one box and behold it was filled with potion labels and paper cut out skeletons skull mugs etc etc galore!! I think I will swing in Thursday and it should all be out. HALLOWEEN HAS ARRIVED!!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since everyone seems to love pics so much and they get us in the mood, I took a few today of items on the two end caps at my local DOLLAR TREE. Can't say anything was new that I saw. BTW since DOLLAR TREE routinely seems to have a lot of items from previous years restocked, those haunters new to the store for halloween shopping might want to check out my forum Albums from this year and previous years to see what might be on the shelves again. Don't think this applies to other stores as much as DOLLAR TREE however. The Albums also have a better description of the items sometimes and other comments. Personally I'm hoping DT still has body parts and blood splatters from last year to restock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a note. I noticed that there wasn't room on the 2 end caps to display everything so a few of the rows had different items hidden behind what was in front. Not pictured for example were car magnets and door knob hangers.
> 
> BTW my DOLLAR TREE has pool noodles (for filling out arms and legs on homemade props) still in stock and bamboo 5-foot poles. I'm thinking of lashing a bunch of the poles together to make a cage. Might be useful for jungle or pirate themes I guess. Lightweight enough to suspend overhead. Both are Summer seasonal items and once sold out or cleared off the floor for new merchandise won't be available come Halloween time most likely.


Ghost of Spookie thank you so much. I am drooling here! I can't wait to get to my local Dollar Tree to see if they have out their stuf yet. I sure hope they do! I am getting all excited, I can't wait to start decorating.


----------



## hallorenescene

toys, how about -oriental trading post, and-collections etc. there's also a shopko.


----------



## toysaplenty

Ah, Oriental Trading, yes, I forgot to list them. I also stalk them, lol. What is Collections Led and Shopko? Are these websites or retail stores?


----------



## toysaplenty

I called several Dollar Trees in the Northeast Ohio area and they said they do not have Halloween out yet. Why is Ohio always the last one in line? LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

i'll try to post the store. they are kind of like an oriental trading post. they are online and they have a catalog. when it gets closer to halloween, they get some nice stuff. 
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Products/Holidays-amp-Seasonal/Halloween/category.aspx/_/N-3gbx

shopko is like a target, kamart, and walmart. they are a store, but can be found online like target and the rest of them.

http://www.shopko.com/seasonal


----------



## toysaplenty

Hallorenescene, looks like there are no Shopko's in Ohio. I'll have to watch for Halloween stuff on their website. Thanks for telling me about it though!


----------



## toysaplenty

Thanks, Hallorenescene for the Collections, info and I will have to look into this Shopko. I have never heard of it! Thanks Again! I will add both of these to my Halloween list of stores!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

shopko usually has some cool stuff. last year i got this awesome witch from there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Ghost of Spookie thank you so much. I am drooling here! I can't wait to get to my local Dollar Tree to see if they have out their stuf yet. I sure hope they do! I am getting all excited, I can't wait to start decorating.



You're welcome Spooky_Girl1080. Let us know what you find at your end. BTW welcome to the forum. We love fresh blood here!


----------



## Shellyfish

I went to a few stores in my area today. I'll post a few pics here (click to make them bigger), but check out the album if you want to see all of them.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v449/Shellyfish/Halloween 2010/


*Tuesday Morning* - I went to the Tuesday Morning headquarters store in which is much, much larger than a typical Tuesday Morning. They have a full half aisle of Halloween items. 






*Michaels * - Had fall foliage and crows as others have reported. No Spookytown yet, but I almost missed one Halloween end cap.






*Garden Ridge* - They had cleared the Halloween aisles of merchandise, but the aisles were stacked with boxes of Christmas ornaments, which they had just started putting out in different aisles. (Does that make sense?) Fall foliage is out, no scarecrows yet.


----------



## rockplayson

HallowTeen said:


> Tuesday Morning is like an Outlet store then right? They get all the stuff nobody would pay full price for?
> 
> Just found out there is a Tuesday Morning in the shopping center by my house but it's understandable that I never new it was there. The entire shopping plaza is like a maze! I just realized they have a Home Goods there too!


 
Yep pretty much. They have some real interesting odds and ends in there year round but alot of it still has that heffty price tag we don't like. But I'd check it out anyway.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Shellyfish i so wish i had your tuesday morning!! i went in mine for the first time the other day and the only halloween stuff to be found was a spider that was $4.99, a tin that was missing its lid, and the pumpkin window gel sticker thingys that are in one of your pics..... soooo lameee. I'd sooo love to have a bunch of the ghosts in your pics, and the candle tree, ooo and def those candle holders with the dangling glitter spiders =( one can only dream i suppose...


----------



## hallorenescene

i liked a few things. just never any money. that's luck having this much nice stuff put out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thank you so much for the pics Shellyfish; went through your whole album. I bought the taller tins from Tuesday Morning you had in your pictures (that was the only halloween I found on my stores shelves a few weeks ago) and just love some of the stuff that they should be getting in soon based on your pictures. I'm not looking for much more interior deco stuff but still enjoy seeing it. You have a great location BTW. 

I'm actually impressed with Michael's selection so far. If those skeleton photo frames are only $4.99, I think that's a good deal. Lots of nice signage.


Oh and BTW I was in a Joann Fabric yesterday and this week (thru Sat) they have their fall foliage and garland on sale for 30% off. Somethings might have been discounted to 40% just don't remember what items they were. I asked about their Funkins (artificial carving pumpkins) and the manager said she hasn't seen any of those yet on the truck. I did see a few bolts of halloween fabric on a display near the back of the store.


----------



## Shellyfish

Halloween_Queen said:


> Shellyfish i so wish i had your tuesday morning!! i went in mine for the first time the other day and the only halloween stuff to be found was a spider that was $4.99, a tin that was missing its lid, and the pumpkin window gel sticker thingys that are in one of your pics..... soooo lameee. I'd sooo love to have a bunch of the ghosts in your pics, and the candle tree, ooo and def those candle holders with the dangling glitter spiders =( one can only dream i suppose...


They do get a lot of nice stuff there. Last year they had much more, so I'm hoping this is just the start. The Tuesday Morning closest to me is a small one and barely carries any Halloween, but the mothership Tuesday Morning is greatness. It's warehouse sized. If you see items you like, I suggest you call around to the stores in your area, since you know what to ask for. The ghosts are extra cute.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thank you so much for the pics Shellyfish; went through your whole album. I bought the taller tins from Tuesday Morning you had in your pictures (that was the only halloween I found on my stores shelves a few weeks ago) and just love some of the stuff that they should be getting in soon based on your pictures. I'm not looking for much more interior deco stuff but still enjoy seeing it. You have a great location BTW.
> 
> I'm actually impressed with Michael's selection so far. If those skeleton photo frames are only $4.99, I think that's a good deal. Lots of nice signage.


The skeleton photos are actually lenticulars. I just happened to catch them all at the scary angle. I thought $4.99 was a good price for those too. I also liked the skull on the pillow. I agree, it's a good start for Michaels. I think they usually put up Spookytown next, but the aisle they use for Halloween didn't look like it was going to change from bargain items any time soon. Hopefully I am wrong about that.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

*@ Shellyfish: *Thanks for mentioning Tuesday Morning. I like the store, but sometimes I forget about it! Thanks for the reminder to check it out. I'm starting a list now of places to check for Halloween stuff, lol.

I was at Lowe's yesterday and they had 48" Blacklights for $12.00 something. I thought that was a pretty good price considering what I have seen them going for online.

I too, was at Garden Ridge the other day...can't wait to see what they put out for Halloween.


----------



## sarahtigr

Went to Big Lots yesterday and they have a small selection of stuff. Mostly fall leaves and signs but they had some really cute metal pumpkins, the flat ones. Should have got pics...


----------



## hallorenescene

Here's our complete list of stores carrying halloween items. Thanks toysaplenty for starting this. If I go to the big city, I will know what to look for. Last year we went to Des Moines and because of stores mentioned here, I knew stores to look in that I would have never known about. I had a hay day.
Michael's
Homegoods / TJ Maxx
Target
World Market
Grandin Road.com
Gumps.com
Big Lots
Walmart and Kmart
Lowe's and Home Depot
Pier 1
Crate & Barrel
Pottery Barn
Liilian Vernon.com
Spirit Halloween
Halloween Express
Joann Fabric
Dollar Tree & other Dollar type stores
Pat Catans
Local Party Supply stores
Tuesday Morning
Taylor Gifts.com
Frightcatalog.com
Improvementscatalog.com
Walgreens / Rite Aid / CVS
Halloween Asylum.com
Oriental Trading Post
Collections Etc
Shopko
MernardsA few stores to add to that list (may or may not be in your area):
Marshalls
Party City
Ross
Spencers
Gabriel Brothers
Meijers
BuyCostumes.com 
Garden Ridge
Hallmark
ZGallerie.com
Abc Catalog
Victorian Trading Company
Terry's Village
Kohls

thanks hauntedwisconsin
thanks rikki, some good ones
thanks bella laghostly
thanks sweets&sinister


----------



## Rikki

A few stores to add to that list (may or may not be in your area):
Marshalls
Party City
Ross
Spencers
Gabriel Brothers
Meijers
BuyCostumes.com


----------



## Shadowbat

Went to Michaels again this morning but there was still nothing outside the foilage. I did stop at Pat Catans, and found this:




























2 full aisles total so far plus 2 ends and afew miscellaneous displays throughout the store.

I did pick up afew items, Ill post pics in the purchase thread.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

Wow...thanks for posting those lists *rikki* & *hallorenscene*! I am taking note of all of them. Des Moines is only a couple of hours from Omaha (where I live) and they still have a World Market (all of ours closed here, much to my dismay) so I might have to do some Halloween shopping there this year. We just started getting CVS Pharmacies here so I will have to check them out, too. I didn't even think of T.J. Maxx and Marshall's (d'oh!). You guys rock!


----------



## hallorenescene

you're welcome terminal, and thanks to toysaplenty who started the list on page 24. hey, when i talk about hitting the big city, i'm talking about Des Moines. i went there last halloween and hit all kinds of stores i never heard of before. had a blast and found awesome deals. dm is only 2 hours away for me too. have you heard of Mason City or Charles City?

rikki, thanks for more. they've been added.

shadowbat, awesome


----------



## strangebrew

Big Lots is great for dvds. We bought a bunch or horror dvd's last october for $3 each to use as giveaways on air at the station i work for. I picked up "beetlejuice" for $3 last weekend there. they had other horror movies but i already own all the ones i saw.


----------



## whichypoo

*kmart fountains*

Has anyone looked at the Totally Ghoul Corpse With Pump or Totally Ghoul Vampire Victim With Pump.. they look to be about the same size as Hex.. am I right?? cause if they are I think that would be totaly cool..


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pottery Barn now has some Halloween items on their site. If you missed getting the silver skeleton hand salad servers at Target last year, PB has them this year. Their bone spreaders are different than the Boston Warehouse's Bone Collectors Collection. I like the look of PB cauldron punch bowl and cups and their tombstone candles. Their graveyard mural is nice too although I wish they brought back their haunted house mural from last year. If you are serving cocktails at a party, take a look at their eyeball garnishes on their bone martini glasses.

http://www.potterybarn.com/search/results.html?words=halloween


----------



## mommyto3

Thanks Ghost of Spookie! I can't believe PB has Halloween stuff up on their site already! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the skeleton hand serving utencils, bone spreaders, and bottle stoppers - not too pricey either!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

mommyto3 said:


> Thanks Ghost of Spookie! I can't believe PB has Halloween stuff up on their site already! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the skeleton hand serving utencils, bone spreaders, and bottle stoppers - not too pricey either!



_*TIP:* to anyone buys these. These are hand wash. Especially the salad servers. People who put theirs in the dishwasher said they lost their shine. My Target ones said to hand wash._


----------



## Red

strangebrew said:


> Big Lots is great for dvds. We bought a bunch or horror dvd's last october for $3 each to use as giveaways on air at the station i work for. I picked up "beetlejuice" for $3 last weekend there. they had other horror movies but i already own all the ones i saw.


Walmart usually has Good Horror DVDs around Halloween too! Around $5.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Greetings! Jo-Ann's Fabrics is advertising 25% off their Halloween fabrics from 07/18-07/31. They will also have 25% off the autumn-themed 5-ft yard stakes.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Pottery Barn now has some Halloween items on their site. If you missed getting the silver skeleton hand salad servers at Target last year, PB has them this year. Their bone spreaders are different than the Boston Warehouse's Bone Collectors Collection. I like the look of PB cauldron punch bowl and cups and their tombstone candles. Their graveyard mural is nice too although I wish they brought back their haunted house mural from last year. If you are serving cocktails at a party, take a look at their eyeball garnishes on their bone martini glasses.
> 
> http://www.potterybarn.com/search/results.html?words=halloween


Thanks Spookie! I had just checked their site earlier in the day and missed them, but I then think you have the magic touch when it comes to finding the goods.  

I want those bat stoppers and also the skeleton condiment servers. Kicking myself for not buying the bone stand punch bowl a couple of years ago because these would be a perfect match. Drats. 

ETA: Just wanted to add* www.ZGallerie.com* to the list of retailers. They have some great skull items and last year had a nice Halloween section, too.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

You guys rock! Thanks *Ghost of Spookie, Czarinakatarina, & BellaLaGhostly* for mentioning the sale fabric, as well as the skeleton salad servers. 

I am needing Halloween fabric for various projects right now. And I was just talking to my friend who works at Target about those servers JUST yesterday. She was going to let me borrow hers for our party this year...maybe I will just get my own!

I'll let folks know as soon as I hear when they will be setting the Halloween stuff at Target. My friend's job is to set the aisles in seasonal, so I generally know when that sort of thing is going to happen, and the general time (it can vary from store to store) when they will discount stuff, too.


----------



## sweet&sinister

I was at Hallmark yesterday so far they have one halloween ornament out it's Charlie Brown..I got a rock! I want it for my halloween tree. The lady working there said they are getting a few more halloween ornaments. Also Aug 7th the Boney Bunch will be back at Yankee Candle.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I have gotten so much from this site from all of you it's nice to help out however I can. Really wish I was building props right now and sharing that instead of babysitting workman but at least my ceiling got texturized today and some outlets put in. I would love to be finished so I could have a halloween party this year. If not this year, I'm definitely having one next year. The workmen have been getting a big kick out of all my halloween stuff which they keep running into. Actually all of your store posts and pictures have me anxious to get out and see what's come out in my local stores but I'm stuck at home right now.

I'm glad you mentioned Hallmark stores, Sweet&Sinister. I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of special halloween promo item they have this year (usually buy 3 cards and the bonus is only $x). Your post had me do a search on their website and they actually have quite a number of halloween items listed including customizable halloween cards and party invites. Kind of neat. Here's a link to a Monsters party invite to give you an example: Better Beware: Scares Are in the Air! and to a card that many halloween candy fans can probably relate to: Treat Casualty (a contest winner). Anyway they currently have pages of halloween items. Has anyone ever done personalized cards from their site before? I actually like a number of the halloween card contest winner submissions. It's nice the winner gets their picture and info on the back too.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Candles & Candleholders at Michael's*

Thanks to all for the fantastic shopping info. I was in our Michaels today, and they had some candles, candleholders and accessories that haven't been posted yet. My favorite is the silver skull on black pedestal. The top of his cranium comes off, and he holds a tealight. $12.99. I got two. Really love them. They also have 4 packs of black sparkle LED Tealights for $4.99, black tealight cups, glitter pillar candles with skull cameos, skull tealight holders (candle sits on the top of the cranium), and skull candles with clear jewel eyes (I'm wondering if the eyes will glow as the candle burns down.)


----------



## sweet&sinister

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. I have gotten so much from this site from all of you it's nice to help out however I can. Really wish I was building props right now and sharing that instead of babysitting workman but at least my ceiling got texturized today and some outlets put in. I would love to be finished so I could have a halloween party this year. If not this year, I'm definitely having one next year. The workmen have been getting a big kick out of all my halloween stuff which they keep running into. Actually all of your store posts and pictures have me anxious to get out and see what's come out in my local stores but I'm stuck at home right now.
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned Hallmark stores, Sweet&Sinister. I'm looking forward to seeing what kind of special halloween promo item they have this year (usually buy 3 cards and the bonus is only $x). Your post had me do a search on their website and they actually have quite a number of halloween items listed including customizable halloween cards and party invites. Kind of neat. Here's a link to a Monsters party invite to give you an example: Better Beware: Scares Are in the Air! and to a card that many halloween candy fans can probably relate to: Treat Casualty (a contest winner). Anyway they currently have pages of halloween items. Has anyone ever done personalized cards from their site before? I actually like a number of the halloween card contest winner submissions. It's nice the winner gets their picture and info on the back too.


Your welcome. Thanks for posting the links I'll check them out.


----------



## toysaplenty

Hi, Joann Fabrics in Ohio had a few Halloween items on the shelves yesterday, pillows, ceramic pumpkins, ghosts, etc. Our Michaels just started putting out the stuff that Velvet Vampire listed above. Pat Catans, which is a local chain, like a Michaels store, had 4 aisles of Halloween decorations out, I was so excited when I realized they had Halloween out. I also got a catalog in the mail from Victorian Trading Co. I am attaching the link to the search I did under Halloween. You may want to look around the catalog though, as the Halloween items I saw in the catalog did not come up under the search "Halloween" on their website. The new items may be listed under their titles and not the word Halloween.
http://www.victoriantradingco.com/cgi/search.pl?incoming=halloween&offset=0&any=any&page=0


----------



## toysaplenty

Also, Michaels is having a big coupon sale starting tomorrow, Sunday 7/18/10. Go to their website, and somewhere on there is a way to get the sale coupons. I got mine through an email they sent me. This would be a great savings for you to buy your prop making materials or just start purchasing their new Halloween decor.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

Thanks to *Velvet_Vampire *and *Toysaplenty*, I think I know where I'll be dragging my husband to tomorrow...Michaels! Thanks for the heads up on the coupons...and I am looking for candlestick holders so your posts were perfect. This forum has been such a godsend lately...I am so happy I have finally found people as excited about (and obsessed with) Halloween as me!


----------



## adam

Our michaels said they most likely wont put their Halloween stuff out until September, WHAT GIVES?! How come certain stores put their stuff out earlier then others?? Someone told me its up to the manager of each store when they start putting stuff out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Adam I'm sure it has something to do with how well stuff sells in your area. I would definitely let the manager at your local store know that you like to get a jump on getting your projects ready for halloween and would love it if they started stocking earlier like many of the Michaels stores that your friends in other cities are reporting to you. If they see there is enough interest in halloween on the shelves earlier maybe they will be more accommodating. You might also ask him where the closest location to your area is that is stocking early so you can go there to shop...kind of working the "I'll be happy to take my dollars elsewhere" approach but in a friendly tone.


----------



## rockplayson

toysaplenty said:


> Also, Michaels is having a big coupon sale starting tomorrow, Sunday 7/18/10. Go to their website, and somewhere on there is a way to get the sale coupons. I got mine through an email they sent me. This would be a great savings for you to buy your prop making materials or just start purchasing their new Halloween decor.


I got those awesome coupons from siging up on there site. They will very handy for anyone that is looking to buy those faux pumpkins.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Went by Mcheals today. A few goodies out. No Spooky Towne yet.
I did by a small changing portrait with my 40% coupon.
Gonna keep it on my desk all year ,I think.


----------



## toysaplenty

For anyone with an Old Time Pottery store in your area, if you go to the back of the store they still have a ton of Christmas and some Halloween stuff for sale back there. They had a huge bin full of those orange faux foam pumpkins that look real but cost a fortune normally. They were on clearance and I got decent size ones for $5.00 a piece.


----------



## HauntedWisconsin

*Terry's Village*

Love this thread! Not sure if it was mentioned before, but Terry's Village has a good selection of Halloween items as well.


----------



## Stochey

I went to Party City today and they had tons of Halloween stuff out! It obviously was leftovers from last year (except for some vampire stuff because of Eclipse) but I was excited! I got a stand up flamey light (which was actually in the disco party section) for $10 and some creepy clown gloves for $4. 

They also had a few costumes that had some missing pieces for only $5. I almost had my costume for the year but they didn't have it in my size :-( . 

They had tons of costume accessories and some skulls and stuff. 

Excitement! It's getting closer!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

HauntedWisconsin said:


> Love this thread! Not sure if it was mentioned before, but Terry's Village has a good selection of Halloween items as well.


I LOVE Terry's Village! Thanks for the link...somehow I had forgotten about them. But whenever I've gone on their site, I've just loved their stuff. I know it's too cutesy for quite a few peeps here but I have my "fluffy" Halloween side, LOL. I just bought a cute little witch...thank you...

ETA: This one.


----------



## Black Friday

I stopped by iParty yesterday to see if they got anything set up yet...BUT...my friend works there and showed me what they had in the back  She said they would start putting stuff out early August


----------



## Shadowbat

Michaels is finally putting more stuff out aside from the foilage. I know for a fact they already have other merchandise in the back as they had flats of boxes pulled out when they were doing the foilage. They just seem to be taking their time in actually putting it on the shelves.

Ive got a total of 3 40% off coupons which start tomorrow. Im planning on picking up afew items.


----------



## Shadowbat

Not too much yet, but Kohls is starting to put up some of their Fall home decor on their site.

http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...5589594&bmSubmit=validate&bmUID=1279465589594

Last year I picked a couple really nice things on discount 2 weeks prior to Halloween.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

where are you wonderful folks getting your coupons?
Love this thread by the way


----------



## Shadowbat

Michaels has weekly coupons in their flyers, plus they will send some online, plus when you make a purchase one will usually print out with your receipt. 

Hobby Lobby sends some via email same as Pat Catans.


----------



## dionicia

I was at the Michaels by my house yesterday and they had foam pumpkins on the top shelf. Man, I couldn't REACH!!! Don't have the money for it yet. 

I was surprised they want $7.99 for a little pumpkin though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

dionicia said:


> I was at the Michaels by my house yesterday and they had foam pumpkins on the top shelf. Man, I couldn't REACH!!! Don't have the money for it yet.
> 
> I was surprised they want $7.99 for a little pumpkin though.



I think Michaels counts on it's loyal customers (those who follow the coupons and get the newsletter) to take advantage of the price break using the coupons. It really does make sense to try to plan your buying out using the coupons when you can. People should be aware though that if you think you will use the coupon when the item is on sale--it doesn't work that way. I think their coupons always exclude sale items. So sometimes it pays to buy the item with the coupon when you see it in stock. Items like some of the Spooky Town and larger props can sell out earlier in the season.


----------



## BlueFrog

Speaking of Michaels, a quick trip tody turned up some nice gel cling silhouettes for $1 each (skull, spider, and RAT!), and in the floral section, a packge of neat little acrylic ghosts and bats for $3.99. I think the latter is intended to be used inside clear vases but I'm sure we creative folk can think of other purposes.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I stopped by my local Dollar Tree in Clarion today. They had some fall stuff out. The only Halloween stuff they had out was on one little display. They have the skulls that look like aliens, skelton graland, bags of small skulls, small skeltons and tombstones. I got 3 of the tombstomes, they come with 2 metal stakes to fix them in the ground. When I layed down the tombstones on the counter the cashier looked at me, smiled and asked if I found eveything I looking for. I told her yeah. I think she didn't quit know what to make for me buying Halloween Tombstones in the middle of July. I think I'm gonna do a graveyard this this year as part of the haunt.

Here is what I got.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit

Shadowbat said:


> Michaels has weekly coupons in their flyers, plus they will send some online, plus when you make a purchase one will usually print out with your receipt.
> 
> Hobby Lobby sends some via email same as Pat Catans.


Ah thanks! I've signed up for their newsletter now


----------



## Halloween_Queen

the gargoyle is from dollar tree about two years ago now, and the ghost garland is from dollar tree this year. i thought it was neat, and it was the last one, so i got it =). the pumpkin light is a thrift store find, i sooo love it =)


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Halloween_Queen said:


> the gargoyle is from dollar tree about two years ago now, and the ghost garland is from dollar tree this year. i thought it was neat, and it was the last one, so i got it =). the pumpkin light is a thrift store find, i sooo love it =)


*Hey Halloween Queen Is that Gargoyle really heavy, like cement. I think I have that one only mine is super heavy and I got it at the flea market for .25 cents*


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey Halloween Queen Is that Gargoyle really heavy, like cement. I think I have that one only mine is super heavy and I got it at the flea market for .25 cents*


yes ma'am it is prettyyy heavy, you got yourself a dollar tree gargoyle lol =)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love the ghost garland Halloween Queen! I hope our Dollar Tree gets tehm in.


----------



## Red

I checked Five Different Dollar Stores and none of them have anything related to Halloween. Not even Fall leaves, or cutesy Scarecrows. Depresses me


----------



## Shebear1

The only thing that my Dollar Store has right now are halloween candy dishes, but it's a start!


----------



## Anji4062

Well, it's in store only...but BigLots online has an ad for 30% off summer clearance. Including statuary. I SO wanted a couple of the little angel statues! 

Here's the page:

http://www.biglots.com/Specials/item.aspx?cid=15&scid=49&iid=8387


----------



## RCIAG

I need to get to our dollar store & get a few of the dolls to turn them into my own version of Living Dead Dolls. 

I'm still waiting on Michaels, they usually have the Halloween village out by now.

But same here, not much out yet.


----------



## rockplayson

Still jack crap here in Colorado. My area stinks man. lol.


----------



## paulcav151

*Michaels*

My Michaels also had the gels, but not a rat one, and they have their craft pumpkins out!. Full price, so you can use the 40% coupon. List at $11.99 for the small, and $19.99 for the large (less the 40%) makes it about $7 and $12. I think they went up from last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in HOMEGOODS today and while they didn't have any halloween out (and I did peer through the glass doors into the stockroom too) I did find these in the kitchen area. Figured they'd be perfect for my circus/carnival haunt. Set of 6 for $2.99. I did ask the cashier if they knew when they would start getting halloween and she said probably in August...hadn't seen anything come in yet.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Love the ghost garland Halloween Queen! I hope our Dollar Tree gets tehm in.


I'm sure they will, but they might go fast, the main reason i got it was because it was the last one =)


And ghost of spookie, those popcorn boxes are like a god send for you!! They are sooo cool and perfect for your theme  awesome find


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in HOMEGOODS today and while they didn't have any halloween out (and I did peer through the glass doors into the stockroom too) I did find these in the kitchen area. Figured they'd be perfect for my circus/carnival haunt. Set of 6 for $2.99. I did ask the cashier if they knew when they would start getting halloween and she said probably in August...hadn't seen anything come in yet.


*Ghost of Spookie those are great! Im going to check my Homegoods tomorrow for those*


----------



## bellelostdrake

Stopped by Ross today and there was one endcap of Halloween! There was a cutesy pumpkin scarecrow, a witch sitting on a tombstone (about $17.99) and a matching witch and skelly that were sort of tin-like. I think those two were around $10 each. Honestly, I was surprised that they were priced like that because usually Halloween at Ross is less expensive. 

Also stopped by Michael's- mine had the same two endcaps every has seen already, one with the candles, and one with the hanging skeletons and photo changing pictures, although mine had a few potion bottles. There wasn't much different about these potion bottles from past years except the stopper was a new skeleton design. I did see a couple Halloween visual merchandise papers and I totally snooped! It looked like there was an endcap coming with apothecary jars on top and some kind of bat and witch jar or bowl type figurines. The pictures are very small and in black and white, but the bat looked pretty awesome from what I could see.

My Dollar Tree had a glass shelf set up with three different designs of cutesy tombstone figurines. One had a tombstone and a tree, another a tombstone and a ghost, and the last a tombstone with a pumpkin. There were also the small pumpkin glass bowls that they have every year.

I'll be checking a different Michael's tomorrow and hopefully another Ross and Home Goods. Fingers crossed I can find my camera cord so I can post all the pictures I've been taking!


----------



## mommyto3

I just got back from Michael's to see what they have (in San Diego). Pretty much same stuff that everyone else is posting about. However, the items that I did buy and wanted to share are books. Ok, not real books but faux books. I know most of you are pretty creative but for the craft-impaired like me - the books are in an "Old World" type section (on an end cap). 

They were $9.99 each and already 30% off so I paid about $7 for each. Some of the faux books were very tatered and some had that old world look. Sorry I don't have a pic. I bought one of each. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW here's the link to the company, Party Partner Shop, that produces the Skull N Bones popcorn boxes that I posted the picture of in the above few posts. The packaging that I bought at HomeGoods had a URL on it but it was printed with a typo (and maybe why it was being sold at HomeGoods for $2 less than retail) so it took a little sleuthing to find the correct website. They sell retail and wholesale online. They have the black and white skull n bones popcorn boxes, matching cupcake sleeves and toppers, as well as some other halloween party items like masks, favors and garland. Some have a vintage look to them.


----------



## 4mygirls

*Halloween stuff at Michael's*

Halloween stuff spotted in Michael's on Sunday, WOO HOO. It's finally starting. LOL


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Cracker Barrel 2010*

Hi all, 
Just got back from Cracker Barrel. A lot of nice stuff. I think their campaign was called "Too Cute to Spook", and I think that about sums it up. They have hats, gloves, masks, etc. All very cutesy. Dog lovers will find resin figures holding pumpkin pails. Some of the breeds: Boxer, German Shepherd, Datschund, Bassett Hound and Dalmations. Some nice long sleeve T-shirts for adults, and very nice little girls costumes. There are also night lights, ceramic candy bowls, etc. A lot of it reminded me of Dept 56 in both style and quality. Here are a bunch of pics:


----------



## bobzilla

Saw it today


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*More From Cracker Barrel*

More pics from Cracker Barrel


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Cracker Barrel...just a few more*

The last of the Cracker Barrel pics. Phew...they had a lot of stuff!


----------



## rockplayson

Velvet Vampire-
Thanks for all those awesome pictures. I love those dogs. Wicked cool.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Velvet Vampire

Special thanks for all of the wonderful Cracker Barrel pictures, it is greatly appreciated especially since our restaurant/store is quite a bit of distance from us. 

You did a great job !!


----------



## rockplayson

I think the workers at my Michaels think I'm crazy for going down there everyday and keep checking.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Velvet Vampire, I'd like to add my sincere thanks for the photos! There's a Cracker Barrel literally five minutes from my house, and would you believe I've never so much as set foot in one? Guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I don't have a Cracker Barrel near me but remembered some great things from last year that someone posted, so made a point of looking at your pics. Interesting store, and that stuff really is too cute to spook! Easy to see how some of these piece will be favorites for a lot of people, kids in particular. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Shadowbat

Finally one of the Dollar Generals near me got some stuff in!


----------



## 4mygirls

I know all the workers think I'm crazy. I bought fur for a prop over the weekend and she asked what for, "werewolf" she looked at me like ooookaaaaayyyyy! They just aren't as cool as us, right? lol


----------



## ter_ran

I'm on my way 1st thing tomorrow at lunch!


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Awesome pics, Velvet!

Disappointing tho as that is the same stuff they did last year.


----------



## kittyvibe

omg! the mummy cat cookie jar and cups with the eyeball on them and wearing a witch hat shall be mine! or feel my angst forever more!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

4mygirls said:


> I know all the workers think I'm crazy. I bought fur for a prop over the weekend and she asked what for, "werewolf" she looked at me like ooookaaaaayyyyy! They just aren't as cool as us, right? lol




I can just picture that expression! Hey better than getting an answer from a co-worker like "furry underpants" or something like that.


----------



## Deadna

If you have a friend who works at Cracker Barrel they get a 35% discount. I can't wait to do my shopping there!

Another heads up....my mom spotted 90% off on crosses,crowns and such at Hobby Lobby so that they can make room for xmas items!


----------



## hallorenescene

4mygirls, loved your concept...not cool like us. lol. yeah. and gos, fur underpants, that makes me giggle thinking about it. deadna, thanks for the heads up on hobby lobby, i think i'll swing by there before work. maybe the one close to me will have something too


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

*Bone Collector Skull Kitchen Brush*

These just went up on surlatable.com
I wanna use these year round!










http://www.surlatable.com/product/bone+collector+skull+kitchen+brush.do?keyword=halloween&sortby=ourPicks


----------



## Halloween Princess

paulcav151 said:


> My Michaels also had the gels, but not a rat one, and they have their craft pumpkins out!. Full price, so you can use the 40% coupon. List at $11.99 for the small, and $19.99 for the large (less the 40%) makes it about $7 and $12. I think they went up from last year.


Where do you get the 40% off coupons? I have been waiting for carveable pumpkins. I'd like to do a lot of them this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

bella, that is way to cool.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloween Princess said:


> Where do you get the 40% off coupons? I have been waiting for carveable pumpkins. I'd like to do a lot of them this year.



Michaels Coupons:

As far as I know,

1) If you sign up for Michaels newsletter, as a first-time member you'll get emailed a coupon for 40% off (just got mine after signing up--took a day for the bonus email with the coupon. It's personalized with your name on it and good for use for a period of 2 weeks--mine will expire 8/1). 

2) The subsequent Newsletter emails you get will have any weekly coupons in it. 

3) If you purchase something in the store, there will be a coupon on your receipt, good for use on your next visit.

4) Look for the Michaels newspaper inserts. Coupons are also in there. 

Did that cover it guys?


----------



## blackfog

You can also print them out....http://dealspl.us/michaels-coupons. They also accept coupons from ACMoore and JoAnn and visa a versa. Just thought I would also mention that Bed Bath and Beyond accepts expired coupons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bella LaGhostly said:


> These just went up on surlatable.com
> I wanna use these year round!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/bone+collector+skull+kitchen+brush.do?keyword=halloween&sortby=ourPicks




That is too funny Bella LaGhostly! Must be a new addition to the Boston Warehouse Bone Collectors collection. I would remember that if I saw it anywhere before. Last year I purchased the silver skull that was a scrubby sponge holder. I'll have to think about adding the brush. 

I was on Sur LaTables website in the last week or so and they only had one or two halloween items at that time. I kind of like the skull and crossbones napkin rings that are now on the site.

BTW I mentioned this a while back under the party section but Boston Warehouse also has an online site. Not everything they sell is listed on it but they do have a Halloween section under Holidays. And if you _can_ find the same item at one of the discount stores like TJMaxx, HomeGoods, Ross for example you can better the price from the BW website, but that is a hit-or-miss kind of thing.


----------



## creepyhomemaker

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Michaels Coupons:
> 
> As far as I know,
> 
> 1) If you sign up for Michaels newsletter, as a first-time member you'll get emailed a coupon for 40% off (just got mine after signing up--took a day for the bonus email with the coupon. It's personalized with your name on it and good for use for a period of 2 weeks--mine will expire 8/1).
> 
> 2) The subsequent Newsletter emails you get will have any weekly coupons in it.
> 
> 3) If you purchase something in the store, there will be a coupon on your receipt, good for use on your next visit.
> 
> 4) Look for the Michaels newspaper inserts. Coupons are also in there.
> 
> Did that cover it guys?


Do you all know that Michaels honors other stores coupons? Even general ones like 40% off any item.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That is too funny Bella LaGhostly! Must be a new addition to the Boston Warehouse Bone Collectors collection. I would remember that if I saw it anywhere before. Last year I purchased the silver skull that was a scrubby sponge holder. I'll have to think about adding the brush.
> 
> I was on Sur LaTables website in the last week or so and they only had one or two halloween items at that time. I kind of like the skull and crossbones napkin rings that are now on the site.
> 
> BTW I mentioned this a while back under the party section but Boston Warehouse also has an online site. Not everything they sell is listed on it but they do have a Halloween section under Holidays. And if you _can_ find the same item at one of the discount stores like TJMaxx, HomeGoods, Ross for example you can better the price from the BW website, but that is a hit-or-miss kind of thing.


Spookie, thanks for the link to the Boston Warehouse site! I had no idea I could buy those items direct. I too indulged in the skull scrubby holder last year, along with the placecard holders and dip bowl with spreader. Thanks to your tips and photos here at HF, I was able to find them all at TJMaxx/HomeGoods last season. 

Now all I need are those swizzle sticks to go with the vintage poison tumblers I have and I am set!


----------



## Guest

Shadowbat!!! I am so glad your dollar tree finally stocked Halloween!


----------



## mr_synical

creepyhomemaker said:


> Do you all know that Michaels honors other stores coupons? Even general ones like 40% off any item.



Also, I posted this earlier in the week (You can find it in the 'Coupons, Discounts, and Promotions' section.)...

http://www.mycraftcoupons.com

Its a blogger who collects & posts various craft store coupons, including Michael's.


----------



## AWALSHY1

I went to Big Lots today and they were putting out their Fall Foilage, including mini sparkled pumpkins and serving platters with pumpkins on them. I asked when they would put all the Halloween stuff out and she said they have some in back and it should start hitting their shelves this weekend!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Mr. Gris said:


> Shadowbat!!! I am so glad your dollar tree finally stocked Halloween!



Thanks. Yeah, finally. I went back today and picked up 5 more tombstones and 2 more skulls along with 3 packs of that skeleton garland for my invitations.

I did notice some skeleton necklaces today along with a bag of golfball sized skulls. They must have just been put out.


----------



## sexxysteph79

Me and my kids went shopping yesterday at Party City. They have discontinued costumes out for $5.00. We got my oldest an evil toons wicked witch of the east. We're gonna turn it into a black knight joker costume.


----------



## 4mygirls

You savvy shoppers probably already saw this but I'll tell ya anyway. Target .com has a pretty nice looking wooden coffin for $60, an upside down bat that swings and I think it's eyes glow, also a fairly good looking full size skeleton for $40, an animated Gemmy type witch with a broom for $130. Several other things, I can't remember but a lot of it is online only and I always see them advertise free shipping over $50, just thought I would throw it out there. My $ store is soooo small, they have nothing yet. We only have a Wal-mart and as you all know, they suck now. I have to drive an hour to get to civilization. HAHA puts a damper on my prop shopping so I shop online a lot, by the time I pay for gas, the shipping is cheaper.


----------



## Shadowbat

I saw that witch at Target last year. Its quit nice.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Went to a big Michaels in Lemont, IL- relatively close to chicago.

Just the vintage/glittery skull stuff. Picked up a couple of the little butler and maids as gifts.

:] Got me all excited.


----------



## Rikki

Cracker Barrell has their Halloween stuff out! Mostly cute witch and pumpkin stuff but they did have that really nice battery powered black candle with an iron base (of course it was $20, but maybe I can catch it on clearance after the 31st....)


----------



## sweet&sinister

Rikki said:


> Cracker Barrell has their Halloween stuff out! Mostly cute witch and pumpkin stuff but they did have that really nice battery powered black candle with an iron base (of course it was $20, but maybe I can catch it on clearance after the 31st....)


Hey Rikki, Are the candle's the same as the ones from last year that you could blow out? Last year I bought alot of stuff there & a few days after halloween it all went 75% off.


----------



## Rikki

I don't know if you can blow it out or not but it does look like the one they had last year.


----------



## sweet&sinister

OK thanks. The one from last year had a sensor that you blow to turn it on & off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*The Return of Frankenstein (or his head!)*

Stopped in at a few stores today while out. One of my local ROSS DRESS FOR LESS stores has started stocking Halloween items. Here are two pics from ROSS. As you can see Frankenstein's head has returned ($10.99, believe that was the price last year too). Only one end cap but it was a start. Found a half dozen or so other halloween items on the shelves nearby (this happens alot). 

I ended up buying the Gund Howton (the owl) and Bumpkin Pumpkin animated singing stuffed animal. $6.99. They sing to "Monster Mash" when the pumpkins stem is pressed. Nice sound quality and soft to the touch Gund feel. 

Last year ROSS had a nice selection of halloween items including the large Gemmy animated spirit balls and nice tombstones as well as Dept 56 and Boston Warehouse serving items at very good prices. I still have my shopping pics from last year posted in my 2009 album.




















My Michaels had a very limited amount of Halloween out. Basically what has already been pictured.

BTW one group of women walking past the end cap exclaimed--Why is Halloween out now? and walked on by and the other group stopped and was looking at it. Sure you guys can identify with this scene.


----------



## trickortreat

Has anybody seen anything at HomeGoods yet? Seems like The Scaretaker was found there around July 24th last year, so the shopping frenzy at HomeGoods should begin again right about this weekend. Hunting for the Scaretaker was quite the obsession for several of us last year... I wonder what prop will consume us this year?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was at HomeGoods today and didn't see any halloween yet.


----------



## Sidnami

All they had was a few Gargoyles again.


----------



## bellelostdrake

@trickortreat I have 3 HomeGoods within driving distance and I've been hounding all of them. No Halloween out yet! I'm in SoCal too and will post as soon as I find something. The hunt for Scaretaker was SO worth it last year. I found mine in the Seal Beach HomeGoods.

@Ghost of Spookie My Ross's are a little bit behind yours, but I'll try and get pics as the endcaps fill up a little more. You always find the best stuff! Glad to see the Frankie head is back. I purchased one last year for a gift, but I think I'd like one for myself this year!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

bellelostdrake said:


> @trickortreat I have 3 HomeGoods within driving distance and I've been hounding all of them. No Halloween out yet! I'm in SoCal too and will post as soon as I find something. The hunt for Scaretaker was SO worth it last year. I found mine in the Seal Beach HomeGoods.
> 
> @Ghost of Spookie My Ross's are a little bit behind yours, but I'll try and get pics as the endcaps fill up a little more. You always find the best stuff! Glad to see the Frankie head is back. I purchased one last year for a gift, but I think I'd like one for myself this year!



Same here, I've been checking on each of the Home Goods trucks for any sign of Halloween, but they seem to be late this year. I'm hoping that something may show up next week.


----------



## halloween71

I made it to the dollar tree.Altho they didn't have some of the items I wanted minly the halloween shaker.I did mange to get some skellie garland-2 severed hands and some skull necklaces.I aLso got some flicker tealights.
They didn't have the bottle labels yet either so I will keep checking back.
Here I was shoving things from the hween section in my basket when I heard a lady behind me say halloween already.She got my evil look lol.


----------



## Britishwitch

Velvet Vampire said:


> The last of the Cracker Barrel pics. Phew...they had a lot of stuff!


ALL of your pictures are wonderful! Thank you so much for sharing them. I ADORE!!!!!! Cracker Barrel. When I was there in Sept 2 years ago, I spent hours and hours looking around the 3 different stores I found. There goodies are always such good quality (sometimes a liitle pricey) but worth every penny. Thank you for sharing, they have brought back fantastic momories!

BW


----------



## creepingdth

severed hands? i am so hoping we get those here. did they have very many? did they have any feet?


----------



## bouncerbudz

creepingdth creepingdth is offline 
Crypt Keeper Join Date: Sep 2009
Location: south dakota
Posts: 101 

permalink 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

severed hands? i am so hoping we get those here. did they have very many? did they have any feet? 
==============================================

Mine HAD several now they only have about 6 left. I bought about 14 of them !!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I can't wait intill my Dollar Tree gets out the rest of their Halloween stuff out. Question for Bouncerbuds, how real did they look?


----------



## bouncerbudz

They look pretty good. Now you have to remember they are plastic so they are kinda shiny. The gore on it is ok, but of course you can amp it up or tone it done per your likes. ONE major down side my place only carries right hands !!! 

Here is a side by side shot of my hand and the plastic hand.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thats better them some I have seen. Thanks for sharing! You know some green paint and some fake halloween nails and you got yourself a severed witches hand.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*Garden Ridge*

I just popped into Garden Ridge and they are putting items out NOW! WooHoo!! Here are pictures of what is out so far (I took them with my phone, and I was a little embarrassed, so they aren't perfect)...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*Garden Ridge II*

More from Garden Ridge


----------



## Rikki

Wow, the Garden Ridge selection already blows what they had last year out of the water. Can't wait to see what ours puts out!


----------



## halloween71

creepingdth said:


> severed hands? i am so hoping we get those here. did they have very many? did they have any feet?


Mine had both.They had a couple of rows on the end cap.


----------



## halloween71

Love those full size skellys did you see a price?


----------



## halloween71

bouncerbudz said:


> They look pretty good. Now you have to remember they are plastic so they are kinda shiny. The gore on it is ok, but of course you can amp it up or tone it done per your likes. ONE major down side my place only carries right hands !!!
> 
> Here is a side by side shot of my hand and the plastic hand.


I kicked myself for not buying more than 2.With all the groundbreakers I have I could have used them.


----------



## Red

CzarinaKatarina said:


> More from Garden Ridge


I'm jealous. Theres no Garden Ridge around here, or Cracker Barrel or anything like that. We have Walmart, Canadian Tire, Costco, Michaels, and Winners. ALL we have to work with. And none of them have anything remotely Halloween out ('cept for Michaels).


----------



## creepingdth

i went to the dollar tree today, it's an hour away but we went to go meet the sister in laws bf, anyway, they didn't have any hands or feet like i was hoping for, but they did have severed fingers.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Severed fingers! Did you get any pics?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

creepingdth said:


> i went to the dollar tree today, it's an hour away but we went to go meet the sister in laws bf, anyway, they didn't have any hands or feet like i was hoping for, but they did have severed fingers.



I would love to get some of those severed fingers to use.


----------



## creepingdth

here's a pic of the severed fingers i got at the dollar tree


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thanks for the pic. These just might work for my jar of pickled fingers for my witches kitchen.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

bouncerbudz said:


> They look pretty good. Now you have to remember they are plastic so they are kinda shiny. The gore on it is ok, but of course you can amp it up or tone it done per your likes. ONE major down side my place only carries right hands !!!



Try giving them a coat of Krylon matte finish spray to take down the gloss.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Thanks for the pic. These just might work for my jar of pickled fingers for my witches kitchen.



Wendy's chili, anyone? 





> Originally posted by *CzarinaKatarina*: I just popped into Garden Ridge and they are putting items out NOW! WooHoo!! Here are pictures of what is out so far (I took them with my phone, and I was a little embarrassed, so they aren't perfect)...


Thanks so much for posting those! I haven't bothered with Garden Ridge the last couple of years because the selection had become so dismal, but I can see now I'll have to go check it out.


----------



## malibuman

Went to my local Michael's last Saturday and the manager told me they would be putting out all their Halloween stuff this week, not just the Spooky Town stuff. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## obcessedwithit

What is wrong with these merchants???????? Do they not realize there are only 97 days left. OMG, what will I do??????????


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

I totally agree with you on this! I live in New York and every party store and crafts store I can think of has not even started their Halloween displays! Other people I know in other states are already getting tons and tons of props and decor in their stores!I mean if its not on the shelf how can your store make money??


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

Then they have the NERVE to complain when they can't sell the stuff!! Well I tell them put the stuff out because you cant sell it in your backroom!!!


----------



## pandora

I've only found 2 stores with anything in my neck of the woods (Simi Valley, CA) and that's Michael's - with very little out - and Dollar Tree - again, very little. Ugh, very annoying! I'm dying for Home Goods to get their stuff out already!!!


----------



## Sidnami

halloween71 said:


> Love those full size skellys did you see a price?


$50 was the price.


----------



## jacobking13




----------



## jacobking13

My mom works in a Kitchen store and she let me check out the back room where they just got thier halloween stuff in. She is on the forum and goes by the name littlespook


----------



## jacobking13

Thanks again for the sneek peekmom/littlespook


----------



## RCIAG

My Big Lots had a few small battery operated pumpkins out & some fall stuff but that was it. Same for Michaels, just some fall foliage out. 

I haven't dared to go into a Wal Mart in some time but I'll need to go soon.


----------



## Guest

Went to the Dollar Tree today and wow it was getting filled with Halloween! I bought 6 Blucky Skulls, 5 bags of little skulls for my fence, a Dead Zone sign, and a few busts. They also had alot of indoor paper witches, paper lanterns, plates and napkins, a honeycomb crow, skeleton straws, bags of bones, masks, bat ears you can wear and wooden signs saying Haunted House, Ghost House etc etc. I spent a good amount and had fun getting a jolt of Halloween!


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

That's awesome, Mr. Gris! Sounds like you got quite a haul! I was there last weekend and they didn't have any Halloween stuff up at my store...I hope that will change soon, 'cause it sounds like they have lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## Red

Mr. Gris said:


> Went to the Dollar Tree today and wow it was getting filled with Halloween! I bought 6 Blucky Skulls, 5 bags of little skulls for my fence, a Dead Zone sign, and a few busts. They also had alot of indoor paper witches, paper lanterns, plates and napkins, a honeycomb crow, skeleton straws, bags of bones, masks, bat ears you can wear and wooden signs saying Haunted House, Ghost House etc etc. I spent a good amount and had fun getting a jolt of Halloween!


The Dead Zone sign sounds cool! Any pictures?


----------



## Guest

I can take some pics tonight....I may go back so if I do I will take store pics as well. I failed to mention they also have more candy dishes and now they have snowglobes with witches and the globe is in their cauldron. They are pretty cool for indoor decor.


----------



## Plague

malibuman said:


> Went to my local Michael's last Saturday and the manager told me they would be putting out all their Halloween stuff this week, not just the Spooky Town stuff. Can't hardly wait.


Found their display organizer sitting on a shelf last weekend that said STREET DATE JULY 30, so I'm assuming it all has to be out by then.
However, it sure did seem that from the items listed on the organizer that they won't even have the amount of items they did last year, which wasn't that great either. Looks like a lot of craft projects, half a row of Spooky Town and the rest of the row being filled up with the rest.
Sure hope I'm readin' it wrong.

Then again, Home Goods was my bonanza last year.


----------



## EvilMel

You guys are KILLING me...especially the person who posted about Pottery Barn.

Two years ago I missed out on buying the two murals they had (a witch and a spooky tree or something like that) and I have been kicking myself constantly about it. I even have the perfect place planned out if I ever find it.

Today I check this thread again and BAM...Pottery Barn has a spooky fence mural out this year. Sucky thing is...we're broke as a joke. My husband is getting back into school next month and we hadn't budgeted for his tuition/books. Ding dang. No mural for me.

I'm praying they're still available in September.

If anyone knows where to find the other two Pottery Bard murals from two years ago...tell me in September. hah hah.


----------



## Guest

EvilMel if you did the Secret Reaper mabye your Reaper will hook you up....if not there is always September


----------



## EvilMel

Mr. Gris said:


> EvilMel if you did the Secret Reaper mabye your Reaper will hook you up....if not there is always September



I REALLY doubt that my secret reaper would spend $99 on me! I would feel terrible if they did but I sure would LOVE the mural regardless. hah hah.

The cost is why I haven't bought any of them...the murals being $99 and all.


----------



## Guest

Oh I did not realize they were 100.00!! Yikes!! I could paint you one hahahaha it would be an absract of course 

You should do the Reaper though because homemade gifts rock just as purchased gifts.


----------



## creepingdth

mr. gris? the bag of bones at the dollar tree, are they styrofoam or plastic?


----------



## creepingdth

so i'm getting way to anxious for my dollar tree, an hour away, to get their stuff out, so i called to see if they had hands, feet, or bones in yet. she said they just got a truck load in today and maybe they'd have it dug out by tomorrow, and she said no pun intended, lol. she's funny. think i know what i'm doing this weekend. oh and my mom is babysitting this weekend too, awesome. while i'm down there, does anybody want me to pick up any severed fingers? she said they still had those and they'd be pretty cheap to ship to you.


----------



## Guest

Creepingdth they actually have both foam and plastic skulls. The leg bones were plastic only. I bought the plastic mini skulls not the foam ones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*DOLLAR TREE shopping Tip*

Here's a tip I'll offer those new to halloween shopping at DOLLAR TREE. Based on the handful or so of DTs we have in our area, check out as many as you can once the halloween stuff comes out. While you will see a lot of the same merchandise among the stores, my experience has been that some stores will stock a lot more variety than others. 

I saw some very desirous stuff at one location not that close to my house but was short of cash that day and decided to pick it up later closer to home. After waiting and waiting for my closer stores to get the items in, I ended up regretting not buying the items when I saw it. My local stores never got it in and when I broke down and drove back to the far away store, they had sold out.


----------



## Eyegore

well, it's not exact "halloween sightings in stores" but Walmart.com is starting to add new items to the site. they also have a good deal on foggers too!

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...8_0&clicked_tab_value=All&search_constraint=0 you might have to sign in with your zipcode.


----------



## rockplayson

Eyegor,
Thanks for the walmart update. I was on walmart.com a few days ago and they only had about four things. The reaper on the horse inflatbale is acutally pretty sweet. I wonder how that would look on the roof?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Mr. Gris you are so lucky! My Dollar Tree has out one little gondola of stuff. I did get this there today. The jar is a find from my local Goodwill. The other to pics are the body organs they had on the bottom shelf. There is half a brain,a liver, and a heart which is the one I got for now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spooky_Girl1980, where did you get the packaged body parts from? Dollar Tree?? I bought some severed hands and feet from DT last year but never saw any grocery market packaging of parts. I probably wouldn't use them packaged as is (too gory for my neighborhood I think) but could see them used laying out in a hospital setting or mad scientist lab maybe. 

Kind of funny I'm okay with one scene and not the other. Guess it's the idea of butchering and selling body parts that I find more objectionable. The labels are funny though.


----------



## Shadowbat

Those packaged organs would be awesome to set out on the food table for the Halloween party!!


----------



## creepingdth

ohhhh i'm so jealous over the dollar tree finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i want to see what bat ears look like. spooky, although i think the body parts are cool, they are gross at the same time. they could still be useable, just need the right setting and age group


----------



## Deadna

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Eyegor,
> Thanks for the walmart update. I was on walmart.com a few days ago and they only had about four things. The reaper on the horse inflatbale is acutally pretty sweet. I wonder how that would look on the roof?


I didn't see that one...was it on the first page? 
The pirate ship wreck is so cool too!


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

A lot of places already starting with Halloween


----------



## Eyegore

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


>


Did you get these at Dollar Tree!? 

Wow who'd of thought that DT would go from harvest (2007-08), to spooky (2009), to gorey decor (2010). Im not a fan of blood and gore, 
but I will say that Dollar Tree has really stepped up their game this year! I wonder what else Dollar Tree will be getting?


----------



## RCIAG

Just got the word from a co-worker that our Michaels has their stuff out finally!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Eyegor, I did get them at Dollar Tree. The stuff they are getting in this year is alot better then what they would normal get for halloween. They look real gorey but in person they are not that bad. I thought that if anyone here was going to do a mad scienceist lab they would be good for that.


----------



## EvilMel

WOW! Now I will HAVE to go check out the Dollar Trees in Knoxville. I have always drooled over those body parts in packages but never bought any because they were so expensive. Now they've hit the DT and I'm gonna have to at least get one or two. That's a price I can definitely afford.



Mr. Gris said:


> Oh I did not realize they were 100.00!! Yikes!! I could paint you one hahahaha it would be an absract of course
> You should do the Reaper though because homemade gifts rock just as purchased gifts.


I would love any and all paintings or art from anyone on this site. Everyone is so creative! You're all amazing!


----------



## skullboy

Costco had this lil guy.The last picture is a VIDEO.Click to view.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Nice find!


----------



## halloween71

My dollar tree had those packaged parts to.I was suprised to see them.
I didn't pick any up but probaly will go back on sat to see if they have anything else.
I need to just pick up some of the stuff they have and then if you guys that don't have those items in your store want them I can ship them to you.


----------



## halloween71

creepingdth said:


> so i'm getting way to anxious for my dollar tree, an hour away, to get their stuff out, so i called to see if they had hands, feet, or bones in yet. she said they just got a truck load in today and maybe they'd have it dug out by tomorrow, and she said no pun intended, lol. she's funny. think i know what i'm doing this weekend. oh and my mom is babysitting this weekend too, awesome. while i'm down there, does anybody want me to pick up any severed fingers? she said they still had those and they'd be pretty cheap to ship to you.


Would you pick me up 2 packs?


----------



## mommyto3

Skullboy: how much was that? I'll have to check out my Costco too!


----------



## halloween71

Not a store retailer but on line-saw the catalog the other day with new stuff. http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/category/scary+halloween+things.do?nType=2


----------



## skullboy

mommyto3 said:


> Skullboy: how much was that? I'll have to check out my Costco too!


50 bucks...............


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm curious about the COSTCO skull also. How large is it? I'll need to check our Costco to see if they will get anything in. Based on Halloween decor at our local stores, they get a pallet of stuff in a bit early and then not much else later. 

BTW I was looking at my TUESDAY MORNING flyer last night and they are advertising Halloween in it. Famous maker collectible figures $9.99. Small ad space but they also mention other holiday decor like Witches, spiders, scarecrows, ghosts, pumpkins and more. Advertised items available Tuesday, August 3, so I would think all TUESDAY MORNING stores should have their halloween out by then.


----------



## skullboy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm curious about the COSTCO skull also. How large is it? I'll need to check our Costco to see if they will get anything in. Based on Halloween decor at our local stores, they get a pallet of stuff in a bit early and then not much else later.
> 
> BTW I was looking at my TUESDAY MORNING flyer last night and they are advertising Halloween in it. Famous maker collectible figures $9.99. Small ad space but they also mention other holiday decor like Witches, spiders, scarecrows, ghosts, pumpkins and more. Advertised items available Tuesday, August 3, so I would think all TUESDAY MORNING stores should have their halloween out by then.


21 inches tall,face is 17 inches wide.Can just give it a hug and hook hands.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Costco skull 2010*

Thanks Skullboy for the info and pics. The pictures of your skull look similar to Costco's 2009 skull which was 16.5 inches wide x 22.5 inches deep x 19.75 inches high. It had motion sensored lights in the eyes and scary laugh sound, $35.99, made by a Canadian company (I have pics of it in my 2009 halloween shopping album). The face does look a bit different, narrower and with different fractures in the skull. Is it animated in any way other than having light up eyes?


----------



## skullboy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Skullboy for the info and pics. The pictures of your skull look similar to Costco's 2009 skull which was 16.5 inches wide x 22.5 inches deep x 19.75 inches high. It had motion sensored lights in the eyes and scary laugh sound, $35.99, made by a Canadian company (I have pics of it in my 2009 halloween shopping album). The face does look a bit different, narrower and with different fractures in the skull. Is it animated in any way other than having light up eyes?


The last pic is a video.Dunno why it turned out that way.Eyes lite up and it make some noise,kinda korny but I really just need the skull.


----------



## skullboy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Skullboy for the info and pics. The pictures of your skull look similar to Costco's 2009 skull which was 16.5 inches wide x 22.5 inches deep x 19.75 inches high. It had motion sensored lights in the eyes and scary laugh sound, $35.99, made by a Canadian company (I have pics of it in my 2009 halloween shopping album). The face does look a bit different, narrower and with different fractures in the skull. Is it animated in any way other than having light up eyes?


It looks about the same.Maybe just a few detail differences.


----------



## mommyto3

I Just checked Wal-Mart's website and they have actually added quite a bit of new decorations. You'll have to look past a bunch of Halloween costumes though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

skullboy said:


> The last pic is a video.Dunno why it turned out that way.Eyes lite up and it make some noise,kinda korny but I really just need the skull.




After reading your above post, I went back to your 3 pics and clicked on the last one and it brought me to your Photobucket page _and the video did play_. For others interested in the skull, could you edit your photo post and alert people to the fact that they should click on 3rd pick to see the video? If you hadn't mentioned it, I would never had known to click on it. Thanks for taking the time to add the video BTW.

The audio is different from the 2009 skull. That one only had an evil laugh as I recall (my guy is packed away somewhere right now) and seemed to have a delay as to when it got triggered.

BTW were there any other large halloween props at Costco that you saw? Last year I think the giant skull and the 8 foot bat were the only 2 big props I saw.


----------



## Eyegore

mommyto3 said:


> I Just checked Wal-Mart's website and they have actually added quite a bit of new decorations. You'll have to look past a bunch of Halloween costumes though.


here are the walmart decorations
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...8_0&clicked_tab_value=All&search_constraint=0


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

After seeing all the packaged body parts at DOLLAR TREE in the pics posted above I decided to stop by our local store today but still no luck. They were unboxing some of those small tombstones (maybe 4 inches high) and some halloween snow globes, which others have mentioned already. Saw a few other boxes of halloween stuff to be open but wasn't excited by any of the pics of the contents. No body parts of any kind yet. It's really nice to know they maybe coming though and I expect they will probably be snatched up quickly, just like the hands, feet and blood splatters were last year.

I did pick up a number of the 5-foot leaf garlands (ivy and philodendron styles). They had just put them out and there was a number of different varieties to choose from--I looked for the ones with some variegation to them hoping they will show up better under colored lighting. I think they will be a nice edition to fences, posts, or something like a bat cave entrance.

BTW I see from the DT website under Seasonal/Halloween that the crows will be back in stock as well as some of the other items from last year.


----------



## rockplayson

Deadna- here is a direct link to the reaper inflatable at walmart.com.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Airblown-Inflatable-Giant-Reaper-8-Tall-x-9-Long/14521652


----------



## rockplayson

Went to Michaels they are adding on the end caps. There was a guy setting up the racks for hopefully what will be spookytown. They have nice sized crows that rang from $9.99 to 4.99. Spooky Town hits the shelves friday-saturday.


----------



## Shadowbat

My Michaels is starting to stock.










very disappointed in the Spoky Town showing. Very limited selection this year. 

The Zeppelin is cool:










The Ferris Wheel is $119.99!!!!











They also had some cool foamie projects for the kids:










As well as some other craft options:


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Special thanks for the pics Shadowbat, this is soooooooooooooo exciting !! 

Our Michaels is supposed to get our Lemax Spooky Town on Thursday, so I can't wait to see it in person. 

Did you get the Wheel of Horror ??


----------



## Shadowbat

No. While it is a cool piece, it just isnt my style for my Spooky Town display. Im more the traditional stuff. Haunted houses and such. Also, that price tag is just way too much. I dont spend over 40 bucks for any of the pieces.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

We probley will have to wait longer then normal for our walmart to put out the Halloween stuff this year. Our store decided they just had to remodel the store and the are not even half down by the way it looks.


----------



## creepingdth

halloween 71, ya i sure will. there are 5 fingers in a pack.


----------



## Deadna

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Deadna- here is a direct link to the reaper inflatable at walmart.com.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Airblown-Inflatable-Giant-Reaper-8-Tall-x-9-Long/14521652


Thanks....that one is cool as well!


----------



## Deadna

I know some of you give special treats out so I wanted to let you know CVS has $1.50 dvds in their dollar bins. I haven't watched mine yet but they are from Discovery Kids network and the one I got is called the Creepies. They are a family of bugs but the pictures look alot like Beetle Juice cartoons....very halloweenish cover! They also have a series of Kenny The Shark and others.


----------



## skullboy

Ghost of Spookie said:


> After reading your above post, I went back to your 3 pics and clicked on the last one and it brought me to your Photobucket page _and the video did play_. For others interested in the skull, could you edit your photo post and alert people to the fact that they should click on 3rd pick to see the video? If you hadn't mentioned it, I would never had known to click on it. Thanks for taking the time to add the video BTW.
> 
> The audio is different from the 2009 skull. That one only had an evil laugh as I recall (my guy is packed away somewhere right now) and seemed to have a delay as to when it got triggered.
> 
> BTW were there any other large halloween props at Costco that you saw? Last year I think the giant skull and the 8 foot bat were the only 2 big props I saw.


I did edit the post,and NO that was the only thing I saw so far.


----------



## Eyegore

Deadna said:


> I know some of you give special treats out so I wanted to let you know CVS has $1.50 dvds in their dollar bins. I haven't watched mine yet but they are from Discovery Kids network and the one I got is called the Creepies. They are a family of bugs but the pictures look alot like Beetle Juice cartoons....very halloweenish cover! They also have a series of Kenny The Shark and others.


I'll have to swing by CVS and look at that "Creepies" dvd. Sounds like I might like it!


----------



## creepingdth

called the dollar trees around me (each an hour away) and neither have the severed hands and feet in yet, the one said they're getting another truck on tuesday so to call back and see if they've gotten them yet. so, no road trip for me this week. halloween 71, i'll still pick you up some fingers if they've still got them, if i go, next week.


----------



## Eyegore

Grandin Road is starting to add new stuff.

http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=6701&path=1,2,6510,6701


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Eyegor said:


> Grandin Road is starting to add new stuff.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=6701&path=1,2,6510,6701


Thanks Eyegor for the link!

I'm such a weirdo, because I think their creepiest offering by far is the "Little Katrina" prop. And it's not even _supposed_ to be scary! There's just something about her dead stare that gives me the willies.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

creepingdth said:


> called the dollar trees around me (each an hour away) and neither have the severed hands and feet in yet, the one said they're getting another truck on tuesday so to call back and see if they've gotten them yet. so, no road trip for me this week. halloween 71, i'll still pick you up some fingers if they've still got them, if i go, next week.



How did that phone call go?

"Hi, do you have severed hands and feet? What about severed fingers?"


----------



## creepingdth

lol ya pretty much, the lady i talked to was the same lady i talked to last time, she's pretty cool and knew what i was talking about.


----------



## Shadowbat

Went to both my local DTs. They have pretty much what eceryone else has been reporting. The one did put out a bunch more Fall styled items though. More "harvest" themes.


----------



## halloween71

creepingdth said:


> called the dollar trees around me (each an hour away) and neither have the severed hands and feet in yet, the one said they're getting another truck on tuesday so to call back and see if they've gotten them yet. so, no road trip for me this week. halloween 71, i'll still pick you up some fingers if they've still got them, if i go, next week.


I am going to try to go to mine do you want me to pick you up some hands and feet?


----------



## RCIAG

halloween71 said:


> I am going to try to go to mine do you want me to pick you up some hands and feet?


I'll take "Phrases you don't hear every day" for $500 Alex!


----------



## creepingdth

i'll probably end up regretting this, but i want a whole bunch of hands and feet and bones, and i think shipping charges would end up defeating the purpose, so i'm going to hold off halloween 71 but thank you.


----------



## hallorenescene

all you guys talk of halloween being put out makes me sad. none here anywhere. after back to school supplies like last year. but oh yeah, some christmas stuff here and there. i went into a goodwill, loaded with christmas. i asked when they would be putting out the halloween stuff. they looked at me like i was a weirdo and said the usual, it's only july. i said well what's up with the christmas then, did you forget a holiday. they said they were doing christmas in july. i said i guess i missed halloween in july. lol. maybe i gave them something to think about.


----------



## BlueFrog

My local Dollar Tree must have been focusing on its Grand Reopening rather than Halloween. They had one end cap with plastic stemware, napkins, adn such, some small tombstones amongst the gift items, and another end cap with a few foan tombstones, some plastic skulls and such. I was more excited by their selection of rubber bugs in the toy aisle.


----------



## Chemo101

Garden Ridge is loading up. I saw some pretty good stuff there. I always like to wait until right before Halloween though before going there, stuff gets marked down over 50% then.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

RCIAG said:


> I'll take "Phrases you don't hear every day" for $500 Alex!



*LOL! That is too funny *


----------



## Rikki

Made the rounds to Dollar Tree, Michael's, and Garden Ridge today. None of them were done stocking but they all had some things out.

Dollar Tree - skull and pumpkin votive holders, plastic skulls, tabletop tombstones and statues, foam tombstones, skull garlands and necklaces, severed fingers, plastic stemware/bowls/plates/cups (same as last year), assorted other junky things from last year.

Michael's - same two endcaps that everyone else has reported, the start of the Spookytown collection, a bunch of fall foliage and signs, plus they were starting to put out the section of Halloween crafts (very excited to see the coffin boxes and paper mache skull masks again this year).

Garden Ridge - lots of lights, a few lighted signs, the $50 full size skeleton, life size butler and witch, lots of yard signs, a witch pumpkin stand, some inflatables, bright orange carvable pumpkins, Halloween tree ornaments, hanging life size ghouls, several candle accessories and candles, a lot of stuff they've had in previous years. They weren't done putting things out yet but it's already looking much better than then bleak selection they had last year....made me happy.


----------



## sambone

*$25 0ff Grandin Road*

I received an email survey from Grandin Road, if you take the survey you get a code for $25 off a purchase over $100, I wanted to use it for the cloaked woman which is $129. I used the code and the price went down to 104, but then at check out the shippping was $17, to much I think?

You may be able to find the survey at their website, it goes until august 8th


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*Michaels*

Picked up a couple of sweet paper mache skulls and masks at Michaels for $1 each. Here's the photo: 

View attachment 11110


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Grocery shopping at Dollar Tree*

Went to a larger DOLLAR TREE today looking for the body parts and SUCCESS! Posted a few pics from the store--Skeleton end cap and Body Parts end cap--in my album. Here's my favorite picture though. I was sure I would get stares from the people shopping in the store and didn't. Not even from the cashier who chuckled when I said I was halloween grocery shopping. If others noticed the contents of my cart I suspect they chose to ignore me.










I planned on the organs for a mad lab or hospital setting but they would look good along with my zombie farmers (nothing like cooking up some fresh liver!) and zombie grave feasters. I was impressed with the quality of the organs BTW.

While in the store I also stumbled upon an LED battery-lit fiber optic light spray. It uses a fiber optic bundle to create a burst of light. I think this might work nicely for a TNT explosion. I'll post more along with pics under the Prop section. Man you never know what you'll find at DOLLAR TREE that can be useful for halloween and inexpensive at the same time.


----------



## rockplayson

one of my facebook friends is a manager at a dollar tree. she said they don't have there's out yet.


----------



## rockplayson

I offically hate Colorado.


----------



## maximpakt

Ok, I cleaned out the dollar tree. Took all the body parts and packaged organs they had. 60 total. Love the looks you get pushing an overflowing shopping cart full of body parts around. My store did not have them with the other halloween stuff, they were over in the kids toys.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

maximpakt said:


> Ok, I cleaned out the dollar tree. Took all the body parts and packaged organs they had. 60 total. Love the looks you get pushing an overflowing shopping cart full of body parts around. My store did not have them with the other halloween stuff, they were over in the kids toys.



Kids Toys! LOL. Actually the kids section does have/or did have those growing body parts so I guess some staffer thought that's where they should be. I thought they were suppose to follow some placing chart for all of the shelves. 

Hey, since you cleared out the store maybe you should let people know where _not_ to look for them! Curious, what plans do you have for yours?


----------



## bobzilla

My buddy who is a vendor for Keebler, told me today that Food4Less has a bunch of Halloween props and decorations put out by Spirit ! I'm not sure if Food4Less is just in CA ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bobzilla said:


> My buddy who is a vendor for Keebler, told me today that Food4Less has a bunch of Halloween props and decorations put out by Spirit ! I'm not sure if Food4Less is just in CA ?



Woah! Really? I've seen ads for them in my area (in Calif) so will definitely stop in some time to check it out. Thanks for the lead Bobzilla, and let the elf man know we appreciate the info too.


----------



## maximpakt

Picture of my shopping cart. http://hearsedrivers.ning.com/photo/07292035-1?context=user


----------



## adam

Wow thats alot of body parts you got in that cart!!!! What did they say at checkout?? hahah


----------



## prestonjjrtr

maximpakt said:


> Picture of my shopping cart. http://hearsedrivers.ning.com/photo/07292035-1?context=user


Wow that is awesome !!! So far none of our Dollar Tree stores have got any of the body parts in yet. Hopefully maybe next week.


----------



## maximpakt

The cashier said wow, thats kind of scary. And that she could not believe the dollar tree had such cool stuff.



adam said:


> Wow thats alot of body parts you got in that cart!!!! What did they say at checkout?? hahah


----------



## Deadna

Don't forget all those hands/feet body parts can be packaged up and labled too. I made lables to say HANDBURGER and FILET OF SOLE


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, love your idea for meat labels


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*Micahels Update*

Just an FYI - the paper mache skulls and masks were $2.49 each (the shelf was mislabelled at $1.00 each... ugh).


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

I guess I am off to Michaels today to see what they have. Will stop by Michaels and marshalls and tj maxx too and see what they got...


----------



## MrNightmare

www.grandinroad.com has more Halloween items posted on their site. They have an offer for free Truck Delivery that is valid through 7/31/10. I know last year lots of folks wanted the Headless Horseman but the $130 truck shipping was an issue.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Love the witch hands going to get some


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

It must be for the larger items as it made me pay shipping on the hands ...


----------



## creepingdth

hey, can someone give me the upc code or sku number off the hands and feet from the dollar tree, and the bag of bones. they said if they have them in their warehouse, and i find out the number, they can order/send me a case. thanks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

creepingdth said:


> hey, can someone give me the upc code or sku number off the hands and feet from the dollar tree, and the bag of bones. they said if they have them in their warehouse, and i find out the number, they can order/send me a case. thanks.



Hey, Creepingdth, these were all distributed by Greenbrier International, Inc. for Dollar Tree. The first number is the number under the bar code (think this is UPC code?) and the second number was on the label below that. Not sure if this was a part order number or what but figured I'd list it also. I checked my register receipt to see if there was a SKU number also but it only has a basic text description of the item. BTW you'll notice both numbers under the bloody organs is the same for all items (not a typo); I assume it means this was an assortment box and not individually orderable.


*Severed Foot - 6 39277 20057 0 -- 20057-18050-004-1004

Severed Hand - 6 39277 00056 9 -- 20056-18050-004-1004

I did not purchase the severed fingers this year or the bag of bones so don't have this info for you.


BLOODY BUTCHER ORGANS:

Bogus Brains - 6 39277 20050 1 -- 20050 105

Cheating Heart - 6 39277 20050 1 -- 20050 105

Phony Bologna Liver - 6 39277 20050 1 -- 20050 105*


----------



## HauntedWisconsin

*Gemmy*

Although I'm sure you're all aware,  Gemmy has their Halloween items on their website along with where to purchase them.

http://gemmy.com/halloween


----------



## halloween71

rciag said:


> i'll take "phrases you don't hear every day" for $500 alex!


lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Picked up a couple of sweet paper mache skulls and masks at Michaels for $1 each. Here's the photo:
> 
> View attachment 11110


I like those!!


----------



## halloween71

creepingdth said:


> i'll probably end up regretting this, but i want a whole bunch of hands and feet and bones, and i think shipping charges would end up defeating the purpose, so i'm going to hold off halloween 71 but thank you.


Just let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## Mr. Hyde

Halloween Express has occupied an old Comp USA store in Hoover, AL. Not open yet but appears to be fully stocked. I'm thinking August 1.


----------



## Shadowbat

Pat Catans already had 2 full aisles stocked. Went in today and they started even more.














































I picked afew things today. One item in particular Im going to take a pic of here shortly and share. You gotta see it. Cant wait until they finish up. Should be this weekend. They really do put Michaels to shame.


----------



## hallorenescene

went into my dollar tree today in Mason City Iowa and whoo hoo, they were putting out halloween. they had some scarecrows, fall foilage, small styrafoam tombstones, skull garlands, skull necklaces, do not enter and dead zone styrafoam signs, snow globes, crows, plastic skulls, bag of small skulls, a small devils bust and a small grim reapers bust, mini table top tombstones, a pirate poster to color, and m&m's. when i left they were still putting out.


----------



## v_gan

Mr. Hyde said:


> Halloween Express has occupied an old Comp USA store in Hoover, AL. Not open yet but appears to be fully stocked. I'm thinking August 1.


Awesome! Is it in that same shopping center it normally is, by the Wal-mart? Nice to see someone from Birmingham on here.

Didn't know if it was worth mentioning, but there's a metal knight in armor at the thrift store in Huffman. $150, about 5'3". Pretty cool looking.

Michael's in Trussville has 1.5 endcaps filled + Spooky Town and autumn-related items. Dollar Tree in Trussville has hands, feet, bloody packaged organs, gel blood, mini busts, snowglobes, skulls, skelly garland, some light-up ghosts, foam tombstones, and a lot of autumn/harvest items.


----------



## heavymetalmama

I didn't read through all the posts so forgive me if I'm repeating anything...

I went to our Michael's tonight and they had 2 endcaps of Halloween out, half an aise of Spookytown, but no displays out, they were filling the foam craft Halloween island. Had some different things this year which was really refreshing to see! 

Stopped at Gordman's and they had quite a bit of Halloween and fall merch out. I love that they carry things from cutesy to creepy. I've always had really great luck finding unique things there. I just hope they get more!!!

Our Dollar Tree had a few things, blucky heads, crows, tiny skellie heads (not nearly as nice as last year), and the skeleton head necklaces, plus a few foam signs and tombstones. 

I can't wait to see what Target has in store this year, I wasn't a fan of last year's line at all.


----------



## Eyegore

Mr. Hyde said:


> Halloween Express has occupied an old Comp USA store in Hoover, AL. Not open yet but appears to be fully stocked. I'm thinking August 1.


Montgomery, AL is supposed to be getting there first H-EX store this year!


----------



## trentsketch

Those papier mache skulls at Michaels are very useful. Small, but great for building up small creatures for the haunt. Cut a hole in the base of the skull, slap it on a 1 liter soda bottle, jam some wire in for limbs/tails/spikes/whatever, cover the body in paper/tape, paint, seal, and done. $2.50/1.5ish foot character ain't too bad now, is it?


----------



## Nega Knight

Eyegor said:


> Montgomery, AL is supposed to be getting there first H-EX store this year!


Fantastic! That's only about an hour away from me. 

On a side note, I didn't realize there were so many Alabama Haunters here.


----------



## Plague

Hit two Michael's this morning and boy was I disappointed. As I feared, practically nothing. Foam arts and crafts for the kiddies', spookytown, two end caps of faux victorian style stuff and half a row of cutesy harvest stuff. Not a single scary type item in sight.
It seems to me that they have pretty much given up on Halloween.
Yeah, I'm grumpy about it.


----------



## Shadowbat

Plague said:


> Hit two Michael's this morning and boy was I disappointed. As I feared, practically nothing. Foam arts and crafts for the kiddies', spookytown, two end caps of faux victorian style stuff and half a row of cutesy harvest stuff. Not a single scary type item in sight.
> It seems to me that they have pretty much given up on Halloween.
> Yeah, I'm grumpy about it.



This is all that my area Michaels has as well. I did ask about the more traditional Halloween decor, such as the lighted items, they said it wouldnt be until a couple more weeks before those items were out.


----------



## Effie

*It's the MOST wonderful TIME, of the year!!!*

I can't wait to see what Michael's has this year!! I'll be sure to stay tuned to this channel . . .


----------



## rockplayson

They are stocking at michaels as we speak.  They had three people working on the halloween section. So far it's just one wall but it's a start. I'll try and get some pics later.


----------



## Effie

halloweenrocks08 said:


> They are stocking at michaels as we speak.  They had three people working on the halloween section. So far it's just one wall but it's a start. I'll try and get some pics later.



OMG -- thank you, thank you!! Last year I got the witch with the 50% off coupon -- and I can't wait to see what they have this year. The Gemmy site said Michaels would have some sort of life size animated masquerade skeleton this year that looks kind of neat . . .


----------



## halloween71

Big lots has started.I got a light up pumpkin with a witch silloute inside.I have a pic but for some reason my internet won't let me upload right now.
They had the drac pub sign fro mlast yr-haunted hedge-a yard cut metal cutout of a witch with lights-some door bells-some large sized pumpkins-and a pumpkin with skelly silloute inside.


----------



## zom13ie

I supose the store realized from last year that they didnt do so well on halloween like thaey usally have! I know that the bigg halloween store hear in Yonkers is set to open by sept. 1..... I just came back from pocono, pa and the little shops down their are full of halloween stuff, including the little light up villages (which mine stays up all year). Halloween looks like it is going to be good this year!


----------



## halloween71

Pumpkin from big lots


----------



## Britishwitch

Fab Piccies!!!

If I was there I would just sit down on the floor and admire the merchandise....for hours!!!!!! Nothing has hit the shelves over here at all yet

Thanks for sharing!

BW




Shadowbat said:


> Pat Catans already had 2 full aisles stocked. Went in today and they started even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked afew things today. One item in particular Im going to take a pic of here shortly and share. You gotta see it. Cant wait until they finish up. Should be this weekend. They really do put Michaels to shame.


----------



## dionicia

Those lanterns look really kewl. I wish we had that store here. I could get a lantern for a grave digger. 

Thank you for posting the pics.


----------



## Deadna

My Dollar General store is full of halloween candy already! They have never done it so early and don't even have school supplies out yet. I suspect they want it all sold before they have to move it into the new expansion they say will be done in october.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

This makes me so Happy. Thanks for sharing everyone. The Pumpkin witch lantern is cool. So far at my Dollar Tree they have Fall Harvest decor.
Rite Aid also has Fall kitchenware and lightup Witch, Pumpkin and Skull rings. This week I will check out Party City and Big lots.


----------



## Shadowbat

Funny you mentioned Rite Aid. We have one right at the end of our street and we needed to stop in for some milk. Low and behold, their Halloween/Fall merch. is beginning to be put out. So far I noticed scarecrows, wreaths, and afew harvest styled trinkets.


----------



## RCIAG

Our grocery stores are stocking Halloween candy already.


----------



## carol2009

Anyone know what gemmy's up to for this years prop?


----------



## halloween71

carol2009 said:


> Anyone know what gemmy's up to for this years prop?


Look in the halloween prop section for gemmy 2010.
Also their website .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Shadowbat said:


> Funny you mentioned Rite Aid. We have one right at the end of our street and we needed to stop in for some milk. Low and behold, their Halloween/Fall merch. is beginning to be put out. So far I noticed scarecrows, wreaths, and afew harvest styled trinkets.



I bought some nice masks there last year. Took advantage of when they had a sale on masks (watch for halloween ads in the newspaper flyers or look at their online site for current weeks ad). I ended up buying a set of 3 different scarecrow masks and really liked them a lot. 

BTW I also found some great inexpensive character masks at CVS last year--one that looked like an old man, one that reminded me of a butler, and a witch with long hair. I'll try to post a pic later this afternoon so you can get an idea of what they carried. Not the best quality but for a prop perfect for my use. I thought the RiteAid masks were a higher quality.

Of course both RiteAid and CVS carry other halloween items too, and I'd highly recommend checking them out during the season. Good prices during sales and after season clearance.


----------



## BlueFrog

Thank you, thank you, thank you to all who mentioned Party City's $5 clearance on discontinued costumes. I just purchased a group of six child mannequins and had almost no costume pieces for them (and even less money to buys some!). They're going to be dressed as trick or treaters  I also picked up two Colonial Man costumes, originally $60 each, for the same measly sum. Don't know what I'll use them for yet but at that price, how could I refuse?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

These two items are definitely on my list to purchase. 



















The Fred and Friends Website doesn't have a price listed for them yet but they should be available soon. Love the Nomskulls name too. This company is too funny. Their website does maintain a "where to buy" list of retailers and online sources.


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

*Big Lots putting out Halloween*

Stopped in Big Lots in Mt. Sterling KY today. They were putting out an entire side of Halloween merchandise. I thought maybe it was just left over stuff from last year, but the clerk was using a box cutter to open the boxes. They had skull foggers, light up Halloween box signs, witch vine statue, and other stuff I don't remember. Next time I'm out that way I'll try to get some pictures. 90 days left.


----------



## Black Friday

I work at my local Target and today one of the guys who runs the back room told me we are setting up pretty much all of our Halloween stuff except for the candy the week of August 22nd!!! I was so surprised and excited when he told me because last year it was around mid to late September when we started setting it up. Once we get stuff in I'll try and post pics for you guys


----------



## Eyegore

Black Friday said:


> I work at my local Target and today one of the guys who runs the back room told me we are setting up pretty much all of our Halloween stuff except for the candy the week of August 22nd!!! I was so surprised and excited when he told me because last year it was around mid to late September when we started setting it up. Once we get stuff in I'll try and post pics for you guys


please do. thanks. if you can offer up any "insider info" that would be good too!


----------



## Black Friday

Eyegor said:


> please do. thanks. if you can offer up any "insider info" that would be good too!


I will definitely do whatever I can  I'll be checking the back room the next couple days I work because if we plan on putting it out that early we should be getting the stuff out back anytime!

The guy also told me the candy will be set the following week


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, that web site had some cool gadgets.thanks


----------



## Tish

BlueFrog said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you to all who mentioned Party City's $5 clearance on discontinued costumes. I just purchased a group of six child mannequins and had almost no costume pieces for them (and even less money to buys some!). They're going to be dressed as trick or treaters  I also picked up two Colonial Man costumes, originally $60 each, for the same measly sum. Don't know what I'll use them for yet but at that price, how could I refuse?


Awesome deal!! i really like the mannequin trick or treaters idea, it sounds really cute.


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks! I'm over the moon about getting the kids (you can see them in the What Did you Find/Buy Today thread) and am thrilled I'm not going to have to resort to dressing them in bedsheets or something similar. Not that that would be bad, given that they will be ToTs, but still, this is so much better than what I thought I'd be able to pull off this year. 

Now I'm hoping it's not too late to pick up cheap ToT bags and pumpkins and such. Haven't seen any for several weeks at the garage sales but if all else fails, there are always those bed linens!


----------



## Tish

BlueFrog said:


> Thanks! I'm over the moon about getting the kids (you can see them in the What Did you Find/Buy Today thread)


I just went over and looked. They're great. I'm totally jealous, we're doing a creepy playground kind of theme. They look pretty creepy just the way they are, adding those costumes will be fantastic.


----------



## toysaplenty

I went to Homegoods in the Cleveland, Ohio area today, and they had a couple of small shelves of stuff out. I did not have a camera with me, sorry. There were various kinds of snow globes, Gargoyle statues in medium to large size, giant witch glitter shoes, stacked up skull tall candle holders, spider wreaths, some tall ceramic haunted houses, Halloween hand towels, placemats, and runners.
I bought a very large, and heavy, gargoyle statue for $35, a spider and ant wreath for $25, and two of the tall stacked skull candle holders which were $12 each. Also, I went to Tuesday Morning and they had Halloween Beanie Babies, resin shelf size tombstones, Halloween party napkins and plates, medium sized witch glitter shoes, and cardboard haunted houses. I am attaching pictures of what I bought at Homegoods.


----------



## BlueFrog

Tish said:


> I'm totally jealous, we're doing a creepy playground kind of theme.


The creativity of this forum never ceases to amaze me. I never would have thought of such a theme, and now I can't wait to see what you do with it.

Would you believe the seller had those children listed on CL for weeks before I even saw them, and apparently he had had them on several times before at progressively lower prices because no one was interested? I can only assume the lack of response was because he was located in the middle of nowhere. Only the stroke of luck of having friends live within an hour's drive, and who know an awesome trucker, enabled me to buy them. I haven't even seen them in person but I'm told they're super creepy and the family is jumping at every little noise now that they're in the house.


----------



## hallorenescene

toys, thanks for posting those pics. i love the wreath.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Toysaplenty those are great looking buys. The gargoyle looks similar to last years guys (I remember someone had strapped theirs in the back seat of their car--great photo that's hard to forget). The wreath is unique looking and the candle holder stack of skulls will look great on a table or mantle. I didn't make it down to my HG today, and now you've got me really interested to see if they've started stocking yet. 

Nothing at Big Lots yet and a different Dollar Tree didn't have really anything different than the other ones I've been in. I did see door mats there and some Famous Drews CDs--one was a DVD with a witch on it that kids could ask it a question, and the witch would answer. Don't remember much else. I did stop in at a Hallmark store and they have some halloween merchandise in, no cards however. I'll start another post about what I found.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Hallmark Store has Halloween*

Our local Hallmark store had it's halloween merchandise out. No cards yet but some really cute items for kids. 

They have 2 specials this year. One a Singing and Dancing Plush Frankenstein monster--actually dances side to side to Monster Mash. Reg. 29.95, 14.95 with purchase of 3 Hallmark cards. Second special is this years Treat Box. It's a haunted house and when opened it has a few different sounds. One is a creaking door with monster moaning. One is a bubbling cauldron with witch wishing you a Happy Halloween, and the third one I think is a mad scientist lab sounds (think that's what it was anyway). Reg. 17.95, 9.95 with any purchase. _I ended up getting both specials and took advantage of the deep discount on the Zhu Zhu pet hampsters as my any purchase item--12.95 marked down to 5.97. I've been planning on buying one anyway (this was the best price I've seen) and skinning it and covering it with a mouse covering. Hope this works._

Below are some pics I took. I have a few more to post but the upload is going too slow. Aside from the Frankenstein monster, the other display areas are Scooby-Do, who shakes when activated to some music (can't remember what), and Snoopy and Peanuts characters.





























You can kind of see the haunted house treat box in one of the pictures above. I'll post another one tomorrow along with one of the Scooby-Do plush animated dolls.


----------



## Shadowbat

Awesome. Im heading to our Hallmark today. You didnt notice any Halloween Beanies did you GoS?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Hallow and oh dear! After reading this entire thread and getting my Hallow-meter all wound up, I headed out last night with my MysterE and we hit the stores referred to throughout this thread. GofS had it all down back in February! However, now - at least in our area - the Dollar Tree's are all undergoing massive re-do's with very little Halloween merchandise out. I also went to 2 Big Lots and a Lowes without success as well. We did manage an on-sale garden angel to sit atop a headstone at Big Lots - and there was one shelf with some LED lights and a few smaller items. They seemed pricey however. Finally - we stopped at a nearby Goodwill - and even they were pretty much cleaned out of anything - let alone Halloween. Maybe the college kids/back-to-school items are taking top placement now. One shocking thing: The manager at the Dollar Tree said they would be stocking Christmas items beginning SEPTEMBER 1st for the Labor Day weekend!!! Sheesh!!


----------



## sarahtigr

Not to much in any of my local stores. Party City says August so I'm going to check next week.


----------



## rockplayson

GOS- Thanks for posting those pictures from Hallmark. I want that giant snoopy dog. Was the scobbydoo stuff cool?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't taken the close up of the Treat Box yet, but here's the Scooby-Do animated plush doll. It shivers to a song, wish I could remember which one. If your kid is a Scooby-Do fan, or even not, he's pretty nice. As I recall the ToT bag he's holding can be used to add some candy to it.











BTW here's the link to the Halloween section of Hallmark's website (Click on "See All Special Offers" for the Frankenstein special, the Halloween Ornament Tree special, and the Creaky, Squeaky Treat House special, the lit Glitter Globes also have special pricing): Halloween in Hallmark Stores

_Shadowbat_, sorry didn't notice any. They were getting ready to close last night and didn't have much time to look around.


----------



## rockplayson

GOS,
Thanks for posting the pic with Scooby. He's awesome.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Kirklands*

Hi All,
I'm glad some of you found some things you liked from my Cracker Barrel pictures. I don't often have time to post, but this forum, and this thread in particular, has been so helpful to me that I'm glad to be able to contribute some (hopefully) useful tidbits this year. I truly appreciate all the info you all contribute to this thread. 

I've got a few more pics. This time it's Kirklands. Two of their stores just opened in the Charleston area this week (after having closed in our Malls some time back). This time, they are moving into strip malls and shopping centers rather than malls. They have a lot of Halloween and Harvest. I didn't photograph any of the Harvest items, but here are pics of most of the Halloween items. The Metal Witch Silhouette and Glittered Blucky remind me of the Martha Stewart for Grandin Road pieces. The Sisal Cat actually has orange and purple lights on his frame. And the Spiders with colored marabou have LED eyes, as well LEDs down their legs. 

ColonialCandle.com also has 37 items up. Some are new from last year.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*More From Kirklands*

Here are a few more pics from Kirklands


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well it looks like Halloween on the east coast there Velvet Vampire! Never heard of Kirklands before but they have some very nice stuff. A few pieces caught my eye and I especially like the unique rubber pumpkin shaped door mat. 

I looked up their website and while they are in California (actually in quite a few states), they're not in my area. Too bad; I think I would have fun walking around the store. I like that you can reserve items online and pick them up at the store. Looks like a very unique style store. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Nah, Spookie, as far as I'm concerned, it's not Halloween until Homegoods gets decked out. I'm dying to know what they'll be offering this year. 

Kirklands used to have a sister store, I think it was called the Briar Patch. I wonder if any of those survived in any other part of the country?

The pumpkin door mat is really nice. I also liked the metal JOL dude. He's got a slightly sinister expression that's pretty kewl.





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well it looks like Halloween on the east coast there Velvet Vampire! Never heard of Kirklands before but they have some very nice stuff. A few pieces caught my eye and I especially like the unique rubber pumpkin shaped door mat.
> 
> I looked up their website and while they are in California (actually in quite a few states), they're not in my area. Too bad; I think I would have fun walking around the store. I like that you can reserve items online and pick them up at the store. Looks like a very unique style store. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Target.com Free ship over $50*

Oh! I forgot to mention, Target.com has free shipping on purchases over $50 on all their Halloween Decor and Props (maybe costumes, too...I didn't check that). And if you use code: TC1BTCME you'll get a bonus $5 off a $50 purchase.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Today we received our Fall catalog from GrandinRoad (deliver 8/4-8/6, guess we received a day early) and they have a few pages of Halloween items. This is the first catalog received with Halloween in it so I'm excited. Only 1 new item that I saw and that was a tabletop version of the motorized witches broom. People who were looking for cornstalks might want to check out their PVC version of stalks to get some ideas. I think all of the catalog items are viewable online.


----------



## Rikki

Adding Kirklands to my list of stores to check out this week. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG

I admit to finding this silly, overpriced & cool all at the same time.

Fogger bubble machine.


----------



## hurricanegame

I wish we had those stores mentioned above in Canada....so far nothing here...however I have yet to check the Dollar Store....that place is always the first to put out Halloween stuff...in face I think I will stop by there today and post pictures if anything is out on the shelves...which I believe it will be....

Thanks for providing pictures though, it really puts you in the mood....I am lucky I bough lots of stuff on DISCOUNT last year after Halloween....got some crazy deals....like 75% off on very expensive items....


----------



## EvilMel

Shadowbat said:


> Pat Catans already had 2 full aisles stocked. Went in today and they started even more.


I love any of those "Witch is IN/OUT" signs. I have one up at work all year-round.


----------



## hurricanegame

Oh wow look at those lights on the bottom of the shelf...a few of those to hang up outside or inside the house is always a must....gives that spooky look to the house....


----------



## Arlita

RCIAG said:


> I admit to finding this silly, overpriced & cool all at the same time.
> 
> Fogger bubble machine.


Yeh it's sill but I like it would be great with a carnival theme.


----------



## hurricanegame

You guys got me all excited posting these awesome pictures, I am for sure going to the Dollar Store early this afternoon to see whats going on there....I will post pictures when I get back...assuming their Halloween stuff is out....which it should be....


----------



## Autumn Myth

So I'm not sure if you all have checked out your local Yankee Candle but it's obvious the woman I spoke to before got the date wrong. 
I just got a phone call from them inviting me to their Halloween Party this saturday from 10-12. Not sure if it's am or pm but am sounds more likely since the mall closes at 9pm or maybe i'm just naive. If it's am then I'm unable to check it out (and thus can not get pictures) but if it's in the pm i will be able to go! 

To get invited just go to your local Yankee Candle store and ask! Apparently there will be refreshments, costumes, and music. 

If this kind of thing isn't for you then take this as a heads up that you can get your Autumn/Halloween candle fix by atleast Sunday.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Hi, 
I got an invite to the party in the mail today. The time is Saturday Aug 7 from 10AM til Noon. 
The invite also contained a $10 off $30 purchase coupon, good through 8/8. The flier said there will also be snacks, beverages, contests and prizes. And a FREE GIFT with every purchase. 




HallowTeen said:


> So I'm not sure if you all have checked out your local Yankee Candle but it's obvious the woman I spoke to before got the date wrong.
> I just got a phone call from them inviting me to their Halloween Party this saturday from 10-12. Not sure if it's am or pm but am sounds more likely since the mall closes at 9pm or maybe i'm just naive. If it's am then I'm unable to check it out (and thus can not get pictures) but if it's in the pm i will be able to go!
> 
> To get invited just go to your local Yankee Candle store and ask! Apparently there will be refreshments, costumes, and music.
> 
> If this kind of thing isn't for you then take this as a heads up that you can get your Autumn/Halloween candle fix by atleast Sunday.


----------



## ricl

Garden Ridge store has its Halloween Stuff out!


----------



## halloween71

Arlita said:


> Yeh it's sill but I like it would be great with a carnival theme.


I have a bubble fogger and it is awesome.


----------



## monty1269

Dollar Store had a bunch of body parts! Hands, Feet, Livers, Hearts......


----------



## DaveintheGrave

A.C. Moore has quite a few Halloween items out now.


----------



## RCIAG

Just visited our Dollar Store & Big Lots (thankfully they're in the same strip mall) & they've both got stuff out that's not just "fall" related.

They're both sorta in between Back To School & Halloween/Fall. Little of both in both.

Dollar Tree had crows, small skeletons, plastic skulls, packaged body parts, bloody window clings, fall foliage, skeleton garlands & those small tombstones.

I got the skeletons, some crows & 1 each of the tombstones to improve.

Big Lots had the outdoor display light up stuff, some light strings (not LEDs), electric pumpkins, some small strobes w/sound effects & few other small things.

I got a pumpkin, the strobes, Clive Barker's Abarat Book 2 & a baby gift (those last 2 weren't Halloween purchases though).


----------



## maximpakt

I went to my first Garden Ridge last Sunday. Had been trying for years and finally ended up close to one. They had some of the stuff out then but not much. They had a hanging skeleton that talked that was my favorite out of the stuff that was out so far. My wife took some pics, ill try to get them up soon.




ricl said:


> Garden Ridge store has its Halloween Stuff out!


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

I've seen Michael's and Big Lots by me already full blown Halloween merchandise out already.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Pottery Barn Skeleton Hands Drink Dispenser Stand*

Just checked back into Pottery Barn and they've added some new silver skeleton hand items. I missed out getting their bone punch bowl holder last year and am excited by their new silver skeleton hand drink dispenser stand. I bought the drink dispenser last summer and this will be perfect for extending it's use to Halloween.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Spookie, I bought one of these, and it is awesome. I don't have the Pottery Barn dispenser (yet) but I did happen to have an Aspen Lantern from them, and it looks really good in the stand, too. 

The Cauldron Punch Bowl is especially nice, too. I wasn't sure I'd like the grey color, but now that I have it, I think that color will look very nice on a candlelit table because it will allow the details that make it look so authentic (bumps, grooves, scratches, etc.) to shine.

I also have the Mural coming. It's an In-Home Delivery item, and they will be bringing it at 7AM next Thursday. Yeowwww. I'm nocturnal, so that time is really testing my love for all things Halloween. 

Back to the Stand, I bought mine before they ever put up a picture on the website, so I took photos to show it to a friend. I've attached them, since they give views from differnt angles. Please excuse the dust on the table. I've stopped dusting in anticipation of Halloween. ;-)






Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just checked back into Pottery Barn and they've added some new silver skeleton hand items. I missed out getting their bone punch bowl holder last year and am excited by their new silver skeleton hand drink dispenser stand. I bought the drink dispenser last summer and this will be perfect for extending it's use to Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks Velvet Vampire for the pics! Nice to have your review of it. The photos on their site don't really show the base and I was wondering how it was designed and how sturdy it was. My biggest fear would be that anything with liquid in it, be it a punch bowl or drink dispenser, would get knocked over and then I'd have liquid everywhere. PB does have nice quality items and I'm sure nothing is that flimsy.

Your cemetary mural should look great and really set the mood. Decades ago I had a black and white photo mural (not halloween) that I wallpapered our dining room wall with and it was great. PB (& PBTeen) is one of the few places I know that routinely carry photo wallpaper panels. Where are you planning to display yours? Should be a conversation piece! Love to see a pic of it when you get it up.

"I've stopped dusting in anticipation of Halloween. ;-)" ROTFLOL........


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Spookie, the base of the Stand is 7.75" wide, and it weighs in at 3lbs 12oz, so it's as sturdy as any beverage dispenser you're going to find. Plus, the way the fingers are spread should sturdy the dispenser from the front and back very well. 

As for the Mural, I think it will fit nicely over my buffet at home. I also help haunt a local black water swamp called Cypress Gardens, and am usually in charge of haunting one of the gazebos on the walking trail. I'm going to set up tomstones at the front entrance, and have a vampire crypt with coffin, the Count Lifesize, and plenty of bats, etc , inside. The mural will go against the back wall, covering the usual exit door. I'm hoping it will give the look that the cemetary continues on outside, beyond the crypt gate. Or at least that's the plan. I always think I've got it all figured out, but ultimately, my props tell me what *they want to do*! lol

I'll give you my review of it when it arrives. 

Have you seen the Haunted Mansion mural at Grandin Road? I was thinking I wanted that one, as well, but it's made in four sections, and is actually a giant wall cling. I think that trying to line up and smooth out (not to mention safely remove) that thing would be a nightmare.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Velvet Vampire for the pics! Nice to have your review of it. The photos on their site don't really show the base and I was wondering how it was designed and how sturdy it was. My biggest fear would be that anything with liquid in it, be it a punch bowl or drink dispenser, would get knocked over and then I'd have liquid everywhere. PB does have nice quality items and I'm sure nothing is that flimsy.
> 
> Your cemetary mural should look great and really set the mood. Decades ago I had a black and white photo mural (not halloween) that I wallpapered our dining room wall with and it was great. PB (& PBTeen) is one of the few places I know that routinely carry photo wallpaper panels. Where are you planning to display yours? Should be a conversation piece! Love to see a pic of it when you get it up.
> 
> "I've stopped dusting in anticipation of Halloween. ;-)" ROTFLOL........


----------



## trentsketch

Michaels had added some pretty nice felt cut-outs and felt stickers to their Halloween line-up this year.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*Party City*

I hit Party City on Monday and they were just putting out their decor.The paper to line the backs fo the shelves was up and there were two employees looking at the schematics with a few boxes scattered around.


----------



## lucky13

Just got back from Big Lots in Maryland, and they are starting to put out Halloween Stuff! String Lights, LED String Lights, Flicker Bulb String lights, and Icicle String Light, sorry I don't remember the prices on those. I picked up "I Can See You" Light String w/sound Set for $10, it battery pack powered and I have some areas that extension cords won't reach.

Also the things I do remember: 
A Light Up/Sound Beware Sign $15
4 foot Light Up Trees (Purple) $15
Door Mat w/Sound (you put under your door mat) $6
Ouija Board Sign $7
Rat in a Mug (it's just his bum hanging out of plastic coffee mug and the tail swings around and the feet wiggle w/sound) $9

I'll take pictures next time, because as you can see I already have a list of things I want.


----------



## BlueFrog

I hit up two more Party Cities. The first one was just barely getting boxes open but had already sold out most of their clearance costumes. The second one was surprisingly far along in getting out regular price merchandise, and had quite a few clearance costumes left. Of course, they had substantially fewer after I left


----------



## lowdwnrob

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Mr. Gris you are so lucky! My Dollar Tree has out one little gondola of stuff. I did get this there today. The jar is a find from my local Goodwill. The other to pics are the body organs they had on the bottom shelf. There is half a brain,a liver, and a heart which is the one I got for now.


My 9 year old goes to Dollar Tree alot with her grandma so I just showed her the picture of the organs and told her to keeo an eye out for them. She looks and me like Im stupid and says, I sure hope we are going to make those look better because you can tell they are fake. Those wont scare anyone. I think I may have corrupted her.


----------



## GhostHost999

I went to a Michaels on Sunday, and I saw the spooky town things, alot of fall decor, big ravens at 9.99 (I'm so getting one of those on top of my dead oak trees) lots of cutouts, and silly stuff I'm really no interested in. I asked the lady if they where taking out more stuff (you know, lifesize props, little animated gemmy's, etc.) And she said "No, that's all we we'll have for this halloween." I hope she was lying, because if that is the truth, it will be a lame halloween....


----------



## GhostHost999

I'm wondering what will the theme will be this year in Spirit Halloween, and in Target. Those two always have very cool things.


----------



## trickortreat

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Finally - we stopped at a nearby Goodwill - and even they were pretty much cleaned out of anything - let alone Halloween. Maybe the college kids/back-to-school items are taking top placement now.


Goodwill, grrr. My local Goodwill purposely stashes away any Goth attire to bring out for Halloween, as well as their Halloween decorative items. They put the clothing on a special rack, call it a costume, and mark the prices up at least double. Closer to October, they'll even throw regular black clothes on this higher-priced rack. Of course they'll get a few ACTUAL costumes to put on the rack, but I hated to pay $20 for a plain black denim jacket from INC Clothing
that normally sells for $7.95 at Goodwill, just because someone thought they needed to fill up the rack a little more. And they'll sell Santa stuff throughout the year, but good luck trying to find a Halloween item. I wonder if these stores are operated independantly, because I have not heard of too many others having this problem.


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopeed at the larger Dollar Tree today and they were putting out more Halloween stuff. Figural bears in Halloween costumes, potion bottles, more foam signs, lots of different sized scarecrows, the crows, and tons of party supplies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm at Costco and they have 3 Halloween items available right now: the giant skull already posted about (notice it's made in China, not Canada, this year); yard stakes (witch, ghost and vampire, about 48 inches tall); and a set of 3 nightlights. I'll post pics when I'm back home. I have a giant skull from last year, so not interested but the yard stakes are nice.


Back home now with pics (only posting lawn stakes here, see album for others):


----------



## [email protected]

Velvet Vampire, I am in Savannah for vacation any tips on stores to go to? I have found nothing so far and am very sad.

K


----------



## hurricanegame

I stopped by the Dollar Store and they they had a few Halloween items out not even half of the aisle, hopefully by next week....anyways I know everyone loves pictures especially to set the mood...so here are a few I snapped via my smart phone...


----------



## Red

hurricanegame said:


> I stopped by the Dollar Store and they they had a few Halloween items out not even half of the aisle, hopefully by next week....anyways I know everyone loves pictures especially to set the mood...so here are a few I snapped via my smart phone...


My Dollarama store still has nothing. Its depressing LOL I did find a few small Gargoyles, but they are part of their Summer line, so I guess they don't count.


----------



## hurricanegame

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## hurricanegame

thehorrorfinatic said:


> My Dollarama store still has nothing. Its depressing LOL I did find a few small Gargoyles, but they are part of their Summer line, so I guess they don't count.


That sucks man...I live in a city 45 minutes away from Toront...Kitchener-Waterloo...and it isn't the biggest city however we still some how seem to get into the Halloween spirit, hence The Dollar Store putting out their Halloween stuff in the summer...however on a side note Halloween seemed much more visible and or bigger when I was a young kid...its coming back I would say around here...I hope it just keeps getting bigger...


----------



## Red

hurricanegame said:


> That sucks man...I live in a city 45 minutes away from Toront...Kitchener-Waterloo...and it isn't the biggest city however we still some how seem to get into the Halloween spirit, hence The Dollar Store putting out their Halloween stuff in the summer...however on a side note Halloween seemed much more visible and or bigger when I was a young kid...its coming back I would say around here...I hope it just keeps getting bigger...


I live in Newfoundland, and all that I saw so far are some items at Costco and Michaels. The Dollar Stores usually put their stuff out first, but nothing as right now.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Hi K,
Although I'm only about 2 1/2 hours from Savannah, I never seem to travel in that direction. Having said that, I did do a little checking around, and here are my best bets. There's a Homegoods there. They get some gooood stuff. Ours had a decent amount out today, so the Savannah store should have something. There's also a Michaels, who should be at least partially stocked by now. And there's a Yankee Candle. They will have an event Saturday morning, starting at 10AM. They'll have the Boney Bunch, but there's also a Haunted House collection that will have some nice things. If you plan on going, I suggest you be there at 10AM because the good stuff will sell out fast. You can get a preview on their website or Facebook page.
You can find the address/directions for all these stores at their individual websites. 

Another regional store that should have something is Cracker Barrel. Kirklands, too. I didn't check to see that those stores are in Savannah, but they certainly should be, esp Cracker Barrel. They'll be right off the interstate most of the time. 

If I can think of any others, I'll post them for you. Good luck. 



[email protected] said:


> Velvet Vampire, I am in Savannah for vacation any tips on stores to go to? I have found nothing so far and am very sad.
> 
> K


----------



## Autumn Myth

Velvet Vampire said:


> Hi,
> I got an invite to the party in the mail today. The time is Saturday Aug 7 from 10AM til Noon.
> The invite also contained a $10 off $30 purchase coupon, good through 8/8. The flier said there will also be snacks, beverages, contests and prizes. And a FREE GIFT with every purchase.


Aw man! I can't go! I have school. 
Take pictures for us!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*HomeGood's Halloween in my area*

I'm posting a few pics of some of the items I saw today in my HOMEGOODS store. They had quite a few shelving units stocked including end caps and 4-sided aisle units. For more photos, see my album. 

No large props yet, although they did have 60-inch hanging reapers which I don't recall them carrying before (btw these were a "try me" version--the eyes would light, $29.99). The large candy server statutes are a heavy resin and I'd guess about 4 feet high ($169). I did pick up the large melamine spider web server ($5.99), it was a really nice size for large party appetizers. The skeleton hand plates were 2 to a set and melamine also (maybe $3.99?).


----------



## Velvet Vampire

HallowTeen, I'm sorry you can't go. I'll report all the details, and take pics if they'll let me. 

Spookie, Thanks for the Homegoods pics. I got a couple of those mosaic pumpkins today. Mine are white with silver mirroring, and the stem and leaves are black. What are those tall things in the picture with the 4 ft candy server statues? They look like they could be interesting. 



HallowTeen said:


> Aw man! I can't go! I have school.
> Take pictures for us!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thank you Ghost of Spookie for the Homegoods pictures. So far our stores don't have anything out yet, so I can't wait.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow ghost o s, i love the witch and pumpkin servers. thanks


----------



## creepingdth

is that like a witch and pumkpkin bird feeder? i know everyone else it calling them servers but they look lik bird feeders how much are they?


----------



## Red

creepingdth said:


> is that like a witch and pumkpkin bird feeder? i know everyone else it calling them servers but they look lik bird feeders how much are they?


They Cost $169  It was in the description above the photos.


----------



## creepingdth

oh sorry, i missed the price thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Velvet Vampire said:


> Spookie, Thanks for the Homegoods pics. I got a couple of those mosaic pumpkins today. Mine are white with silver mirroring, and the stem and leaves are black. What are those tall things in the picture with the 4 ft candy server statues? They look like they could be interesting.



I know a number of people mentioned last year that they bought some black wired frame witches and such and I should have thought to get a better picture of "those tall things". I believe all of the ones in question are wired frame candelabras, the shorter ones are more visible in the front of the resin servers and the really tall ones are in the background and kind of overlap each other in the picture. Unfortunately I didn't take any other shots of that display. I don't recall whether they had glitter on them or were just black wire. Sorry wish I could be more help. 

I liked those mirrored pumpkins and kind of thought about them before leaving the store; there seemed to be several color variations. I really don't need more decor right now so passed on them, but they were quite nice. I thought they would look nice on a mantle or a buffet table. I also liked some of the metallic pumpkins that were in a few pics in my album. Sometimes metallic can be a little gaudy but I didn't get that impression from those.

Regarding the pumpkin & witch servers, I don't think they are intended for use as a bird feeder like someone inquired. Either as an indoor decoration or as a place to insert a candy bowl to feed the little ToT vultures (er, kids). I liked both of them but the pumpkin guy was my favorite.

I also had a few minutes to check out ROSS DRESS FOR LESS and this location had gone from one end cap to two end caps. Nothing substantially different from what I posted in an earlier pic. They had added some Wilton halloween baking items to what was out and I actually picked up one of the soft grip tombstone cutters for $1.99. Think the other shape was a ghost and then there was a set of cutters I believe. I might use the tombstone for cookie placecards.


----------



## Red

Ghost Of Spookie, I haven't seen those Costco Lawn-Stakes yet. Are they kind of like Blow-molds? They seem nice and tall for what they are.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Ghost Of Spookie, I haven't seen those Costco Lawn-Stakes yet. Are they kind of like Blow-molds? They seem nice and tall for what they are.



I think they might be painted metal but actually didn't look at the boxes closely enough. I was in the store for something else and had to quickly grab pics. I thought the graphics were nice. Has anyone else seen these in their store yet? 

I did take a few other close up pics of the vampire box that I didn't put in my album but nothing from what I took indicates the material. The dimensions of the vampire are 46.75 inches tall x 18.5 inches L (wide?) x 5 inches W (deep?). The box did say for Outdoor use. Lawn stake included.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Tekky Toys site*

I think the Tekky Toys website has been updated with additional halloween items. I wish they would list who is selling their items like the Gemmy site does (yeah I know it's not a complete list but it helps). The site is still missing videos and product instructions btw.

Anyway, *BlueFrog* asked in another post if the *Cave Rat* will be back this year--apparently YES. I might even pick up a few of these guys this time around.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

*Grandin Road*

Grandin Road's Halloween catalog is up... http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?k=XXW39079&itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=2759&path=1,2,2759

There stuff is beautiful, but SO expensive...


----------



## Trinity1

Nice! I hadn't heard of Grandin Road until recently. Pumpkinrot has the link up on his site.


----------



## hallorenescene

grandin road and trekky both have awesome stuff, sure wish i had big bucks, would love a lot of it. thanks you guys for posting. one can always dream, and you never know


----------



## RCIAG

halloween71 said:


> Pumpkin from big lots


They also have a skeleton one, which is the one I bought. 

Once I get home I'll take a pic.


----------



## creepingdth

is anyone seeing the bag of bones at their dollar stores? i think one person did, i'm in desperate need of a set and have only heard of one person seeing them i saw a bag on ebay but with shipping they want five bucks. but if the dollar tree isn't going to get them this year then i better jump on this ebay listing. thanks


----------



## halloween71

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Grandin Road's Halloween catalog is up... http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp?k=XXW39079&itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=2759&path=1,2,2759
> 
> There stuff is beautiful, but SO expensive...


I love gr.I just ordered 3 of the reaching hands.


----------



## halloween71

RCIAG said:


> They also have a skeleton one, which is the one I bought.
> 
> Once I get home I'll take a pic.


I liked the skelly one to.I can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## ldyaleena

The Cracker Barrel Restaurant Store near m has a ton of Halloween stuff out already including some costumes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Big Lots Fencing and Summer items*

Heads up. Big Lots summer merchandise will be marked down to 50% off (Sun, 8/8 - Sat, 8/14 ad flyer). This includes all fencing, arches, torches, garden statuary, birdbaths, and select tiki (categories from which I think people here have mentioned buying mdse for their haunt). What's not sold this markdown round will probably go down to 60-75% off in a few weeks if they follow prior year's markdowns but the selection can be pretty limited at that time.

The fence hedging sections make a great finishing touch for a haunt fence (lots of examples in the prop section).

If memory serves me, I think the wagon wheels fall into the summer clearance pricing also (think hearse wheels, circus wagon wheels, haunted western ghost town).

BTW if there are any of those lit tiki signs still out there in the stores (I bought a few tiki bar signs during last year's clearance), they can be modified to make customized lit signage for your haunt. I'm planning on hanging a few in my zombie town to go with the Halloween Dracula's Pub sign I bought last year at Halloween time. Normally the signs are around $15-20, so the sale price can be very attractive.

Also saw in the same ad flyer for this coming week that Medical Tops and Pants will be on sale $1-5 each. Time to dress up your skeleton/zombie medical staff!


----------



## RCIAG

We're going out to dinner tonite & the restaurant is in the same strip mall where there's a Homegoods & TJ Maxx. I think we'll be hitting the stores before dinner!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> We're going out to dinner tonite & the restaurant is in the same strip mall where there's a Homegoods & TJ Maxx. I think we'll be hitting the stores before dinner!



My hubby got wise quickly as to my restaurant choices! For me Red Lobster is always a great choice (near TJMaxx HomeGoods, Ross, Tuesday Morning, Marshalls, Costplus WorldMarket, Dollar Tree with BigLots not that far away). Enough to satisfy any appetite. Have a good dinner.


----------



## trickortreat

If anyone needs cheap spray paint that simulates stone, check the locked cages of spray paint at Michael's. The Michael's in Monrovia, California had about 70% of their spray paint on 50%-off clearance, including all of the stone types, and many other fancy types such as glow-in-the-dark, chalkboard, all of the metallics including hammered finishes, and krylon for plastics. That store also had another locked cage in a another row with more discounted finishes but the primary ones in that cage were for spray-painting floral designs. Point being that it's best to make sure you've checked the whole store- they may have more than one spray-paint cage. The stone-look paint I bought was $4.99, and other kinds of fancy spray paint were $3.99. Good deal for stuff that's normally over $8. Sorta strange to me that they were Clearance items, but maybe people usually buy this stuf at hardware stores (I know I do.)


----------



## Rikki

Okay, went on a big shopping trip to most of the stores that have had Halloween sightings. Here's my report:

Tuesday Morning - two small sections, mostly glittery stuff and nothing priced at a point that I HAD to have it.

Home Goods - one side of an aisle nearly full plus an endcap of glassware, nothing different from what's already been posted (actually, less than what's already been posted!).

Gordman's - I think they've got the majority of their stuff out, lots of signs, ceramic "carved" pumpkins, solar balls, spiderweb candy bowl stands (from last year).

Hallmark - two small tables of items, all cute kid-friendly stuff. A couple of Jim Shore items.

Michael's - finally has everything out except for the big stuff (which normally comes out much later than the other stuff). Nothing I was too impressed with - I'd already bought the lenticular portraits with 40% off coupons. They did have a very cool purple, black, and silver flower/candle arrangement that I wish I had gotten a picture of (for $70 !).

Marshall's - nothing at all 

Kirkland's - one small section of items, mostly glittery. They did have black twig bundles with orange leds on clearance for $20 each.

Bath & Body Works - had the Halloween Pocket Bacs, 5 for $5 (plus they'd sent me a 20% off entire purchase coupon), got one of each. They also had their Fall Preview candles out.

Garden Ridge - was in full swing! So happy since last year was the pits there. I took a bunch of pictures, you can see them here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/rikki-albums-halloween-2010.html I did forget to take a picture of the candle aisle though, it was on the other side of the store.


----------



## Tumblindice

Thanks for the pics Rikki, wish I had a garden ridge around me.


----------



## creepingdth

i am so jealous, that garden ridge looks fantastic. just looked it up and the closest one to me is like four hours away. thinking might have to take a vacation


----------



## Deadna

trickortreat said:


> If anyone needs cheap spray paint that simulates stone, check the locked cages of spray paint at Michael's. The Michael's in Monrovia, California had about 70% of their spray paint on 50%-off clearance, including all of the stone types, and many other fancy types such as glow-in-the-dark, chalkboard, all of the metallics including hammered finishes, and krylon for plastics. That store also had another locked cage in a another row with more discounted finishes but the primary ones in that cage were for spray-painting floral designs. Point being that it's best to make sure you've checked the whole store- they may have more than one spray-paint cage. The stone-look paint I bought was $4.99, and other kinds of fancy spray paint were $3.99. Good deal for stuff that's normally over $8. Sorta strange to me that they were Clearance items, but maybe people usually buy this stuf at hardware stores (I know I do.)


I saw an endcap at Big Lots with these specialty paints a few weeks back for only $2 each and it was the Krylon brand. I don't remember if they had the stone look but there were all the different metal ones.


----------



## [email protected]

*Thank you Velvet V*



Velvet Vampire said:


> Hi K,
> Although I'm only about 2 1/2 hours from Savannah, I never seem to travel in that direction. Having said that, I did do a little checking around, and here are my best bets. There's a Homegoods there. They get some gooood stuff. Ours had a decent amount out today, so the Savannah store should have something. There's also a Michaels, who should be at least partially stocked by now. And there's a Yankee Candle. They will have an event Saturday morning, starting at 10AM. They'll have the Boney Bunch, but there's also a Haunted House collection that will have some nice things. If you plan on going, I suggest you be there at 10AM because the good stuff will sell out fast. You can get a preview on their website or Facebook page.
> You can find the address/directions for all these stores at their individual websites.
> 
> Another regional store that should have something is Cracker Barrel. Kirklands, too. I didn't check to see that those stores are in Savannah, but they certainly should be, esp Cracker Barrel. They'll be right off the interstate most of the time.
> 
> If I can think of any others, I'll post them for you. Good luck.


I will give those a try today and let you know if I find anything! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Mr. Hyde

Michaels and Big lots has their stuff out here in Hoover, AL. Halloween Express to open next week. Headed to Kirklands today.


----------



## hurricanegame

thehorrorfinatic said:


> My Dollarama store still has nothing. Its depressing LOL I did find a few small Gargoyles, but they are part of their Summer line, so I guess they don't count.


LOL yeah hopefully you will see stuff pop up soon in your area...I plan on going back mid to late next week to my local Dollar Store and hopefully they will have a lot more stuff out....Walmart and other major outlets won't have stuff out here anytime soon I don't think....


----------



## k k

fwiw, i went to 4 dollar trees and only 1 had the packaged brains/liver/hearts.
get em while the gettins good


----------



## CobhamManor

Have any of you had "Halloween City" stores in your area in previous years? I've never heard of it, but one is moving right in in my area. I also always have many Spirits move in around the area! I'm pretty lucky it seems!


----------



## halloween71

The packaged "meat" is already gone from mine so is the severed hands.


----------



## 22606

TrailofTerror said:


> Have any of you had "Halloween City" stores in your area in previous years? I've never heard of it, but one is moving right in in my area. I also always have many Spirits move in around the area! I'm pretty lucky it seems!


I got curious, too, when I saw an advertisement for one in a storefront near here the other day. This is the first year for Halloween City; the website says that it was formerly Halloween USA, but doesn't give any locations yet.


----------



## Black Friday

As promised here is an update on Halloween 2010 @ Target: 

I worked today and saw that they had set some of the fall stuff here are a few pics:




































the actual Halloween section will be set up during the week of August 22nd and the candy the following week. We should be getting the stuff shipped to us this week so I'll let y'all know!


----------



## RCIAG

Bah, went to HomeGoods & they only had 2 small endcaps & TJ Maxx had NOTHING. But the TJ Maxx I went to is reorganizing itself. Switching the stuff in the back from one side to the other. The back left side used to be linens & the right was home decorations & kitchen stuff, now they're switching it all over so they had zip on _any_ holiday stuff.

On the bright side, dinner was good!

Went to Michaels today & bought some of those mache skeleton masks someone else mentioned & a few wood cut outs of skulls.

I've got a nephew that loves pirates & to him any skeleton is a "pirate" so I'll do him a couple cute skulls.

They've been primed & now I'm just trying to figure out where & how want to use the rest 'em.


----------



## halloween333

Went to Hallmark today, had mostly cute stuff (only OK thing was a grim reaper-lke skeleton for $20). Also went to the Yankee candle store and went to the "halloween preview party" They had all their Halloween stuff for this year and a contest called "Mystery of Yankee Manor" (or something along those lines) where you had to read a book and guess who killed the skeleton couple. The grand prize was a $100 gift card. The contest was kind of like Mattel's "Clue" board game. it was fun, they had refreshments too, including munchkins from Dunkin' Donuts! Yum! 

Here's a picture of the motion activated skeletons they had at Hallmark:


----------



## Shadowbat

halloween333 said:


> Went to Hallmark today, had mostly cute stuff (only OK thing was a grim reaper-lke skeleton for $20). Also went to the Yankee candle store and went to the "halloween preview party" They had all their Halloween stuff for this year and a contest called "Mystery of Yankee Manor" (or something along those lines) where you had to read a book and guess who killed the skeleton couple. The grand prize was a $100 gift card. The contest was kind of like Mattel's "Clue" board game. it was fun, they had refreshments too, including munchkins from Dunkin' Donuts! Yum!
> 
> Here's a picture of the motion activated skeletons they had at Hallmark:


Really dig that skeleton. Just may pick one up.


----------



## CobhamManor

This is about Wal-Mart's WEBSITE, but:

If you haven't checked out their site yet, they add more items daily! There are some good-looking, $28, light-up tombstones, as well as some other cheap props!


----------



## osenator

Arg! I went to Dollarama in Ottawa, full of Halloween stuff... still in boxes!!! I ask when they are going to unpack, only at the end of August!!! Arg!!


----------



## v_gan

Mr. Hyde said:


> Michaels and Big lots has their stuff out here in Hoover, AL. Halloween Express to open next week. Headed to Kirklands today.


Were they just starting to set stuff out at Big Lots, or was everything out? Hoover is about 45 minutes from me, so I may wait to check it all out in a few more weeks.


----------



## Red

osenator said:


> Arg! I went to Dollarama in Ottawa, full of Halloween stuff... still in boxes!!! I ask when they are going to unpack, only at the end of August!!! Arg!!


I know how you feel. I asked and they laughed and said September. I felt crushed LOL


----------



## CobhamManor

v_gan said:


> Were they just starting to set stuff out at Big Lots, or was everything out? Hoover is about 45 minutes from me, so I may wait to check it all out in a few more weeks.


Here in PA, my Big Lots only had out the harvest "cute" scarecrows and stuff, and the animatronic/lit prop row. But I did pick up a few things!


----------



## creepingdth

looks like walmart is going to put everything online this year. just bought a bag of bones (12) for $11.00.


----------



## trentsketch

Well, slow and steady wins the race, I suppose. My local Michaels has had this stunning display for the past five days:



The tags said things like flexible spider, tombstone, hanging ghost, and haunted sign. I didn't recognize some of the items, but a lot were very similar to items from yesteryear.

The sad part? The boxes have been sitting in the next aisle waiting to be stocked. I guess having all the floor employees counting wrapping paper and take-out boxes was more important than restocking shelves.


----------



## hurricanegame

So far here in Canada....just the dollar store sightings...no major outlets are carrying anything just yet....


----------



## hurricanegame

halloween333 said:


> Went to Hallmark today, had mostly cute stuff (only OK thing was a grim reaper-lke skeleton for $20). Also went to the Yankee candle store and went to the "halloween preview party" They had all their Halloween stuff for this year and a contest called "Mystery of Yankee Manor" (or something along those lines) where you had to read a book and guess who killed the skeleton couple. The grand prize was a $100 gift card. The contest was kind of like Mattel's "Clue" board game. it was fun, they had refreshments too, including munchkins from Dunkin' Donuts! Yum!
> 
> Here's a picture of the motion activated skeletons they had at Hallmark:


Wow hallmark out of all places is putting stuff about before everyone...I doubt thats the case here in Canada, but considering how the mall is 2 minutes from my home I might just pay them a visit to investigate...


----------



## CobhamManor

Big Lots' planning chart only mentioned the colorful scarecrows, and "cute" decorations, so I HOPE they will get out the real stuff eventually!

So far, Michael's has out only one row of decorations (flexible bats, small bride and groom, cobwebs, black roses, etc.) and Lemax. I hope that's not all, and that they will take everything and move it to the "big row"! Hopefully they'll put the animatronics there! In the past, I've gotten lots of cool animatronics from Michael's; hope this year will be no different!


----------



## CobhamManor

Just got back from Dollar Tree, and I got lots of good stuff! Severed hands, feet, packaged liver ha ha, broken glass, chains, cobwebs, and tombstones! Sure, they're all little props, but they will do wonders in my display!


----------



## Red

So I went to a different Dollarama today, one thats closer than the other one I went to that said September, and they're starting as we speak. They had definitely over 30 boxes of stuff on the shelves just waiting to be stocked. I read some boxes that said "Scarecrow on Stick, Skull on Stick, Severed Body Parts, Various Items, Coloured Hairspray, Chains, ECT.) I can't wait they're done. I'll check back in five or six days to see how it is.  Well, maybe three days


----------



## adam

Yea, I am finding that you have to ask the manager at most stores. Unfor sales associates don't really know the exact info. I went to a few stores and sales associates said "september" and a few days later, halloween stuff was out. So I asked managers at the others places and they said in the next few days to a week. Alot of other places are waiting right after back to school to start as well. Most schools start in the next two weeks.


----------



## Shadowbat

Not really a "sighting" just yet, but I was checking my distributions for the next couple of weeks (Im a Dairy Manager) and my Pillsbury Halloween cookies are shipping next week.


----------



## Effie

QVC has the 5 foot hanging kicking scarecrow on sale right now for $34.67. That's a pretty good price -- not sure how long it will last!


----------



## kacole2

Big Lots here in Louisville has a full isle of stuff out. Mini strobe lights, strobe lights on strings, walkway skulls. Some yard light up decor, led lights, a light up bar sign that say Draculas Bar Blood Pints Served Here, a light of beware sign, and some more motion activated stuff

Here's a quick picture I took
http://twitpic.com/2cysql


----------



## kacole2

There was also some skulls that have fog coming out of them, but they were like $20. Bottom left corner of the picture


----------



## CobhamManor

Walgreen's has nothing yet!  Still on back to school/stuffed animals and summer toys...
They only had one end shelf of harvest.

Also, Ross only had one end shelf of random stuff...a few hanging ghouls (like $17), a Frankenstein figurine head, and one small hanging ghoul (about $7). 

Wal-Mart had practically NADA last year, but I'm excited about it this year - it seems like they're gonna' pull out all the stops when it comes to GOOD decorations...but I could be wrong! The website has lots of cheap stuff!


----------



## lowdwnrob

My cousin works at Walgreens in Louisville and said they have boxes of stuff but it wont be out for awhile. He also said that they are putting a Halloween Express on Shelbyville Rd.


----------



## kacole2

HalloweenExpress will be where the old Circuit City used to be. There is a sign up that said it will be coming soon. I give it 2or3 more weeks until it's open, but it's a massive store once open. The bad thing is that HalloweenExpress is not for the savvy shopper. It's really expensive. Best buys are at 8am the day after because it is only a seasonal store


----------



## hallorenescene

kacole, i like those wire witches and light up trees. i hope a store this way carries them


----------



## toysaplenty

Has anyone in their travels, seen the small singing skeleton bride and groom that sings I Got You Babe? I need one for a wedding shower at the end of this month, and have not seen any. I know stores have had them in past years, but I never needed one until now. Wouldn't you know!


----------



## v_gan

Effie said:


> QVC has the 5 foot hanging kicking scarecrow on sale right now for $34.67. That's a pretty good price -- not sure how long it will last!


I bought one yesterday! I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More Costco items*

Stopped in a different Costco today and saw the same stuff already pictured and 2 other Halloween item: one was a Westinghouse set of pathway lights shaped like a friendly ghost. The bottom of the ghost was a color changing decorative bulb. It was a solar set. Set of 3; $26.99.

The second item was a set of 80 small cans of Halloween Play-Doh. Ran $9.99. Maybe a choice of handout for a non-candy option.

Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw my first signage for Spirit Halloween in my area. Same space as last year. I was pretty excited to see it.


----------



## halloween333

This isn't really an "in store sighting" but it was a really great find. I found out that there is a Halloween warehouse called "ScarePros Halloween Warehouse" in Levittown, PA only 40 minutes away from me! I'm probably not gonna make it there any time soon, but it's good to know!


----------



## osenator

Oh oh.. Just saw this morning downtown Shoppers Drug Mart is emptying some iles for something... Come on, Halloween Props!!!


----------



## RCIAG

Not an in-store sighting but a sighting, just got my Halloween Oriental Trading catalog outta the mailbox today!


----------



## Herman Secret

hurricanegame said:


> I stopped by the Dollar Store and they they had a few Halloween items out not even half of the aisle, hopefully by next week....anyways I know everyone loves pictures especially to set the mood...so here are a few I snapped via my smart phone...


Hurricanegame ... was this store "Dollar Tree" or a generic dollar store?

Not seen any of the items in any dollar sore I have visited and am intrigued with the skull stakes and pirate plaque


----------



## Red

Herman Secret said:


> Hurricanegame ... was this store "Dollar Tree" or a generic dollar store?
> 
> Not seen any of the items in any dollar sore I have visited and am intrigued with the skull stakes and pirate plaque


It's from a store called Dollarama; the Canadian Dollar-tree.


----------



## Red

osenator said:


> Oh oh.. Just saw this morning downtown Shoppers Drug Mart is emptying some iles for something... Come on, Halloween Props!!!


..WOO. I need to go check mine soon. Thanks for the update


----------



## halloween333

at home goods. they have a bunch of Halloween stuff! But most of it is "cute" stuff


----------



## battygirl

So Hubby is on vacation this week and actually wanted to go Halloween hunting with me!! I found some really cool stuff. I didn't take store pics but thought I'd show you the stuff I picked up.

The first picture is of a black glass liquor container with stopper and a skull and cross bone on the side. I found it at Ross for $8.99! Can't wait to use it at our Halloween party. 

The second picture we found at Tuesday Morning. Frank and Drac are pretty big @ about 18" and were $20 each. They look like they are carved but they are resin.

The last picture is from collectionsetc.com They are Frankenstein hands holding a bowl. I got them back in spring for $6 each but they were grey so I just painted them green so they match the Frank head I got from Ross last year!!!


----------



## battygirl

Ok the picture order is off but you get it....


----------



## toysaplenty

Great buys BattyGirl. I really like that black bottle with the skull.


----------



## toysaplenty

I got my Skeleton Gnome from the What on Earth Catalog, today. It is called a Skele-Gnome, pics attached. He is about 19 1/2 inches tall. They don't really have a lot of Halloween related stuff in their catalog, but every so often you find an oddity that can be used for Halloween.


----------



## battygirl

Thanks Toysaplenty....I love that skeleton Gnome!!


----------



## rockplayson

Ordered my own box of the crows from the Dollar Tree today. 
I have a few of them now that I put on my tombstones and they really add an erie factor.


----------



## bloodymaniac

ok went into rite aid and bam fall stuff exciting then i went to a dollar store and bam halloween stuff out and today in the mail the oriental trader halloween addition nice


----------



## CobhamManor

Oriental Trading Halloween came for you? Hurray!!


----------



## toysaplenty

www.Gumps.com just added some Halloween stuff...


----------



## hallorenescene

batty, you did a very nice paint job on those frankies hands. 
toys, the bare facts is that knome rocks


----------



## battygirl

Thank you hallowrenescene.....I was worried about how they would look you just made my day!


----------



## Deadna

RCIAG said:


> Not an in-store sighting but a sighting, just got my Halloween Oriental Trading catalog outta the mailbox today!


I got mine friday...lots of new treat items. I could spend a fortune just buying them up. 

BTW...does anyone know if peanuts are safe when they are packaged and just sitting next to other treats?
I have one of the skeleton baseball vendors and OT has new stadium packaged peanuts and pretzles that would look great in his tray. Just want to make sure the kids are safe if there are any peanut allergies.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

toysaplenty said:


> Great buys BattyGirl. I really like that black bottle with the skull.



And I like the Frankenstein hand bowls. Nice coloring job on it BattyGirl.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

rockplayson said:


> Ordered my own box of the crows from the Dollar Tree today.
> I have a few of them now that I put on my tombstones and they really add an erie factor.



LOL. Are you going for a remake of "The Birds" or do you have a really big yard?! I actually have a lot of them too but you win!


----------



## Herman Secret

battygirl said:


> The first picture is of a black glass liquor container with stopper and a skull and cross bone on the side. I found it at Ross for $8.99! Can't wait to use it at our Halloween party.


WOW Battygirl, thats and awesome find and guess what? In another post was mentioned that www.gumps.com has halloween stuff and they have the same decanter ... for $98.00!!! ... here's the link http://www.gumps.com/Skull+Decanter+56-oz+capacity+11+1+2+H/edp_no=90493/shop.axd/ProductDetails?keywords=halloween&results=18&index=26


----------



## rockplayson

Ghost of Spookie said:


> LOL. Are you going for a remake of "The Birds" or do you have a really big yard?! I actually have a lot of them too but you win!


Oh dang I did not even think about "the birds". Yes, we have a really big yard with a lot of trees and tombstone space.  At least they can be reused over and over right?


----------



## creepingdth

since the peanuts are sealed in a bag they can be next to other food and not cause a problem. but they have to be sealed, if there were peanuts in a bowl with say a wrapped candy bar, that would cause problems. i've never heard of a peanut allergy until i started working for a school. it's amazing how careful you have to be. we don't even allow peanut butter sandwhiches in the school, which i think is going to far but i guess for the kids sake nothing is to far.


----------



## battygirl

Ghost of spooky Thank you!! 

Herman secret thanks for the info, that makes it even better! I knew it looked expensive but $98 WOW!!


----------



## Rikki

Battygirl - I WANT that decanter! Too cool! And, of course, there's not a Ross anywhere near here. :/


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Deadna said:


> I got mine friday...lots of new treat items. I could spend a fortune just buying them up.
> 
> BTW...does anyone know if peanuts are safe when they are packaged and just sitting next to other treats?
> I have one of the skeleton baseball vendors and OT has new stadium packaged peanuts and pretzles that would look great in his tray. Just want to make sure the kids are safe if there are any peanut allergies.



I was on a plane once and they made an announcement that no one would be getting peanuts nor could we open a PBJ on the plane due to a child traveling in the plane. They could not even serve the pretzels since they were manufactured in a plant that also handles peanuts! Wow - that is a major allergy, yes?! Even the smell would trigger the bad response. 

Although one would hope that parents of allergic TOT'ers are extra careful on behalf of their little off-spring... I might choose the side of safety and give maybe those little playdough containers that are in mega packs now at Costco and Sam's. Those little fruity gummy treats are nicely packaged individually too and would look fun on the butler tray. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!!


----------



## hallorenescene

my grandson transferred to a new school last year. peanuts are banned there due to some kids who are allergic to them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

rockplayson said:


> Oh dang I did not even think about "the birds". Yes, we have a really big yard with a lot of trees and tombstone space.  At least they can be reused over and over right?



I've reused mine. Their life expectancy depends on your wear-and-tear, storage and handling and the weather. Some birds molt faster than others and look pretty tacky after a while. I've always wondered whether it would make sense to Scotchguard them to make them water repellent.


----------



## HauntedDiva

Lowes near my house has some respectfully rugged Halloween doormats.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Finally......after checking almost daily for a week our Michaels and big lots has put out some stuff, you would think I live in a college town...with all the school stuff....oh wait I do..........................lol...anyway I needed a large foam skull for my safari hunter and found it at Michaels and used my 40 % off .....yeah


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Stopped in a different Costco today and saw the same stuff already pictured and 2 other Halloween item: one was a Westinghouse set of pathway lights shaped like a friendly ghost. The bottom of the ghost was a color changing decorative bulb. It was a solar set. Set of 3; $26.99.
> 
> The second item was a set of 80 small cans of Halloween Play-Doh. Ran $9.99. Maybe a choice of handout for a non-candy option.
> 
> Will post pics tomorrow.



Here are the pics of the 2 items. Guess the ghosts weren't as friendly looking as I originally remembered.





















Oh and BTW the witch/vampire/ghost lawn stakes I posted a pic of do appear to be metal. The box didn't say anywhere about the construction and while they were sealed I managed to get my finger into one of them and it felt like metal to me.


----------



## toysaplenty

I think gumps.com is selling that decanter online, or at least one that is similar.


----------



## halloween333

went to micheals today (in moorestown, nj) and they had a boatload of Halloween stuff! They had two isles and two end isles. The isles had tombstones, body parts signs, little figures, the lemax spooky town, etc but no animatronics . The end isles had potion bottles, spider and skull table decorations, changing pictures, etc. In a different section they had Halloween crafts for kids. there was also a section with the Martha Stewart halloween Crafts that were pretty cool.

I also stopped by the nearby Party City where they had only some masks, and old costumes. They were clearing out the isles and saw boxes of stuff waiting to be opened! I'll check back there in 2-3 weeks because it usually takes awhile for them to get it out


----------



## Red

They will have animatronics, because the Gemmy website has a life-size figure that says Michaels will carry it


----------



## CobhamManor

I hope they have some Gemmy stuff! Just a couple years ago, Michael's had some awesome stuff - last year, not AS much, but they still had some cool things. A few things I've bought from Michael's in the past have broken right before Halloween! I hate when that happens...


----------



## gothiccaddy

*Walgreens Drug Store Online has Stuff*

If you log onto Walgreens .com then go to seasonal and outdoor or costumes they have stuff that will not be in dtores from morbid industries and so on.. Its worth a look :O)


----------



## Nega Knight

My local Walgreens has Halloween candy out, and it looked like they were clearing shelves. I just got a couple of bags of candy corn today.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

*Target has some of their Halloween stuff online*

http://www.target.com/b/ref=pd_sim_cat_1_3?ie=UTF8&node=681200011


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Howlatthemoon said:


> http://www.target.com/b/ref=pd_sim_cat_1_3?ie=UTF8&node=681200011




Thanks for bringing this up now that stuff is listed on the site. It's helpful to see what will be available in the store and what is only available online.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Thanks for the links everyone! Can't believe how much Gump's is selling that skull decanter for. Just goes to show you that not only does it pay to shop around, it pays to check this thread. 

Horchow has their Halloween offerings up on the website now:

http://www.horchow.com/store/catalo...60738&navid=subSubNavHalloween&navAction=menu


I'm coveting the picture frames and cake stand - also the beverage server as it matches the punch bowl they carried a couple of years ago. I lucked into one at our local clearance center last year (unfortunately didn't have the ladle) and with my mother's employee discount I snagged it for around $25! Most of the items are fairly high-end, but they're often great inspiration for your own projects.


----------



## CreepySpiders

thx for the pics, Ghost of Spookie =). I am coveting the tall angel. i will have to see if my big lots has them!


----------



## creepingdth

oh, i'm thinking i can do that cake stand. wow, those prices are high, but thanks for the link gives a lot of inspiration.


----------



## Rikki

That cake stand is very cool. I'm thinking three different sizes of wooden plates (can get them at Michael's), a few blucky bones, a skull, a dowel rod with a hole drilled in the bottom, a screw, some spray paint, and a sealant.


----------



## Terminal_Margaret

Anyone in the Omaha, Nebraska metro area...just an FYI that Nobbies was starting to put out their Halloween stuff yesterday. They have 400w fog machines, Halloween party decor for inside, as well as yard decor. Also they have out their Halloween candy and costumes. Some of the items are the same as what you can get at OTC.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Horchow doesn't have much on their site for Halloween but boy do I think that Beverage Server is cool. Kind of steampunk in design. Just love the look.

The cake stand is pretty nice too. I like using the bones as the stem part of the stand.


----------



## creepingdth

margaret, how big is omaha? i'm thinking of taking a road trip there to go shopping, but have never been there. would i be able to find my way around to the major sited stores? i see there's like 3 dollar trees and a good will that sells by the pound. are these stores spread all over? looks like from the map they're all about fifteen mins or so away from each other. also, could you recomend a decent but cheap motel, i've been on all the hotel sites and the ones that are cheap have super bad reviews. thank you


----------



## Shadowbat

I stopped in Big Lots today and they were in the middle of doing some major stocking. Looks like they are going to have a big Fall/Haloween section this year. I grabbed a couple pics of the 2 sections that were the most completed.


----------



## CobhamManor

Those are the same two rows my local Big Lots has out! I pray they get out more of the "scary" decorations!


----------



## mommyto3

Thanks for the pics Shadowbat - I'll have to go check out my Big Lots soon. Back to school is almost outta here!!! YAY


----------



## creepingdth

*fyi, don't buy walmart bag of bones*

just wanted to give everyone a fore warning. i just got the walmart's bag of bones that was online for $11. what a rip off, i am taking them back. they're small and don't look anything like the picture and i thought i was going to get some hands and feet, i got one foot. i have a dollar tree skull next to the walmart set just to show how small they are.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info on Wal Mart "bag of rip off" Creepingdth. On a side note what did you hit the dollar tree skull with for the aged look?


----------



## creepingdth

it was an accident, i was attempting to do something else but it ended up looking kinda cool, it's vinyl floor glue. i made some hands out of it too, i meant to buy carpet glue but again goofed and got the wrong stuff.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Horchow, Pottery Barn Mural & Yankee Candle*

Oh no! Just when I thought I'd bought just about all my Halloween "must haves" this year, here comes Horchow. 'Love that Beverage Server. You're right, Spookie, not much on the site, but I'd like to end up owning about half of it. *sigh* Anybody got a Horchow coupon code?

My Pottery Barn Cemetary Mural got delivered a few hours ago. They were supposed to bring it tomorrow at 7AM, but they called about 5:30PM today asking if I minded if they bring it this evening, instead. Would I mind?! Yes! I wanted to get up before the roosters for my delivery. lol

Anyway, it's very nice. It has a 6' aluminum rod at the top and bottom, and comes with hooks that you slide into the frame's track (both top and bottom) for hanging. The quality of the canvas is very good, and the print is exactly as shown on the website . The whole thing seems very sturdy, and it came rolled in a long thin shipping box, which will be great for storage and transportation to the swamp. I'm very pleased with it. 

HallowTeen, I'm sorry, but I wasn't able to take pictures at the Yankee Candle event. I didn't notice anything not shown on the Yankee Candle website, except for a feathered Crow, a rather common looking spiderweb tablecloth, and a couple of those cutesy marabou feathered bats like I've seen sold by Dept 56, and even Wal-Mart, in past years. I do have a bit of a gripe with the quality of some of the items. I grabbed the Boney Bunch piece with the Bride & Groom in bed, only to find that the words "Eternal Rest" on the footboard are almost undetectable. I looked at about 8 of them, and only one had the phrase prominent enough to actually read...and that one had a huge gash in the back. The two Bottle Sets that I got to look at both had bubbles under the decal. And the bottles are so dark that the candle's flame hardly shows through them. I'm going to try putting LED lights in mine. And then there's the Raven Tart holder. The Tart Warmer cup is meant to hang from a groove in the bottom of the Raven's open beak. The "quality control" problem with that piece is that some (about 50%, if the sample I saw was an indication) don't have a deep enough groove, and the Tart Warmer slides right off. So the stores were telling people that they would sell them without the Tart Warmer cup, and they could use them as a tealight holder. It's a shame they had a problem with them because it's a great piece. The hand is lifesize, and the raven's size is not bad, either. 

And seriously...anybody got a Horchow code? ;-)



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Horchow doesn't have much on their site for Halloween but boy do I think that Beverage Server is cool. Kind of steampunk in design. Just love the look.
> 
> The cake stand is pretty nice too. I like using the bones as the stem part of the stand.


----------



## CobhamManor

Thanks for the info about the bag of cheapness! I've already ordered stuff from Wal-Mart's website, so let's hope everything comes as it should!


----------



## tntkain

I saw Halloween stuff at Pat Catan's and they were starting to put it out at Menard"s as well


----------



## prestonjjrtr

tntkain said:


> I saw Halloween stuff at Pat Catan's and they were starting to put it out at Menard"s as well


Where was the Menards that was starting to put out the Halloween items ??


----------



## tntkain

Massilon Ohio


----------



## hallorenescene

i went into mernards in mason city, iowa and asked at customer service when they will be putting out their halloween. turns out the girl waiting on me is a halloween lover too. she was so nice, she paged the manager and got the reply they will be putting out halloween in the next week or two. whoo hoo.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

tntkain said:


> Massilon Ohio



Special thanks for the information ! Hopefully are stores in Wisconsin will be getting setup soon.


----------



## CobhamManor

K-Mart.com has some knock-off props like the Rising From the Grave Reaper from Spirit. At K-Mart, it's a different character, and the price is cheaper - $24.99. 
Check it out! (You have to search "totally ghoul" in the search box...)

I hope my Michael's has more stuff this weekend!!


----------



## Red

I dropped into "Dollarama" and snapped these pictures with my phone. This is how my local "Dollarama" looks! 


























There are two full aisles with boxes on top, but I didn't want to look stupid taking pictures of all the boxes LOL.


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General has the little halloween treat/craft books in the magazine sections!!!!!!!!!!!
I also found gnomes clearanced at half off(now $2.50) for those who like painting them into scarey figures. One is holding a pitchfork and the other a pick ax. They have a very UN-detailed face so you can really make them evil looking.


----------



## hurricanegame

LOL good stuff man...I sometimes do the same as well...I remember last year I took pictures of the boxes ready to go at Walmart....it is the excitement factor of Halloween that motivates one to take pictures of boxes to show our town is getting ready for the best time of the season...



thehorrorfinatic said:


> I dropped into "Dollarama" and snapped these pictures with my phone. This is how my local "Dollarama" looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are two full aisles with boxes on top, but I didn't want to look stupid taking pictures of all the boxes LOL.


----------



## CobhamManor

At least it does say "Halloween" on them!


----------



## jamesravenwood

Ack! Perhaps next time we start a thread like this, we could keep a running list in the first post, of stores that have started getting items in - and update it. I love the idea behind this, but I dont have the time to go through 70 pages..oy. 
Its getting exciting though!! 

JR


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Velvet Vampire said:


> And seriously...anybody got a Horchow code? ;-)


If you register to receive Horchow e-mails, they'll send you a 20% off coupon toward your next purchase.


----------



## BlueFrog

Is there anyone here with access to a Ross willing to pick up a skull decantur and ship it to me? Pretty please?


----------



## Plague

Damn it. I've been going back and forth on the Pottery Barn tapestry and now i may just have to get it. VV's description makes it sound too good. Missed out on the Haunted House one they had and I've been regretting that ever since


----------



## toysaplenty

I see in the Dollarama photos, that there are boxes of severed fingers. Dollaramas are only in Canada. I am in Ohio, USA. Has anyone seen severed fingers at any of the Dollar stores in the US? I need like 50 severed fingers. I am sending them out with my Halloween invitations...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Serious overload...*

OF EXCITEMENT!! is it just me -- or does anyone else need a small supply of Valium to get through the growing excitement generated by this thread alone!! SHEESH!! I can't put enough gas in my car!! I am seriously heading to my nearest AAA and getting maps to all your area stores!! "Menards"? "Horchow"? "DollaRAMA"? You have rooms for my overnight stays don't you? And a place in your driveway for my U-Haul truck? Cause I feel I am gonna need it ~~~ for the load of decanters alone!!

AND YOU ARE KILLING ME WITH ALL THE WONDERFUL PICS!! ESPECIALLY THE EMPTY SHELVES WITH BOXES JUST WAITING TO BE OPENED!!!

I CAN'T STAAAND IT ANYMORE!! 

_MUST EMPTY BANK ACCOUNT!! MUST HAVE PROPS!! MUST EAT BRAINS!!!!!
_
THANKS FOR ALL THE HOT TIPS EVERYONE. 

(NOW - IF ONLY I CAN GET TO OUR STORES BEFORE BOZZ!!)

Somebody catch me... I'm gonna explode!!


----------



## Rikki

toysaplenty said:


> I see in the Dollarama photos, that there are boxes of severed fingers. Dollaramas are only in Canada. I am in Ohio, USA. Has anyone seen severed fingers at any of the Dollar stores in the US? I need like 50 severed fingers. I am sending them out with my Halloween invitations...


Dollar Tree has bags of severed fingers (they look like the ones Michael's had last year but are squishy plastic instead of hard plastic) this year.


----------



## CobhamManor

I agree with HallowSusieBoo... 

I'm excited to see who has out what this weekend!


----------



## Halloween Princess

BlueFrog said:


> Is there anyone here with access to a Ross willing to pick up a skull decantur and ship it to me? Pretty please?


I would. If you pay of course  I have not seen them in my Ross, but I haven't looked. If they have one I could pick it up.


----------



## doctoru2

Plague said:


> Hit two Michael's this morning and boy was I disappointed. As I feared, practically nothing. Foam arts and crafts for the kiddies', spookytown, two end caps of faux victorian style stuff and half a row of cutesy harvest stuff. Not a single scary type item in sight.
> It seems to me that they have pretty much given up on Halloween.
> Yeah, I'm grumpy about it.


Thanks to this site, I went to Michael's. From my experiences, usually stores don't have Halloween items up until a bit later as they are still focusing on all the "Back to School" items. It's nice to see Halloween a bit sooner.

I love the Spookytown stuff - although not too many items this year leapt out as a "must have". But it's fun to see. I did like the Grim's nursery (sorry, this might not be the exact name) as that was different (and talked and had music). They also had this creepy stand-alone juggling clown figure. Unfortunately, the store was out.  But that is the one figure that is a "must have" if you have a Halloween village, IMO.

A few other items were up, like pumpkins, tombstones, etc. I asked if they are getting animatronics, and they said they were! So do expect more from Michael's in the coming weeks.


----------



## halloween333

Heres a pic of michaels:


----------



## Growler

Went by Party City and they were just putting up their Halloween stuff and had rows of boxes waiting to be unpacked. SWEET!


----------



## battygirl

Bluefrog.....I will continue to look for another decanter I have 2 ROSS stores. I would be glad to pick one up if I find another one. I live in Louisiana so I'm not sure what shipping will cost to wherever you live? On the bright side it's still cheaper than $98.


----------



## CobhamManor

doctoru2, I really hope they bring more out! (Animatronics, of course!) 

So far, my Michael's still only has harvest, scarecrows, end caps of glitter stuff, and the one row of Lemax and tombstones, busts, etc. So they're getting there, I guess!


----------



## CobhamManor

My Party City keeps some costume accesories out all year in the back room! When they finally do get out the Halloween, they have A LOT of it!!


----------



## maximpakt

This looks pretty cool http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W428308380002P?mv=rr


----------



## CobhamManor

K-Mart has A LOT of stuff on their website that I'm really considering buying!!


----------



## toysaplenty

Thanks, Rikki. I will check Dollar Tree. As of a few days ago, our Dollar Tree still had not gotten much stuff in.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Horchow Coupon Code*

Bella, Thank you for the tip. I really appreciate it. 
I now have a code, but the beverage dispenser is gone! I called Customer Service, and he knew nothing about it, and couldn't find any info. (I wish I had written down the item number, or at least remembered exactly what they were calling it.) He said it might be back, and that they would be slowly adding more items. That part sounds about right because I was told by them a week or so ago that they didn't plan to have Halloween on sale until mid-September. 



Bella LaGhostly said:


> If you register to receive Horchow e-mails, they'll send you a 20% off coupon toward your next purchase.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

@BlueFrog, I checked the two ROSS by me but no luck, I have a few more I can check but it might not be until this weekend. I'll PM you if I get lucky.

@Velvet Vampire I might have kept a picture of it along with SKU info and will let you know. We're at dinner and it's on my computer at home. I do know that I saved the pic.


----------



## BlueFrog

Many thanks to everyone who offered to help. I have a couple of people on the case so hopefully they will turn up one for me. If not, I'll start knocking on additional in-boxes!


----------



## k k

creepingdth said:


> just wanted to give everyone a fore warning. i just got the walmart's bag of bones that was online for $11. what a rip off, i am taking them back. they're small and don't look anything like the picture and i thought i was going to get some hands and feet, i got one foot. i have a dollar tree skull next to the walmart set just to show how small they are.


i just saw that exact same bag of bones at Michael's for $9.99, and it's cheap lightweight styrofoam, i'd be hard pressed to pay $2 for them


----------



## creepingdth

these weren't styrofoam, they were some sort of hard plastic, what they were made out of was actually pretty good, i just wasn't expecting it to be so small and no hands and feet. the listing said hands and feet. and ya that's what i was thinking 2-3 bucks for it would of been ok.


----------



## k k

oh that's interesting, they are definitely made by the same company, hard plastic is at least slightly better, but still a rip


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @Velvet Vampire I might have kept a picture of it along with SKU info and will let you know. We're at dinner and it's on my computer at home. I do know that I saved the pic.



OK, if we are talking about the black beverage dispenser with silver skulls, here's the info I have on it:

Skull Halloween Beverage Server

Quench even the most devilish thirst at any Halloween gathering with beverages served from this beverage server detailed with skulls. Imported.
Crafted of dolomite and plastic.
10"Dia. x 20.25"T; holds 308 ounces.

Skull Halloween Beverage Server
Price:	$175.00
HCF11_H1NE3

Back Order

Expected to ship no later than:
08/30/2010


BTW I was able to still see an image of the web page (with the pic shown) by going back into my browser's history and finding the Skull Halloween Beverage Server page. However, when I tried copying the link and reloading it, the browser couldn't find it any longer otherwise I would have posted that too. You might want to look back in your browser history and see if you can view it from what your computer captured. Otherwise I'm sure the info above is what the Customer Service person needs. I did keep a JPG of the image btw.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in at two ROSS DRESS FOR LESS tonight and as someone else posted, they have moved the Halloween section to the front of the store as you walked in (but it's always a good idea to still check the other areas of the store for wayward Halloween items). Saw some new stuff from the last time I was in there and liked a couple of the pieces. Nothing really big yet.

I bought a rustic 3D wooden pumpkin with metal witch's hat that I liked. Has room to put lighting inside of it so it will glow like a carved pumpkin. I just like the face and the hat and thought it would look nice on a buffet table, think it was 20 some inches tall so not a bad size. They also had these kind of cool looking wooden displays I guess you would call it that ran on 2 AA batteries. They are flat basically and have a stand (like a picture frame). I could see where there was some sort of lighting that ran around to the face side of the thing; maybe fiber optic?. No batteries in it, so unfortunately couldn't tell what it looked like when lit. $12-15 I think depending on which one. Took pics and will post later. Check back to this post, I'll update here. They had some nice hanging skeletons (pirate, angel, bride, glitter skeleton), maybe 2 to 2-1/2 feet. Halloween kitchen towels and some baking stuff. Metal tea light haunted houses and such. I really hope they get some Gemmy stuff in like they did last year. I thought the Dept. 56 halloween stuff was nice too and hope some of that is still around (it's been discontinued).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Michaels*

If you guys have been eyeing something at MICHAELS, I just got my email that Sun. 8/15, 4-8pm will be their summer madness sale--25% off with your coupon for your entire purchase, including sale items. I got my coupons in my email from them BTW. I know some of you have already alerted us that they will soon start their halloween merchandise sales which precludes you from using a coupon on those items.

I wonder if they will have any animated stuff out by this Sunday. So far the only thing that I was still thinking of picking up was one or two of the changing picture frames and I will probably use my 40% off coupon on one of those unless it goes on sale.


----------



## Rikki

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW I was able to still see an image of the web page (with the pic shown) by going back into my browser's history and finding the Skull Halloween Beverage Server page. However, when I tried copying the link and reloading it, the browser couldn't find it any longer otherwise I would have posted that too. You might want to look back in your browser history and see if you can view it from what your computer captured. Otherwise I'm sure the info above is what the Customer Service person needs. I did keep a JPG of the image btw.


Go to this website http://www.archive.org/web/web.php and put the url in. They should be able to bring it up for you.


----------



## Rikki

Not an "in store" sighting but Lillian Vernon has their Halloween Hauntquarters up now. Not a whole lot of new stuff but they have discounted some of their old merchandise.
http://www.lillianvernon.com/catalo...CatId=1&catId=7&simParentCatId=7&linkref=shop


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, if we are talking about the black beverage dispenser with silver skulls, here's the info I have on it:
> 
> Skull Halloween Beverage Server
> 
> Quench even the most devilish thirst at any Halloween gathering with beverages served from this beverage server detailed with skulls. Imported.
> Crafted of dolomite and plastic.
> 10"Dia. x 20.25"T; holds 308 ounces.
> 
> Skull Halloween Beverage Server
> Price:	$175.00
> HCF11_H1NE3
> 
> Back Order
> 
> Expected to ship no later than:
> 08/30/2010
> 
> 
> BTW I was able to still see an image of the web page (with the pic shown) by going back into my browser's history and finding the Skull Halloween Beverage Server page. However, when I tried copying the link and reloading it, the browser couldn't find it any longer otherwise I would have posted that too. You might want to look back in your browser history and see if you can view it from what your computer captured. Otherwise I'm sure the info above is what the Customer Service person needs. I did keep a JPG of the image btw.


Spookie, as always, thanks for your diligence - I'd saved the image of the server but not the rest of the ordering info. You're like wikipedia (witchipedia?) when it comes to Halloween merchandise. 

Velvet, you're quite welcome for the coupon code. And I wouldn't worry too much about the vanishing act. My mother and I both used to work at the Neiman Marcus/Horchow catalog division, and this sort of thing wasn't uncommon. Like the customer service rep mentioned, they are likely still adding items and the beverage server will probably be back up on the site very soon. 

On a side note, I have the matching punch bowl and used it for my daughter's school Halloween party - her teacher LOVED it and so did her classmates. So, I think you'll be pleased with the server when you do get it home.


----------



## CobhamManor

My local Michael's is also having the Sunday night madness sale - entire purchase including sale items are 25% off!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Im not sure if it was this thread because I cant find the post I saw this...but someone on here posted a skelley gnome, a great garden gnome which was in skeleton form with ghome hat and all. Well I just wanted to say THANK YOU for posting I just ordered mine and I cant wait to for him to arrive. He will look perfect right next to my skelley flamingo's*


----------



## Paul Melniczek

I was in at Sam's Club and they had the traditional Utz container of Halloween pretzels -- half shaped like pumpkins, the other half like bats. They'll probably get more stuff in by next week. Typically they have some pretty cool items. Not a lot, but interesting. Also the local nursery/gift shop had a lot of fall merchandise out. Most of it changes every year. Grassland Roads, some folk art type of stuff. And they have all the Halloween candles in their Yankee Candle section. Nothing out at the local Wal-mart yet, and haven't been in K-mart either.

Paul.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Spookie, as always, thanks for your diligence - I'd saved the image of the server but not the rest of the ordering info. You're like wikipedia (witchipedia?) when it comes to Halloween merchandise.


LOL. I can't tell you how many hours I've lost looking for something I saw online and had trouble finding again. I'm sure everyone has experienced this. 

Here's what I do to keep track of things I've seen and it might work for some you if you don't have a system already. When I see something that I like I save a pic of it in my iPhoto area and caption it with the product name and Source. Sometimes I'll add the SKU or item number and price if I think it's something I might want to buy at a later date. This system has saved me so much wasted time searching for things again. I've also taken to saving the web page image as a PDF file so that the text and picture are maintained together. I use to print out everything I liked or wanted to have for inspiration but that became so overwhelming the digital format seemed the route to go and works pretty well for me.

As it turns out I happened to have thought the server was really cool and had taken the time to save a pic of it and remembered about checking my browser's history. Otherwise I doubt I would have been able to find the info. My DH is pretty good at knowing the tricks of searching for stuff and I know he could teach me a few tricks. I wasn't aware of the URL tip site that someone posted where things were archived.






Bella LaGhostly said:


> ....On a side note, I have the matching punch bowl and used it for my daughter's school Halloween party - her teacher LOVED it and so did her classmates. So, I think you'll be pleased with the server when you do get it home.


Didn't even know that there was a matching punchbowl. Must have sold out before I went to the site.


----------



## 4mygirls

So, I haven't read AAAALLLLLL of the posts but I just wanted to say, if there are boxes of Halloween stuff out then they are fair game. Just take out your nice sharp keys and open the boxes. I do it all the time LOL What can they do, really? They want to sell it right?


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Didn't even know that there was a matching punchbowl. Must have sold out before I went to the site.


Unforunately the punch bowl isn't from the current line - but you can see it on the webcache here:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...halloween+punch+bowl&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Wish they'd bring it back for 2010!


----------



## october31

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Im not sure if it was this thread because I cant find the post I saw this...but someone on here posted a skelley gnome, a great garden gnome which was in skeleton form with ghome hat and all. Well I just wanted to say THANK YOU for posting I just ordered mine and I cant wait to for him to arrive. He will look perfect right next to my skelley flamingo's*


http://www.ravensbarrow.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/skelegnome.jpg him?


----------



## whichypoo

Okay was at walgreens today and they are starting to put stuff out.. didn't have a camera on me sorry !! .. but there was plastic fencing with skulls. Pumpkin blowmolds. Skulls ,,, and lighted spiders up on the shelfs.


----------



## battygirl

Hey just got back from TJ Maxx and they have a small end cap of Halloween goodies. They had a lot of vintage remake looking decor. Hope this helps!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

october31 said:


> http://www.ravensbarrow.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/skelegnome.jpg him?



Where is this skeleton gnome for sale ???


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Horchow*

Spookie, Thank you so much for looking up the Horchow Beverage Dispenser for me. I saved the picture, but had renamed it, and didn't have any of the other details. I called them again and gave them the info you provided. 

The CS rep wasn't able to find anything online, even using the item number. BUT she did find it in their upcoming catalog. The catalog mails out August 16. And she says we won't be able to order it before the catalog comes out, unless they put it back on the site before then.

She emailed me a huge (5MB) crisp photo of the the catalog page. It's got the dispenser, cloche, candleholders, cake plate, etc. Anyone who'd like a copy of the photo, please PM your email address to me, and I will send it to you. 

Thanks again, Spookie.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, if we are talking about the black beverage dispenser with silver skulls, here's the info I have on it:
> 
> Skull Halloween Beverage Server
> 
> Quench even the most devilish thirst at any Halloween gathering with beverages served from this beverage server detailed with skulls. Imported.
> Crafted of dolomite and plastic.
> 10"Dia. x 20.25"T; holds 308 ounces.
> 
> Skull Halloween Beverage Server
> Price:	$175.00
> HCF11_H1NE3
> 
> Back Order
> 
> Expected to ship no later than:
> 08/30/2010
> 
> 
> BTW I was able to still see an image of the web page (with the pic shown) by going back into my browser's history and finding the Skull Halloween Beverage Server page. However, when I tried copying the link and reloading it, the browser couldn't find it any longer otherwise I would have posted that too. You might want to look back in your browser history and see if you can view it from what your computer captured. Otherwise I'm sure the info above is what the Customer Service person needs. I did keep a JPG of the image btw.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Oooh, Bella, thank you for that little trip back in time. I didn't start ordering from the Horchow site until last year, so I missed some of those items. Those were some rock bottom clearance prices, weren't they?

I have/had the punch bowl. Unfortunately, it got badly broken. All that's left is the ladle. :-(

Thanks again for the code, and the insider info. 



Bella LaGhostly said:


> Unforunately the punch bowl isn't from the current line - but you can see it on the webcache here:
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...halloween+punch+bowl&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> Wish they'd bring it back for 2010!


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Thanks for the pictures !!! 

That is soooooooooooooo cool !!!


----------



## rockplayson

went to Ross and they have some halloween stuff. It's all the cutest/gliterly stuff. They have some candle holders that are cool only thing is they are the glitter ones. Coulden't take pics because it's right by the front door as you walk in.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

prestonjjrtr said:


> Where is this skeleton gnome for sale ???


*The Skelly gnome is sold at whatonearthcatalog.com It is super cute*


----------



## hallorenescene

*halloween sightings*



Spookilicious mama said:


> *Im not sure if it was this thread because I cant find the post I saw this...but someone on here posted a skelley gnome, a great garden gnome which was in skeleton form with ghome hat and all. Well I just wanted to say THANK YOU for posting I just ordered mine and I cant wait to for him to arrive. He will look perfect right next to my skelley flamingo's*


spooky mama, that will be fun to have in your yard


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Spookilicious mama said:


> *The Skelly gnome is sold at whatonearthcatalog.com It is super cute*


Thank you thank you !!!! That is soooooooooooooo awesome !!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General will have out their Halloween items in about a week!! I can't wait. My sister said her store just got 90 peices/boxes of Halloween items.


----------



## bellelostdrake

*Scaretaker*

I've been avoiding looking at Grandin Road because I know I'll want everything, but tonight I caved and decided to have a look. I found our Scaretaker from last year, and guess how much he's going for on Grandin Road this season? $799! Many of the lovelies on here kept me motivated to track down my Scaretaker last year at HomeGoods, and I can't remember, but I think he was around $120 or so. All of us sharing with each other really helps get amazing deals. Here's the link if you want to see for yourself, or you missed out on our Scaretaker hunt last year:

http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp...DUCT&path=1,2,2759,2761,2769&iProductID=21583

I wonder what the big item will be at HomeGoods this year. I've been obsessively checking the two in my area, but no big ticket items yet. Anyway, this is my drawn out way of saying thank you to everyone posting pictures and sharing good deals.


----------



## 4mygirls

Grandin Road has awesome stuff but who can afford it? ouch. I found a very similar Standing Grim Reaper for $20 at Lakeside.com. He's not quite as good as the Grandin Road one but with a little tweaking or monster mud he'll be cool.Somewhere on the forum I noticed a link for it as well. I also got the animated guy in the body bag for $20. The exact same one is all over the internet for $50- $80. He's not that realistic but not bad. I wouldn't pay $80 for him but $20 was good. I think shipping was about $11 so cheaper than gas for me to drive an hour. Keep up all the leads everyone this thread is fun.


----------



## sarahtigr

My Big Lots finally has their stuff all out. And Michaels was putting out some really great stuff too. Their prices are kind of crazy though. I'll wait until mid-September when everything goes on sale!


----------



## Red

I just got back from Dollarama, I had to pretend I was looking for service, taking pictures. I think the guy realized I was taking pictures, and said "You know, the best place for service, is just outside the door", and he followed me out LOL. Anyway, here are the pictures. Quarter of the aisle has treat bags and candy, and the rest is just piled high with boxes. I tried to open one, but I couldn't get off the tape.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

TheHorrorfinatic, OMG you got booted from the store?! I can see where sometimes they think that maybe you are from some other store checking prices or something like that. But honestly for $1 items I don't get it. Not like some other store can out price them or even at this late date go order what they have and stock their shelves with it. Obviously the pics here on the forum are what bring people into their store for a particular item they saw. Like I said don't get it. Maybe the guy was just annoyed with you and/or having a bad day or thought you were casing the joint or taking pics of the people there for shady purposes (I've seen reports in our newspaper of guys taking pics of women's body parts in some of the stores in our area). Guess you just don't know these days. Sorry you got the boot. I don't have a Dollarama in my area, but I do like what I think are their giant candy sacks (spider & webs, pumpkin and skull).


I was in a small TJMAXX this morning and _in the very back of the store on an end cap_ they had started their Halloween merchandise. Mostly decor items, some halloween lamp-type decor, party napkins. Saw one halloween witch doll, candles.










Also stopped in WALGREENS and they had some of their halloween candy _on the very top shelf_ above school stuff which was currently filling the two center rows. Also way on the top was a small amount of halloween props and decor items. Lit skulls (maybe 8-10 inches), tombstones (guessing 2 ft medium size), string lighting, some large plasticized carved pumpkins with lighting (maybe 15-20 inches?), a dancing skelly (maybe 12 inches tall). They had an animated reaper candy dish too as I recall. The sales clerk said they had boxes in the back and would be putting stuff out in the next weeks.

_What I liked best so far at WALGREENS was their animated creatures_. They had 3 versions of an animated black creature (bat, cat and ?) with lights. I took pics so will post later. The bat which was maybe 40 some inches wide had wings that would flap (sure the motion is slow) and I thought make a nice addition hanging from a tree or porch; the cat's head and tail moved sideways; and I have a mental block on the 3rd item, sorry. $20 each. _The items are mostly the animal shape, not realistic looking, but I bet you could use the wire frames and add your own spookier outer skin to it as long as you didn't add so much weight as to overpower the motor. _ I'd save the purple lights for something else too.


It was a Spider! and his legs move also. BTW that cat looks like he hasn't eaten in weeks!




















BTW I also posted the pics from an earlier stop this past week to ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS. Here's the link to make it easier to find if you are interested.


----------



## Red

There are so many boxes there Spookie! I tried getting one open with a BBQ scraper, but I was being watched by one of the employees, and I really couldn't get the tape off, and then saw a sign that said "Please Do Not Open Packaging" so I took my pictures before I got escourted out of the store. But, I really didn't see anything wrong with what I did. I never even moved from the Halloween aisle to be honest. I just stuck around there, poking around the boxes, which may of annoyed them. I do believe they put out their stuff today, and wanted to finish it, and I was holding them up or something. But hey, what are you going to do.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I think the stores don't like the boxes open because sometimes they have to add pricing tags to the merchandise. I know TJMaxx does this. Having stuff floating around untagged would only cause problems for them later in the store. Guess this isn't really a problem for The Dollar Store or Dollarama ($2 items) however. They probably also check the count of items that was shipped to them too.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Horrorfanatic, on behalf of everyone, thank you for taking one for the team!


----------



## CobhamManor

I visited all the stores today! Same about Walgreens - only a few boxes of lit spiders, skulls, and stuff on the top shelf above the school supplies - and candy at the end of the row as well. Big Lots has the same two rows - lit props and fall scarecrows/friendly decor. Michael's still doesn't have out the animatronics/lit props, but possibly this week (Monday) they will!
I picked up a changing portrait at Michael's with a coupon, and got lots of stuff at Dollar Tree!
I'm very lucky that I have $50 gift cards at both Big Lots and Michaels!! Hurray!


----------



## creepingdth

oh i love that cat from walgreens, i have two of the spiders. also love the witch doll. i want one. i got a few of the organs wrapped as meat from the dollar tree today, some eyeballs i was looking for from michaels, and a bunch of little potion bottles from a garage sale. awesome day today.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Sam's Club in Las Vegas had 3 animatronics, 1) Tall skull faced grim reaper, 2) & 3) male and female talking busts, some candy and one other fallish thing....Sorry no prices or pics as I was rushing to get home with groceries. I'll try again later in the week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*BIG LOTS Halloween*

OK, was rushed and didn't have much time to go through one of the Big Lots locations today, so decided to quickly grab some photos so at least I knew what I was breezing past and might go back for. No real closeups but I think you will get a good feel for what has been put out. Since there was still summer mdse in the same area, I don't think they have finished putting out all that they will for the holiday. I hope that Xmas won't replace the summer mdse., and instead we will see some larger halloween props this year. I personally would love that. Anyway 14 pics in my album for you as a result of my quick run through. BTW if you are new to HF, you can click on an individual photo to enlarge it.


----------



## hallorenescene

horror, you got booted? ouch. at target in my area, they don't care if you take pictures as long as you tell them first. but not all stores are like that. like ghost said though, it's not like anyone is going to steal their price. maybe go back and tell them what your doing, you can only get asked not to.
ghost of spookie, i hope our wal greens gets that light up bat. i want it!!! i have the cat, the spider, a tree, a witch [which is broken], a raven, an arch, a willow tree, some garden path shrubs, and a gate and fence, . i love this stuff. there is an owl out too that i have never been able to get.

wow! looks like it's going to be my year. i just saw some more of the wire light up stuff in your more recent photos. i want the witch and the trig trees as well. and maybe the boo sign.


----------



## Effie

*Walgreens is getting ready here!*

OMG OMG OMG!! I just stopped in my local Walgreens not expecting to see any Halloween preparations, but they already cleared out ALL of the back to school stuff, and both sides of ONE WHOLE AISLE were totally cleared out to make way for the Halloween stuff! They had a small selection of Halloween candy at one end! I walked out of there with chills all over . . . they may have some or all of their Halloween stuff out by NEXT WEEKEND!!!!! It seems at least a couple of weeks earlier than last year!!!


----------



## Black Friday

my friend who works at michael's texted me today and said they will be getting their animatronics this week!! I can't wait!


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK, was rushed and didn't have much time to go through one of the Big Lots locations today, so decided to quickly grab some photos so at least I knew what I was breezing past and might go back for. No real closeups but I think you will get a good feel for what has been put out. Since there was still summer mdse in the same area, I don't think they have finished putting out all that they will for the holiday. I hope that Xmas won't replace the summer mdse., and instead we will see some larger halloween props this year. I personally would love that. Anyway 14 pics in my album for you as a result of my quick run through. BTW if you are new to HF, you can click on an individual photo to enlarge it.


I saw playdoh 80 for 9.99 that is a great deal even for the small cans.
I love sending stuff like that home with kids-brings back my childhood memories of my blue playdoh french fries.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> TheHorrorfinatic, OMG you got booted from the store?! I can see where sometimes they think that maybe you are from some other store checking prices or something like that. But honestly for $1 items I don't get it. Not like some other store can out price them or even at this late date go order what they have and stock their shelves with it. Obviously the pics here on the forum are what bring people into their store for a particular item they saw. Like I said don't get it. Maybe the guy was just annoyed with you and/or having a bad day or thought you were casing the joint or taking pics of the people there for shady purposes (I've seen reports in our newspaper of guys taking pics of women's body parts in some of the stores in our area). Guess you just don't know these days. Sorry you got the boot. I don't have a Dollarama in my area, but I do like what I think are their giant candy sacks (spider & webs, pumpkin and skull).
> 
> 
> I was in a small TJMAXX this morning and _in the very back of the store on an end cap_ they had started their Halloween merchandise. Mostly decor items, some halloween lamp-type decor, party napkins. Saw one halloween witch doll, candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also stopped in WALGREENS and they had some of their halloween candy _on the very top shelf_ above school stuff which was currently filling the two center rows. Also way on the top was a small amount of halloween props and decor items. Lit skulls (maybe 8-10 inches), tombstones (guessing 2 ft medium size), string lighting, some large plasticized carved pumpkins with lighting (maybe 15-20 inches?), a dancing skelly (maybe 12 inches tall). They had an animated reaper candy dish too as I recall. The sales clerk said they had boxes in the back and would be putting stuff out in the next weeks.
> 
> _What I liked best so far at WALGREENS was their animated creatures_. They had 3 versions of an animated black creature (bat, cat and ?) with lights. I took pics so will post later. The bat which was maybe 40 some inches wide had wings that would flap (sure the motion is slow) and I thought make a nice addition hanging from a tree or porch; the cat's head and tail moved sideways; and I have a mental block on the 3rd item, sorry. $20 each. _The items are mostly the animal shape, not realistic looking, but I bet you could use the wire frames and add your own spookier outer skin to it as long as you didn't add so much weight as to overpower the motor. _ I'd save the purple lights for something else too.
> 
> 
> It was a Spider! and his legs move also. BTW that cat looks like he hasn't eaten in weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I also posted the pics from an earlier stop this past week to ROSS DRESS FOR SUCCESS. Here's the link to make it easier to find if you are interested.


I have the spider got him last yr at walgreens.He moves great.I may have to get the other two.


----------



## CobhamManor

AAHH! Thanks Black Friday!! Can't wait to see what Michael's has to offer when they get their animatronics out!!


----------



## CobhamManor

Went in Party City today, and HALF of their stuff is ALMOST out! Only one row so far, and there are only a few random things that they put out. They typically have two double-sided rows, so they'll definitely get more later!


----------



## Black Friday

TrailofTerror said:


> AAHH! Thanks Black Friday!! Can't wait to see what Michael's has to offer when they get their animatronics out!!


Your welcome TrailofTerror! I was excited as you were when my friend told me this morning! He's going to let me know what day they get them so I will post it asap  I went to my iParty today and they have their costumes all set up and now are working on the decorations


----------



## Crazytrain83

Stopped into Menards (Midwest Home Improvement Store) for non-Halloween items, and lookie what I found....


















































With more empty shelves to fill!


----------



## rockplayson

Went in to Biglots and they have two full walls! One is of just lighting stuff and the other is the smaller stuff. I did see some of those metal wall signs but Halloween themed. They are pretty cool for only $7.00 and they can be left up year round if your a horror collector.

Asked the store manager if they were getting more he said they were. I then asked him about the life size props but he's not sure about that.


----------



## rockplayson

Did you catch the price of these guys by any chance? For being a cutesy type thing I really like them. I can see there are prices on the bottom but I can't read what they say.


----------



## Deadna

rockplayson said:


> Did you catch the price of these guys by any chance? For being a cutesy type thing I really like them. I can see there are prices on the bottom but I can't read what they say.


YIKES...the price looks to me to read $39.95!!!!!!! Are these lighted blowmolds?


----------



## Rikki

I posted a few days ago that Lillian Vernon has their Halloween stuff up online. Today I got an email saying that orders placed between 10am and 4pm (EST), $50 and over are eligible for 25% off. The coupon code is 270850900. Unfortunately I don't get to take advantage of it. Why couldn't they have waited until I've been paid?! 

Oh, and they have free shipping o orders of $45 or more (automatically applied) but it's not combinable with the coupon code.


----------



## mysterymaiden

Saw some stuff in Zehrs this weekend! Not fantastic, but it's a start, and the prices were still pretty good!


----------



## Plague

I walked into Michael's yesterday with a 25% off coupon and walked out with only one item. Something is just wrong about that. This the only time of the year where I complain about not spending any money...


----------



## trickortreat

bellelostdrake said:


> I've been avoiding looking at Grandin Road because I know I'll want everything, but tonight I caved and decided to have a look. I found our Scaretaker from last year, and guess how much he's going for on Grandin Road this season? $799! Many of the lovelies on here kept me motivated to track down my Scaretaker last year at HomeGoods, and I can't remember, but I think he was around $120 or so. All of us sharing with each other really helps get amazing deals. Here's the link if you want to see for yourself, or you missed out on our Scaretaker hunt last year:
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/jump.jsp...DUCT&path=1,2,2759,2761,2769&iProductID=21583
> 
> I wonder what the big item will be at HomeGoods this year. I've been obsessively checking the two in my area, but no big ticket items yet. Anyway, this is my drawn out way of saying thank you to everyone posting pictures and sharing good deals.


I'm right with ya, bellalostdrake. Last year's Scretaker hunt has me constantly checking HomeGoods too. The last one I visited, I kept waiting and waiting, bideing my time in aisles I could care less about-I was just SO SURE they'd be bringing some really great full-sized prop out from the back. Two hours later, they kicked me put 'cuz the store was closing. But I never give up hope!


----------



## Crazytrain83

Deadna said:


> YIKES...the price looks to me to read $39.95!!!!!!! Are these lighted blowmolds?


Good Eyes.

I thought they were blow molds at first, too. They're actually more like statues. They seem to be made out of some rubber/plastic mix. They are really heavy.

I like them... not forty bucks like, though.


----------



## sambone

*Michaels*

I hate to break some bad news, but I was in Michaels today around metro detroit and they had their animated display out...dont get your hopes up it was very dissappointing, someone said here the same old, same old and they were right.
The 5 ft witch with treat bag is back from last year
There is a 3ft gemmy ghost that plays thriller (cutesy)
The lifesize animated skeleton that is on the gemmy site is there, dressed for like a masquerade party. It is priced a 149.99, I thought it would be 99.99.
Dont know if it is even worth $75 with the 50% off coupon

The display plans were also laying on the shelving, and there was nothing in the pictures that stood out either... A lady asked if she could help me and I said "is this all you are getting?" and she said "yes, not alot is it?"


----------



## toysaplenty

I was on www.improvementscatalog.com, and they had this colored light mist maker, in a weird bowl. Now the mist makers are all over the place, I am not interested in that, but I have never seen a bowl like this. It is only pictured in the photo, but not for sale anywhere. Has anyone ever seen a bowl like this with the holes around it that you can put test tubes in?? I sent an email to customer service but got zero response. The bowl photo is attached.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

toysaplenty said:


> I was on www.improvementscatalog.com, and they had this colored light mist maker, in a weird bowl. Now the mist makers are all over the place, I am not interested in that, but I have never seen a bowl like this. It is only pictured in the photo, but not for sale anywhere. Has anyone ever seen a bowl like this with the holes around it that you can put test tubes in?? I sent an email to customer service but got zero response. The bowl photo is attached.


I love the shallow bowl that would hold the test tubes. I wish they would sell it, since I would buy it too. I hope you can find out about it.


----------



## hallorenescene

toys, that is an awesome bowl. that would be so cool in a lab setting, or an adams style haunt. what does something like that cost?


----------



## toysaplenty

I have no idea what the bowl costs, I cannot find the bowl anywhere. It is pictured in an ad for a mist maker on improvementscatalog.com, but the bowl is only a display, and is not part of the mist maker they are selling. I saw bowls on Ebay that could possibly be used, but they are not the same bowl. The ones on Ebay are Anchor Hocking Old Colony Lace Edge bowls and are from the 1930's or 1940's. Seems to be a lot of them on Ebay, but I don't know if their holes are wide enough to hold test tubes. I was hoping if someone saw the picture I posted, that maybe someone has seen a similar style bowl somewhere...Thanks.


----------



## bozz

I Stop by Halloween express yesterday and the manager let me in for a sneak preview as she remember me from years pass. Lots of new cool stuff. She was cool and gave me a nice tour. Saw a fog spitting pumpkin head crawling prop that I like a lot much like the zombie one from spirit of which they had too. Also got a look at the new rocking chair Grandpa with in his long johns and cowboy boots. Seems they are going to carry the full line of Morbid industry props.Oh she put a few things in the back for me and gave me a discount and also said I could come back before they open on the August 23 and I would not have to pay taxes. Not bad........nice to get the V.I.P. treatment........we have such reputation....ha...ha.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

bozz said:


> I Stop by Halloween express yesterday and the manager let me in for a sneak preview as she remember me from years pass. Lots of new cool stuff. She was cool and gave me a nice tour. Saw a fog spitting pumpkin head crawling prop that I like a lot much like the zombie one from spirit of which they had too. Also got a look at the new rocking chair Grandpa with in his long johns and cowboy boots. Seems they are going to carry the full line of Morbid industry props.Oh she put a few things in the back for me and gave me a discount and also said I could come back before they open on the August 23 and I would not have to pay taxes. Not bad........nice to get the V.I.P. treatment........we have such reputation....ha...ha.


*Caaaalling Aaaaaall Ohio Haunters! Bozz is on the loose! I repeat...BOZZ is on the loose!! Beware his frightful trail of terror! Consider him propped and dangerous!!  
Thanks for the heads up to Halloween Express Bozz. BOO! 

*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

prestonjjrtr said:


> I love the shallow bowl that would hold the test tubes. I wish they would sell it, since I would buy it too. I hope you can find out about it.





hallorenescene said:


> toys, that is an awesome bowl. that would be so cool in a lab setting, or an adams style haunt. what does something like that cost?





toysaplenty said:


> I have no idea what the bowl costs, I cannot find the bowl anywhere. It is pictured in an ad for a mist maker on improvementscatalog.com, but the bowl is only a display, and is not part of the mist maker they are selling. I saw bowls on Ebay that could possibly be used, but they are not the same bowl. The ones on Ebay are Anchor Hocking Old Colony Lace Edge bowls and are from the 1930's or 1940's. Seems to be a lot of them on Ebay, but I don't know if their holes are wide enough to hold test tubes. I was hoping if someone saw the picture I posted, that maybe someone has seen a similar style bowl somewhere...Thanks.


I think it is a plastic serving bowl - something you might be able to find. It just perfect to have openings in the edge that hold test tubes! Very cool - especially with the color changing light mister! Luv it!


----------



## Growler

It makes me think it might not be used for test tubes but, for party shots. Looks like something they would use at parties for people to come by and do booze shots while having a good time. I can't see a purpose where test tubes would be put in that kind of arrangement.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

http://www.centurynovelty.com/detail_268_146-1190.html

Check out this site for these skelly flatware and other party supplies. VERY AFFORDABLE!
Cute pirate chests would make nice party invites too!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

http://www.kardwell.com/bar2.htm

Jello "injectors" and test tube shots... something for the Laboooratory?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

http://www.tooters.com/Bat-shaped-test-tube-shot-rack-p/4330.htm

OMG - I have opened the virtual Pandora's Box of test tube servers and lab party supplies... 
sheesh! Put this bat holder on one of the neon glow trays. Add your own bowl with a mister and voila!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul

I was walking through the mall yesterday and saw that Yankee Candle had all their Halloween items out. I'm not one to buy the cutsy Halloween stuff, but I got excited as it was the first place that I have seen in my area with Halloween signs and merchandise out.


----------



## Rikki

Went in Lowe's today and they'd started putting out Halloween stuff! They obviously weren't finished but it's a start.


----------



## Red

Rikki, How much was Rhoda the Broom Witch? The box looks quite small for her!


----------



## bozz

*Christmas Tree shops........woohoo*

I stop by the Christmas Tree shop today. I really dig that place.......lots of cool stuff. I pick up a huge 10' tall Halloween sail banner that should advertise us well from a distance and also in the pics below I got 2 fake butler hands and forearms with the black jacket sleeve for $ 3.99 each........great price and very real detail as seen below. CTS has such cool stuff you can't find just anywhere.


----------



## Rikki

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Rikki, How much was Rhoda the Broom Witch? The box looks quite small for her!


She was either $148 or $128 but I'm pretty sure it was $148. The box was kind of small. I'm hoping they'll actually have one on display so I can see if she's worth that price.


Oh, and the large cardboard box to the left in the first picture said something about glitter tombstones on it.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

bozz said:


> I stop by the Christmas Tree shop today. I really dig that place.......lots of cool stuff. I pick up a huge 10' tall Halloween sail banner that should advertise us well from a distance and also in the pics below I got 2 fake butler hands and forearms with the black jacket sleeve for $ 3.99 each........great price and very real detail as seen below. CTS has such cool stuff you can't find just anywhere.


I went to the Christmas Tree Shoppe today as well and was gonna post about it. I also got some of the arms. They have some frankenstein looking arms and some green witch arms with long purple fingernails. They had a lot of cool stuff i haven't seen other places. If you have one in your area, i'd check it out.


----------



## bozz

AmFatallyYours said:


> I went to the Christmas Tree Shoppe today as well and was gonna post about it. I also got some of the arms. They have some frankenstein looking arms and some green witch arms with long purple fingernails. They had a lot of cool stuff i haven't seen other places. If you have one in your area, i'd check it out.


Originally Posted by bozz 
I stop by the Christmas Tree shop today. I really dig that place.......lots of cool stuff. I pick up a huge 10' tall Halloween sail banner that should advertise us well from a distance and also in the pics below I got 2 fake butler hands and forearms with the black jacket sleeve for $ 3.99 each........great price and very real detail as seen below. CTS has such cool stuff you can't find just anywhere.
****Yeah that store is really special......I didn't see the Franky arms.......I've gotten many things there before all season long.Most all there stuff is made by Nantucket........good stuff and not found anywhere else..........great prices as well.........they will be getting more in still. I forgot to get that one sign they had........" trick or Treat " or smell my feet ".........ha....ha.........too cute !


----------



## TheGreatJok3r

Well this is my first post on halloweenforum.com so I appologize if I'm not up to date with things. Not sure if anyone has Gabriel Brothers in your areas but they have a pretty nice section of outdoor decorations and some cool looking signs. I've bought my mom small decorations for around the house from Hallmark and Yankee Candle which also has a nice setup already in stores. She doesn't like to decorate for halloween until the end of September but with me buying her things here and there she feels obligated to put it up around the house. Unfortunately I'm leaving for college and won't feel the "homely" Halloween/fall decorations around the house this year. Can't wait til more Halloween specials are on tv.


----------



## 4mygirls

Welcome to the forum, you're doing great, jump in anywhere, we are all pretty friendly here, put your 2 cents in any time.


----------



## sweet&sinister

TheGreatJok3r said:


> Well this is my first post on halloweenforum.com so I appologize if I'm not up to date with things. Not sure if anyone has Gabriel Brothers in your areas but they have a pretty nice section of outdoor decorations and some cool looking signs. I've bought my mom small decorations for around the house from Hallmark and Yankee Candle which also has a nice setup already in stores. She doesn't like to decorate for halloween until the end of September but with me buying her things here and there she feels obligated to put it up around the house. Unfortunately I'm leaving for college and won't feel the "homely" Halloween/fall decorations around the house this year. Can't wait til more Halloween specials are on tv.


Thanks, I need to get to Gabes. I got some cool stuff there last year.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I always look forward to the yearly Halloween TV specials, too. I'll watch ANY of them.


----------



## Black Friday

went to iParty yesterday and got a few pics:



















































one thing I don't like about iParty is that some of their stuff is SO expensive


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

bozz said:


> Originally Posted by bozz
> I stop by the Christmas Tree shop today. I really dig that place.......lots of cool stuff. I pick up a huge 10' tall Halloween sail banner that should advertise us well from a distance and also in the pics below I got 2 fake butler hands and forearms with the black jacket sleeve for $ 3.99 each........great price and very real detail as seen below. CTS has such cool stuff you can't find just anywhere.
> ****Yeah that store is really special......I didn't see the Franky arms.......I've gotten many things there before all season long.Most all there stuff is made by Nantucket........good stuff and not found anywhere else..........great prices as well.........they will be getting more in still. I forgot to get that one sign they had........" trick or Treat " or smell my feet ".........ha....ha.........too cute !



I just found out we're getting our first Dallas-area Christmas Tree Shop - should open in the next month! Can't wait to check it out for Halloween goodies, so thanks for the tip. 

Also, if anyone is interested in the items on the Horchow website, they're offering 30% off today only, PLUS, free shipping! Use coupon codes AUGUSTHC 
and AUGUSTFS, enter both codes at checkout.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Horchow Sale*

Thanks, Bella. I knew about the 30% off code, but not the free shipping. I just picked up the two Halloween pictures for $35. 



Bella LaGhostly said:


> I just found out we're getting our first Dallas-area Christmas Tree Shop - should open in the next month! Can't wait to check it out for Halloween goodies, so thanks for the tip.
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested in the items on the Horchow website, they're offering 30% off today only, PLUS, free shipping! Use coupon codes AUGUSTHC
> and AUGUSTFS, enter both codes at checkout.


----------



## bozz

*Franky hand pics from CTS*



Bella LaGhostly said:


> I just found out we're getting our first Dallas-area Christmas Tree Shop - should open in the next month! Can't wait to check it out for Halloween goodies, so thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> Cool !!!!...........>>>>Ok I couldn't resist so i decided to go back to CTS and get the green hands........musta of missed them yesterday.........also got another verticle banner........the banners look to be much taller in the store than advertised........the 10' is more like 12' and the 6' is more like 8'. I'm gonna put these hands and my kicking legs on my riding lawnmower as I ride around. For only $ 3.99 these rubber hands are hard to beat.See pics below.....>>>


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

bozz said:


> Cool !!!!...........>>>>Ok I couldn't resist so i decided to go back to CTS and get the green hands........musta of missed them yesterday.........also got another verticle banner........the banners look to be much taller in the store than advertised........the 10' is more like 12' and the 6' is more like 8'. I'm gonna put these hands and my kicking legs on my riding lawnmower as I ride around. See pics below.....>>>


*Whatever anyone does -- DO NOT GO IN THERE!! That shack is set to "ATTACK" mode!  I'm juzz sayin. . .

*


----------



## bozz

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Whatever anyone does -- DO NOT GO IN THERE!! That shack is set to "ATTACK" mode!  I'm juzz sayin. . .
> 
> *


LOL...........got your PM......sounds good for future plans.........and more shack surprises for you this year............because Rich don't scare so easy..........lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow black friday, i love the stuff you just posted. that head would be perfect for many themes and scenes. thanks. bozz, if you threw susie into that shack, i wish i could be there. susie would be a riot to party with. but would the shack ever be the same. lol.


----------



## Black Friday

hallorenescene said:


> wow black friday, i love the stuff you just posted. that head would be perfect for many themes and scenes. thanks. bozz, if you threw susie into that shack, i wish i could be there. susie would be a riot to party with. but would the shack ever be the same. lol.


your welcome hallorenescene! Next time I go I'll try to get some more pics because that had more than just the stuff posted


----------



## Shebear1

Hey, Bella, where in Dallas is the Christmas Tree Shop going in?


----------



## Shadowbat

Stopped in Big Lots today after work and they were finished putting their stuff out. Nothing new that hasnt been reported already or that they havent had from the past couple years. Lots of harvest/fall as well as Halloween. Nice stuff and affordable to.


----------



## bozz

hallorenescene said:


> thanks. bozz, if you threw susie into that shack, i wish i could be there. susie would be a riot to party with. but would the shack ever be the same. lol.


 Oh her and hubby are a blast to party with.......they are a riot together....we never laughed so hard..I mean a very funny comedy team and very nice guest
as well as they throw one mean all out party loaded with goodies and decor. They are off the chart as host with a very nicely decked out place in Oct. Oh Susie is a big screamer on the scare trail.........you can probaly hear her for miles..........lol. They are really a wonderful couple and some of the nicest people you'll ever meet.


----------



## toysaplenty

Seventh Avenue catalog has a few Halloween items listed. I personally liked the eyeball truffles, and am thinking about ordering them. www.seventhavenue.com

There were outside and inside decorations listed, too.


----------



## hirez00

*Animated Talking Busts Set at Sam's Club - Today!*


































Greetings all,

I was doing my usual weekly shopping at Sam's Club and way in the back of the store they had already set up their Halloween props for sale.

They have this 2 head animated talking bust set for $73 which are actually very well made. They interact with each other, the male and female, with spooky dialog.

Now normally I never buy pre made props, but these are well done. The heads are rubber, so the mouth and face move decent when they talk instead of going the "Howdy Doody" route of just a moving jaw piece. The eyes light up and the heads turn as they talk.

If you remember, Sam's Club had the much sought after Animated Talking Butler with Skull that did a similar routine, and was only exclusively sold at Sam's. Then people were buying them up and selling them on eBay for $200-$300.

So, I thought I would give everyone the "Heads Up" (no pun intended) that these were available and for $73 for the set which is pretty reasonable.

I intend to use these in my cemetery this 2010 season.

-


----------



## Arlita

Thanks for heads up on the heads LOL anyways I know someone who works at Sam's going to contact them to see what kind of discount they get.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

hirez00 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I was doing my usual weekly shopping at Sam's Club and way in the back of the store they had already set up their Halloween props for sale.
> 
> They have this 2 head animated talking bust set for $73 which are actually very well made. They interact with each other, the male and female, with spooky dialog.
> 
> Now normally I never buy pre made props, but these are well done. The heads are rubber, so the mouth and face move decent when they talk instead of going the "Howdy Doody" route of just a moving jaw piece. The eyes light up and the heads turn as they talk.
> 
> If you remember, Sam's Club had the much sought after Animated Talking Butler with Skull that did a similar routine, and was only exclusively sold at Sam's. Then people were buying them up and selling them on eBay for $200-$300.
> 
> So, I thought I would give everyone the "Heads Up" (no pun intended) that these were available and for $73 for the set which is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I intend to use these in my cemetery this 2010 season.
> 
> -



*I love these! Can you give me an idea on how big they are? Height wise? They look like a good size but pics can be deceiving *


----------



## icemanfred

Thanks for the heads up. these look cool. 
I'd like to know the sizer as well.


----------



## Halloween Princess

I must have those talking busts! Love them! Think they're definitely worth the price. Last year Sam's club had a trick mirror that I believe was motion sensored and would light up to reveal a ghost inside saying "Let me out!" I think it was $75 & I didn't feel it was worth that but something I would have picked up a bit cheaper.


----------



## skullboy

Menards in Sycamore had some stuff out.
Party City down the street was just starting.
Walmart=nuttin


----------



## blackfog

Thanks bozz I just got home from the Christmas tree shop and got 2 hands and arms in the green and two in the flesh. Boy were people looking at me like I had six arms lol! They really were looking at me kinda strange I just hate that.... Gonna do some surgery on them and move the thumb on one hand to make it a right and left hand.

hirez00 those look great. What do they say to each other?


----------



## bozz

blackfog said:


> Thanks bozz I just got home from the Christmas tree shop and got 2 hands and arms in the green and two in the flesh. Boy were people looking at me like I had six arms lol! They really were looking at me kinda strange I just hate that.... Gonna do some surgery on them and move the thumb on one hand to make it a right and left hand.
> 
> hirez00 those look great. What do they say to each other?


 thats a great idea........yeah i got the same pair's and realize they are all right hands...........uuumm. Yeah everybody was laughing in the CTS.......they liked my riding mower idea with the hands and arms. They are going pretty quick at my store........for such a good price.


----------



## blackfog

Thanks bozz love your idea about the mower. Those arms were a great buy! They had the womens arms in pruple, come to think of it I should have picked up a set for my bride I will be working on. Will have to paint them to match her face. Gonna have to go back soon cause stuff like that goes fast.


----------



## CobhamManor

MY LOCAL MICHAELS NOW HAS ANIMATRONICS OUT!! Hurray! 

They didn't have anything EXTREMELY exciting, but a few of the things they did have were:

*Glitter Flickering Candelabra
*Two Life-sized Gemmy Figures (Skeleton and Witch - both with moving heads, light-up eyes, and sound)
*Battery-operated Strobes
*Lit Groundbreaking Mummy
*Lit Cemetery Columns with Skulls
*Lit Pouncing Cat
*Lit Skull Pathmarkers
*Spooky Lit Tree
*Candy Corn Lights

*And, of course, the BETTER-STOCKED decoration row - lots more tombstones and stuff!

So, nothing too exciting, but some okay stuff that I might be getting!


----------



## bozz

Sounds good.....yeah Witch legs looked nice as well....good luck. I'll take some pics once I rig my mower up with them. I laid them down under the mower deck and just started chuckling to myself....lol.


----------



## Tumblindice

hirez00 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I was doing my usual weekly shopping at Sam's Club and way in the back of the store they had already set up their Halloween props for sale.
> 
> They have this 2 head animated talking bust set for $73 which are actually very well made. They interact with each other, the male and female, with spooky dialog.
> 
> Now normally I never buy pre made props, but these are well done. The heads are rubber, so the mouth and face move decent when they talk instead of going the "Howdy Doody" route of just a moving jaw piece. The eyes light up and the heads turn as they talk.
> 
> If you remember, Sam's Club had the much sought after Animated Talking Butler with Skull that did a similar routine, and was only exclusively sold at Sam's. Then people were buying them up and selling them on eBay for $200-$300.
> 
> So, I thought I would give everyone the "Heads Up" (no pun intended) that these were available and for $73 for the set which is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I intend to use these in my cemetery this 2010 season.
> 
> -


Okay, I am off to Sam's club tomorrow.


----------



## Tumblindice

Other stuff from CTS:


----------



## Tumblindice

More CTS:


----------



## Tumblindice

And now Lowes, sorry about pic quality but I used my phone.


----------



## hirez00

uploading video now ... give me a few minutes


----------



## hirez00

*New Animated Talking Interactive Bust Heads*

Here you go: YouTube- New Animated Talking Interactive Bust Heads

The "bang" you are hearing is me slapping the desk to get them to activate. The respond to motion and sound.

Each bust is about 16" tall.


----------



## ter_ran

Nice add Hi-Rez! These are way too awesome of commercial props to pass up!!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Very cool! Thanks for the Video hirez.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thanks for the SkellieGnome link.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Sams Club here I come!!!!!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene

hire, those busts are mesmerizing. i love them. 
tumbledice, i love the stone with the ghost head, one of the lifesize figures, and a couple of inflatables. thanks
trail, what's the pouncing cat look like, skull columns, and spooky tree.


----------



## icemanfred

thanks for posting that video Hirez.
I especially like the womans accent.

Only problem I have with it, is the lighted eyes.
I think it would be better to light them from below. Maybe paint the eyes or cover them with something.

I'll be calling my local sams club tomorrow since it isnt showing up on their site.


----------



## osenator

*got some goodies at Dollorama*

all were 2$ each!
View attachment 11618


View attachment 11619


View attachment 11620


----------



## hirez00

And no one even noticed the "deer" behind the male bust towards the end of the video? LOL!


----------



## sambone

HireZ, thanks for the vid, only took me one phrase from the lady to be sold.
I didnt hear the deer say anything!


----------



## toysaplenty

Gabriel Brothers store has a couple of aisles of Halloween stuff. Lots of different medium sized ghouls and ghosts to hang, tombstones for the yard, large hairy spider, many different skulls, some that light up, costumes, bloody hands, and miscellaneous Halloween decorations. Some things I found priced cheap, but most things I would say were the normal Halloween prices. I picked up 3 of the Gemmy dancers called Grave Ravers, a devil, a ghost, and a witch. They play different wrap/club music, for example, the devil plays, "This is why I'm hot...." They were $9.99 each. I am attaching a link to a video I found of them. Looks like they were at Grandin Road last year. I see on Gemmy's website, there are different ones going to be available this year... I like to put these cheesy dancing / musical Halloween things on the tables at my Halloween parties as entertaining centerpieces. 
YouTube- Grandin Road - Animated Halloween Dancers


----------



## CobhamManor

Those are pretty funny! I like them!


----------



## toysaplenty

Yeah, you know if you take a Halloween wreath and sit it on a table, and then sit these dancing things in the open wreath hole, bam! instant centerpiece. My Halloween parties are always a ridiculous drunk-fest, so these cheesy things entertain my guests.


----------



## Angelique_NM

Hey all,

My local Getta Bargain (Australia) has put out its Halloween stock from last year, they probably won't get their new stock until early September but here are a couple of photos of what is available at the moment. 



















Angelique


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice to see that Halloween is alive and well in Australia, Angelique. It's always fun to see what's in the stores no matter how far away you live (like me in States).


----------



## blackfog

Thanks for posting the video hirez! They are a nice size and you could put an iris over their eyes it would look better I think.

osenator I just love those witches hats....great find!

TrailofTerror have to check Michaels out.

Tumblindice how much was the stirring witch? Our CTS only had a small amount of things out. Getting excited and hope mine has her.

Great idea for a centerpiece for your drunk-fest lol! They are very entertaining
made me laugh.

Angelique thanks for posting what you have in y9our stores over there. I agree with you Ghost of Spookie it is nice to see what is available in other parts of the world to!


----------



## Radiorox

Hey gang!

The Dollar Tree stores here in South Florida are already carrying their Halloween stuff. The selection is usable. (cheapy but, we can fix that ).

Dismembered Bloody limbs, plastic skulls, tiny tombstones, larger tombstones (about the 1ft to 1 1/2 foot ones out of styrofoam), dismembered fingers, and even the organs that come as if you bought them from the butcher shop.

They also have the autumn scarecrows - the cutesy ones (we can fix the cute out of that ) and some styro signs that say "Asylum", "Toxic" etc.

Fellow patrons were looking at me weird as I merrily tossed bloody item after bloody item into my cart whilst singing "It's the most wonderful time of the year." 

I don't do big haunts but, my yearly Halloween Party needs some extra stuff. My next project is a body slinger... we'll see how that goes. 

Jackie


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Shebear1 said:


> Hey, Bella, where in Dallas is the Christmas Tree Shop going in?



Shebear, it's going into the old Home Depot Expo store - just north of Alpha/south of Spring Valley. Address is 13900 Dallas Parkway North.

Also, they are currently hiring. Here's a link to the job fair posting if anyone's interested.

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/CareerPages/JobFairs/AddisonTX.html


----------



## a witch from canada

hirez00 said:


> Here you go: YouTube- New Animated Talking Interactive Bust Heads
> 
> The "bang" you are hearing is me slapping the desk to get them to activate. The respond to motion and sound.
> 
> Each bust is about 16" tall.


oh oh oh i want a pair of those !!!! darnit why dont we have sams cluc here in Quebec !!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Went into Michaels this morning to grab a set of figurines for our Lemax harvest house we bought. They finally put up the rest of the Halloween stuff, but I have to admit I am disappointed. They arent going to display any of the pieces. Just keeping them in the boxes this year. The clerk said it was because they always run out and customers want to buy the display pieces and they dont like doing that because they arent "new". So they just kept all they received in boxed and for the customers. I think thats just a cop out excuse. My Michaels really is light this year on the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I love this thread. You all rock. Radio rox, I would love to see some pics of how you make the cutesy scarecrows look less cutesy.


----------



## CobhamManor

That's wierd Shadowbat...at my Michaels, they do have everything up top on display and around the side, so maybe in time, they'll put some out. If you dig very deep in the boxes, I found that there were many different things hidden deep! Not as creepy of props as past years, but OK I guess. (I wish they would bring back the Caged Skeleton who wanted out!)

Radiorox, I was picturing you tossing bloody body parts into your basket and singing with customers looking at you strangely, and it's just hilarious! But, that's exactly what I do! Run merrily through the shelves and throw crows and bloody fingers into my basket! Ha ha!


----------



## Red

Shadowbat said:


> Went into Michaels this morning to grab a set of figurines for our Lemax harvest house we bought. They finally put up the rest of the Halloween stuff, but I have to admit I am disappointed. They arent going to display any of the pieces. Just keeping them in the boxes this year. The clerk said it was because they always run out and customers want to buy the display pieces and they dont like doing that because they arent "new". So they just kept all they received in boxed and for the customers. I think thats just a cop out excuse. My Michaels really is light this year on the Halloween stuff.


Did you happen to catch the price on that Lifesize, sort of, Masqurade Skeleton from Gemmy?


----------



## tinafromidaho

Zurchers (a party store) has a lot of fun stuff out. The one I went into had lots of fun little stuff, bluckies that actually said oriental trading company on the tags, some styrofoam stacked skulls with led eyes and some nice big styrofoam skulls. The problem was that even though the shelves were stocked, the merchandise is not in the system yet so you can't buy it??? WTH. Why put it out on the shelves? I will call back later and ask for a manager, the girls seemed a little confused at the register.


----------



## CobhamManor

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the Masquerade Skeleton was $129.99. Might be less, though! He was actually pretty tall!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Well, guess I'll put up a pic. Gonna try to be a bigger part of the forum. 

This is the Dollar General by my house in Flint, MI. They don't have a ton of stuff out, but I figured I'd share because the pic is so cute. This is my 3 daughters and two of my nieces.


----------



## Shadowbat

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Did you happen to catch the price on that Lifesize, sort of, Masqurade Skeleton from Gemmy?


It was 129 as our fellow member stated. Not a bad price with use of a 40% coupon.


----------



## Shadowbat

Uncle Steed said:


> Well, guess I'll put up a pic. Gonna try to be a bigger part of the forum.
> 
> This is the Dollar General by my house in Flint, MI. They don't have a ton of stuff out, but I figured I'd share because the pic is so cute. This is my 3 daughters and two of my nieces.


Guess Im going to have to start checking DG's now.


----------



## Red

Thats awesome! I wouldn't mind paying around $85 for it!


----------



## Black Friday

TrailofTerror said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think the Masquerade Skeleton was $129.99. Might be less, though! He was actually pretty tall!


Really ? I was at my local michael's today and the one there was $149.00 I was like WOW  I'm going to have to see him out the box to see if it's worth it if I have a 50% coupon


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The Dollar General here has alot out and they still have more in the back!


----------



## creepingdth

i came across a place online called http://factorydirectcraft.com, it's got tons of halloween craft stuff and some of the smaller halloween decorations, i've seen black grapevine wreaths, halloween dolls you can make one was a frankenstein doll, dracula doll , black flowers, string lights, a rusty lantern, railroad lantern, lots of different crows and ravens, primitive halloween stuff, bats, cheesecloth, black tealights, etc good prices.


----------



## littlespook

*Halloween Sightings in stores!*

I work at a cool little store called Kitchens at Northpark Mall here in Iowa - here is a little peek of some of our merchandise-I'm so EXCITED!!! Love this Halloween stuff!


----------



## Tumblindice

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Did you happen to catch the price on that Lifesize, sort of, Masqurade Skeleton from Gemmy?


$149.99 is what I saw marked too.


----------



## Tumblindice

No luck at Sams Club today... no Halloween at all.


----------



## Black Friday

Tumblindice said:


> No luck at Sams Club today... no Halloween at all.


Haven't checked mine yet and probably won't till probably early next month because my Sam's is usually slow for Halloween lol


----------



## Black Friday

To give everyone one an update for Halloween at the Target stores it WAS supposed to be set up this upcoming week BUT I talked to the team who does it and they said it won't be set up till 1st week September. That really isn't too bad though because I remember last year it was like late September before we got stuff out


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Adorable!!*

*Hallow Uncle Steed!! Looks like your team is Sreeeeeaming for joy that Halloween will soon be here!! Very cute bunch! 

*


----------



## CobhamManor

Shadowbat said:


> It was 129 as our fellow member stated. Not a bad price with use of a 40% coupon.


Or a 50% off coupon and a gift card!! Sorry to brag! I still am not sure what to get at Michaels with $28 left on the card!


----------



## CobhamManor

I HAVE to check out Dollar General; when I went by my local one last week, I saw a costumes sign in the window!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Tumblindice said:


> No luck at Sams Club today... no Halloween at all.


Same here in the Cincinnati region of Sam's Tumble. The bin of UTZ bat & pumpkin pretzels is all I could find. 

Also - there was nothing up at all in Home Depot. A store rep said that they would have just one end cap this year - and then launch into Christmas in September! Sheesh!

Our Gabriel Brothers, Tuesday Morning and Walgreens are just putting out a few things so far. Tuesday Morning has some nice vintage looking items - and lovely witch dolls, similar to the ones made by an artist we saw in New Orleans. 

No sign of where the new Spirit or Halloween expresses will be found this year. We usually see some evidence that they are soon taking over a vacant store front in a prominent location. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places - but seems not to be found yet. Maybe Bozz knows of others besides his in Dayton - which he will undoubtedly clean out before any of us can get there! LOL!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Tumblindice said:


> No luck at Sams Club today... no Halloween at all.


Same here in the Cincinnati region of Sam's Tumble. The bin of UTZ bat & pumpkin pretzels is all I could find. 

Also - there was nothing up at all in Home Depot. A store rep said that they would have just one end cap this year - and then launch into Christmas in September! Sheesh!

Our Gabriel Brothers, Tuesday Morning and Walgreens are just putting out a few things so far. Tuesday Morning has some nice vintage looking items - and lovely witch dolls, similar to the ones made by an artist we saw in New Orleans. 

No sign of where the new Spirit or Halloween Expresses will be found this year. We usually see some evidence that they are soon taking over a vacant store front in a prominent location. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places - but seems not to be found yet. Maybe Bozz knows of others besides his in Dayton - which he will undoubtedly clean out before any of us can get there! LOL!


----------



## Tumblindice

Actually last year Home Depot had NO Halloween at all. An end cap would be a big improvement for them.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> wow black friday, i love the stuff you just posted. that head would be perfect for many themes and scenes. thanks. bozz, if you threw susie into that shack, i wish i could be there. susie would be a riot to party with. but would the shack ever be the same. lol.



Bozz "Oh her and hubby are a blast to party with.......they are a riot together....we never laughed so hard..I mean a very funny comedy team and very nice guest
as well as they throw one mean all out party loaded with goodies and decor. They are off the chart as host with a very nicely decked out place in Oct. Oh Susie is a big screamer on the scare trail.........you can probaly hear her for miles..........lol. They are really a wonderful couple and some of the nicest people you'll ever meet."

Hallow and you two are soo busted!! Kanoodling together to get me into that Shack again!! I still have nightmares about that gar fish and those teeth glaring at me!!  Oh nooo-ya don't Bozz! Tryin' to sweet talk us into a cheery state of mind.  Those kind words (aw shucks... Takes one to know one!  ) are just to soften us up for the kill!! 
Put up yer dukes pal -- why yiii oughta... ! (Can't wait!! )
_


----------



## hallorenescene

uncle steed. i love that picture. lol.
susie, if this don't sweet talk you into going in that shack again
YouTube- Jimmy Gilmer & The Fireballs - Sugar Shack
then how abot this
YouTube- SUGAR　SHACK


----------



## toysaplenty

Someone already posted some photos of the stuff at Menard's. I was at the Menard's in Sandusky, Ohio today, and took some pics in case they had anything different. They had about 4 small aisles of Halloween stuff, but most of the shelves were bare, so it looks like they have a lot more to put out. I bought 4 Halloween totem looking things. Frankenstein, Skeleton, Dracula, and Pumpkin. They are in the very bottom of one of the photos. They are made out of a resin material, and look like the Halloween verson of a totem pole figure. I bought the only 4 they had, and am using them to decorate our outside tiki bar for our Halloween party.


----------



## toysaplenty

More Menard's pics.


----------



## toysaplenty

Still more Menard's pics.


----------



## toysaplenty

Ok, the final pics from Menard's.


----------



## malibuman

Well, went to Sam's, Home Depot, Walgreens and Lowes. No Halloween at all. Nothing.


----------



## Red

toysaplenty said:


> Someone already posted some photos of the stuff at Menard's. I was at the Menard's in Sandusky, Ohio today, and took some pics in case they had anything different. They had about 4 small aisles of Halloween stuff, but most of the shelves were bare, so it looks like they have a lot more to put out. I bought 4 Halloween totem looking things. Frankenstein, Skeleton, Dracula, and Pumpkin. They are in the very bottom of one of the photos. They are made out of a resin material, and look like the Halloween verson of a totem pole figure. I bought the only 4 they had, and am using them to decorate our outside tiki bar for our Halloween party.


How much were the Blowmolds (Frankstein and Ghost)! They aren't sold around here anymore!


----------



## Uncle Steed

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> The Dollar General here has alot out and they still have more in the back!


The worker at the local DG here was complaining about having to put Halloween stock out already. I feigned sympathy, but inside I was dancing.


----------



## Uncle Steed

hallorenescene said:


> uncle steed. i love that picture. lol.


Haha, thanks. My kids LOVE Halloween. Not as much as I do, though...


----------



## Witchie_Woman

littlespook said:


> I work at a cool little store called Kitchens at Northpark Mall here in Iowa - here is a little peek of some of our merchandise-I'm so EXCITED!!! Love this Halloween stuff!


In the fourth picture, are those skeleton hand napkin holders? How much were they? They would look awesome on my Halloween buffet!! Also, what are those taller skeleton hand things?


----------



## bozz

HallowSusieBoo said:


> .
> 
> No sign of where the new Spirit or Halloween Expresses will be found this year. We usually see some evidence that they are soon taking over a vacant store front in a prominent location. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places - but seems not to be found yet. Maybe Bozz knows of others besides his in Dayton - which he will undoubtedly clean out before any of us can get there! LOL!


I can't find Spirit here yet either on the south side, did notice one up north .......but i did discover a Halloween City (was Halloween USA) store just up the street not far from Halloween express. SB you have to hit Garden Ridge down your way.........they are well stocked I was there already.........but you are not allow to bring any $$$ unless your buying for my trail and shack. gonna check out the Grandin Road outlet center today........to window shop unless they are giving soemething away....................ha.


----------



## hallorenescene

*blow molds*



thehorrorfinatic said:


> How much were the Blowmolds (Frankstein and Ghost)! They aren't sold around here anymore!


how much were the pencil pumpkin and pumpkin with eyebrows?


----------



## sambone

*Pin Head*

The lifesize pinhead is on the Spirit site today! 279.99!
Where is the spirit coupon for Halloween forum members?


----------



## Witchie_Woman

For anyone interested, Bath and Body Works (http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/home/index.jsp) has some Halloween stuff on their website. They have a haunted house luminary, candles, hand soaps, antibacterial hand sanitizer, etc. You can get $1 shipping with any $25 purchase today only with promo code: SHIP1. I thought this would be cute as a prize for a game or in a gift basket at a vampire themed party.


----------



## CobhamManor

*Dollar General had a little bit of stuff out today, but I don't think they're done putting it all out... 

*My local Michaels STILL does not have out the animatronics, but my OTHER local Michaels has TONS of stuff out! Animatronics and a better selection of decorations. I hope my local store gets out the rest...

*Dollar Tree now has out Christmas!

*Walgreens still has only the top shelf.

*Big Lots still only has lit stuff and friendly scarecrow characters. I HOPE THAT'S NOT ALL!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Can't wait to see what Bozz finds at Grandin Road outlet!! I have a 75% off coupon for Frontgate that came this week in the mail -- good for this weekend. I think they accept the Frontgate ones at Grandin too... not sure though. Maybe Bozz can let us know! The cookie jar fund is empty right now too - gotta save up after our vacation -- or start selling the furniture!


----------



## halloween71

Uncle Steed said:


> The worker at the local DG here was complaining about having to put Halloween stock out already. I feigned sympathy, but inside I was dancing.


Mine already has some out.


----------



## halloween71

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Can't wait to see what Bozz finds at Grandin Road outlet!! I have a 75% off coupon for Frontgate that came this week in the mail -- good for this weekend. I think they accept the Frontgate ones at Grandin too... not sure though. Maybe Bozz can let us know! The cookie jar fund is empty right now too - gotta save up after our vacation -- or start selling the furniture!


I think they are affliates.


----------



## Rikki

Had to go to Hobby Lobby today and, much to my surprise, they had actual Halloween items! This is a first for them - they typically only have "harvest" items. It's all cutesy home decor stuff but I still found some things that i liked. They're a little high so anything I want will have to be bought with a 40% off coupon or wait until they put it on sale. Anyway, I snapped some pics for everyone to see:


----------



## Shadowbat

bozz said:


> SB you have to hit Garden Ridge down your way.........they are well stocked I was there already.........but you are not allow to bring any $$$ unless your buying for my trail and shack. gonna check out the Grandin Road outlet center today........to window shop unless they are giving soemething away....................ha.




where is there a Garden Ridge. I have never heard of those until this forum.


----------



## rockplayson

Shadowbat said:


> where is there a Garden Ridge. I have never heard of those until this forum.


I believe they are only back east? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

saw the fall themed little debbie cakes for the first time at my work today =)


----------



## Rikki

Shadowbat said:


> where is there a Garden Ridge. I have never heard of those until this forum.


Garden Ridge Store Locations


----------



## CobhamManor

Wow; that Hobby Lobby has TONS of stuff!

My localest Michaels still doesn't have animatronics out - only a very skinny row of Lemax/static decorations. It's sad because my next local Michaels has a HUGE selection of tombstones/static decor and ALL animatronics out!


----------



## Deadna

toysaplenty said:


> Someone already posted some photos of the stuff at Menard's. I was at the Menard's in Sandusky, Ohio today, and took some pics in case they had anything different. They had about 4 small aisles of Halloween stuff, but most of the shelves were bare, so it looks like they have a lot more to put out. I bought 4 Halloween totem looking things. Frankenstein, Skeleton, Dracula, and Pumpkin. They are in the very bottom of one of the photos. They are made out of a resin material, and look like the Halloween verson of a totem pole figure. I bought the only 4 they had, and am using them to decorate our outside tiki bar for our Halloween party.


I'm LOL at the barn stars with ghosts and HAPPY HALLOWEEN painted on them. They'll do anything to make a sale!


----------



## maximpakt

Nada at the local sams club. was gonna get those busts today.


----------



## toysaplenty

thehorrorfinatic said:


> How much were the Blowmolds (Frankstein and Ghost)! They aren't sold around here anymore!


Regarding the Menard's blowmolds, I did not look at any prices, sorry.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

I checked our Sams Club today too and still nothing. 

But if someone can give us the UPC number and the Sams Sku number they should be able to look in their computer to see if any stores in the district have received the Halloween talking busts yet. 

So if anyone has this info, would they please let me know. 

Thanks for your help with this it is appreciated !!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Witchie_Woman said:


> For anyone interested, Bath and Body Works (http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/home/index.jsp) has some Halloween stuff on their website. They have a haunted house luminary, candles, hand soaps, antibacterial hand sanitizer, etc. You can get $1 shipping with any $25 purchase today only with promo code: SHIP1. I thought this would be cute as a prize for a game or in a gift basket at a vampire themed party.



Thanks Witchie - I love those! I always make huge goodie bags for my daughter's classmates every Halloween and these will be a perfect addition. I generally try to mix in a few "useful" items without resorting to the dreaded "spooky toothbrush"...LOL


----------



## Shadowbat

Rikki said:


> Garden Ridge Store Locations


Thanks Rikki. 

Dont really feel like driving 2 or 3 hours to a store though. 


Well, I received in my Pillsbury Halloween cookies.


----------



## terri73

I was excited today we went into Mennard's in SE Ohio and they had a good Halloween selection. Quite a bit of Gemmy things. I loved the witch that rises and lowers. She was $89.


----------



## GhostHost999

Is sam's club releasing animateed talking busts? Please send pinctures!


----------



## icemanfred

ghosthost999
check page 83 of this thread


----------



## hallorenescene

for anyone with a shopko








and in Mason City, Iowa, they now have 2 rows of costumes out

i gotta say witchy, those bath items are very tempting
rikki, your hobby lobby has really gone all out. i hope ours does too.


----------



## Black Friday

worked yesterday ( Target) and noticed this in the backroom 










we also have a isle in the back cleared out for Halloween stuff. There were a few boxes of Halloween items back there and when I go in tomorrow I'll try to see what they are!


----------



## Red

My Local Walmart has a full wall by the Back to School crap filled with boxes of "Halloween Chips". Those ones with the Ghosts, Bats, And Pumpkins on the side! They also had little Disney loot-bags!


----------



## osenator

Value Village started putting stuff out! As Home Outfiter!!! Micheal and Lowes also... Ahh!!! Need more money and storage!!


----------



## a witch from canada

i did some shopping yesterday at homesense (in Quebec province) they had 2 isles of halloween stuff out ...bought a few nice things too


----------



## rockplayson

Went into a new goodwill store. I asked about Halloween and they said they are not getting much but what they have will be out in October. 
Most of the stuff they have is from donations so it's most likely cutesy crap.


----------



## kittyvibe

hirez00 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I was doing my usual weekly shopping at Sam's Club and way in the back of the store they had already set up their Halloween props for sale.
> 
> They have this 2 head animated talking bust set for $73 which are actually very well made. They interact with each other, the male and female, with spooky dialog.
> 
> Now normally I never buy pre made props, but these are well done. The heads are rubber, so the mouth and face move decent when they talk instead of going the "Howdy Doody" route of just a moving jaw piece. The eyes light up and the heads turn as they talk.
> 
> If you remember, Sam's Club had the much sought after Animated Talking Butler with Skull that did a similar routine, and was only exclusively sold at Sam's. Then people were buying them up and selling them on eBay for $200-$300.
> 
> So, I thought I would give everyone the "Heads Up" (no pun intended) that these were available and for $73 for the set which is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I intend to use these in my cemetery this 2010 season.
> 
> -


I LOVE these, dang that price is high! Now, $25 for the set and Im sold! Anyone want to try a buy run for these when/if they go on sale?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went shopping in Butler over the weekend and finally got a couple of packs of severed fingers from the huge Dollar Tree down there. I checked both the walmart and target but neither had anything out. Dollar General has both right and left severd arms and the have severd legs/feet as well. They are 5 bucks a peice. I am thinking of getting a set to use for a ground breaker.


----------



## Red

Stopped into Homesense. They had lots of goodies out! Nice, HEAVY Pumpkins, maybe 16inchs or more high, and some in around 25inchs tall. There were variations. Then, they had lots of Halloween Snow-globes. And lastly, this old broad. I had to take a picture of her, because she looked so sad, and wanted some publicity . She was $79.99!


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Stopped into Homesense. They had lots of goodies out! Nice, HEAVY Pumpkins, maybe 16inchs or more high, and some in around 25inchs tall. There were variations. Then, they had lots of Halloween Snow-globes. And lastly, this old broad. I had to take a picture of her, because she looked so sad, and wanted some publicity . She was $79.99!


ah sad witch ......their getting a truck load everymorning i was told by a store coordinator there so i guess i will HAVE to drive there at least once a week )


----------



## Antimars

Our local World Market is getting stuff out...mostly edibles right now though. Pumpkin-flavoured everything! Pumpkin soup mix, pumpkin granola, pumpkin seeds, pumpkin alcohol...and "pumpkin bark" (like peppermint bark) which tastes quite pumpkin-y and delicious. They have some pumpkin decorations woven from basket material and owls fashioned out of pine cones. Also fall-themed marzipan imported from Germany (mushroom and autumnal leaf shapes), which was really divine.

The Michael's here has more stuff out every week. Yesterday they had most of the village displays up, as well as the typical fare (little stone busts, sub-par severed limbs, bags-o-rats and foam skulls, etc.), and a bunch of kids' projects type things. I saw a banner for Spirit as well, hanging where it normally does.

Ah yes and Lowes had some things...including the only inflatable I've ever liked: a giant gargoyle with glowing red eyes which silently moved it's head back and forth. Looked well crafted.


----------



## CobhamManor

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Went shopping in Butler over the weekend and finally got a couple of packs of severed fingers from the huge Dollar Tree down there. I checked both the walmart and target but neither had anything out. Dollar General has both right and left severd arms and the have severd legs/feet as well. They are 5 bucks a peice. I am thinking of getting a set to use for a ground breaker.


Hey, someone else near Butler! I'm always in Butler stopping at each store for Halloween! There are so many choices...


----------



## Halloween Princess

Antimars said:


> Our local World Market is getting stuff out...mostly edibles right now though. Pumpkin-flavoured everything! Pumpkin soup mix, pumpkin granola, pumpkin seeds, pumpkin alcohol...and "pumpkin bark" (like peppermint bark) which tastes quite pumpkin-y and delicious.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I hadn't even thought to look there. And it's right next to the Michaels I keep checking. I love pumpkin flavored anything.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

TrailofTerror I am 45 minutes to a hour north of Butler. We are right on route 68. I didn't relize their was someone on here that close to me!


----------



## Shadowbat

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> TrailofTerror I am 45 minutes to a hour north of Butler. We are right on route 68. I didn't relize their was someone on here that close to me!



Im about that far from Butler as well.



We were at Target today and they had some kids Halloween clothing out. As a tradition for the last few years I get my girls (4 yr. old twins) I get them their fall jackets there. There was this one and also a gray one with green eyeballs all over it.









Ill be picking up a couple different outfits for them as well.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

My BigLots has Halloween decor, finally. Ralphs market has Halloween greeting cards. Rite Aid has Autumn/Harvest decor. CVS has Autumn/Harvest decor, 
Halloween candy and Taste of Home Ultimate Halloween magazine $9.99. This is what I bought.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Went shopping in Butler over the weekend and finally got a couple of packs of severed fingers from the huge Dollar Tree down there. I checked both the walmart and target but neither had anything out. Dollar General has both right and left severd arms and the have severd legs/feet as well. They are 5 bucks a peice. I am thinking of getting a set to use for a ground breaker.


That is awesome, I got a few arms and hands last year, it is soo hard to find the right and left, thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Your welcome Obcessed. 
To shandowbat: Thats a cute fall jacket. You have a adorable little girl.


----------



## sambone

*Sams Club*

I was in sams club today(metro detroit) they had the busts in stock, plenty of them! I am going back tommorrow to buy them
They also had this 5 foot skeleton, reaper thing, it had a black skull and a black covering over it, when it was activated it had a skeleton body that lit up underneath the black clothes. It also said some phrases about being radioactive or something. I stood there and set it off about 10 times, it would really look cool in the dark, but it was $97, and it seemed very cheaply made, I will try to get back there so I can post some pics.
I would like to get some other opinions on this item , if anyone is in sams club and sees it.
A couple of years ago sams club was selling the face ripper, they started selling it at around $100, then in October it went down to $46 becasue they had to many of them, I hope that will happen with this item.


----------



## hirez00

The reaper at Sam's is not worth the money ... I bought the busts because those were better quality and had a more versatile usage.

Like last year - out of tall the Sam's Club stuff that was for sale ... only the "old man butler" was worth buying. So I am assuming they get 1 good thing and the rest is overpriced for what it is.

-


----------



## hallorenescene

horror, that witch is sad. 
spooky girl, i have got to check out our dollar general. very unusual to find both feet. that's great
antimars, i never heard of pumpkin bark. i've heard of pumpkin soup. my hubby says that's delicious
shadowbat, what a cutie. so you only posted a picture of one because you didn't want to repeat yourself! lol
i bought a 4' face ripper. i love it. 
sambone, that skeleton sounds cool. maybe when the price goes down it will be worth it


----------



## CobhamManor

Shadowbat said:


> Im about that far from Butler as well.
> 
> 
> 
> We were at Target today and they had some kids Halloween clothing out. As a tradition for the last few years I get my girls (4 yr. old twins) I get them their fall jackets there. There was this one and also a gray one with green eyeballs all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be picking up a couple different outfits for them as well.




I'm about fifteen minutes southeast of Butler! 
Butler Crossing's Michaels still has no animatronics out, so I'm bummed for the time being. Also, Big Lots doesn't have the usual stuff out yet... Let's hope for the best!


----------



## CobhamManor

On route 8 south of Butler, there is a store called "Costumes Etc." I've never been in it, and it has wierd hours, but they have TONS of Halloween stuff in the front window! I have to check it out!


----------



## Tumblindice

Nothing in my Sam's club, Walgreens, Rite Aid, or Walmart.


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by Party City yesterday and they are putting out their stuff. The clerk said that hoped to be all set up by Labor Day. There were boxes all over and some displays set up but they had a long way to go.


----------



## Shadowbat

hallorenescene said:


> shadowbat, what a cutie. so you only posted a picture of one because you didn't want to repeat yourself! lol



Haha. Actually they arent identical, which is nice. No confusion. I finally got Laina to put hers on. This is the other jacket:


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Shadowbat said:


> Haha. Actually they arent identical, which is nice. No confusion. I finally got Laina to put hers on. This is the other jacket:



You have a couple of real cuties there, Shadow! I'll have to pick this one up for my daughter - only wish it came in my size.


----------



## cinders

Shadowbat, your girls are just darling! The jackets are really cute on them. Ya done good!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

prestonjjrtr said:


> I checked our Sams Club today too and still nothing.
> 
> But if someone can give us the UPC number and the Sams Sku number they should be able to look in their computer to see if any stores in the district have received the Halloween talking busts yet.
> 
> So if anyone has this info, would they please let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your help with this it is appreciated !!




I'm behind reading messages on this thread so don't know if anyone answered your question or not yet, but I had written to HiRez00 awhile ago right after he posted the video of the busts and he said the SKU info from Sam's Club was SKU: HA27658A .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloween Princess said:


> Antimars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our local World Market is getting stuff out...mostly edibles right now though. Pumpkin-flavoured everything! Pumpkin soup mix, pumpkin granola, pumpkin seeds, pumpkin alcohol...and "pumpkin bark" (like peppermint bark) which tastes quite pumpkin-y and delicious.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I hadn't even thought to look there. And it's right next to the Michaels I keep checking. I love pumpkin flavored anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shopped for halloween at CostPlus World Market for the past few halloweens. They get some nice stuff in. No huge animated props but still some unique items. Here's a link to my photo album from 2009. There are at least 4 photos from World Market there if you want some ideas as to what they've carried in the past. I ended up buying the wooden skeleton popup Jack in the Box and the mice on the skeleton ladders. Went back to get the doctor and the iron-looking dungeon hanging lighting but they were gone by the time I went back.
> 
> Here's a link to my old halloween photo album over on Flickr. Lots of pics from stores from 2009 and 2008, including stuff from CostPlus World Market from that time period.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW WORLD MARKET has a few more items on their website. Here's a link: CostPlus World Market Halloween
Click to expand...


----------



## mommyto3

Shadowbat - adorable girls! My 6-year old daughter would totally rock the skeleton sweater. 

I made the Big Lots run - finally! It was mostly the same stuff that everyone else has posted pictures of. The only two things I bought was the fortune teller sign and I bought another mini strobe light. This one played "spooky" sounds (depending on who you're asking) and it was only $6. Normally they are around $15 so I thought this was a good deal.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was in HOME GOODs today, hadn't been there for probably 2 weeks, and they had a lot more decor items out. Lots of tableware too (plates etc). Nice stuff. Not much in the way of props. However....

I did find and picked up a hanging indoor LED skeleton (looks to be a resin-like material maybe). It's still in the box; ran just under $25 (orig $40). Funny thing I noticed was that it was made for Costco UK. _Hey, British HF members, I don't think I've heard you guys mention Costco in your neck of the world!!_ I don't think I've ever seen this skelly guy in my Costco before and just thought it was funny to find it at a HomeGoods and not a Costco. I know HG's gets their stuff from all over so shouldn't be too surprised I guess. I'll take it out of the box tomorrow and put batteries in it to see if it works and post pics then. If you like him, chances are there are more in the HG's channel.

I noticed the metal trend this year is stainless or silvery. Last year copper metal pumpkins were in. As someone else commented glitter is still apparently in. I've also noticed that chunky looking wooden decor is in. Kind of vintage looking. I bought a pumpkin at ROSS a few weeks ago done in this same style and saw that HG had a few other larger pieces that would fit right in with my pumpkin.

BTW the tall resin halloween servers (previously photo'd) were still in the store.

The only other prop item my HG store had was a spider victim (probably 3 feet). Think it was GID. The manager, who loves halloween, went to show me some larger hanging reapers but when she went to where they were, they were gone. She commented "man we just put them out yesterday". I think they were like the hanging ones I posted pics of a number of weeks ago--with chains on them. She said so far she hasn't heard about any large props coming in yet (like they had last year). They seem to be putting stuff out later than last year and she mentioned that Xmas will probably be later too. She said they had a truck coming in tomorrow and then another one a few days later. Not sure when I'll be able to be back down there however. 

Glad we have lots of eyes out there with cameras this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Anyone been into PIER ONE lately? I see that they have a few halloween items on their website. The witch's feet table leg covers are kind of funky.

Pier One


----------



## a witch from canada

well finally uploaded the pic of my purchases at homesense from this weekend , i plan on going back to one or 2 stores by this friday see what else they got


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> well finally uploaded the pic of my purchases at homesense from this weekend , i plan on going back to one or 2 stores by this friday see what else they got


I was so tempted to get her the other day. I think she was $12.99? I was going to, but I thought to wait it out and see what they have next week, and see if shes still there then and get her. I don't know how my brain works, but I regret not getting her!


----------



## hallorenescene

witch from canada, that's some very cool stuff.
shadow bat, i'm glad your kids aren't identical. hhmmm, i wonder why they look alike to me. lol. very cute both of them


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I was so tempted to get her the other day. I think she was $12.99? I was going to, but I thought to wait it out and see what they have next week, and see if shes still there then and get her. I don't know how my brain works, but I regret not getting her!


my brain works the same as yours lol....at first i didnt buy the large pumpkin man made out of resin he was expensive .....so i decided to go to another store in montreal get there they had almost nothing no pumpkin man then my brain started acting up so drove back down to the other store and got him lol ....

only one homesense had the little witch however out of the 3 stores i visited , i bought a few globes last year and i guess i got hooked lol she is cute and plays music .


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> my brain works the same as yours lol....at first i didnt buy the large pumpkin man made out of resin he was expensive .....so i decided to go to another store in montreal get there they had almost nothing no pumpkin man then my brain started acting up so drove back down to the other store and got him lol ....
> 
> only one homesense had the little witch however out of the 3 stores i visited , i bought a few globes last year and i guess i got hooked lol she is cute and plays music .


I didn't notice she played Music! I really need to pick up one now. The Homesense I went to also had neat little canvas prints that said "I need my Mummy"


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

a witch from canada said:


> well finally uploaded the pic of my purchases at homesense from this weekend , i plan on going back to one or 2 stores by this friday see what else they got


OMG, I am just drooling over that Pumpkin Man greeter! And I love the cat and witch globe, too. Hope I can find these at my planned trip to Home Goods next week!


----------



## malibuman

Well, went to Sams club Monday and they finally got the talking busts in. I picked them up.


----------



## skullboy

Menards in Cville has stuff up.looks like 3 bigger motion props.A skull butler,Ivanna Rise Witch,like a ground breaker I guess and a scarecrow Hanging Kicking Thing.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the witch with the crystal ball.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Paid a visit to the local Michael's yesterday, and they had a bunch of cool stuff out. Besides the harvest decor and fall themed goodies, they have a center rack of candy, an aisle with the Lemax "Spooky Town" stuff on one side (very cool new items which are supposedly only available this season) and home haunting decor on the other side, a center aisle with animatronics, a center aisle with Halloween craft type goodies, and various other end caps with candles, decor, and the like. Very cool. The checkout lanes have carved pumpkins as the lighted aisle numbers.


----------



## cjedrowicz

*Disappointed in the busts*



hirez00 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I was doing my usual weekly shopping at Sam's Club and way in the back of the store they had already set up their Halloween props for sale.
> 
> They have this 2 head animated talking bust set for $73 which are actually very well made. They interact with each other, the male and female, with spooky dialog.
> 
> Now normally I never buy pre made props, but these are well done. The heads are rubber, so the mouth and face move decent when they talk instead of going the "Howdy Doody" route of just a moving jaw piece. The eyes light up and the heads turn as they talk.
> 
> If you remember, Sam's Club had the much sought after Animated Talking Butler with Skull that did a similar routine, and was only exclusively sold at Sam's. Then people were buying them up and selling them on eBay for $200-$300.
> 
> So, I thought I would give everyone the "Heads Up" (no pun intended) that these were available and for $73 for the set which is pretty reasonable.
> 
> I intend to use these in my cemetery this 2010 season.
> 
> -


I fell in love with the busts, as well! I tried them out when I got home and the woman's mouth didn't move. So we exchanged them yesterday. This time neither one worked! I'm soooo disappointed! I'm hesitent to try another pair. Even if they work now, will they work on Halloween? Or next year? They were too pricey to assume they will last. Rats!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I was so tempted to get her the other day. I think she was $12.99? I was going to, but I thought to wait it out and see what they have next week, and see if shes still there then and get her. I don't know how my brain works, but I regret not getting her!






She's a beauty. Haven't seen anything like her.


----------



## Howlatthemoon

A Witch from Canada, Love all of your purchases! I don't ever find anything like that in Home Goods(which is supposed to be like Home Sense in Canada, right?)


----------



## a witch from canada

Howlatthemoon said:


> A Witch from Canada, Love all of your purchases! I don't ever find anything like that in Home Goods(which is supposed to be like Home Sense in Canada, right?)


yes marshalls , tj maxx and homegoods in the USA are homesense/winners in canada (at least same big compagny behind) 

stoped at our local winners today and got these , they also had a skeleton lantern ...


----------



## Red

Howlatthemoon said:


> A Witch from Canada, Love all of your purchases! I don't ever find anything like that in Home Goods(which is supposed to be like Home Sense in Canada, right?)


Home Goods is Home Sense (AKA Winners) in Canada, Yes


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin

*Helga The Fortune Teller Sold on Wlmart.com*

Hey guys I saw that Helga the Fortune Teller is in walmart.com if anyone is interested. I bough mine on Tuesday and she will be arriving tom to the store . Free shipping when you have your stuff shipped to wlamart. She came to 119 with tax. Everywhere else she is more expensive or the shipping is the killer! Go take a look ! She is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Red

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> Hey guys I saw that Helga the Fortune Teller is in walmart.com if anyone is interested. I bough mine on Tuesday and she will be arriving tom to the store . Free shipping when you have your stuff shipped to wlamart. She came to 119 with tax. Everywhere else she is more expensive or the shipping is the killer! Go take a look ! She is AWESOME!!!


Take some pictures when you get her


----------



## cjedrowicz

*I did it anyway!*

I went back to Sam's Club and exchanged the talking busts! We took it out, made sure it worked. She said if I take it out at Halloween and it doesn't work, I can bring it back. She also said to keep checking for the price to go down, because I can get money back when that happens.
They are wonderful! I'm glad I did it!


----------



## rockplayson

I love those bust from Sams Club. They shut down the one by my house and the next closest one is to far away.  

On the other hand, my mom told me they have to throw away a body bag from her workplace because the toe tag information is not with it. (i dont understand that) so she's going to try and get it for me.


----------



## a witch from canada

rockplayson said:


> I love those bust from Sams Club. They shut down the one by my house and the next closest one is to far away.
> 
> On the other hand, my mom told me they have to throw away a body bag from her workplace because the toe tag information is not with it. (i dont understand that) so she's going to try and get it for me.


taking a wild guess here you mom works at a funeral parlor ? or morgue at the hospital ?


----------



## rockplayson

a witch from canada said:


> taking a wild guess here you mom works at a funeral parlor ? or morgue at the hospital ?


 
She works at the hospital but not in the morgue. I also work at the same hospital but not in her department. Anyway I should find out with in the hour if it's mine or not.


----------



## GhostHost999

*Those wonderful BUSTS*

I'M DEFINITELY GETTING SAM'S BUSTS. NOW I'M MORE INTO BUYING THEm, because I had wrongly thought they where 73 EACH. Now I understood they are 73 THE SET! For this expensive times, that's a deal. I also read they turn their heads from side to side, and move their face... If someone who already seen them in action could tell me exactly how they work...


----------



## trickortreat

Witch From Canada: Thanks for the pics. I passed on the skeleton cat that you got at Winners and have been kicking myself ever since. I was in "shop with your camera and not with your wallet" mode, and dang it, everytime I look at the pic of that cat I want it sooo bad! I had seen it at Home Goods and now they don't have it anymore. Can you please see if there is any kind of label as to who made it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GhostHost999

Okay, this is my Halloween Wishlist, let's see what I will end up Buying:
Sam's Club Busts - - - 73.24$
Resurrection Marry- - 99.99$
Demonica- - - - - - - 99.99$
Haunted book that opens itself from spirit- - - 24$?
Animated bat (from spirit) - - - -25$?
Animated Crawiling girl. . .- - - - - -99.99$!!!


----------



## trickortreat

Ghost of Spookie: Did the HomeGoods manager say that Wednesday was a regular delivery day, or did it seem random? If they have regular delivery days, I can check mine on the way home.


----------



## a witch from canada

trickortreat said:


> Witch From Canada: Thanks for the pics. I passed on the skeleton cat that you got at Winners and have been kicking myself ever since. I was in "shop with your camera and not with your wallet" mode, and dang it, everytime I look at the pic of that cat I want it sooo bad! I had seen it at Home Goods and now they don't have it anymore. Can you please see if there is any kind of label as to who made it? Thanks in advance!


their is no label i also checked before buying it myself , i love vintage halloween things (stuff like bethany lowe) and never get any because their so expensive , i am going back to 2 other stores tomorow big ones so hopefully they stocked up a bit since last weekend ....are you in canada ? do you want me to look for one for you ?


----------



## a witch from canada

GhostHost999 said:


> Okay, this is my Halloween Wishlist, let's see what I will end up Buying:
> Sam's Club Busts - - - 73.24$
> Resurrection Marry- - 99.99$
> Demonica- - - - - - - 99.99$
> Haunted book that opens itself from spirit- - - 24$?
> Animated bat (from spirit) - - - -25$?
> Animated Crawiling girl. . .- - - - - -99.99$!!!


thats a sweet , i did mine last night too now i too have to decided 
masquerade skeleton at micheals 200$ minus 40% coupon (defenate yes)
sam's bust (probably but after seing all the problems with still wondering if i risk it since i cant exchange them if i buy them )
spirit witch spell book (yes) 
spirit bone collector(maybe)
spirit caged beast ( defenate yes) 
walmart rocking granny( depends on budget after visit at spirit lol but i really want her) 
light up skeleton (defenate yes )


----------



## a witch from canada

GhostHost999 said:


> I'M DEFINITELY GETTING SAM'S BUSTS. NOW I'M MORE INTO BUYING THEm, because I had wrongly thought they where 73 EACH. Now I understood they are 73 THE SET! For this expensive times, that's a deal. I also read they turn their heads from side to side, and move their face... If someone who already seen them in action could tell me exactly how they work...


here is a video from youtube


----------



## GhostHost999

Wonderful video. I saw another one, but I'm definetlygetting them. I have the same problem you do. I don't live in the U.S., so if I buy them flawed, I'm screwed. That's why when I buy a Gemmy, I pray for it not to be flawed. I hope, (yet I don't think so) They sell this in Sam's Club Mexico, in that case, if they came flawed I could exchange them.


----------



## trickortreat

a witch from canada said:


> their is no label i also checked before buying it myself , i love vintage halloween things (stuff like bethany lowe) and never get any because their so expensive , i am going back to 2 other stores tomorow big ones so hopefully they stocked up a bit since last weekend ....are you in canada ? do you want me to look for one for you ?


That's awfully sweet of you, but no I'm not in Canada. Thanks anyway. (I *wish* I was in Canada, with our insane heatwave. Plus I'm still blown away by your garden pics from the gardening thread!)

After making the post about the skeleton cat, I did go to HomeGoods to see if another cat was in stock, but no. So for a couple of hours I stared at the shelf where it used to be. Not really, but it felt that way! Tons of new stuff so I had to be sure it wasn't buried. The new stuff at Home Goods was mostly dolls of no brand that I could see, just "made in Philippines".


----------



## Deadna

Paper Factory has put their stuff out...most everything is the same as last year. They added a bloody cheescloth bag with a heart in it for $3.99. Hubby bought 2 t-shirts in black that say..MY SHIRT KICKS YOUR COSTUMES BUTT and the other one says WANT TO SEE MY HALLOWEENIE?
They also have some oversized masks that are pretty creepy.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

trickortreat said:


> Ghost of Spookie: Did the HomeGoods manager say that Wednesday was a regular delivery day, or did it seem random? If they have regular delivery days, I can check mine on the way home.




From what I've been told they don't have regular days. They must get some advance notice however because the manager knew a truck was coming in. I don't think they always get things unloaded, unpacked and priced and on the shelves that same day so keep that in mind too. If your location says they are getting a truck in on X, then I would try to stop by the following day's afternoon or evening.


----------



## bellelostdrake

I've asked the Seal Beach and Yorba Linda employees, and as of now, their deliveries are Tuesdays and Thursdays. My Aunt works at TJ MAXX though, and I can 100% tell you that even though they get deliveries on set days, it def all doesn't get put out that same day. Sometimes they get way too many pallets to do in one day. So like Ghost of Spookie said, the next day is probably better. However I am impatient and like to stalk them lol.


----------



## Shadowbat

Went to DT to get our party supplies. They have lots of treat bags of various styles. Cups and goblets. Basically all the things that have been reported. It was just nice to walk in a see all these things together in bulk. I did notice these, which I dont think have been mentioned yet:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More HomeGoods*

Here's some pics from my recent HomeGoods visit. As I mentioned previously I purchased the skelly (still haven't taken out of box however). More photo details in my HF album.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And some more photos:











The chunky wooden cat pictured in the bottom of this next photo is very similar to decor I saw at ROSS. They would go nicely together. HomeGoods had more pieces not pictured of this kind of decor BTW.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Finally, saw this witch's hat some of you might like a lot. It was in the lamps department BTW.


----------



## bozz

Saw the new 5' tall Butler at K-mart today...........I love him and want him bad.......he has the crow on his shoulders ...............$ 129 is a bit too much for me......But I like this version better than last years.


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And some more photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chunky wooden cat pictured in the bottom of this next photo is very similar to decor I saw at ROSS. They would go nicely together. HomeGoods had more pieces not pictured of this kind of decor BTW.


oh darnit they have the large resin with with platter like the pumpkin man i bought !!!! oh i hope homesense gets one so i can grab her !!!!! 

i so want that witch handbook and curse


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ROSS discount on Tuesdays*

Here's something that might help out a little bit with your halloween purchases at ROSS. Don't think I mentioned this before, but if you are 55 or older, ROSS DRESS FOR LESS gives "seniors" a 10% discount on their purchases on Tuesday, not just for one item but for the entire purchase amount. You need to ask for it at checkout. So enjoy being older  or take your mom shopping


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*New catalogs in the mail*

Received my BuyCostumes halloween catalog in the mail yesterday, mostly costumes profiled but also a few props. 

The Ballard Design catalog that arrived too had one halloween related item that I noticed--chandelier shades that were either in black or orange and had a smiling JOL face cut out on them. Bet those would look nice with the lights dimmed or with flickering bulbs and the shades dripping with spider webs. Specialized and kind of pricey silk shades, especially the more light bulbs you have to cover. I could see buying paper shades and customizing them though.


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Received my BuyCostumes halloween catalog in the mail yesterday, mostly costumes profiled but also a few props.


We got ours a couple days ago. Were going to get a bunch of props and supplies for the party, like the room setter kit. We have $100 dollars worth of stuff marked so we can use the $20 off coupon.


----------



## Crazytrain83

So.... This skelly of yours.

How tall?
How Much?



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's some pics from my recent HomeGoods visit. As I mentioned previously I purchased the skelly (still haven't taken out of box however). More photo details in my HF album.


----------



## Spooky Chef

I was at Cost Plus World Market today, the manager told me they will have Halloween items out next week.


----------



## bellelostdrake

Just got back from Home Goods in Seal Beach and they had a BIG PROP out! It's a Vampire/Dracula guy, lifesize. He has huge eyes, they remind me of Anime eyes (think Sailor Moon), and had a full blown cape on, lined in red sequins. It didn't appear to me that he moved, but I could be wrong. I searched around his base and saw no plug in or cord or anything. He was really expensive, $499.99, and for a non-moving prop, that's waaaay out of my price range. I did get a few pics, and as soon as I find my camera cord, I'll post them.

Also, I was talking to two of the girls who work there, and I questioned both of them on why Home Goods was so late to really fill up this year. Apparently, people actually complained that Halloween was out to early. The horror! I told them there's plenty of us who would buy this every day, every year, if it were readily available. Today's visit was the first of the season for me where I actually purchased multiple things and saw that the shelves were completely packed full of delicious Halloween goodies.


----------



## a witch from canada

bellelostdrake said:


> Just got back from Home Goods in Seal Beach and they had a BIG PROP out! It's a Vampire/Dracula guy, lifesize. He has huge eyes, they remind me of Anime eyes (think Sailor Moon), and had a full blown cape on, lined in red sequins. It didn't appear to me that he moved, but I could be wrong. I searched around his base and saw no plug in or cord or anything. He was really expensive, $499.99, and for a non-moving prop, that's waaaay out of my price range. I did get a few pics, and as soon as I find my camera cord, I'll post them.
> 
> Also, I was talking to two of the girls who work there, and I questioned both of them on why Home Goods was so late to really fill up this year. Apparently, people actually complained that Halloween was out to early. The horror! I told them there's plenty of us who would buy this every day, every year, if it were readily available. Today's visit was the first of the season for me where I actually purchased multiple things and saw that the shelves were completely packed full of delicious Halloween goodies.


wanna see pictures


----------



## BlueFrog

Speaking of Home Goods, has anyone in the U.S. seen that amazing pumpkin greeter guy *a witch from canada* bought for sale on this side of the border? I want him in the worst way, although I fear what he might cost.

ETA: I think I just saw him, or some version of him, in Ghost of Spookie's pictures. So, dare I ask what his pricetag is?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Hanging LED Skeleton specifics*



Crazytrain83 said:


> So.... This skelly of yours.
> 
> How tall?
> How Much?



I knew when I posted pics of him inquiring minds would ask LOL! I pulled him out of the box and loaded him up with 3 AA batteries. Nice green LED lighting. Everything is wired through the skull and bones and joints so no dangling wires. The lights fade on and off at different intervals so some part of him will always be illuminated. On/Off switch and battery compartment in the back of the skull.

From Skull to Toes my guy *measured 62 inches (just over 5 feet)*. Depending on how long the joint connections are his length could vary slightly. The bones are a yellowed bone color and the prop is pretty heavy actually. Don't know if it's made of a resin or baked clay or what (reminds me a little of buckys), but it's not plastic and probably would break if dropped. He's well packaged in a styrofoam-sectioned interior container within the outer box. Instructions inside say not to use rechargeable batteries (many props have this restriction). 

The prop was manufactured for Costco. Costco's always had some nice quality props and I'm very happy with this guy. It is indoors only. *$24.99.* Gotta love HOME GOODS for the items that they get in. _So if you like him and are looking for him remember to search HomeGoods, not Costco._

Here's a pic of him fully hanging on our door and a close up of his torso. You supply the hook to hang and you'll want it to be a strong one. BTW I noticed from the photos that I accidentally left some bubble wrap from his packaging inside his rib cage. 




















Almost forgot to mention that his jaw is wired with a spring. He's not animated but you could wedge or wire his mouth open so he looked like he was screaming. Obviously the hands/arms etc could be wired and suspended into some different positions also. I'm very happy with him as a purchase and the price was reasonable.


----------



## bellelostdrake

BlueFrog said:


> Speaking of Home Goods, has anyone in the U.S. seen that amazing pumpkin greeter guy *a witch from canada* bought for sale on this side of the border? I want him in the worst way, although I fear what he might cost.
> 
> ETA: I think I just saw him, or some version of him, in Ghost of Spookie's pictures. So, dare I ask what his pricetag is?


The pumpkin greeter has been at all of the Home Goods I've been to. There's also a witch that's the same size. They're each $169.99.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> Speaking of Home Goods, has anyone in the U.S. seen that amazing pumpkin greeter guy *a witch from canada* bought for sale on this side of the border? I want him in the worst way, although I fear what he might cost.
> 
> ETA: I think I just saw him, or some version of him, in Ghost of Spookie's pictures. So, dare I ask what his pricetag is?



I posted a pic of him back in the beginning of August, probably around the 5th, so they've been in some of the stores for a few weeks now (mine's from a California store and among the early decorations this location got in). $169 is the magical price. There was a witch one also that my store got in. Last year they had different greeters. Picks of both with pricing and other descriptions are still in my shopping albums for this year and last.


----------



## BlueFrog

He is gorgeous but will be out of my budget for this year. I don't suppose they do deep discounts before or after the holiday, do they? 

Judging by the pictures, I'm still going to have to make a pilgrimage soon. :sighs:


----------



## bellelostdrake

Okay, here's the lifesize Dracula from Home Goods found in Seal Beach today, priced at $499.99.

http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/...n 2010/?action=view&current=August2010136.jpg

The album has a few pics showing his feet, hand, and up close pics too. I asked the girls there if they knew if this was *the big piece* for this year, but they weren't sure. I was so hoping for a prop around the price, size, detail, etc. of ScareTaker last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> He is gorgeous but will be out of my budget for this year. I don't suppose they do deep discounts before or after the holiday, do they?
> 
> Judging by the pictures, I'm still going to have to make a pilgrimage soon. :sighs:



HomeGoods and TJMaxx and affiliated companies do have a clearance area in the store, but I've never seen anything like this last long enough on the floor to make it to the clearance section. I should also probably mention that most stores will get one or two of each of these items in while other locations may not get any at all. Assume this is mostly based on the sales figures for each location.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

bellelostdrake said:


> Okay, here's the lifesize Dracula from Home Goods found in Seal Beach today, priced at $499.99.
> 
> http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/...n 2010/?action=view&current=August2010136.jpg
> 
> The album has a few pics showing his feet, hand, and up close pics too. I asked the girls there if they knew if this was *the big piece* for this year, but they weren't sure. I was so hoping for a prop around the price, size, detail, etc. of ScareTaker last year.



Thanks for the pics. I always like to see what you have in your location. You guys down in SoCal always seem to get some of the larger, more expensive props. Drac isn't to my tastes (and looks kind of like a giant doll IMO) _and definitely_ out of my halloween budget but he's quite unique. Again, amazing range of stuff HomeGoods gets in. Any more shopping pics to show?


----------



## bellelostdrake

LOL, Ghost of Spookie, he's not really to my taste either, but I had to share. I'm working on uploading the rest of my Home Goods pics to my photobucket album. I'm afraid I have zero knowledge on how to upload the pics directly to here for everyone to see, but usually I get home and found you've put the pics up already anyway! You're so good at finding the best deals and sharing them with us


----------



## sambone

*Witch at Homegoods*

There have been a few pictures of a life size witch at homegoods, she has a staff with a skull on top and is holding a crystal ball in the other hand,
I saw her today, and was excited to buy, until i checked it out, not alot to her for 99.99
I think I will be getting the witch from Walmart with the crystal ball, great price!
Helga the fortune teller, it is selling for 169.99 at Halloween Asylum
I think Walmarts price (110) will sell her out fast


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I know the witch you are talking about at HG. They had her last year also in some locations. In fact I think I took of pic of her and put her in my album last year. She was pretty tall as I remember and was a latex prop I think. Anything latex adds to the cost. Can't remember if her crystal ball was lit. I didn't think she was a bad price for the height, latex and quality.

I tried to find the Walmart witch you mentioned but for some reason didn't see it. Could you link to it?


----------



## prestonjjrtr

bellelostdrake said:


> Okay, here's the lifesize Dracula from Home Goods found in Seal Beach today, priced at $499.99.
> 
> http://s918.photobucket.com/albums/...n 2010/?action=view&current=August2010136.jpg
> 
> The album has a few pics showing his feet, hand, and up close pics too. I asked the girls there if they knew if this was *the big piece* for this year, but they weren't sure. I was so hoping for a prop around the price, size, detail, etc. of ScareTaker last year.


Thanks for posting the link to your Halloween pictures of HomeGoods. That Dracula is unique but way too expensive for it in my opinion. I like the Scaretaker they had for sale a lot better and it was a lot less expensive too. 

I really appreciate all of the pics you took, it really helps a lot !!


----------



## Guest

I went to Lowes today to grab stuff for my house remodel and...Halloween has arrived!!!!!

Gemmy Witch
Gemmy Butler
Lots of Inflatables
Light up Sign
Light Up cat
pathway lights
pumpkins


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GrandinRoad catalog*

Just opened my mail to find a halloween GrandinRoad catalog. Really nice large section of props and such. Some I recognize from last year, some that I liked that sold out quickly last year, some new stuff. I think my favorite item is the new GID mural with the full moon. I don't know about you guys but I try to keep my GR catalogs for ideas.

In addition to their regular halloween mdse I recognized a lot of Martha Stewart halloween stuff that she use to sell years ago on her website (before they closed their online store). I have the forgot-me-not party invites pictured and always loved her table top 3-D black tree. Remember she sold the kit on the website and featured making one on her TV show. Now that I have a scrolling jigsaw of my own I'll probably try my hand at cutting one out. I'd love to use it as a centerpiece on a buffet table or maybe even use it at a candy handout station.

I'm assuming GR will be airing a QVC or is it HSN program this year. Anyone see it scheduled yet?


----------



## a witch from canada

ghost of spookie that skellie is really cool congrads on your purchase  i hope one of the homesense gets the witch like the pumpkin greeter i got expensive a bit but these can stay out all year at my house )


----------



## Crazytrain83

Thanks for the info. He looks great. I know where I'm going tomorrow!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I knew when I posted pics of him inquiring minds would ask LOL! I pulled him out of the box and loaded him up with 3 AA batteries. Nice green LED lighting. Everything is wired through the skull and bones and joints so no dangling wires. The lights fade on and off at different intervals so some part of him will always be illuminated. On/Off switch and battery compartment in the back of the skull.
> 
> From Skull to Toes my guy *measured 62 inches (just over 5 feet)*. Depending on how long the joint connections are his length could vary slightly. The bones are a yellowed bone color and the prop is pretty heavy actually. Don't know if it's made of a resin or baked clay or what (reminds me a little of buckys), but it's not plastic and probably would break if dropped. He's well packaged in a styrofoam-sectioned interior container within the outer box. Instructions inside say not to use rechargeable batteries (many props have this restriction).
> 
> The prop was manufactured for Costco. Costco's always had some nice quality props and I'm very happy with this guy. It is indoors only. *$24.99.* Gotta love HOME GOODS for the items that they get in. _So if you like him and are looking for him remember to search HomeGoods, not Costco._
> 
> Here's a pic of him fully hanging on our door and a close up of his torso. You supply the hook to hang and you'll want it to be a strong one. BTW I noticed from the photos that I accidentally left some bubble wrap from his packaging inside his rib cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to mention that his jaw is wired with a spring. He's not animated but you could wedge or wire his mouth open so he looked like he was screaming. Obviously the hands/arms etc could be wired and suspended into some different positions also. I'm very happy with him as a purchase and the price was reasonable.


----------



## printersdevil

Our Lowe's finally got the Halloween out, but I was disappointed. Not a lot there besides the butler, the witch with the goofy balls on her hat and a big blow up Frankenstein. Oh yeah, they also had a blow up skeleton for a graveyard. Now, that I think about it, I think I bought one of those last year the day after Halloween at Walgreens. It was called Napolean Blown-aparte. Not sure why I bought it (except the price--LOL). It is not something I like. 

Does anyone have one? I have only seen them in the boxes. I am not particullary fond of the blow ups.


----------



## printersdevil

I so want the crystal ball with the witch hands from the CTS that some of you found. We don't have a store anywhere around us and I have checked with everyone I know about one. I have someone on a Christmas board that was going to her mom's where they have this store. She was going to pick one up for me. She PMd me today that they didn't have it. 

Is there anyone who would be willing to buy one and let me send you the money for it and shipping?


----------



## sambone

Here is the walmart link
I search "Halloween" at all of the stores and then sort by high price,
that gives you all of the good props first
She is called Helga fortune teller

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Animated-Ultimate-Evil-Helga-Fortune-Teller-5-6/14935868


I got the GR catalogue today too! Awesome! I only wish I had Martha's Money!


----------



## sambone

That skelly is great for 25 bucks.
I am at homegoods tomorrow morning for sure


----------



## littlespook

Got my Halloween fix at Michaels tonight! I picked up the sign thats says " You Say Witch Like Its A Bad Thing" - Love it


----------



## Deadna

printersdevil said:


> I so want the crystal ball with the witch hands from the CTS that some of you found. We don't have a store anywhere around us and I have checked with everyone I know about one. I have someone on a Christmas board that was going to her mom's where they have this store. She was going to pick one up for me. She PMd me today that they didn't have it.
> 
> Is there anyone who would be willing to buy one and let me send you the money for it and shipping?


I know how you feel...my mom went to one of the stores today and picked one up for me but when she got here there was none in the bag 
They didn't even ring it up...she was so mad cause there was no reason NOT to have seen it!


----------



## rockplayson

Went to Safeway grocery store and they have a few outdoor halloween iteams in. They also had some lights and a tombstone.


----------



## v_gan

One of the *Dollar Trees* by me had a bunch of last year's Halloween on sale for 50% off. There were signs and stickers and a bunch of random costume-y things. Christmas was 75% off.

*Old Navy* has their Halloween jammies out! I bought a pair of jack-o-lantern pajama pants, as well as some lounging-type shorts with jack-o-lantern faces. They also had owls, skulls, and.. I think witches? No! Blacks cats! They had shirts and socks, as well as pet costumes. Oh, and men's undies. No ladie's that I saw, though 

*Dollar General* had some really good prices on Halloween items. Masks, pitchforks, creepy cloth, and a bunch more for $1. I bought some plastic urns that were in the summer clearance for $1.50 each. I'm going to spray paint them black and use them for my pumpkin porch display.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Having seen Mr. Gris' post about Lowes this afternoon, we stopped in at one after dinner tonight. 

Here's what greeted shoppers to the store at the entrance. I loved it! Great way to let everyone know that Halloween had come to Lowes. His eyes light, his mouth moves when he talks, and his lantern is lit too. I was so shocked to see him at the entrance that I forgot to pay closer attention to what he said and did. His actions appeared to be motion triggered and on a delay so he wasn't going off everytime you walked past or moved. I like that in a prop. 











And no, I it's not pics from a Macy's halloween parade, it's Lowes! Actually quite a nice selection of inflatables this year and no Xmas ones in site!!










This gargoyle's eyes glowed red and his head turned side to side. Found him on another endcap.










A full end cap of halloween lights and props. Another inflatable on top.










And last picture of the item I most liked. Something new from Gemmy. I could see using this for a number of applications. Some nice scary faces for the slides too, not cutsie. I just noticed in posting the photo that it has sound too. I wonder what sounds that would be. 










I don't know if this is it for items. I'd like to see more but I was happy to see what I did.


----------



## sweet&sinister

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's some pics from my recent HomeGoods visit. As I mentioned previously I purchased the skelly (still haven't taken out of box however). More photo details in my HF album.


I picked up that same skeleton. I'm 5ft & I'm pretty sure it's taller than me & gosh it's so HEAVY! I like how bright it is. Our store only had 2 of them.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, all the wonderful stuff. loving all the pics you guys. looking forward to hallolween being put out around here


----------



## halloween71

I need to find a home goods.


----------



## halloween71

littlespook said:


> Got my Halloween fix at Michaels tonight! I picked up the sign thats says " You Say Witch Like Its A Bad Thing" - Love it


I need that sign lol.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Having seen Mr. Gris' post about Lowes this afternoon, we stopped in at one after dinner tonight.
> 
> Here's what greeted shoppers to the store at the entrance. I loved it! Great way to let everyone know that Halloween had come to Lowes. His eyes light, his mouth moves when he talks, and his lantern is lit too. I was so shocked to see him at the entrance that I forgot to pay closer attention to what he said and did. His actions appeared to be motion triggered and on a delay so he wasn't going off everytime you walked past or moved. I like that in a prop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I it's not pics from a Macy's halloween parade, it's Lowes! Actually quite a nice selection of inflatables this year and no Xmas ones in site!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gargoyle's eyes glowed red and his head turned side to side. Found him on another endcap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A full end cap of halloween lights and props. Another inflatable on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last picture of the item I most liked. Something new from Gemmy. I could see using this for a number of applications. Some nice scary faces for the slides too, not cutsie. I just noticed in posting the photo that it has sound too. I wonder what sounds that would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is it for items. I'd like to see more but I was happy to see what I did.


Love the greeter and that projector I want that.The price is really cheap.


----------



## Shadowbat

Love that gargoyle!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Ace Hardware Halloween*

Just a heads up that Ace Hardware is listed as a Gemmy vendor. I'm going to check them out this afternoon to see what halloween they have out yet. I'm thinking of buying the 6-slide projector with scary faces (pictured above at Lowes) and supposedly they will carry it. 

According to the Ace Hardware website, they will be carrying Celebrations purple rope light (also in orange), which is connectable up to 200 feet. I haven't seen purple in my area for a while so am interested. Also will have black light C9 25-bulb strands. 

Here's a search link which I hope will stay up and not time out. Ace Hardware

BTW if you are an Ace Rewards member, check to see if you've received any mailings lately. Last week I received a 20% off coupon (valid thru 8/31) for one item. I think I'll use it on the Gemmy projector if they have it in the store before the end of the month.


----------



## v_gan

*Old Time Pottery* had what looked to be all of their Halloween merchandise out.

I bought two foam skulls with red LED eyes that fade in and out for $4 each. I'm thinking about going back and getting about four more. I think it would look cool to have them all in the same area, with all their eyes fading in and out at different times.


----------



## scarysherry

Just picked up the Talking busts from sams.....they are a pretty good size.
( 16 inches tall....and i'm gonna guess 14 inches wide) As previously mentioned...they are extremely well made...and worth the price!


----------



## skullnbones

*More Ross*

ok i went back to Ross i had to have these skull items:
salt n pepper shakers
crackled glass candle holders
View attachment 11913


View attachment 11914


----------



## The Crow 1994

halloween71 said:


> I need to find a home goods.


Amen!! The TJ Maxx's and Marshall's absolutely BLOW in our area, when it comes to Halloween decor. After seeing all these awesome pics of the stuff at the Home Goods stores, I know we'd be dropping some coin there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

skullnbones said:


> ok i went back to Ross i had to have these skull items:
> salt n pepper shakers
> crackled glass candle holders
> View attachment 11913
> 
> 
> View attachment 11914



Ahh, I'm sensing a theme here skullnbones! Nice purchases. I see that ROSS is getting in more of the Boston Warehouse Bone Collectors collection items this year. So far I have only seen the metal trays in my location.


----------



## Deadna

Dollar General has a set of 10 lighted hockey masks on a string that flash a reddish light and plays the tune to Halloween. I don't know why it's not Friday the 13th but it works anyway,they also come in skulls and cost $10.


----------



## icemanfred

PIcked up the spector projector from Lowes.
pretty cool. the sound is horrible. but I expected that and you can turn it off.

has a rippling effct that I thought was cool.

says for indoor use.

dont see anyway to focus. The rippling effect seems to hide focus issues. 

just pulled it out of the box and turned it on at work. pointed it at the wall. 
No time to get more involved with it right now.

I like the effect


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dollar General also has hollow graphic pictures you hang on the wall. One is a female and one is a man. They change from normal to gruesome.


----------



## BlueFrog

While at JoAnn's buying muslin for a mummy table, I was pleased to see they had laid out quite a few aisles for Halloween and were already starting to stock in earnest. I'm sure there's lots yet to be revealed but it was an encouraging sign. Party City is also definitely getting into the swing. They had a winged vampire hanging prop that I would love to disassemble for parts but I'm sure it will be much too expensive to hack up. 

My local GoodWill has nary a Halloween item in sight but has started putting up scene setters, so maybe they'll start earlier this year than they did last.


----------



## RCIAG

My Big Lots still doesn't have everything out, but school starts Monday so I expect everything to be out by next weekend. They even have out some Univ. of MD/Ravens Christmas decorations already but not all the Halloween stuff is out yet.

Dollar Store has most stuff out along w/a few Christmas items. 

Scored a couple of nice looking foam skulls at Michaels along w/some small resin busts. Also got the new Pumpkin Masters Carving kit from Michaels, I buy it every year & have a giant notebook full of all of them. This year they have 4 patterns that are exclusive to Michaels so I'm glad I got it there instead of Walmart. Michaels also has some black foam pumpkins this year & some orange glitter & black glitter foam pumpkins. The larger kind for carving. But they weren't on sale yet, I think they were $14.99, so I skipped 'em. Plus I'm not that fond of glitter all over everything, but the black non-glittery pumpkins would kinda cool to use.

I didn't even wanna go near Target or Walmart today because it's the last weekend before school starts on Monday & I know they'll be crazy.

So I went to Kohls instead & bought myself some new shoes & a good portion of a new fall wardrobe!!


----------



## CobhamManor

I just went to all the stores to check for good stuff, and was surprised!

The stores that had stuff out in my area were:

K-Mart (About half of everything was out, including costumes)
Michaels (Still looks like getting even more each week!)
Walgreens (TWO top shelves with some good stuff...)
Jo-Ann (Starting to get stuff out...)
Big Lots had the "cute" stuff, but they just got in ONE ROW OF "CREEPY" DECOR! Tombstones, large hanging creatures, portraits, webs, bats, and giant skulls! I hope they get even more!

Wal-Mart was unpacking all of the Halloween candy, but no goodies yet!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dang, I hope our Kmart is putting out their Halloween stuff!


----------



## rockplayson

My local Super Target has costumes out. The aisles are being set up as week speak.  They have about 5 of them all lined with an orange backdrop.


----------



## Effie

I went to HomeGoods on Friday not expecting to find anything but "cutesy" items, and I found this! Even my husband loved it! $29.99 seemed like a good price, it is HUGE and very heavy! It's a little dorky looking with the eyeballs painted with glow in the dark paint, but a little paint can fix that!


----------



## Jottle

icemanfred said:


> PIcked up the spector projector from Lowes.
> pretty cool. the sound is horrible. but I expected that and you can turn it off.
> 
> has a rippling effct that I thought was cool.
> 
> says for indoor use.
> 
> dont see anyway to focus. The rippling effect seems to hide focus issues.
> 
> just pulled it out of the box and turned it on at work. pointed it at the wall.
> No time to get more involved with it right now.
> 
> I like the effect


I saw that projector at lowes, but it's unclear how big the image can be projected. If you move the projector back as far as possible, can you tell us the diameter of the image that's projected? At lowes it seemed like less than 2.5ft. Please let us know if you can get a really large image, say the size of a doorway or the side of a house.


----------



## icemanfred

I used the projector last night in my window about 44" across.
didnt try it outside on the building casue it said "indoor use".
But tonight I will project out of a second floor window onto the ground and see what the image looks like.


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern

icemanfred said:


> I used the projector last night in my window about 44" across.
> didnt try it outside on the building casue it said "indoor use".
> But tonight I will project out of a second floor window onto the ground and see what the image looks like.



Great idea! I wonder how it would look inside a gypsy tent/seance scene?!


----------



## a witch from canada

well here are some of my purchases from saturdays trip to Ottawa 

homesense : that place is really killing my wallet this year ....


































































michaels


----------



## a witch from canada

and the rest of the purchases here ....

partymart : got some fog sents i cant wait to try it out the little pouch are not opened yet and it smells lol .....










Audreys costumes










value village


----------



## printersdevil

A Witch from Canada---WOW!

It is all wonderful, but the cats look so real...

I love all the witchy things.


----------



## harvestmoon

My local Flower Factory & Gabriel Brother's has quite a bit of stuff out. 

Flower Factory actually has a HUGE amount out, everything from 'cutesy' to creepy. Lots of hanging skeletons, ghouls, clowns, - tombstones, heads on stakes, bag-o-bones, signs, ceramics, airblowns, ALOT!

Gabriel Brother's has alot of hanging ghouls. They have the skeleton death bed kits for $9.99!! Seen those on Spirit's website for like $29.99. 

I bought a styrofoam male head at FF for $4.50 today, 2 small bottles of paint $.95 ea, and some sponge brushes for $0.65. That's to start working on my head for my lifesize Jason. (still need more supplies though)

I bought $12 worth of PVC for my Jason body frame at Lowe's....who also, my local store, has some great lighted figures, etc.

I also hit a local Goodwill & Volunteer's of America. I got a need animated prop Grim Reaper that speaks & gets up from a chair, etc. for $7.99, which I would estimate at about $20 new. I got some Jason clothes for about $4, and some 'stuffing' for another $2. 

Good day I'd say


----------



## solares07

I love seeing Halloween stuff in advance!!! It gets me excited for Halloween! 1 month till October


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*A Witch from Canada*, I love your recent purchases. A number of things you got from Homesense I haven't seen down here in the U.S. yet. I especially like your black cats and the potion bottles and the picture bottles are pretty cool. They definitely look like indoor cats though.

I laughed when I saw your skull and cross bones plaque because I had almost bought it (in fact took a pic of it--which I didn't post) on my last visit to HG. I can't explain why I wanted it but put it in my cart and decided I wanted the lit skeleton more so put it back. I was thinking I was going to use it in a pirate bar scene or in the pirate captain's quarters. The frame of it sort of reminds me of some wall plaques my parents had when I was growing up I think. I believe they might have had pirate ships (more like wooden sailing vessels--probably the ships Columbus came over on!) on them but it was so long ago can't remember. Probably my childhood imagination that they were pirates ships. 

I find this time of year the hardest shopping in some ways. The specialty stores aren't open yet so you don't know what you'll find there and then you have these home decor stores that get some really unique items. Always gets to be a struggle between props for the outside or things for the inside. And then my wish list starts forming for next year LOL.

A question for you. What will do with your spinning motors? I see them sold every year and just don't know what to use them for. I posted the question over in the prop section but only got one response. I can't believe everyone uses it the same way.

BTW absolutely love your gargoyle *Effie*. He looks all ready to leap down and go after someone. Of the 3-5 years I've been shopping HomeGoods I think he looks the most evil of the ones I've seen. I actually like the idea of GID eyes. I bought resin gargoyles from HG two years in a row and they weren't doing GID at that time. Your guy really rocks terror. Have fun with him.


----------



## creepingdth

oh my god, witch from canada, i absolutley looooove those kitty cats. they look my birdie when she was a baby. may i ask how much they were? wish i had a homesense around here, i'd leave them out year round. great find.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

It's been a few pages of posts back but I also wanted to comment on how nice that Skull and Bone tiered serving stand that Greaseballs80 bought from Horchow was. That is definitely a keeper to use over the years. Just enough sparkle to catch attention to the tray but not too much to be gaudy. Very classy. Enjoy!


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> and the rest of the purchases here ....
> 
> partymart : got some fog sents i cant wait to try it out the little pouch are not opened yet and it smells lol .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audreys costumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> value village


*Witch from Canada*, You got that Lifesize Masqurade Skeleton at Winners (Homesense)? How much was he? I never seen him there when I was at Winners last, I'll have to search for him


----------



## a witch from canada

thanks guys for the sweet words i did enjoy my shopping day yesterday alot  

ghost of spookie i dont know yet how i am gonna use those motors i toughts at first they went left to right but they spin around so will see i suspended a witch prop on one to see if the motor was strong for the prop weight and it worked but motor was a bit louder lol ....

i know what you mean about the decoration stuff and the props , i always am torn but this year i made a budget asside for large props only , but those homesense stores are really making me spend alot this year i didnt plan lol ....and my other problem is i never buy props for just the theme i am doing that year i always get a few things for the other theme in case they dont make them the year after ...


----------



## Jess-o-Lantern

maximpakt said:


> This looks pretty cool http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W428308380002P?mv=rr


Wow! Looks like Kmart will have some great stuff this year! I must admit that last year I was completely disappointed with Walmart's ever-shrinking selection of Halloween goodies, but Kmart seems to be getting better each year. Where I live, Kmart is not frequently shopped because ours is getting older and run-down while our Walmart and Targets are only a few years old, so I can usually get really nice Halloween stuff at a discount price the day before or the day of Halloween. Two years ago, I got two shaking spider cocoons at half price.


----------



## a witch from canada

printersdevil and creepingdth i love the cats , when i walked in the store it is the first thing i saw i didnt see them at any other homesense either they wore the only 2 left ....they wore 20$ each they look real...but not for putting them outside unless a covered area ....


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic , i got the masquerade skeleton at michaels , 199$ canadian and i had a 40% coupon for him....i have a video of all the phrases he sais (lots) and at first his jaw almost didnt move but when he got going it moved ok and it (so far) doesnt clap....when photobucket is done uploading the video i'll post it here


----------



## icemanfred

spector projector from Lowes $29.

well I shot this out of a second floor window. it is projected onto bushes, sidewalk and grass.
as you can see, it dosent show up well on the bushes or grass. But looks pretty good on the sidewalk. pretty good size too. Nobody around to hold the projector so I could measure. But I think you get the idea. It would look good on a light colored house w/o alot of light from a street light.

Dont know why the still image on the link looks so bright.

YouTube- 20100829202602


----------



## Red

That looks so cool Icemanfred! I want one 
I'd project it onto my garage door!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the video Icemanfred. I think you sold me on that projector for sure. I like the wavy kind of pattern too. 

On Friday I had gone to my local Ace, who Gemmy listed as having this item, but ours is "independently owned" and they don't really _do_ halloween so didn't carry it (although the manager told me that he's noticed that over the last 5 years people have been spending alot more on halloween than before----duh! Guess he's kind of slow and missing the trend). I was hoping to use a 20% discount coupon there. I will probably end up buying it from Lowes it looks like. They did have that nice Skeleton greeter at the door so I'd like to support them.

BTW what was your favorite slide image to use?


----------



## Shadowbat

harvestmoon said:


> My local Flower Factory & Gabriel Brother's has quite a bit of stuff out.
> 
> Flower Factory actually has a HUGE amount out, everything from 'cutesy' to creepy. Lots of hanging skeletons, ghouls, clowns, - tombstones, heads on stakes, bag-o-bones, signs, ceramics, airblowns, ALOT!
> 
> Gabriel Brother's has alot of hanging ghouls. They have the skeleton death bed kits for $9.99!! Seen those on Spirit's website for like $29.99.
> 
> I bought a styrofoam male head at FF for $4.50 today, 2 small bottles of paint $.95 ea, and some sponge brushes for $0.65. That's to start working on my head for my lifesize Jason. (still need more supplies though)
> 
> I bought $12 worth of PVC for my Jason body frame at Lowe's....who also, my local store, has some great lighted figures, etc.
> 
> I also hit a local Goodwill & Volunteer's of America. I got a need animated prop Grim Reaper that speaks & gets up from a chair, etc. for $7.99, which I would estimate at about $20 new. I got some Jason clothes for about $4, and some 'stuffing' for another $2.
> 
> Good day I'd say



Which Flower Factory?


----------



## greaseballs80

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's been a few pages of posts back but I also wanted to comment on how nice that Skull and Bone tiered serving stand that Greaseballs80 bought from Horchow was. That is definitely a keeper to use over the years. Just enough sparkle to catch attention to the tray but not too much to be gaudy. Very classy. Enjoy!


Thank you so much, i do love the stand very much and was a great purchase for me. Also, good to see you are so close to me. I am in Daly City, i was just over in your area last weekend @ home goods


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> Thank you so much, i do love the stand very much and was a great purchase for me. Also, good to see you are so close to me. I am in Daly City, i was just over in your area last weekend @ home goods



Have you been to the fairly new HomeGoods in San Carlos? We were there a few months after it opened and I was pretty impressed by the size of their store. We're both lucky in that we have a few HGs up and down the peninsula to shop at.


----------



## icemanfred

favorite slide was the one in the video.
always loved skulls.

the skull is also a clear slide so it appears brighter than the colored slides and the rippling effct shows better too.


----------



## a witch from canada

well after trying 4 times last night to get this on my photobucket and kept failing the upload , then uploaded to you tube and failed i gave up and tried youtube this morning and worked so here is the video of the masquerade skeleton from michaels store and the video of the lighted skeleton from michaels .


----------



## Atiehwata

based on this thread, I decided this weekend (8/28/2010 - 8/29/2010) to go and shop around to see what stores in my area had Halloween stuff out. 

1. Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Meijer, Sam's Club had nothing out for Halloween
2. 3 Dollar Stores did (Dollar Tree, Family Dollar, Dollar Express)
3. Sam's Club, although they did not have Halloween stuff out, DID have Christmas stuff out already to purchase. Roughly a 20 foot section of the hallway that normally is devoted to Christmas. 

Already purchased $10 worth of plastic/foam skulls.


----------



## hallorenescene

a witch from canada, i love your two items. that collar on the animated skeleton and the top hat really adds a nice touch. and the light up skeleton i love the best. very eye catching.

mernards in mason city iowa has halloween out. they have the crawling frankenstein hand and the shaking spirit some have been looking for. they always set up the halloween area so cute. they have an arch with halloween dangling from it and you feel like you're walking into a tunnel. they had quite a few nice things. and dollar tree i already mentioned has halloween out. looks like they'll still be putting out more. they got some more of the body parts in. i grabbed the liver, brain, and heart. i'll be able to work those into my theme a few years. hobby lobby has quite a bit out. they had a 3 to 4 foot funkin pumpkin that was very cool. $149.00 is a little steep for my pocketbook, but it was cool. the store clerk told me they are getting more in tues. in charles city dollar general had some stuff out, but nothing eye catching or memorable yet other than the left and right hands and feet. i need to pick some of those up. you don't see both sides real often.


----------



## Witchie_Woman

Target.com has some new Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items. They have a dip bowl with spreader, a candy dish and a cookie jar. I also saw some new melamine dinner and salad plates with anatomy book type pictures of skulls on them. Might be one of their themes for this year.


----------



## harvestmoon

Shadowbat said:


> Which Flower Factory?



The one in Mansfield


----------



## Rikki

I was at Kmart a few days ago. They weren't quite finished putting stuff out but they were pretty close. Snapped a few pictures.




























And I stopped at Kroger this morning. While they didn't have their Halloween selection out yet they did have a little display in the kitchenware area. It was all 25% off this week. I wanted most of it.


----------



## CreepySpiders

@Rikki ~ i like the wicked looking white jack o lanterns. normally white looks comical to me but these are cool!


----------



## obcessedwithit

I need to check our Kmart, I hope they have some of those items


----------



## halloween71

A witch from canada-love your purchases.


----------



## halloween71

icemanfred said:


> spector projector from Lowes $29.
> 
> well I shot this out of a second floor window. it is projected onto bushes, sidewalk and grass.
> as you can see, it dosent show up well on the bushes or grass. But looks pretty good on the sidewalk. pretty good size too. Nobody around to hold the projector so I could measure. But I think you get the idea. It would look good on a light colored house w/o alot of light from a street light.
> 
> Dont know why the still image on the link looks so bright.
> 
> YouTube- 20100829202602


I love the way it looks.I need to get me one.


----------



## Shadowbat

I need to check our Kmarts.


----------



## RCIAG

a witch from canada said:


> well after trying 4 times last night to get this on my photobucket and kept failing the upload , then uploaded to you tube and failed i gave up and tried youtube this morning and worked so here is the video of the masquerade skeleton from michaels store and the video of the lighted skeleton from michaels .
> 
> YouTube- masquerade skeleton
> 
> YouTube- lighted animated skeleton


The video of the little skeleton doesn't do it justice, it really is kinda neat. It would need to be weighted down though. The one on the display seem on the verge of tipping over with every move, but I'm sure that was more the way it was set up & the people that set it up than anything else.

The skeleton is pretty impressive in person too & I'm not usually into that sort of thing. It's pretty big & fairly sturdy looking. I think it's the cowl behind him that helps with the impression of its size. When I passed him in the store he said something every time.


----------



## rockplayson

Man I have got to save and go on one big shopping spree next year.


----------



## battygirl

I had a wedding to go to back home in (Indiana), so I found plenty of goodies to share with you all! I also posted this on the what did you buy thread.

1st pic: Bethany Lowe spiders on string @ TJ MAXX for $4.99. They will be hanging from my chandelier in the dinning room 

2nd pic: A spider inflatable from Menard's for $20. (It's going on our roof with a web of white Christmas lights.)

A cute little devil Halloween trick or treat pail lantern from a hole in the wall store called "country cabin", I can't find out who made it because there are no markings so please if you know anything about it let me know!!

A solid silver candelabra found at a yard sale for $5. The lady that sold it to me didn't understand why I didn't want to shine it all up.....I told her that I was getting it for Halloween and liked it dirty haha She was very confused!

*3RD PIC: FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE THE SKULL DECANTER SOLD @ROSS....
I found 4 black wine glasses with etched skulls on them @ TJ MAXX for $3.99 each. They go perfect together for not actually being a set.*

4th pic: A very ugly wooden cat cut out found @ GOODWILL for $2. I plan on painting it to be a Halloween kitty and sit a pumpkin or candle on it's tail!!


----------



## Hauntcast

*Pumpkin Ale is on the shelves*

Post Road Pumpkin Ale just hit the shelves at the local packie. That’s Package store for you non-Massholes. By far the best pumpkin ale that has touch my lips and many have tried to win my love.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Lowes Halloween going fast - Got last projector left*

My post got lost in cyberspace so this will be quick. I just bought the last Specter projector at my local Lowes. What's on the shelves is all they have. Move quick if you want this 6-slide projector that Icemanfred posted a video of at the $30 price point. More later.


----------



## Herman Secret

One of our local Walgreens has some halloween out on the top shelves amongst which was a werewolf groundbreaker @$10 (light up head and arm holding a heart) some neat character pumpkins (mickey mouse's, snoopy's and scooby doo's heads) didnt see price 

But last and no means least - THE JACK IN THE BOX !! .... I wanted one so badly last year ... and could only find it on ebay... well Walgreens have them again this year @14.99 

If you have not seen this before here's the youtube video


----------



## trickortreat

*Target*



Witchie_Woman said:


> Target.com has some new Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items. They have a dip bowl with spreader, a candy dish and a cookie jar. I also saw some new melamine dinner and salad plates with anatomy book type pictures of skulls on them. Might be one of their themes for this year.


Witchie Woman, I think you are right! Target usually carried flatware caddies and big metal beverage tubs for their 2 or 3 main themes, and based on that it seems to be Anatomical Skull and Mutlicolored Skull Pattern as themes this year. 

The anatomical skull theme is nice! This plate comes in white or black, but the other pieces have only the black background with white skull version:
http://tinyurl.com/2cepy3t

Here's the Anatomical Skull beverage tub, in the black background coloration:
http://tinyurl.com/24zk8s6

Here is the more festive multicolored skull theme on the flatware caddy:
http://tinyurl.com/2bkg7uw


So good to have a preview as who doesn't love Target??!


----------



## LairMistress

I love the jack in the box! But...is that Tom Kenny's voice I hear in it? Or maybe it's just the poor quality of my speakers? I looked away just as it spoke and I'd have sworn it was SpongeBob! Love the way it looks, though!


----------



## hirez00

Kmart, Target, and some other stores in my area (Los Angeles) are starting to put their Halloween stuff out now. Some items are decent quality for the price and can be "redressed" to look better. I can't believe KMart in my area are selling "Barney Skeletons" for about $49 bucks. Going to have to get a whole bunch of those at that price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Herman Secret said:


> One of our local Walgreens has some halloween out on the top shelves amongst which was a werewolf groundbreaker @$10 (light up head and arm holding a heart) some neat character pumpkins (mickey mouse's, snoopy's and scooby doo's heads) didnt see price
> 
> But last and no means least - THE JACK IN THE BOX !! .... I wanted one so badly last year ... and could only find it on ebay... well Walgreens have them again this year @14.99
> 
> If you have not seen this before here's the youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtb-t910SVo



Glad you were able to find it again this year at Walgreens. Probably cheaper in the long run than on eBay anyway. 

I remember that JIB, it is scary. Thanks for the heads up. I'm pretty sure I saw a JIB when I was in Walgreens over the weekend but didn't play with it so not sure if the one in my store was the same one. I hope it is because I'll go back for a closer look. I like the sound track a lot. Question for you? Is the soundtrack powered by the turning of the crank? it didn't seem that way to me so I thought I would ask. Is it battery powered? Thanks.


----------



## hallorenescene

i really like the jib too. but, what's the other two items look like. the werewolf groundbreaker and head, hand and heart sound very interesting.


----------



## Deadna

battygirl said:


> 4th pic: A very ugly wooden cat cut out found @ GOODWILL for $2. I plan on painting it to be a Halloween kitty and sit a pumpkin or candle on it's tail!!


That cat would look great just painted black with no facial features! I have a wooden cat (unpainted) that I've been hanging onto for years...this got me inspired  Great finds!


----------



## Rikki

I found Little Debbie Pumpkin Delights today at Kroger! These are my favorite seasonal treat - I start looking for them every August and buy a bunch before they stop stocking them (right around Halloween normally).


----------



## battygirl

Deadna make sure to take a picture if you paint your cat cut out I would love to see it!


----------



## Herman Secret

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Question for you? Is the soundtrack powered by the turning of the crank? it didn't seem that way to me so I thought I would ask. Is it battery powered? Thanks.



It is battery powered but you turn the crank to play the soundtrack, like a traditional JIB... still makes me jump each time I try it... lmao


----------



## Herman Secret

hallorenescene said:


> i really like the jib too. but, what's the other two items look like. the werewolf groundbreaker and head, hand and heart sound very interesting.


The head, arm and heart are all part of the werewolf groundbreaker ... not sure how big it is as it was in a box on the top shelf. Actually thinking of getting this so if I do I will set up and take measurements and pics


----------



## left4dead

Our Walgreen isn't stocking until the end of the week.
I'll be at Pax Prime in Seattle all weekend... so hopefully I'll have some time to go pick one up!
I want one of those Jack in the Boxes!!
I did run to Lowes tonight and I picked up one of those spector projector for $29, it's pretty cool, they only had 3 left.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Good Price on Skel-a-Mingos*

Noticed these Skel-a-Mingos over at ABCDistributing -- 2 for $9.95. I thought this was a pretty decent price and worth passing on. Heck I paid just under this I think for flamingos at Walgreens when they were on clearance and I still have to do the painting! Now that we just planted palm trees my skel-a-mingos will fit right in.










BTW ABC Distributing and LTD Commodities share many of the same items as they are sister companies. I didn't see them being sold right now over at LTD's site but it's possible they too will carry them.



NOTE: still no sign at either website for the Xmas Light Box (same insides as Halloween Lightning Box).


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Noticed these Skel-a-Mingos over at ABCDistributing -- 2 for $9.95. I thought this was a pretty decent price and worth passing on. Heck I paid just under this I think for flamingos at Walgreens when they were on clearance and I still have to do the painting! Now that we just planted palm trees my skel-a-mingos will fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW ABC Distributing and LTD Commodities share many of the same items as they are sister companies. I didn't see them being sold right now over at LTD's site but it's possible they too will carry them.


I just saw these in the window at a Halloween Boutique thats opening in our mall.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Lowe's Specter Projector with sound (Gemmy)*

For those interested in this lighting source, I thought I would mention that it uses a halogen bulb, has 5 feet of cord, has a fan and vents to disburse the heat. It says it's for indoor use. Comes with 6 slides. 400W, Fuse: 125V/3A, runs on 120/60Hz. The audio track volume can be turned off. Lowes is selling it for $29+. Gemmy's website says that Ace Hardware, Lowes and Menards are carrying it.

There are other stores that will be selling it based on a web search, BuyCostumes among the many I found. At a higher price point. It made we wonder if there were variations of the product being sold. So far the only difference I noticed was that the Lowes unit (and don't know about Ace or Menards versions) _did not include_ the 3 color filters the others seem to list as a part. I opened my box and only found the 6 slides, no filters. If this is the only difference, I'm very happy with my Lowes purchase since I have other lighting sources for filtered light. 

Love to hear from others if they notice any other differences in this product. I'm happy with the $29 price but if the higher priced units used an LED light source for example I might find that worth the extra money.

Here's a picture of the 6 slides that the Lowes version has in it:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Giggle Buddies - New character*

For those fans of the Giggle Buddies, I saw a new version being sold at LOWE'S this year. It was a vampire, instead of a sheet ghost, $19.98. Looked like it had an inflatable head. I took a picture of it and will upload it tomorrow. I have two of the ghost giggle buddies that I bought last year from a Goodwill. The little ToTers really like these guys.


----------



## Red

Stopped by my local Shopper Drug Mart. Lots of scarecrows and fall/harvest decorations! They did however have candy with Halloween Images on the packaging.


----------



## Herman Secret

Fred Meyer stores will be setting their halloween on September 12th. I will be doing the Candy set at our store so I will get a look first hand and will get pics of anything interesting


----------



## Witchie_Woman

If anyone is interested, here are links to the different Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items at Target.

Dip Bowl & Spreader:

http://www.target.com/Boston-Warehouse-Collector-Earthenware-Spreader/dp/B003MD6SKS/ref=br_1_72?ie=UTF8&id=Boston%20Warehouse%20Collector%20Earthenware%20Spreader&node=2232167011&searchView=list&searchSize=90&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=2232167011&sr=1-72&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1&qid=1283268291

Cookie Jar:

http://www.target.com/Boston-Warehouse-Collector-Earthenware-Cookie/dp/B003MDC230/ref=br_1_27?ie=UTF8&id=Boston%20Warehouse%20Collector%20Earthenware%20Cookie&node=2232167011&searchSize=90&searchView=list&searchPage=2&sr=1-27&qid=1283268392&rh=&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1

Candy Dish:

http://www.target.com/Boston-Warehouse-Collector-Earthenware-Footed/dp/B003MDA1GK/ref=br_1_83?ie=UTF8&id=Boston%20Warehouse%20Collector%20Earthenware%20Footed&node=2232167011&searchView=list&searchSize=90&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=2232167011&sr=1-83&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1&qid=1283268515


----------



## hallorenescene

Ghost of Spookie said:


> For those fans of the Giggle Buddies, I saw a new version being sold at LOWE'S this year. It was a vampire, instead of a sheet ghost, $19.98. Looked like it had an inflatable head. I took a picture of it and will upload it tomorrow. I have two of the ghost giggle buddies that I bought last year from a Goodwill. The little ToTers really like these guys.


i have a skeleton and a pumpkin. interested to see what a vampire looks like. don't know if i will like an inflatable head


----------



## bellelostdrake

Witchie_Woman said:


> If anyone is interested, here are links to the different Boston Warehouse Bone Collector items at Target.
> 
> Dip Bowl & Spreader:
> 
> http://www.target.com/Boston-Warehouse-Collector-Earthenware-Spreader/dp/B003MD6SKS/ref=br_1_72?ie=UTF8&id=Boston%20Warehouse%20Collector%20Earthenware%20Spreader&node=2232167011&searchView=list&searchSize=90&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=2232167011&sr=1-72&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1&qid=1283268291
> 
> Cookie Jar:
> 
> http://www.target.com/Boston-Warehouse-Collector-Earthenware-Cookie/dp/B003MDC230/ref=br_1_27?ie=UTF8&id=Boston%20Warehouse%20Collector%20Earthenware%20Cookie&node=2232167011&searchSize=90&searchView=list&searchPage=2&sr=1-27&qid=1283268392&rh=&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1
> 
> Candy Dish:
> 
> http://www.target.com/Boston-Warehouse-Collector-Earthenware-Footed/dp/B003MDA1GK/ref=br_1_83?ie=UTF8&id=Boston%20Warehouse%20Collector%20Earthenware%20Footed&node=2232167011&searchView=list&searchSize=90&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=2232167011&sr=1-83&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1&qid=1283268515


I love that Target is getting all of this gorgeous Boston Warehouse stuff in! I was at a TJ Maxx over the weekend and I found a BW skeleton hand pot holder and a package of two smaller BW pot holders (they fold and fit just your fingers and thumb) with skulls on them. They're the rubbery material, that's super easy to clean. Also found a silver skull BW timer. It matches this Target stuff perfectly. The timer was $6.99 and the pot holders were $3.99 and $6.99, a bit pricey I thought but since it's the rubbery material, maybe they'll last longer? I didn't get to snap pics because there were several employees working on their Halloween display as I was digging through what they hadn't shelved yet lol. They were already annoyed enough with me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Herman Secret said:


> It is battery powered but you turn the crank to play the soundtrack, like a traditional JIB... still makes me jump each time I try it... lmao



Thanks. I ended up picking one up this morning. I noticed there were two versions. One a tradition one with a male clown in the box and the other a female sort-of-Chuckie doll with haunted eyes and scars (think they called her a Jane-In-The-Box). I ended up getting the clown, guess i'm more a traditionalist or clowns creep me out more. LOL. 

BTW nothing had changed in my store as far as moving the mdse down to the lower shelves and stocking the rest. The cashier said probably later today or tomorrow. Finally! Can't wait to see what their big items are this year. I loved the hanging bat last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> i have a skeleton and a pumpkin. interested to see what a vampire looks like. don't know if i will like an inflatable head




Here's the new vampire Giggle Buddy from Lowe's.


----------



## Jules17

If you're shopping at Michaels this season, then the best thing is to go to their site and sign up for coupons which you'll get in your email. Then you have access to the 40% off coupons when you need them. I usually print a few out a week and then use one on an expensive item that I don't want to pay full price on (like an apothecary jar). Unfortunately, you can't use them on items already on sale and only one coupon per visit but there's always other items not on sale that you'll be shopping for anyway like candles, black paper, ribbon, etc.


----------



## Guest

I didnt know if I should put this in its own thread for Scooby Doo lovers but I figured here would work. I just got back from Walgreens and they have a Scooby Doo Head Jack O Lantern!!! I have to get it I love Scooby. 

Also they have a Mickey Mouse head Jack O, skulls and bones, lots of Tombstones and a werewolf groundbreaker that lights up and is holding its own beating heart...pretty sweet!

They said there is lots more to come out those were just to start filling in back to school gaps.


----------



## Guest

Oh haha I just read back a few pages and found out Hermans Secret beat me to the punch!


----------



## hallorenescene

not if you post a picture of the werewolf first. i would really like to see that. i like werewolves, but i've only found 4 worth buying. this one sounds intriguing. did you guys like the werewolf?

ghost of spooky, he's kind of cute. maybe the head is a soft pillow type. if it's inflateable, won't be so cool.


----------



## left4dead

One of the local Spirit's opened today, here's a couple of pics for you guy's!
Sorry for the poor quality, cell phone camera.....








http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-s-goodwill-finds-picture46424-0831001846.jpg


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Oh man I wish a Spirit would open near me. That stuff looks cool!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

*Heads up!*

Kohl's has lots of Halloween stuff on their site - some cool home items (shower curtain, hand towels) and oodles of costumes:

http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...3725432&bmSubmit=validate&bmUID=1283353725432

Zgallerie has a small selection of Halloween items up, including the silver skeleton hands pictured on several blogs:










http://www.zgallerie.com/c-94-halloween.aspx


----------



## Rikki

Michael's finally has out the Martha Stewart Halloween stuff plus a new selection of Halloween craft items (scrapbook stuff, stickers, banner and invitation kits, etc).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Zgallerie has a small selection of Halloween items up, including the silver skeleton hands pictured on several blogs:



Those silver skelly hands look similar to the ones I bought from HomeGoods last year. They make a nice paper weight too. I love that they go so nicely with the Boston Warehouse serveware items.

BTW if you search by "skull" and "skeleton" you sometimes turn up other items too, not listed under halloween. I also tried "witch" and "monster".


----------



## hallorenescene

left4dead, i love the clown. i'm sure way out of my budget


----------



## Red

Walked into my local grocey store to find this!








Spells out "Happy Halloween *Pumpkin Face*" with Halloween Chip boxes! The woman at the cashier said it took almost a week to do, and she thought it was real neat. She also said no one really notices it, but she loves Halloween, and it excited her 

I also JUST got word that Walmart has their Halloween Line out. My friend mentioned a witch on a broom (Rhoda) and a zombie servant (Horace the Butler). Can't wait to go check em' out! I think he said they're both 129$ each, but I'll check to make sure!


----------



## Red

Ghost of Spookie said:


> For those interested in this lighting source, I thought I would mention that it uses a halogen bulb, has 5 feet of cord, has a fan and vents to disburse the heat. It says it's for indoor use. Comes with 6 slides. 400W, Fuse: 125V/3A, runs on 120/60Hz. The audio track volume can be turned off. Lowes is selling it for $29+. Gemmy's website says that Ace Hardware, Lowes and Menards are carrying it.
> 
> There are other stores that will be selling it based on a web search, BuyCostumes among the many I found. At a higher price point. It made we wonder if there were variations of the product being sold. So far the only difference I noticed was that the Lowes unit (and don't know about Ace or Menards versions) _did not include_ the 3 color filters the others seem to list as a part. I opened my box and only found the 6 slides, no filters. If this is the only difference, I'm very happy with my Lowes purchase since I have other lighting sources for filtered light.
> 
> Love to hear from others if they notice any other differences in this product. I'm happy with the $29 price but if the higher priced units used an LED light source for example I might find that worth the extra money.
> 
> Here's a picture of the 6 slides that the Lowes version has in it:


He goes for $39.67 at Walmart, Canada.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Cast Aluminum Witch Hat & Cobweb Serving Pieces*

Hi all, 
The Members Only site OneKingsLane.com has on sale, until Sept 4 @ 11AM EDT, sand-cast aluminum serving pieces by Keane Collection. The Halloween offerings are:
Witch Hat Server, 12" diameter. Reg $120, on sale for $55.
Cobweb Platter, 11.5" diamater. Reg $39, on sale for $19.
Witch Broom & Hat Platter, 15.4" diameter. Reg $117, on sale for $55
Witch Shoe Server, 13" long. Reg $90, on sale for $39.

See the links for pictures of the items. 

More Info: High grade, Food Safe sand-cast Aluminum. Hand wash, dry immediately. Can be warmed to 325 degrees in oven, or put in freezer to chill prior to use. No microwave or dishwasher. Do not leave in standing water or it will stain. Cutting directly on surface will cause scratches. If serving salty or acidic items, coat surface lightly with spray cooking oil to protect the finish.

All sales final. Shipping for purchases up to $50 is $7.95. $50.01 to $100 is $9.95, $100.01 to $200 is $15.95.

You can join this free site immediately and shop by going to onekingslane.com. However, they also have a special going on now for referrals from current members. YOU can get a $10 instant shopping credit when you sign up through an email referral from current members. PM me with your email address, and I will send you an invite. Once you sign up from that email link, YOU will get $10 to spend.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

LOL Velvet - I JUST finished looking at all those items at OneKingsLane only to come here and see your post. GMTA!

I really like that witch hat server but I'm going to hold off until after I hit Home Goods tomorrow...


----------



## Velvet Vampire

LOL. Bella, we'd be a dangerous shopping team if we lived closer together. 

I really like the Witch Hat and the Shoe. But I'm trying to hold off since they don't really go with my theme....they are the right color, though. Hmmm...

Good luck at Home Goods tomorrow. I made a mad dash to our store yesterday, hoping to find that Skeleton tombstone, but they didn't have anything like that. 



Bella LaGhostly said:


> LOL Velvet - I JUST finished looking at all those items at OneKingsLane only to come here and see your post. GMTA!
> 
> I really like that witch hat server but I'm going to hold off until after I hit Home Goods tomorrow...


----------



## left4dead

hallorenescene said:


> left4dead, i love the clown. i'm sure way out of my budget


I think the Clown was 149.00.


----------



## CreepySpiders

Mr. Gris said:


> I didnt know if I should put this in its own thread for Scooby Doo lovers but I figured here would work. I just got back from Walgreens and they have a Scooby Doo Head Jack O Lantern!!! I have to get it I love Scooby.
> 
> Also they have a Mickey Mouse head Jack O, skulls and bones, lots of Tombstones and a werewolf groundbreaker that lights up and is holding its own beating heart...pretty sweet!
> 
> They said there is lots more to come out those were just to start filling in back to school gaps.


i love the scooby doo! went to my Walgreens but they don't have them out yet. thx for the heads up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL, it took me a few seconds to see the boxes above the refrig units too theHorrorfanatic! Very cool. I would definitely enjoy that if our stores did that. 


BTW I stopped in a just-opened SPIRIT HALLOWEEN store in Santa Clara, CA today. They were an hour late opening because of computer problems with their cash registers. Fortunately I arrived just as the problem got fixed so really didn't have a wait. A family was there before me and a few others came in after me. So far I think this location is the only one open in my general area of the bay. They were expecting a truck later today and one in a few days so not everything was set up yet. It felt great walking around all the props and costumes though. 

I was hoping that Uncle Charlie (the clown pictured in a few posts above) would be there but I'll have to wait to see him. I also was looking for that Angry Kathy zombie kid. It looks like the zombie kids this year are more toddlers than babies. I wonder if they will keep aging them each year. 

They had a cemetary scene set up and a zombie kids playground too. The back wall (something about horror movies) and the entrance display (where they said Uncle Charlie would be) were still in the works.

I thought I would mention that the small vintage haunted radio they had last year is now bigger and a face presses out during the broadcast through a black stretch fabric. I like that the prop is larger than last year and like the face effect but miss the real vintage feel of the radio with this years model. 

Another item I thought I would mention is the haunted mirror. Large mirror that will have a ghost image appear. I think it was something like $129 and if I'm not mistaken looks very close to being what Sam's Club was selling last year.


----------



## Red

*Walmart Canada:*









*Shoppers Drug Mart:*


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thehorrorfinatic thanks for the pics. Awesome Zombie sour patch kids.


----------



## Shebear1

I stopped by Walgreen's yesterday on my way home from work and scored a couple of cool ground breakers on stakes (a ghoul and a skeleton/mummy). Didn't find the werewolf ground breaker though, I am sorry to say. Also picked up a couple of plastic goblets that didn't look too cheap for 99 cents a piece. 

I can't post pictures of my goodies, because I am a total dork on how to do it. Yes, I know that there are some very nice people out there who are going to send me the instructions on how I can post here, but if it says anything about megapixels or color density I just blank out and wake up ten minutes later. So shoot me!


----------



## Arlita

Shebear1 said:


> I stopped by Walgreen's yesterday on my way home from work and scored a couple of cool ground breakers on stakes (a ghoul and a skeleton/mummy). Didn't find the werewolf ground breaker though, I am sorry to say. Also picked up a couple of plastic goblets that didn't look too cheap for 99 cents a piece.
> 
> I can't post pictures of my goodies, because I am a total dork on how to do it. Yes, I know that there are some very nice people out there who are going to send me the instructions on how I can post here, but if it says anything about megapixels or color density I just blank out and wake up ten minutes later. So shoot me!


Me me ask me I was having trouble posting picture's and thanks to Terra now I'm a pro here is the link to the thread.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/73984-posting-pictures-help.html


----------



## toysaplenty

thehorrorfinatic said:


> *Walmart Canada:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoppers Drug Mart:*


Man, Canada has got it going on!!!!


----------



## toysaplenty

You know, I am still immersed in depression from those Glitter Vultures that A Witch from Canada picked up last year. I even have a permanent search set up on Ebay in case they ever show up there from someone. A Witch from Canada always finds the coolest stuff!


----------



## toysaplenty

Has anyone mentioned that Plow and Hearth has some Halloween stuff on their page now? The Halloween Bower enclosure thing is different, would be neat to put a fortune teller prop inside it...
www.plowandhearth.com


----------



## SonofJoker

Went into my local Spirt store today. It doesn't quite have everything set up, but it's close. Some things looked pretty cool, but some things looked kinda...cheap. But everything seemed expensive to me. Also the walmart close to my house has put out some fall decorations, but no Halloween stuff yet.


----------



## Red

I went to another Walmart today, picked up the Spector Projecter, and some Orange and Purple mini-lights. The projecter is so cool! I love it! I says For Indoor Use Only, (which I think is causing price differences) but I will use it outside, maybe make a little box for it. I also picked up a hanging reaper from Winners, and two tombstones at Value Village. Michaels had their stuff out, and they had the Masquerade Reaper on Display, he is AWESOME! I'm going back this weekend and getting him, with my 40% off coupon


----------



## Shadowbat

When we were at Pat Catans they had the coolest vultures. $30 was a bit steep for me right now, but they were about a foot and a half tall and really well made.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More DOLLAR TREE*

Decided to go back to DOLLAR TREE and see if the latest shipment of Halloween had been put out yet. It had. I do think there is probably more still coming in Sept. Anyway here are some items I thought worth mentioning.





















Here's DOLLAR TREEs Wall murals, similar to the plastic Scene Setters. DT's measure 42 inches by 72 inches. 4 variations shown. I bought the cemetary scene one and the skeleton dungeon ones. I'll probably mount them to some cardboard-like backing. I was also thinking of adding LED lit eyes to the dungeon scenes to make them glow and add some additional interest. Also shown is a crashing witch door panel.











BTW I thought those GID kids gloves were a nice idea for those ToTing in the cold (picture 1, left side, 5 variations shown).


----------



## Shadowbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Decided to go back to DOLLAR TREE and see if the latest shipment of Halloween had been put out yet. It had. I do think there is probably more still coming in Sept. Anyway here are some items I thought worth mentioning.



I grabbed a couple of those pumpkin shaped ice cube trays the other day. Those will look neat floating in the punch. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*DOLLAR TREE DVDs*

Some picks of DVD video games and also DVD background effects.



















These were sold through Target a year or two ago. I found these items with old packaging but also saw the same DVDs with updated packaging, both being sold at the same DT. Just a heads up if you are considering these, make sure you don't pick up duplicates of the same material.












Some Feedback on the DVDs: The Murder Mystery DVD, a Stab in the Dark, is IMO the best of the bunch. Real actors, the premise is you are a dectective in training and asked to review the evidence, interrogations, cororner's report, etc. and solve the crime. Not bad for a $1.

The Witch's Magic Crystal Ball game _is the same thing_ as the Sorceress DVD also pictured. Like I mentioned they did some repackaging. Small kids might like this for a while. It's a cartoonish witch with crystal ball. It tells you to ask a question and push play. The crystal ball swirls a bit inside and you get an answer. Think "8 Ball". I found the witch's cackling annoying early on.

The Bone Chilling X-ray DVD might have some potential. Basically images of skeletal remains (not gross btw) that are illuminated in an eerie green glow. There's some buzzing noise in the background and the images change slightly to look illuminated maybe by an x-ray. Every so often animated flies, worms, bats swarm out of the image and cover the screen. Images loop.

The Undead Come Alive DVD I believe is the same DVD as the Ghoul's Gala Scene Setters DVD (previously sold at Target). Creepy images that loop.


----------



## Red

Few Walmart photos


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*And more DOLLAR TREE finds*

Here are some items I bought. The tattoo stickers come 4 to a page and 2 pages to a package. There were 4 variations, only 3 shown. The tattoos can be separated from each other and handed out separately if you're so inclined. 

The tattoo arm sleeves are a heavier material than others I've seen out there (others also way more expensive). You'll notice from the packaging there are 4 variations of the tattoos.

I ended up picking up a few pairs of the kids swim goggles. The shape of the lens and mask size I think will work for modifying to create a few pairs of gas masks. Figure I'll use some paint; some vinyl, leather-like fabric to create the mask portion (hot or super glue on to the swim mask), and add some other scrap parts like something for the canister look and probably some plastic accordian-style hose material to complete the look.


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife just came home with the orange filled Halloween Oreos!!


----------



## blackfog

I used those very same plastic murals that Ghost of Spookie posted from the dollar store last year. I cut them to fit my cabinets and picture frames and they just stuck to them without anything. They also stick to the walls without anything to. Must be a static thing. They worked out great.


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I went to another Walmart today, picked up the Spector Projecter, and some Orange and Purple mini-lights. The projecter is so cool! I love it! I says For Indoor Use Only, (which I think is causing price differences) but I will use it outside, maybe make a little box for it. I also picked up a hanging reaper from Winners, and two tombstones at Value Village. Michaels had their stuff out, and they had the Masquerade Reaper on Display, he is AWESOME! I'm going back this weekend and getting him, with my 40% off coupon


doing lots of shopping  i better go check our walmart tomorow or this weekend too in case i find something ....

went to an halloween store today in montreal (well Brossard actually) it is called halloween mega vente for those in Quebec province , they opened yesterday , lots of costume uge store as big as a spirit store but lack of nice prop not a gemmy or animated prop in sight


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I know what I am do this weekend, shopping trip up to Clarion!!


----------



## printersdevil

GHost of Spooky, what are the glove looking things? Are they creature hands? Blackfog, I love the idea of using these cling things over photos. I had never thought about using them that way. I used them as full sheets down my hallway last year to make a sort of dungeon and places some of the small tombstones on the floor against the walls. Your idea is great. 

I have lots of large framed prints throughout the house and have always wanted to cover up the decor. TFS

I am headed back to DT in the morning. I stopped in today looking for the Lenticular Photos. They told me that they were there but would not be put out until probably Sunday. I am having a garage sale this weekend and didn't want to miss them. So, I called another store that is about 30 minutes away and they had them. So, I drove up after them.


----------



## printersdevil

I drove past the builidng that housed our Spirit store last year. I have been waiting on the big banner to appear for weeks. I know they are coming back because it is listed on the website. No sign yet, but there was a large vehicle and long trailer backed up to the door today. Hopefully this is the beginning.


----------



## printersdevil

I am very intrigued by the DVDs from Dollar Tree. I hope our store gets them in soon.


----------



## halloween333

shadowbat said:


> wife just came home with the orange filled halloween oreos!!


i love those


----------



## halloween333

A Spirit store close to me opens on Sunday! i can't wait! Also there are going to be two in my town (opening 9/9 & 9/16)! 

Also I was in Walmart yesterday and didnt have their stuff out yet  The only Halloween stuff was some Halloween themed food and Halloween magazines. I saw the Martha Stewart magazine and was disappointed because it was just a "best of"


----------



## hallorenescene

i bought the martha stewart magazine. guess i just wanted the cover, when you open it, same stuff as before. i have come to the terms that is a common martha style. seems with her of all people she should be able to staff new ideas. 
ghost of spooky, i like those kids gtd kids gloves too. i think i will pick up 1 of each style. cool stuff everyone. our dollar tree here still just basically has an endcap of halloween. hope to go back to dollar general and get those 2 other lenticulars and a set of legs.
horror, i love that big fat spider.
black fog, love youe pictures going up the stair wall


----------



## AWALSHY1

*Sam's Club Skeleton*

Went to my local Sam's today (Illinois) to get the animated busts and I also saw a skeleton in a black cloak. It is sound and motion activated and it was $99.00. It says spooky things and the mouth moves. It also lights up so you can see the bones flash thru the cloak. It was pretty neat, will get a picture tomorrow on my grocery trip there.


----------



## Red

I just came home with "Ghostly White Haunted Hot Chocolate". It's made from White Chocolate, and is Delicious, and not just because its Halloween Themed . I got it from Home Sense/Winners for $5.99. They also have Blood Red Hot Chocolate packaged in a little Coffin, Witches Brew (Hot Chocolate) packaged in a Cauldron, and Spider Sider, Packaged in a tin, like the Ghost Hot Chocolate I bought.


----------



## sweet&sinister

I picked up the blood red hot chocolate...just because i liked the tin coffin that it came in. I went back a few days later & it was all gone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> GHost of Spooky, what are the glove looking things? Are they creature hands? .../



Best I can remember they were a black fabric glove with some GID paint on them and sure creature hands of sorts--spider and web, skeleton, gorilla, mummy, and frankenstein. Only one size (and small, definitely kid size). I thought they were a cute idea and great for small kids who don't like to wear heavy costume accessories. Sometimes those rubbery creature gloves as too bulky for the little tots to be comfortable with all night or manuever in. The fact that if it's a cold halloween, it's kind of nice that they keep the little fingers warmer.


BTW I popped in the DVDs that I picked up from DOLLAR TREE and updated my initial post (w pics) with some reviews. Here's the link for convenience: Dollar Tree DVDs


----------



## Baldzillabill

Spotted an OPEN Halloween Express in Johnson City, TN. right behind an unopen Spirit Halloween. Very exciting!! I went in and talked to the owner and he had no idea of this forum. I hope he and his crew will join us soon.


----------



## Tumblindice

Okay I made the rounds today, 
Walmart nothing
Kmart nothing
Walgeens stuff on risers but up high
Target nothing
Sams club had the singing busts and a light up reaper

I wondered why everyone else has stuff and then realizes that in Upstate NY the kids don't go back to school until Weds. Big back to school shopping weekend still.
Sigh.....


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Baldzillabill said:


> Spotted an OPEN Halloween Express in Johnson City, TN. right behind an unopen Spirit Halloween. Very exciting!! I went in and talked to the owner and he had no idea of this forum. I hope he and his crew will join us soon.


Man, you were within haunting distance of me today then ! lol 

I heard H.E. got a new location and they might be larger this year as well in that old Hills location. 

I spoke with the manager of the Spirit this morning about advertising for us an it's a go ! The reason for the store opening delay is they received much more product than expected..something 1200 pieces when they were only supposed to have 400..heh heh They should be open this weekend or next Wed at the latest. There is also a new Spirit in Kingsport this year..hope I can get a display into it as well.


----------



## toysaplenty

Grandin Road has the rats with the light up led eyes. They are 3 for $39 plus shipping. I just picked up rats at Big Lots with the light up led eyes for $8 a piece.


----------



## Black Friday

Was at work today (Target) and looks like we got most of our stuff ready to go out...I think we might start setting it tomorrow but it's definitely coming out this week! We already have the candy out


----------



## BlueFrog

I went into the best of the area Goodwill stores today and it was packed to the gills with costumes, accessories, and a few props. The price tags also left me with sticker shock. I've been hunting garage sales too much lately, I guess. In some cases, I'm reasonably sure the prices were more than conventional retail, and even those that were marked down weren't marked down all that much.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I went on a around of the stores in my area today. Goodwill pulled all the halloween stuff they had out and I guess they have it the back for later. I heard one of the guys a couple of weeks ago saying that they got alot of halloween stuff in that week but none of it went out. Kamart had some coustomes out and a little decor for the kitchen. Dollar tree finally had more out! I got a hull there today. I dropped 10 bucks on stuff. Walmart had out a ton more candy out but that was it. Dollar General has some more out. I got a couple of things there as well. I'll show you guys what I got in the other thread.


----------



## Effie

*Walgreen's tombstone set*

I saw these at Walgreen's last weekend but I didn't think they did anything, but when I looked at them more closely today I realized they are animated -- here's a video of them!


----------



## Rikki

Saw a "Coming Soon" sign for a Halloween City store today. Never heard of them before....hope it's good.


----------



## 22606

Rikki said:


> Saw a "Coming Soon" sign for a Halloween City store today. Never heard of them before....hope it's good.


Have you ever had a Halloween USA near you? That's supposed to be their new incarnation.


----------



## SimplyJenn

*halloween express and more*

Just saw a halloween express that rented out an old circuit city building. I was excited to go in and check things out. They have some really cool masks and really all the usual stuff. I was completely baffled by a $1000 Michael Myers that didn't do anything! He was 50% off, but completely NOT worth $500, much less $1000! I asked why he cost so much (my husband thought maybe he could walk for that price) and the guy said because he is made stronger than the others. I checked him out and his insides were kinda like the mannequins at the mall. <sigh>

Hobby Lobby in my opinion didn't really have a lot of stuff from what I remember from previous years, same with Dollar Tree, etc. Michaels is about the same over here and so is Garden Ridge.

Garden Ridge had these funny little creature things that look so easy to make. I took this pic of the ghost character: 










the head looks squishy but is not.

Thrift Store:









This baby's eyes looked so easy to punch out and would have been cool to work with, but the thrift store wanted $10 for it. No way on that. I could have created something awesome with it too. I hope pic turns out okay since it was from cell.


----------



## v_gan

Went to Wal-mart on Thursday and they had entire aisle they were filling up with Halloween candy!

Target had their "Halloween is here!" signage hanging from the ceiling (it didn't say that, but you get my point). School supplies and summer items were dwingling down and getting compressed into a small a space as possible. The middle section was getting ready for Halloween, a few scattered costumes were hanging up. They also had Halloween items in the Dollar Section! I got a _It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown_ notebook and some jack-o-lantern hair clips  They had mini strobe lights, signs, hand towels, bowls, stickers, candy containers, scrap book items, etc. They also had ladies Halloween shirts and pajamas.

Walgreens and CVS only had fall items.


----------



## Rikki

Garthgoyle said:


> Have you ever had a Halloween USA near you? That's supposed to be their new incarnation.


Nope, but I have at least heard of them. Hope it's good since we didn't get a Spirit this year.


----------



## Deadna

I made the rounds today hoping to see what Walgreens has but they were just starting  The Jason,Freddy,Micheal Myers stuff is pretty neat. Even tho' I'm not crazy about MM his door cover was the coolest.
One big peeve about Walgreens....football items come out the same time as halloween items and hubby drops a ton of money on the COLTS things they carry. I'm glad halloween wasn't out yet or our bill would have been crazy! 
Saw a dremel made just for pumpkin carving that came with 10 stencils at Lowes but the price was $25!!!
BigLots has a little pumpkin light you plug into your USB port on your computer for $5...it has a long cord so you can set it somewhere nearby..pretty cute but prefer a reaper or something.


----------



## a witch from canada

went to spirit halloween today in burlington Vermont here are a few pictures 

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/Witch1971/spirit halloween store burlington vermont/


i was a bit disapointed they barely had any of their props on display and the ones on display wore not pluged in or working  and manager said some of the props i bought wore the only ones they got (1 of each) so didnt have more to sell or to make use for their display , i also wanted the witch spell book and clown with banner but they didnt get any in .... since this was a 3 hour drive for us from Quebec we called ahead the day before to see if they had the props in stock , i had good service there and a nice discount for my order  so tomorow hopefully i get the chance to try them out and get a few pic and videos  and hope everything works 

and this is my loot from spirit


----------



## hallorenescene

effie, i love that tombstone. i hope walgreens here gets it
jenn, that doll is worth $10.00. she's an older doll and in my opinion, very collectible. very pretty doll
a witch from canada, nice score. i really liked it all...a lot.


----------



## kittyvibe

witch from canada- ooo the goodies, lucky you! One day that animated mirror shall be mine! Ill have it up year round too. The Bone collector prop looks cool too, I am most eager to see that one in more detail. 

Did my complete rounds today found some good and some bad.

First the good- 
I especially <3 the singing cat dressed as a witch stirring a cauldron plushy from Jo-annes. It was $30 and sang "Witch Doctor" . It was sooooo cute! Ill wait for the sale and try my luck for one. Not much else stood out there for me but they do have a Labor Day fabric sale going on you might want to check out. 
If your signed up for their newsletters, you can get an extra 10% off your total including sale items. Their clearance fabric was an extra 50% off too, they had Halloween in there and other nice stuff for costumes for yourself or props. 

Homegoods- has everything mentioned already but there was also a Standing Reaper for $25, well it may not have had feet, I cant recall but I did think he was cool. 

Dollar general- not much but candy, did get the urns for $1.50. I got a coupon from checkout that says if you buy one item during the Labor day clearance sale (which is 50% off additional already) you get any second clearance item 75% off. Ill be going back for more urns tomorrow. 

Dollar Tree- No brains or anything, just lungs/livers? Not a whole lot, I did buy a mini skelly necklace for making fairys like alot of people are doing now. I wanted hands and feet but passed for now as they dont have matching sets. (they never did but I thought I might talk myself into getting them anyway after seeing them again)

Michaels- they had alot out but I think they still have more to go. They did have the skeleton guy and witch. I liked the paintjob on the witch and her eyes looked great in contrast. She is the same model as last years, just different paint job. Oh and they seemed to have marked her up alot more this year too. Last year with the 40% off coupon she was $30. This year with coupon she is $42.  
I really wanted to see the animated lighted skeleton but someone rigged him wrong and he was just making a horrible wirring sound and not moving, poor guy. He was also pretty expensive. The lenticular tombstones were on my list, as last year I think I got them for $15 with coupon, and this year they were higher as well. So a no go for me 

15 glow bracelets for $1. I bought 8 packs, thats 120 kids getting glow bracelets from me this year, I hope its enough. 

Walmart- nothing but candy, I think Im stocked well enough for now. Between a glow bracelet, 2 silly bands a kid, and a couple different types of candy they should be pleased. ( i hope ><) I still want to get large candy bars though, but out of my budget for now. 

TjMaxx and Marshalls had nothing new to note, except Marshalls had a cool cat nutcracker with mouse buddy. It was $10, I loved it but will try waiting. And also a set of potion bottles with labels and ceramic skull stoppers. I think it was $10, and looked cool, but I want to make my own this year. 

Walgreens- went to 2 different ones and one still had summer crap out and the other just put up a row of candy. The manager said he will be done with most everything else by tomorrow. 

Ross- not much but did get my obsessed with skelly girls minis. I got one larger one in white and a mini I wasnt sure I had yet. I almost got one of the mini fairy witches to put in a birdcage but decided against it for now. Ill probably regret that. 

Ahh, almost forgot the coolest thing about today. I went to Party City and looked around, there was alot of clearance just sitting there on 2 rows. I found 2 gortrait signs for $2.00 each and asked about a bunch of larger props sitting in the clearance isles. There was a head up Harry, a devil (huge) flaming head, and inflatable dracula in coffin. All over $100 and only $15 less than their full retail there. (alot ><) so not for me, lol. 

After my back and forth with the manager, I somehow ended up with a ton of loot for $36 (included tax) and an offer for a seasonal job there. Im out of work so it was awesome to get invited to work out of the blue like that. So I think Ill get to have a discount there and work my favorite kind of store, with like minded employees, I can chat about Halloween and not be shunned 

Ill get pics of my Party City goodies after my man goes to sleep, lol.


----------



## SimplyJenn

Wow you were busy today kittyvibe! that is awesome! My daughter has an interview at Party City Monday and if you decide to go, you get 30% off! Woo Hoo  
Did you see this thread: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/coupons-discounts-promotions/94051-need-bulk-cheesecloth.html 

about the 33. cent a yard cheesecloth at Hancock Fabrics? That is definitely a good price if you or anyone else needs any.


----------



## kittyvibe

SimplyJenn, ya I did yardsales in the morning and I think so far Ive had less than an hour sleep from last night, plus when I came home were are putting in laminate too so Im pretty beat.

I know about the cheesecloth deal because I bought 70 yards of it over a week ago, lol. I did post about that and my findings but I guess it got lost in the "what did you find/buy today?: thread. :3 Its an awesome deal, and they have other neat fabrics there too. 

Theres a store about 40 minutes from here, maybe one day Ill get to visit it in person.  I bet it will be a great experience.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Kittyvibe, Dollar General has both right and left hands!


----------



## kittyvibe

whaaaaa! my store had one kind  Ill try again in a few weeks, maybe it wasnt in stock?

edited for lack of sleep and zombie typing errors


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I don't know. You might have to check other stores with in driving distance of you.


----------



## joossa

a witch from canada said:


> i was a bit disapointed they barely had any of their props on display and the ones on display wore not pluged in or working


Same here... The employees were still unpacking stuff during my visit today. 


Good buys, BTW!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice prop pics, A Witch from Canada! I was in my old Spirit Halloween (the location I usually go to year after year) and they were open but still setting up. This is the second location that has opened in my general area. Similar experience to what some others have posted about with some props not yet functional. It was great to get to walk through and see what was out though. I got my 20% off coupon in my email and would love to use it for Uncle Charlie. He would be my last big Halloween purchase this year if I do though. He was on display but not all hooked up and I really wanted to see him in person in action. _You'll have to let us know how you like him_. I also wanted to see the new zombie kids in action--the kitty girl and a few others but the only one working when I was in was the boy with red eyes and spinning head.He was nice but not as nice as Uncle Charlie. It was nice to see your video of the kitty girl in action BTW. SH is definitely aging the zombie kids because some look like elementary school age now. That's cool.

Kittyvibe, congrats on the job offer. Were you going to take it? Boy sounds like you really got to check out a number of places. Our Target only has candy out. Spirit Halloween was the latest addition with halloween items so far in my area. BTW I liked your idea of putting the ROSS skelly dolls in a bird cage. 

Well this was exciting halloween news for me--not only is my area getting another SPIRIT HALLOWEEN and now a HALLOWEEN CITY (although we drove past today and not a box or shelf in sight inside yet), but I saw a HALLOWEEN BOOTIQUE opening up nearby. Never head of them before. I'm just fascinated by the thought of how halloween specialty stores have grown in number. I know every year for the past few years the news reports are that despite the economy people were shopping for halloween items and I guess it must be true. I hope they all do well enough this year to return again next year. And hopefully next year will be a better year for all of us.


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> went to spirit halloween today in burlington Vermont here are a few pictures
> 
> http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/Witch1971/spirit halloween store burlington vermont/
> 
> 
> i was a bit disapointed they barely had any of their props on display and the ones on display wore not pluged in or working  and manager said some of the props i bought wore the only ones they got (1 of each) so didnt have more to sell or to make use for their display , i also wanted the witch spell book and clown with banner but they didnt get any in .... since this was a 3 hour drive for us from Quebec we called ahead the day before to see if they had the props in stock , i had good service there and a nice discount for my order  so tomorow hopefully i get the chance to try them out and get a few pic and videos  and hope everything works
> 
> and this is my loot from spirit


GREAT Haul . I love it all, especially the caged beast! Pictures and videos of actual props soon?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW while in Spirit Halloween today, I noticed they had a "Step Here" trigger pad in stock, something like $5 and some change I think. The pad actually says "Step Here" (wonder if it's GID too?). I've always thought that you'd want to hide the pad for a surprise and of course not everyone would trigger it maybe, but maybe people would take more time going through your haunt if they knew to step on a pad and see what happens. Anyway, not a bad price IMO. It has a 5 foot cord and the website says it works with certain SH props but I wonder if it can be modified to work with others as well?? Sure someone here would know.....

Got a surprise of my own when I stepped in front of a tilt-up (don't know the name of this effect) prop that suddenly lunges at you. Hadn't expected it and it made me jump and then laugh at being frightened. I didn't see this guy listed on their website but he was probably 6 feet and I think was dressed in black with red and white (can't remember if he was a vampire or maybe a demonic priest) but my husband had a similar reaction to it when he walked near it. I told him to walk by it and so he also knew something was going to happen and it was great because you see the eyes light and it starts to talk and then bam---it leaps towards you--so you get caught off guard thinking it's only activated to light up and talk. I loved it.

I found a number of things in the store I'd love to have. I thought their LED candelabras and single taper candle holder were really nice.

BTW the SH that I visited today did have a clearance table with some interesting items on it.


----------



## kittyvibe

Oooo GOS, I forgot they do the clearance tables. /thinking... maybe a trip tomorrow, gotta call the store to see if theyre even open, lol.


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW while in Spirit Halloween today, I noticed they had a "Step Here" trigger pad in stock, something like $5 and some change I think. The pad actually says "Step Here" (wonder if it's GID too?). I've always thought that you'd want to hide the pad for a surprise and of course not everyone would trigger it maybe, but maybe people would take more time going through your haunt if they knew to step on a pad and see what happens. Anyway, not a bad price IMO. It has a 5 foot cord and the website says it works with certain SH props but I wonder if it can be modified to work with others as well?? Sure someone here would know.....
> 
> i,ll let you know i got 6 or 8 of them for the props i got , their suppose to work for all the spirit props(well most of them) and for the ones up till 4 or 6 years down....i dont know if they glow however .....


----------



## halloween333

Waiting patiently for one of my Spirit stores to open Tuesday!! I can't really check out any stores because I'm at my storehouse in Ocean City for the weekend...but I was a Super Fresh yesterday and they had two isles of decor and candy. Only a couple OK things though. Hoping I find some more places down here with some stuff!

If you have a Facebook and to are a fan of SpiritHalloween.com, you can ask them a question (like when a specific store opens) and they will check and answer your question.


----------



## bozz

*Spirit mats*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW while in Spirit Halloween today, I noticed they had a "Step Here" trigger pad in stock, something like $5 and some change I think. The pad actually says "Step Here" (wonder if it's GID too?). I've always thought that you'd want to hide the pad for a surprise and of course not everyone would trigger it maybe, but maybe people would take more time going through your haunt if they knew to step on a pad and see what happens. Anyway, not a bad price IMO. It has a 5 foot cord and the website says it works with certain SH props but I wonder if it can be modified to work with others as well?? Sure someone here would know.....
> 
> Got a surprise of my own when I stepped in front of a tilt-up (don't know the name of this effect) prop that suddenly lunges at you. Hadn't expected it and it made me jump and then laugh at being frightened. I didn't see this guy listed on their website but he was probably 6 feet and I think was dressed in black with red and white (can't remember if he was a vampire or maybe a demonic priest) but my husband had a similar reaction to it when he walked near it. I told him to walk by it and so he also knew something was going to happen and it was great because you see the eyes light and it starts to talk and then bam---it leaps towards you--so you get caught off guard thinking it's only activated to light up and talk. I loved it.
> 
> I found a number of things in the store I'd love to have. I thought their LED candelabras and single taper candle holder were really nice.
> 
> BTW the SH that I visited today did have a clearance table with some interesting items on it.


Just a heads up here.....my boy has posted this bit of info on a few threads............>>>>>>>Hello, this is Bozz’s son; I’ve been tinkering with electrical engineering for a few years now, and have been assigned the problem of hacking the various pressure mats.

After testing both the Harbor Freight and Spirit pressure mats, I have concluded that they are different types of mats. By checking the resistance of the mats, we can see that the Harbor Freight mat is acting like a simple momentary switch; lowering in resistance when pressure is applied. However, the Spirit mat shows no change in resistance, but produces an impulse of voltage when pressure is applied. This implies that the Spirit mat is a piezoelectric transducer (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectricity, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piezoelectric_sensor and should not function with props that require a closed circuit. It may be possible to build a simple trigger circuit for the Spirit mat using an amplifier and FET transistors.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Bozz. You're lucky to have a smart electrical engineering minded son there! Now I'll have to ask my husband to translate! I did come away with they won't work on all props depending on their circuitry. Any tips on how to tell what kind of circuit your prop has? This is probably a better discussion under the Prop section though.

Please tell him thanks for the research.


----------



## Red

Just picked up the Masquerade Skeleton from Michaels for $139.99. I love this guy to death. Only downfall is the cheap quality of support Gemmy is using now-a-days. Its only a flimsy metal pole, and the Skeleton sways back and forth when someone walks by him. But, thats his only downfall


----------



## kittyvibe

eek! thehorrorfinatic, print out a 40% off coupon and go back and get him with the coupon for $84! No reason to pay full price atm. Bring a couple coupons and friends/family and buy lots of stuff with the coupons. Alot of us who shop by ourselves will go in and buy with coupon, take item to car, come back in and rise repeat, lol. The clerks never say anything and hardly ever remember you anyway.


----------



## bozz

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow Bozz. You're lucky to have a smart electrical engineering minded son there! Now I'll have to ask my husband to translate! I did come away with they won't work on all props depending on their circuitry. Any tips on how to tell what kind of circuit your prop has? This is probably a better discussion under the Prop section though.
> 
> Please tell him thanks for the research.


 I did and thanks.....GOS......yeah is a boy genuis......he's only 15 going on 25......ha.....he tinkers and builds this stuff all the time.......it was quite a revelation to discover the Spirit mat puts out a small voltage impuse to trigger certain props and is not a switch........explains why this adapter is odd and why this mat does not work on most props............it may work on some others.....but iffy for sure. ****Any tips on how to tell what kind of circuit your prop has ? He said if it comes with a try me button (momentary switch) the Spirit map will not work with that prop.........dang........makes sense.......he's a very cool kid ....I'm proud of him........lol.


----------



## Red

kittyvibe said:


> eek! thehorrorfinatic, print out a 40% off coupon and go back and get him with the coupon for $84! No reason to pay full price atm. Bring a couple coupons and friends/family and buy lots of stuff with the coupons. Alot of us who shop by ourselves will go in and buy with coupon, take item to car, come back in and rise repeat, lol. The clerks never say anything and hardly ever remember you anyway.


I tried Kittyvibe! I had a 50% off coupon, and the clerk said because the item was on sale for $139.99, she was unable to give me a discount. She tried multiple times for me anyway, and the system wouldn't let her, or maybe she was puttin on a show. I really wanted him, So I went for it. Funny, the regular price is $199 and I would of gotten it for maybe $125 with my coupon, yet, I pay more for it on sale.


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic said:


> I tried Kittyvibe! I had a 50% off coupon, and the clerk said because the item was on sale for $139.99, she was unable to give me a discount. She tried multiple times for me anyway, and the system wouldn't let her, or maybe she was puttin on a show. I really wanted him, So I went for it. Funny, the regular price is $199 and I would of gotten it for maybe $125 with my coupon, yet, I pay more for it on sale.


the regular price is 199$ CANADIAN not american in the us the sale price is 149$ check carefully on the box the price is suppose to be witten for both countries if it was on sale they wont take the coupon  if it was a price tag mistake thats another thing , make sure it was a sale


----------



## a witch from canada

well i had a chance to put together all the props i got at spirit yesterday and sadly the demonica prop doesnt work  no sound or head movement rises up and get stuck there  

i got a chance to upload 2 videos of the caged beast (werewolf) and he is pretty cool (took about 2 hours to put together lol but my favorite so far  i will try and get pictures and videos by tomorow uploaded of the bone collector , uncle charlie magic mirror and rising reaper...


----------



## Red

Witch From Canada, when I brang him to the counter, the girl rang him up, and it said on the register, "SALE PRICE 139.99". She said she would try the coupon for me, but the system kept going crazy when she tried, so I gave up, and caved for $158. (Taxes and all). How much did you get yours for ?


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Witch From Canada, when I brang him to the counter, the girl rang him up, and it said on the register, "SALE PRICE 139.99". She said she would try the coupon for me, but the system kept going crazy when she tried, so I gave up, and caved for $158. (Taxes and all). How much did you get yours for ?


i paid 120$ + tax , .....if he was discounted the coupons wont work , i tried last year and they wont take it on dicounted merchandise.....still you got a better price then 199$ + tax


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> i paid 120$ + tax , .....if he was discounted the coupons wont work , i tried last year and they wont take it on dicounted merchandise.....still you got a better price then 199$ + tax


The Coupon I had is valid for Sunday and Monday, and the 30% OFF Sale on ALL Halloween Dimensional Lighting at Michaels is for Sunday and Monday. Dirty stinkin' michaels, voiding my coupons  BTW, Lovin' that caged beast


----------



## BlueFrog

More love for the caged beast from this quarter. He is cool! 
_____________________________

OK, retail shopping folks, where is the best place to find a very large, round carveable fake pumpkin in the U.S. right now? I want something as large as possible, bigger than what I've seen at JoAnn's and Michael's. I want to make my own version of the HomeGoods pumpkin greeter.


----------



## Red

BlueFrog said:


> More love for the caged beast from this quarter. He is cool!
> _____________________________
> 
> OK, retail shopping folks, where is the best place to find a very large, round carveable fake pumpkin in the U.S. right now? I want something as large as possible, bigger than what I've seen at JoAnn's and Michael's. I want to make my own version of the HomeGoods pumpkin greeter.


Michaels sometimes gets in larger pumpkins. Maybe Homegoods itself?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Try the Funkin website. They do online orders if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> eek! thehorrorfinatic, print out a 40% off coupon and go back and get him with the coupon for $84! No reason to pay full price atm. Bring a couple coupons and friends/family and buy lots of stuff with the coupons. Alot of us who shop by ourselves will go in and buy with coupon, take item to car, come back in and rise repeat, lol. The clerks never say anything and hardly ever remember you anyway.


I was in Michael's today and he's already on sale for $140+ I think. So coupons don't apply to sales mdse. I looked at his tag and think he was listed at $169 or more regularly. The witch was also on sale so off limits with a coupon.


----------



## hallorenescene

*funkins*



BlueFrog said:


> More love for the caged beast from this quarter. He is cool!
> _____________________________
> 
> OK, retail shopping folks, where is the best place to find a very large, round carveable fake pumpkin in the U.S. right now? I want something as large as possible, bigger than what I've seen at JoAnn's and Michael's. I want to make my own version of the HomeGoods pumpkin greeter.


they had a huge one at hobby lobby. was $149.00. maybe find a coupon.


----------



## BlueFrog

Wowza! Now that's one pumpkin I want to see, even if it is the price of the entire figure at HomeGoods. 

I'm also hunting for fake ice cubes, should anyone have recommendations. And has anyone seen packages of flies at any of the dollar stores? DT carried them last year but I haven't seen them this season yet.


----------



## bellelostdrake

BlueFrog said:


> Wowza! Now that's one pumpkin I want to see, even if it is the price of the entire figure at HomeGoods.
> 
> I'm also hunting for fake ice cubes, should anyone have recommendations. And has anyone seen packages of flies at any of the dollar stores? DT carried them last year but I haven't seen them this season yet.


No idea on the flies, but Michaels carries clear blocks that look just like ice cubes. They're little squares. Mine has them on the aisle with the little wood blocks and things like that.

In other news, nothing out at my Target yet. Checked 3 Spirits (I'm lucky enough to be by so many this year!), but none are open yet. Hopefully this week!


----------



## CobhamManor

My Spirit opens this Thursday.

Nothing at Wal-Mart yet, except for TONS of Halloween candy in the garden center! I forgot that Wal-Mart still has to go through "Game Time" before "Sunday Night Come Alive"! 

My local Dollar General had a few cheap masks that could work well with my standing figures, so I picked up a few. They also have $3 changing portraits, as some members have already said. 

My Rite Aid doesn't have too much out yet, but they do have about one rack of costumes, severed heads, hanging ghouls, and severed parts.

Big Lots does have out one small row, and the costumes are coming out next.

My Walgreens doesn't have anything out yet, except for the top shelf!

I HOPE I CAN MAKE A "ROUND TRIP" SOON and have success everywhere!!


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was in Michael's today and he's already on sale for $140+ I think. So coupons don't apply to sales mdse.


I was there saturday and they didnt have the sale, perhaps they do now since its the start of a new week. I was thinking they might do that is why I suggested to go back while there was time.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> ....OK, retail shopping folks, where is the best place to find a very large, round carveable fake pumpkin in the U.S. right now? I want something as large as possible, bigger than what I've seen at JoAnn's and Michael's. I want to make my own version of the HomeGoods pumpkin greeter.



*BlueFrog,* well I was shocked how little the Funkin website had available this year. In past years they had a range of all sizes and where to purchase them. I was looking 2 years ago for really large ones for my scarecrow head. In the past the really big ones were sold through Pottery Barn and higher end stores from what I noticed (saw none this year). Michaels had a pretty big one a few years ago but I didn't notice anything really large when I was in there today. I like Funkin carveables better anyway, which Michaels doesn't carry.

I did find a 26 inch diameter Funkin for you (18 inches high) through Amazon in stock right now. Here's the link. $99. It's possible this is the same style that Pottery Barn sold in the past because I seem to recall their catalog with a big wide one and a tall narrow one (the 36 inch high one also on the Amazon link). At least it's better than the Hobby Lobby price. Here's another one, same size, same price, being sold through a site called Pumpkin Zone. This one also has a carving tool and strobe light thrown in. For whatever reason I can't seem to make this second link clickable.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*SF Bay Diddams Party Store -- and Dry Ice*

Anyone been into a Diddams Party Store recently? I seem to recall that last year they had out quite a nice halloween display a little early on in the season.

BTW they don't have much of a website presence but I did see this page on ordering Dry Ice from them to pick up. Don't know if that is helpful to any SF Bay area haunters or not. I think a number of grocery stores also now carry dry ice.

Here's also a link to sign up for their newsletter to get discount coupons and sales info.


----------



## greaseballs80

BlueFrog said:


> Wowza! Now that's one pumpkin I want to see, even if it is the price of the entire figure at HomeGoods.
> 
> I'm also hunting for fake ice cubes, should anyone have recommendations. And has anyone seen packages of flies at any of the dollar stores? DT carried them last year but I haven't seen them this season yet.


I was at DT yesterday and yes they do have the flies they carried last year.


----------



## bouncerbudz

I was at CHristmas tree store today and they have a rather larger pumpkin. Much larger then the ones at Michaels and Its only 10 bucks.


----------



## BlueFrog

WHY OH WHY DID NO ONE WARN ME OF THE LIGHTED RAT WITH PUMPKIN AT MICHAEL'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

^ I need one! 

In other news, Hobby Lobby definitely has the Funkin I need, and at 40% off no less. That $150 version is very impressive, though I can't imagine what I'd use it for.

I so wish there were a Christmas Tree Store near me. They sound pretty incredible even though I don't decorate for Christmas.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

I made my first visit of the year to Spirit... tons of costumes, but all the floor displays are empty. They have the cages and areas built out, but the cashier said that the actual figures to go in them hadn't arrived yet, just "coming soon" posters for the large animatronics that they display in the back. I did leave with one question though... there are a couple of skeleton props that double as bird feeders. Since they are serving a non-decorative purpose, that means we can leave them out year round, right? I'm sure the neighbors would love that... <evil grin>


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BlueFrog said:


> WHY OH WHY DID NO ONE WARN ME OF THE LIGHTED RAT WITH PUMPKIN AT MICHAEL'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ^ I need one!
> 
> In other news, Hobby Lobby definitely has the Funkin I need, and at 40% off no less. That $150 version is very impressive, though I can't imagine what I'd use it for.
> 
> I so wish there were a Christmas Tree Store near me. They sound pretty incredible even though I don't decorate for Christmas.


*Lighted Rat??? What Lighted Rat??? I havent seen a Lighted Rat??? Now anyone who knows me is probably puzzled as to why Spookilicious Mama who is known for loving all that is purple and lime and glitters, with a boa of course would want a Lighted Rat?? This year however I would like to increase my Rat collection. By collection I mean three  I want Rats to decorate only the way Elton John would  Ok Ill have to go check that out *


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I made my first visit of the year to Spirit... tons of costumes, but all the floor displays are empty. They have the cages and areas built out, but the cashier said that the actual figures to go in them hadn't arrived yet, just "coming soon" posters for the large animatronics that they display in the back. I did leave with one question though... there are a couple of skeleton props that double as bird feeders. Since they are serving a non-decorative purpose, that means we can leave them out year round, right? I'm sure the neighbors would love that... <evil grin>


I saw those.. I'm thinking I could build something similar for less though..heh heh

One Spirit near us is open..the other isn't. I spoke with one lady this evening who said they hoped to open tommorow but it wasn't going to happen..too much stuff to sort and put up. :/


----------



## a witch from canada

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Lighted Rat??? What Lighted Rat??? I havent seen a Lighted Rat??? Now anyone who knows me is probably puzzled as to why Spookilicious Mama who is known for loving all that is purple and lime and glitters, with a boa of course would want a Lighted Rat?? This year however I would like to increase my Rat collection. By collection I mean three  I want Rats to decorate only the way Elton John would  Ok Ill have to go check that out *


my spookie mama there you are ))) 

well if you love all things glittery and purple and lime OH MY lol go to homegoods  i had the chance to finally go to one while in the usa today and i have been a bad witch lol spent $$$ again 

and yes micheals as a lighted rat i saw it twice at 2 diffrent micheals ...


----------



## creepingdth

a skeleton bird feeder? oh wow, i gotta see that.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

a witch from canada said:


> my spookie mama there you are )))
> 
> well if you love all things glittery and purple and lime OH MY lol go to homegoods  i had the chance to finally go to one while in the usa today and i have been a bad witch lol spent $$$ again
> 
> and yes micheals as a lighted rat i saw it twice at 2 diffrent micheals ...


*Yes Ive been to Homegoods and I've seen it all, I even bought the large glittered lime green skelly they have  I have to stay away from that place because it can be dangerous! With the older one is college i have to watch my pennies and dont mine telling you.... thats no fun *

*Ok Michaels here I come! Well maybe next payday *


----------



## kittyvibe

I too wish to see the rat at Michaels, anyone get pics? My car is outta commission atm. :/


----------



## Shadowbat

why is no one posting pictures!? lol


----------



## BlueFrog

I wish I had a camera phone! I'm not finding pictures anywhere on the 'net, not even on eBay (was hoping someone was reselling one). The tag for the rat said it was a Michael's exclusive. Rat itself is black, pumpkin is orange. Base price is $35.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> I wish I had a camera phone! I'm not finding pictures anywhere on the 'net, not even on eBay (was hoping someone was reselling one). The tag for the rat said it was a Michael's exclusive. Rat itself is black, pumpkin is orange. Base price is $35.


Was this rat in black twig or wire frame and sitting on its haunches with its front legs kind of lifted up? If so I think I might have noticed it next to the witch prop in my local Michael's. Didn't take pic since it's not something I was in the market for.


----------



## halloween333

While on my trip to Ocean City for the weekend, I stopped by a K-mart, which had a ton of stuff out, and a Spirit Halloween (my first one this season)! I only got a couple of pics from K-mart that don't show the amount they had out (they had two or three isles of decor and three or four isles of costumes)

Here's some pics: 

Kmart Butler:

View attachment 12225


Isle in Kmart:

View attachment 12226


Spirit Clowns:

View attachment 12227


Zombie babies:

View attachment 12228


Grave Digger:

View attachment 12229


----------



## halloween333

More pics of my trip to Spirit:

Micheal Myers:

View attachment 12230


Belly Buster:

View attachment 12231


Me & my sister being weird 

View attachment 12232


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Was this rat in black twig or wire frame and sitting on its haunches with its front legs kind of lifted up? If so I think I might have noticed it next to the witch prop in my local Michael's. Didn't take pic since it's not something I was in the market for.


That's the one.


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween, love the butler and the clowns. oh, and i'll take a dozen of those cute toy story props. lol.


----------



## Witchie_Woman

Came across this tombstone at Homegoods the other day. It was made of a heavy resin type material. I believe it was $59.99.


----------



## Shadowbat

Witchie_Woman said:


> Came across this tombstone at Homegoods the other day. It was made of a heavy resin type material. I believe it was $59.99.


That is cool.


----------



## a witch from canada

Witchie_Woman said:


> Came across this tombstone at Homegoods the other day. It was made of a heavy resin type material. I believe it was $59.99.


i love that tombstone Witchie woman ....did you buy it ? been wanting it since i saw it on the target web site was last year or 2 years ago .....

i went to a homegoods in burlington vermont this weekend and they had a neat tombstone as well , you guys in the usa are lucky alot more stuff we dont get at homesense here so i cracked down again and got a few things lol










































































oh and btw if anybody as a create a hobby store in their town go check it out their are some goodies there too )


----------



## a witch from canada

finally got the videos uploaded took forever in photobucket , kept failing the download for those interested in some spirit halloween props here are some videos of the ones i bought this weekend 

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2010 props/?action=view&current=MVI_1323.mp4

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2010 props/?action=view&current=MVI_1322.mp4

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2010 props/?action=view&current=MVI_1324.mp4

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2010 props/?action=view&current=MVI_1333.mp4

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2010 props/?action=view&current=MVI_1289.mp4


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Great finds AWFC! I love that pumpkin lady Also love the witches glass with the great BOOBS LOL! she's great*


----------



## CreepySpiders

@a witch from canada ~ those are fantastic potion bottles! thx for the heads up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I see you managed to pick up the HG witch's books! 

Thanks for the all the videos too! Everything looks great and I think the kids will love them all. I especially enjoyed seeing your Uncle Charlie in action. I think I'll have time to pull mine out of the box tomorrow and make sure he works.


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> i love that tombstone Witchie woman ....did you buy it ? been wanting it since i saw it on the target web site was last year or 2 years ago .....
> 
> i went to a homegoods in burlington vermont this weekend and they had a neat tombstone as well , you guys in the usa are lucky alot more stuff we dont get at homesense here so i cracked down again and got a few things lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and btw if anybody as a create a hobby store in their town go check it out their are some goodies there too )


I really like that wreath! It looks awesome! I hit up a Wescals Store (not sure if its an individual store, or a franchised store) and they had lots of nice decor items. I'll upload pictures later.


----------



## Effie

*Walgreen's skulls*

I got these skulls at Walgreen's -- they kind of small, but really well made, heavy and detailed, for $5.99.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Thanks for the videos !! 

I def need to get an Uncle Charlie for the haunt..I have some great ideas on scenes for him.. ;D

Hs anyone seen the other clown with the light up cigar yet ? He's not in-stock on Spirithalloween.com.. ?


----------



## Witchie_Woman

@ A Witch from Canada: No, unfortunately I did not get the tombstone. As much as I like it, I just couldn't justify spending $60 on a tombstone. I could buy supplies to make a bunch of tombstones for that much money, so I passed on it. Plus, my front yard is kind of uneven, so I have a hard time getting resin tombstones to stand up on their own.


----------



## hallorenescene

witchie, that tombstone is cool.
a witch, love the stuff you posted. those goblets are way fine, and yes spooky mama, i liked the boobed one best. got a laugh anyway. and love the potion bottles. mernards has a witch constructed like your vampire one. i like them both but like the vampire one best. they were all nice that you posted. i would love to have the vampire lady and the uncle charlie.
effie, those skulls are very nice. good price


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Effie said:


> I got these skulls at Walgreen's -- they kind of small, but really well made, heavy and detailed, for $5.99.


*My Walgreens has nothing so far but I hope they get these. Can you tell me how tall they are and how wide??*


----------



## RCIAG

World Market has some neat Halloween stuff.

They have some different, neat stuff there along with the usual things that can be found elsewhere cheaper. It's not huge selection but some of it is kinda cool.

We were in a store on Sunday & they didn't have this stuff out, at least not yet anyway. But we'll have to go back because I bought some new curtains for home & even though the _unopened package_ said 84" long, once I got it out of the package & hung it up it was 96" long.

So back to World Market we go!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*Dollar General has Spiders & More!*

I was at Dollar General yesterday and the hairy black 28" spiders with red eyes. They are $3 each. I think I am going to go back and get some. Oh and they also got wigs in if any of you are looking for any for your props. They also have lots of cute little things to give the tots.


----------



## greaseballs80

a witch from canada said:


> i love that tombstone Witchie woman ....did you buy it ? been wanting it since i saw it on the target web site was last year or 2 years ago .....
> 
> i went to a homegoods in burlington vermont this weekend and they had a neat tombstone as well , you guys in the usa are lucky alot more stuff we dont get at homesense here so i cracked down again and got a few things lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and btw if anybody as a create a hobby store in their town go check it out their are some goodies there too )


Curios how much were the boxed potion bottles? I just saw them on ebay for $50 plus $13 shipping


----------



## Witchie_Woman

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but I came across these halloween coasters on www.etsy.com and I thought they were awesome, so I wanted to share them. There's 2 different sets of designs and they are $4 each.































They can be found here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/55204166/vintage-halloween-drink-coasters?ref=v1_other_2 

And here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/55184148/haunted-halloween-coasters?ref=v1_other_1


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Witchie_Woman said:


> I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but I came across these halloween coasters on www.etsy.com and I thought they were awesome, so I wanted to share them. There's 2 different sets of designs and they are $4 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be found here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/55204166/vintage-halloween-drink-coasters?ref=v1_other_2
> 
> And here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/55184148/haunted-halloween-coasters?ref=v1_other_1


*OK now those I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected]

*Vulture Tombstone*

A witch from Canada, I live in Hamilton Ontario and our Home Sense had the vulture tombstone for 49.99. It is a very nice size and heavy enough that it would not blow down in the wind. Keep checking your Home Sense's in the area. I love the box of 4 potions by the way!


----------



## Witchie_Woman

I also came across this seller on Etsy that makes all sorts of bath and beauty products, from soaps and lotions, to lip balms and body sprays that are perfect for Halloween. You can find them here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/SteamBathFactory?page=1

Here are some of my favorites:

*Body Lotion: *










*Close-ups of labels:*



















*Body Spray:*










*Sugar Scrub:*










*Lip Balm:*










*Bar Soap:*


----------



## a witch from canada

greaseballs80 said:


> Curios how much were the boxed potion bottles? I just saw them on ebay for $50 plus $13 shipping


they wore 9.99$


----------



## a witch from canada

[email protected] said:


> A witch from Canada, I live in Hamilton Ontario and our Home Sense had the vulture tombstone for 49.99. It is a very nice size and heavy enough that it would not blow down in the wind. Keep checking your Home Sense's in the area. I love the box of 4 potions by the way!


oh i'll have to do rounds this week again .....thanks for the info


----------



## a witch from canada

Witchie_Woman said:


> I also came across this seller on Etsy that makes all sorts of bath and beauty products, from soaps and lotions, to lip balms and body sprays that are perfect for Halloween. You can find them here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/SteamBathFactory?page=1
> 
> Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> *Body Lotion: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close-ups of labels:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Body Spray:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sugar Scrub:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lip Balm:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bar Soap:*


oh love these !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rikki

Witchie_Woman said:


> I also came across this seller on Etsy that makes all sorts of bath and beauty products, from soaps and lotions, to lip balms and body sprays that are perfect for Halloween. You can find them here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/SteamBathFactory?page=1
> 
> Here are some of my favorites:
> 
> *Body Lotion: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Close-ups of labels:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Body Spray:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sugar Scrub:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lip Balm:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bar Soap:*


SteamBathFactory is on the Dark Side team with me - her stuff is great!


----------



## hallorenescene

riacc, i like that hanging witch, but it never says how big it is. also really love that hanging bat lantern
witchie, those are very cool finds


----------



## Tumblindice

I stopped in to my local Spirit today and while open they were still not set up completely. It is always interesting to see stuff you have been oh and ahing over in person. Most of the stuff is much cheaper looking in person and I am glad I saved my money. One prop did catch my eye, It looked good, had a nice affect and worked every time, I tried it. Not the case for Tombstone riser. Anyway I think I am going to use my 20% coupon and grab it. I especially like the fact that it has a timer. The prop is the Guardian of the Grave riser. Heres a video:
ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvVFBuAxSxY&feature=related


----------



## kittyvibe

witch from canada- those were the potion bottles I tried to describe before, Im glad you got pics of them. I love them but for $10 it was still a bit much for me. I like most everything if not all stuff you show us what you buy. I saw the wreath at Homegoods last week and loved it but cant spare the cash yet. 

I always get a chuckle from those glasses with the boobs, so funny  

WitchieWoman- thank you soo much for those pics of the labels, lovely. 

Spooky_Girl1980- thanks for the heads up on the spiders, Ill go again this weekend to see. 

Went to my walgreens and they had some candy out and alot of small props. 
1 jack in the box and 2 jills. No animated roor hangings (freddy/jason). Saw one cocoon and web dude and lots of hanging things, even the bats from last year. I was wearing my Black and orange shirt and the counter girl made some comment that it looks like Im ready for Halloween, lol. I said with a straight face- "everyday". Her eyes bugged and she chuckled and asked where? Im like, " my home" lol. She seemed enthused  Dont know why it was funny but I was zoning out I guess when I made my replies. I was deep in thought debating getting a jill in the box . I wanted to look at the inflatables but they didnt have any yet.

BTW- I soooo want this YouTube - Witch Doctor Cat


----------



## hallorenescene

tumbledice. that is a cool prop. but i still wouldn't mind having the other one too. my sister has the other for 2 or 3 years now and she loves it. a big hit


----------



## icemanfred

Beware the Gaurdian of the Grave!
Mine died on Halloween Night.



make sure you test it well in advance.


----------



## a witch from canada

Tumblindice said:


> I stopped in to my local Spirit today and while open they were still not set up completely. It is always interesting to see stuff you have been oh and ahing over in person. Most of the stuff is much cheaper looking in person and I am glad I saved my money. One prop did catch my eye, It looked good, had a nice affect and worked every time, I tried it. Not the case for Tombstone riser. Anyway I think I am going to use my 20% coupon and grab it. I especially like the fact that it has a timer. The prop is the Guardian of the Grave riser. Heres a video:
> ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvVFBuAxSxY&feature=related


i wonder if they use their own fogger that they sell in the store on these ? and if their reliable ? i need to get one but got burned 2 years ago when i got 2 gemmy foggers both didnt work more then 5 min  so if i put out money for one AGAIN it better work for awhile and a few years lol


----------



## a witch from canada

kittyvibe said:


> witch from canada- those were the potion bottles I tried to describe before, Im glad you got pics of them. I love them but for $10 it was still a bit much for me. I like most everything if not all stuff you show us what you buy. I saw the wreath at Homegoods last week and loved it but cant spare the cash yet.
> 
> I always get a chuckle from those glasses with the boobs, so funny
> 
> WitchieWoman- thank you soo much for those pics of the labels, lovely.
> 
> Spooky_Girl1980- thanks for the heads up on the spiders, Ill go again this weekend to see.
> 
> Went to my walgreens and they had some candy out and alot of small props.
> 1 jack in the box and 2 jills. No animated roor hangings (freddy/jason). Saw one cocoon and web dude and lots of hanging things, even the bats from last year. I was wearing my Black and orange shirt and the counter girl made some comment that it looks like Im ready for Halloween, lol. I said with a straight face- "everyday". Her eyes bugged and she chuckled and asked where? Im like, " my home" lol. She seemed enthused  Dont know why it was funny but I was zoning out I guess when I made my replies. I was deep in thought debating getting a jill in the box . I wanted to look at the inflatables but they didnt have any yet.
> 
> BTW- I soooo want this YouTube - Witch Doctor Cat


lol thats cute kittyvibe  ....i got this one at hallmark over the weekend my daugther tought it was funny and me too we cant see it well but the frogs shake ...here is a short video...


----------



## msgatorslayer

Tumblindice said:


> I stopped in to my local Spirit today and while open they were still not set up completely. It is always interesting to see stuff you have been oh and ahing over in person. Most of the stuff is much cheaper looking in person and I am glad I saved my money. One prop did catch my eye, It looked good, had a nice affect and worked every time, I tried it. Not the case for Tombstone riser. Anyway I think I am going to use my 20% coupon and grab it. I especially like the fact that it has a timer. The prop is the Guardian of the Grave riser. Heres a video:
> ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvVFBuAxSxY&feature=related


I clicked on the video and the noise scared my dog into the bedroom, lmao.

Cool prop!! Works well as a dog repellant too. Dual purpose, haha!!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

hallorenescene said:


> riacc, i like that hanging witch, but it never says how big it is. also really love that hanging bat lantern
> witchie, those are very cool finds



hallorenescene, if you look to the right under "Product Details" it gives the dimensions as 52". I missed it the first time, too. Think I may have to head over to World Market this weekend and check her out.


----------



## AWALSHY1

*Guardian of the Grave Prop*

Tumblindice- Target.com has the Guardian of the Grave Prop in stock for $59.99:
and Free Shipping, so even with your Spirit Coupon you are better off at Target.
Also Target is way better on returns if you need to than Spirit!


----------



## hallorenescene

bella, you're right. that looks like a cool witch and a nice size for the price. i see they have a duplicate in a smaller size for smaller pocketbooks. i think they have some nice items. i also liked the skeleton angel and the windchimes skeleton.


----------



## toysaplenty

Hey, if you go in Target, in the front of the store where they have all those cheap item bins... They have 3 diferent colored witch hats for $2.50 a piece. They are decently sized, but probably made for a child. Anyway, they have veils and are pretty nice, they have black, purple, and lime green. At that cheap price I bought one of each, and am going to embellish them with additional Halloween stuff and sit them on the table as a decoration.


----------



## Tumblindice

icemanfred said:


> Beware the Gaurdian of the Grave!
> Mine died on Halloween Night.
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you test it well in advance.


Thanks for the tip Iceman!


----------



## Tumblindice

AWALSHY1 said:


> Tumblindice- Target.com has the Guardian of the Grave Prop in stock for $59.99:
> and Free Shipping, so even with your Spirit Coupon you are better off at Target.
> Also Target is way better on returns if you need to than Spirit!


Thank you!


----------



## toysaplenty

kittyvibe said:


> witch from canada- those were the potion bottles I tried to describe before, Im glad you got pics of them. I love them but for $10 it was still a bit much for me. I like most everything if not all stuff you show us what you buy. I saw the wreath at Homegoods last week and loved it but cant spare the cash yet.
> 
> I always get a chuckle from those glasses with the boobs, so funny
> 
> WitchieWoman- thank you soo much for those pics of the labels, lovely.
> 
> Spooky_Girl1980- thanks for the heads up on the spiders, Ill go again this weekend to see.
> 
> Went to my walgreens and they had some candy out and alot of small props.
> 1 jack in the box and 2 jills. No animated roor hangings (freddy/jason). Saw one cocoon and web dude and lots of hanging things, even the bats from last year. I was wearing my Black and orange shirt and the counter girl made some comment that it looks like Im ready for Halloween, lol. I said with a straight face- "everyday". Her eyes bugged and she chuckled and asked where? Im like, " my home" lol. She seemed enthused  Dont know why it was funny but I was zoning out I guess when I made my replies. I was deep in thought debating getting a jill in the box . I wanted to look at the inflatables but they didnt have any yet.
> 
> BTW- I soooo want this YouTube - Witch Doctor Cat


Joann Fabric has 30% off on their dancing plush items. They have the Witch Doctor Cat, A Ghost Dog that plays Ghostbusters and his ears go up and down, a Bat sitting on a pumpkin whose wings go up and down and light up that plays the Addams Family, and a Bear dressed as the Devil that plays You're the Devil in Disguise. They are $29.99 a piece but with the sale you get them for $20.00. I got the cat, the bat, and the dog. The bear was not that exciting. I love putting these as centerpieces on the tables where everyone eats.


----------



## kittyvibe

a witch from canada said:


> lol thats cute kittyvibe  ....i got this one at hallmark over the weekend my daugther tought it was funny and me too we cant see it well but the frogs shake ...here is a short video...


Sooo cuuuuute :3 I love it so much too, haha!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More Costco items*

Here are some items that I don't think were pictured before that I saw at our Costco. The playing cards have been mentioned before but our store just recently got them in. It looked like Costco got in a lot of little kids' costumes too.










These Mega Glow Sticks are kind of like miniature light sabers in that the kids grab them with one hand. They come 5 to a pack and have 3 light modes.










This partyware says it serves 50:


----------



## Deadna

Tumblindice said:


> I stopped in to my local Spirit today and while open they were still not set up completely. It is always interesting to see stuff you have been oh and ahing over in person. Most of the stuff is much cheaper looking in person and I am glad I saved my money. One prop did catch my eye, It looked good, had a nice affect and worked every time, I tried it. Not the case for Tombstone riser. Anyway I think I am going to use my 20% coupon and grab it. I especially like the fact that it has a timer. The prop is the Guardian of the Grave riser. Heres a video:
> ttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvVFBuAxSxY&feature=related


Geeze I bought one of these clearanced for about 20 bucks several years ago and have never used it. Thanks for the video...it might help me finally remember to get it out and actually use it this year.


----------



## RCIAG

My Big Lots just can't get their crap together. They've still got back to school stuff out & half their Halloween stuff out.

I DID buy the only 2 Bluckies they had on the shelf. They were $15 & GID but the GID doesn't bother me. They also had those tombstones someone else posted, with the lenticular pic in the center & some larger ones w/LEDs in the eyes. I only bought one of the lenticular ones.

I'm really looking forward to Halloween shopping in VA Beach, just to see what they have that we don't have here in MD. Last year I scored a pumpkin blowmold at a thrift store.


----------



## Sugar_Skull

Halloween products are emerging very slowly this year in my area XP Winners is carrying basically the same stuff as last year, but I picked up a vintage style pumpkin man that you can put candy in, he's pretty cool. Dollarama has some decent items this year including large styrofoam Skulls. I just visited Home Sense and I LOVE THEM. They have an intense Halloween section that took up about six aisles. Lots of glittery and bejeweled items this year, but I stumbled upon the coolest Owl serving ware I've ever seen. They look so tacky and 70s but for some reason I love them! I bought an owl mug and have been contemplating buying the rest of the set. They have a few plates, a cookie jar, and salt and pepper shakers. I borrowed this pic below to show them. I also bought a 3D Skull cake pan (pictured below).


----------



## a witch from canada

*Crows crows and more crows *

dollorama in canada had these plastic crows for 2$ each , i am more for the realistic type with feathers but i tought these wore pretty neat and quite large for just 2$ , hey cheaper then decoys as well  you can stake them to the ground ....i will try to use mine in the cemetery with my pumpkinrot scarecrow....


----------



## Sugar_Skull

I was eyeing up the crows too, and I also prefer them to be feathered but at night how could anyone tell the difference? The Dollarama is carrying better items because they no longer just carry dollar items; I went to the Dollar Giant (which I'm positive it's owned by Dollarama) where everything is still just a dollar... and there selection was pretty cheap and crappy lol. I kind of like the glittered skulls at Dollarama and might pick up a few.


----------



## Plague

Witchie_Woman said:


> I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but I came across these halloween coasters on www.etsy.com and I thought they were awesome, so I wanted to share them. There's 2 different sets of designs and they are $4 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be found here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/55204166/vintage-halloween-drink-coasters?ref=v1_other_2
> 
> And here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/55184148/haunted-halloween-coasters?ref=v1_other_1


Just FYI- both of these are gone now. I know because I bought the last one of the orange set!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice plastic crows there, A Witch From Canada. Hey, now you guys have something we don't get down here--no Dollarama's outside of Canada apparently.

Personally I like the idea of plastic crows for rainy weather graveyards. Don't have to worry about things getting moldy and ruined. And great price too. They have nice detailing as well. And as someone said, in the dark not many will notice or care those aren't real feathers.


----------



## [email protected]

*Walmart Canada pretty impressive*

Hi there,

Went into Walmart in Stoney Creek Ontario and guess what they had 3 animated props! I nearly fell over Rhoda Broom, Horace a dark haired butler with red eyes by Gemmy and the 36 inch version of the Butler from Kmart with the crow. His name is Scarymore and he has the skull like last year. I personally bought the 36 inch version last year and he is fantastic his back and forth with the skull is really funny. Scarymore is 49.99. The Gemmy props are 129.00 awesome prices for Canada! This is a relatively small walmart so I am curious to go to a bigger one and see what they have.


----------



## hallorenescene

i went into walgreens in mason city iowa, and finally they had halloween out. they had 1 jack in the box, it is very cute, but i didn't get it. i did get the werewolf with heart and a cable ghost.


----------



## a witch from canada

k[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Went into Walmart in Stoney Creek Ontario and guess what they had 3 animated props! I nearly fell over Rhoda Broom, Horace a dark haired butler with red eyes by Gemmy and the 36 inch version of the Butler from Kmart with the crow. His name is Scarymore and he has the skull like last year. I personally bought the 36 inch version last year and he is fantastic his back and forth with the skull is really funny. Scarymore is 49.99. The Gemmy props are 129.00 awesome prices for Canada! This is a relatively small walmart so I am curious to go to a bigger one and see what they have.


ok i need to find rhoda and horace this saturday out of town our walmart here had nothing ...i been wanting horace to use for next year since he looks a bit frankensteinish  thanks for letting us know walmart as these props


----------



## printersdevil

I stopped by Walgreens today and they have quite a bit out, but still nothing like last year. However, they had 6 of the Jack in the Boxes!!! I was surprised by the number. Some may have been the Janes, I didn't look. I picked up two of the bluckys one with the open mouth and the other with the closed. I got one of these last year and love it.


----------



## SonofJoker

Went to Marshalls today and picked up this nice Gargoyle globe that when shook little black bats swirl around. Also went to Walmart and they had the aisles filled.....with boxes. lol. There was a guy there putting stuff out and they had the pictures with the glowing eyes for 10 and giant rats for only 15 dollars. When I go back for the rat, I'll be sure to take pictures.


----------



## kittyvibe

printersdevil- can you pretty please post pics of the open mouth bluckys and price? 


Sugar_Skull- where did yu say you got that skull cake pan mold? I think many of us need that for our coffin buffet!  also cost on it please!


----------



## 13mummy

a witch from canada said:


> dollorama in canada had these plastic crows for 2$ each , i am more for the realistic type with feathers but i tought these wore pretty neat and quite large for just 2$ , hey cheaper then decoys as well  you can stake them to the ground ....i will try to use mine in the cemetery with my pumpkinrot scarecrow....



That's a great idea, I'm to afraid to put my crows from Micheals outside because they'll just get ruined. This was I can have some out all October. =)


----------



## BlueFrog

SonofJoker said:


> giant rats for only 15 dollars.


Giant rats? Giant rats? Oh please, go back quickly so we can see the giant rats. 

Also, does Dollorama do business in the U.S. under some other name? Or is there any manufacturer's info on the crows that could provide a lead? I NEED some!


----------



## a witch from canada

BlueFrog said:


> Giant rats? Giant rats? Oh please, go back quickly so we can see the giant rats.
> 
> Also, does Dollorama do business in the U.S. under some other name? Or is there any manufacturer's info on the crows that could provide a lead? I NEED some!


blue frog no , no dollarama in the usa , i dont know if they have a sister brand store in the usa ....


----------



## Red

BlueFrog said:


> Giant rats? Giant rats? Oh please, go back quickly so we can see the giant rats.
> 
> Also, does Dollorama do business in the U.S. under some other name? Or is there any manufacturer's info on the crows that could provide a lead? I NEED some!


I'm not sure, but I think Dollar General might be under the same Manufacturer's as Dollarama.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*ROSS DRESS FOR LESS -- Blow Out Candles*

Stopped in a ROSS DRESS FOR LESS tonight and was kind of walking the aisles. They did have some pirate skeleton hanging props and other hanging skellies that were new since the last time I was there. Saw a Wilton black silicon skull head baking/freezing tray, think it was either 6 or 9 skulls to the pan for I think $6.99. Didn't really see anything in the halloween area I wanted but decided to look around the store all the same. 

Well I found LED Blow Out votive battery-operated candles of all things back by the picture frames! Set of 3 for $2.99. They have a somewhat bright yellow light, flickering, and come with batteries (uses 2 AG13 batteries each). They have a little black button on top that you press to turn it on and sure enough when you blow on the candle top, it turns off. It comes back on if you blow on it again. Got lucky and found 2 packages of them. Guess they have applications for year round but I would have stocked them in the halloween section myself.

I'll post a picture of the product tomorrow so if you are looking for it in your ROSS location you know what the package looks like.

I could see making a PVC candelabra using these, dropping the votives into the top of the tubes, painting the little black button the same color as the candle to disguise it, and giving a ToT tour of a bat cave or catacomb when suddenly the candles go out.


----------



## abigailadams

These are all such great ideas! Thanks for sharing, I'd better get busy before all the good stuff is gone.


----------



## whichypoo

kittyvibe said:


> printersdevil- can you pretty please post pics of the open mouth bluckys and price?
> 
> 
> Sugar_Skull- where did yu say you got that skull cake pan mold? I think many of us need that for our coffin buffet!  also cost on it please!


I picked up the skull cake pan mold at micheals. and used my 50% off coupon to get it. I believe I payed like 16 or 17 dollars for it.


----------



## Sugar_Skull

kittyvibe said:


> printersdevil- can you pretty please post pics of the open mouth bluckys and price?
> 
> 
> Sugar_Skull- where did yu say you got that skull cake pan mold? I think many of us need that for our coffin buffet!  also cost on it please!


I bought mine at Home Sense which I'm pretty sure is just in Canada. I've heard of Michaels carrying them but didn't see one in any of the stores in my city and I know that the US Michaels carries different products than the Canadian ones. I figured it was my only chance to buy the pan so I jumped on it, it was regular price $25!


----------



## Rikki

Plague said:


> Just FYI- both of these are gone now. I know because I bought the last one of the orange set!


Nah, Etsy sellers typically only put up one of each thing and then relist after the first one sells (because Etsy charges $.20 per listing or quantity), unless it's a one-of-a-kind item of course. They've been relisted now.


----------



## Effie

kittyvibe said:


> printersdevil- can you pretty please post pics of the open mouth bluckys and price?


I second that!! Our Walgreens are slowly getting more in, but I didn't see any bluckys last year or so far this year . . .


----------



## LairMistress

Sugar_Skull said:


> I bought mine at Home Sense which I'm pretty sure is just in Canada. I've heard of Michaels carrying them but didn't see one in any of the stores in my city and I know that the US Michaels carries different products than the Canadian ones. I figured it was my only chance to buy the pan so I jumped on it, it was regular price $25!



Isn't Canada's Home Sense the same as our TJ Maxx and Home Goods in the US?

Edited to add:

OOOOOH!! I love the black plastic crows, and I agree about being weatherproof and looking just fine in the dark, how nice! I'm also interested in the Bluckys at Walgreens, esp. the open-mouthed ones...these must be the elusive "Walgreens skeletons" that have been talked about in other threads. My store didn't have any out yet when I went Thursday, maybe I should go back ASAP!


----------



## Effie

*Mr. Undead The Talking Head @ Stop & Shop stores*

I just got a "Mr. Undead The Talking Head" for $19.99 at Stop and Shop here in Connecticut! I did a quick search online and they are going for $34 at BuyCostumes and the mouth on theirs didn't move! Stop & Shop looks like they are getting ready to put out some pretty nice stuff. They had a gorgeous two foot tall witch who laughs and shakes and dances all around, for $19.99 -- it was really pretty, but I don't really go for the indoor decorations.

Here's my Mr. Undead:

YouTube - Mr. Undead -- The Talking Head

Here's BuyCostume's Mr. Undead:

http://images.buycostumes.com/video/VideoPlayer.aspx?VFN=67422


----------



## Deadna

CVS has some cool witches potion jars with gummy candy in them for $1.99/each
They are Eyes of Newt-Frog Legs-Bat Brains...they have tea dyed cloth tied around the top of the jar and held with a piece of jute rope. I have pics but they won't upload for some reason today 
They also have tubes of vampire blood that is a spray bottle and lights up...99/each
They have nice big glass(I think) test tubes with a gel and gummy body parts inside for $1.99
A gummy rat in a trap and lots of different PEZ dispensors...oh and a box of finger fries w/ketchup packet!!!!!!!!!

Here's the pic...sorry I still am not good at taking them 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture47696-halloween-pics-002.jpg


----------



## GhostHost999

I'd like to ask someone living in Tuscon, Phoenix, Tempe, Chandler, or Mesa (ALL from ARIZONA) to tell me if Target, Kmart, Walmart, or any superstore has started taking their halloween stuff out.


----------



## whichypoo

GhostHost999 said:


> I'd like to ask someone living in Tuscon, Phoenix, Tempe, Chandler, or Mesa (ALL from ARIZONA) to tell me if Target, Kmart, Walmart, or any superstore has started taking their halloween stuff out.


kmart has started to put stuff up. but I havn't seen it yet when we were there on wensday they were cleaning up the selfs to put halloween up.


----------



## Sugar_Skull

LairMistress said:


> Isn't Canada's Home Sense the same as our TJ Maxx and Home Goods in the US?


I've never been to either lol so I can't say for sure. I did some quick research and apparenlty they're all owned by TJX so they might carry some of the same products but it's not certain unless we did an actual comparison of the stores. I could attempt to get some crappy pictures if I go back to Home Sense soon. Winners looks a little like your TJ Maxx and Home Sense is very similar in appearance to Home Goods.


----------



## cinders

I also got the skull cake pan from Michaels. It was listed at $35.00 I think, but I used a coupon. Got it over a week ago. They had four when I got mine, then couple days later there was only one left.


----------



## Plague

Rikki said:


> Nah, Etsy sellers typically only put up one of each thing and then relist after the first one sells (because Etsy charges $.20 per listing or quantity), unless it's a one-of-a-kind item of course. They've been relisted now.


Well. Now I don't feel special anymore.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CVS drug store*

Stopped in a CVS drug store today and they looked like they were just getting ready to stock the halloween shelves. Only a few pumpkins out. 

I did see a few items that some might be interested in. They had an LED lit lantern light that looked very rustic and I could see working for old western kind of scenes. It had a rusty brown base with finger loop, and a frosted open top "glass" shade on it. The LED light could be set either constant on flicker or used with an automatic built-in 6-hour on/18-hours off timer. $9.99. I thought this item looked pretty good. BTW I saw 4 of these in one CVS and only 2 in another store.











In the make up section they had some Wet n Wild Fantasy Makers halloween make up. black lipstick, black nail polish and this eye makeup kit that used stencils to help you create really neat looking facial makeup. $5.99. 











The last item was a _$79.99 projector_ (sale price with card, reg. $99) that said it projects images up to 8 feet tall. It's the Shift3 LightBlast TheaterBox Entertainment Projector. The sale runs from 9/12 to 9/18. I didn't have a chance to look at it up close so don't know what kind of light source it used.

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=792621&productId=792621&navAction=jump&navCount=3


----------



## HauntedDiva

FYI Joann's fabric store has the skull cake pan too for $30.


----------



## Rikki

Plague said:


> Well. Now I don't feel special anymore.


Awwwww....you're still special....I'm sure of it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Joann Fabric (online&Store) halloween*

Just thought I'd give a heads up that Joann Fabrics has a lot of their halloween mdse (including Wilton, Holiday Inspirations, Martha Stewart, Autumn Inspirations Decor, halloween fabrics) on sale now. If you have a store nearby also check out the "Available in select stores". Joann's online newsletter frequently has coupons too. 

They have a nice fabric selection. I kind of liked the Skeleton apron. It's on sale right now too. Should be pretty easy to put together so a great project for one of the kids if they are starting to learn to sew.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HauntedDiva said:


> FYI Joann's fabric store has the skull cake pan too for $30.



If you are talking about the Wilton 3D skull pan, it's now on sale for $26.24.


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of spookie those flameless lantern are very cool...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

a witch from canada said:


> Ghost of spookie those flameless lantern are very cool...


I thought so too. I was originally thinking Western setting but they would probably work for a victorian or turn-of-the-century setting too when oil based lanterns were used in homes. I think the frosted lamp shade on them really adds so much to the look.


----------



## Rikki

GoS - was the lantern only that price with a CVS card or was it $9.99 for everyone?


----------



## Anji4062

AWALSHY1 said:


> Tumblindice- Target.com has the Guardian of the Grave Prop in stock for $59.99:
> and Free Shipping, so even with your Spirit Coupon you are better off at Target.
> Also Target is way better on returns if you need to than Spirit!


ToysRUs.com has it for sale for $49.99. I dunno about the shipping. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Rikki said:


> GoS - was the lantern only that price with a CVS card or was it $9.99 for everyone?


I believe the regular off-the-shelf price is the 9.99. The packaging had a 9.99 price printed on it and the yellow shelf tag said "692461, 8/22-11/20 9.99 Flameless LED Lantern 9.99 each" and it was part of their Harvest line. 

I will probably go back for at least one of them, would love 2 actually, but was going to wait until after my next payday to go back.

I don't have a CVS rewards card yet but after I see what they put out for halloween may just sign up to get some additional benefits from shopping there.


I think the sale pricing on the projector I mentioned above was only with a CVS rewards card.

BTW I noticed while looking at their "circular ads" section online (same as what comes in the newspaper) that if you have a CVS card and get a flu shot at CVS you get a Savings Pass worth 10%. One-time only use and while supplies of passes last. Offer expires 10/31 regardless. That could come in handy if you want a flu shot and have halloween merchandise to buy. Restrictions apply (ie probably not on sale merchandise, etc, and apparently they can't issue passes in MA, NY, NJ, HI and Puerto Rico).


----------



## Wicked Vampyre

Thanks for sharing Ghost of spookie. I like the flameless lantern. I was @CVS yesterday I didn't see it. Hopefully they will have it soon. 
Joann's near me has lots of Halloween & Autumn stuff out. I bought Halloween Pumpkins & Black Cats material for my kitchen windows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The flameless lantern has been out for about a month now since it is part of the fall/harvest decor. So don't look for it with the halloween stuff exactly, more like the fall leaves and such.

Since I know that a number of people here are doing a witch theme, is anyone looking for a Gemmy crawling witch arm? I came across this place called Flower Barn Nursery that has some interesting halloween decor as well at a good price. $11 for the arm.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Im not doing a witch them but that is cool *


----------



## Effie

I love those flameless lanterns! I got five of them on sale at CVS last year when the fall harvest stuff went on sale! I was hitting every CVS around here to find them. They are awesome, especially since they have an on/off timer . . . oddly enough, I didn't think about using them for Halloween!


----------



## a witch from canada

*horace the butler*

well probably my last big purchase for this year (will only use him in 2011) , he is available at walmart and rona here in Canada , he looks great , head and eyes movement is real cool but the audio it sounds like crap , awfull , very loud no volume and voice so distort we cant hear whay he is saying at all....and thats too bad because he sais alot of diffrent phrases wow was suprised about that he can be used as a mad lab prop as you hear electrical sounds too......see video 

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2010 props/?action=view&current=MVI_1359.mp4


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

a witch from canada said:


> well probably my last big purchase for this year (will only use him in 2011) , he is available at walmart and rona here in Canada , he looks great , head and eyes movement is real cool but the audio it sounds like crap , awfull , very loud no volume and voice so distort we cant hear whay he is saying at all....and thats too bad because he sais alot of diffrent phrases wow was suprised about that he can be used as a mad lab prop as you hear electrical sounds too......see video
> 
> http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b... 2010 props/?action=view&current=MVI_1359.mp4



I WANT ONE! I wonder if he's available somewhere in the the states?


----------



## a witch from canada

Bella LaGhostly said:


> I WANT ONE! I wonder if he's available somewhere in the the states?


walmart probably and on the gemmy web site they say he is available at ace hardware ....also on the box he is dressed with a silver vest but obviously it is red .


----------



## 13mummy

How much was he at Rona?


----------



## a witch from canada

13mummy said:


> How much was he at Rona?


134$ rona and 129$ at walmart


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I am so in love with the look of your butler A Witch From Canada! Love his face, his slim build and even those nifty looking shoes he's sporting! The eyes have a gloss quality to them. I notice he's got a walwort plugged into the wall. What does he do or say? 

Nice purchase. Wish I needed a butler and had the money for him. He's a keeper. Wonder if hubby would like some domestic help LOL. Honestly I've liked a lot of the butler that have come and gone but he's my favorite.


----------



## hallorenescene

witch from canada, he is awesome. he makes me think this is what a young lurch would look like. he sure would go well with my moaneke. if he comes around here, i'm gonna keep my fingers crossed


----------



## a witch from canada

hallorenescene said:


> witch from canada, he is awesome. he makes me think this is what a young lurch would look like. he sure would go well with my moaneke. if he comes around here, i'm gonna keep my fingers crossed


Halloweenscene and ghost of spooky he looks great , dress diffrently and he can be used as a frankenstein monster .....i just wish he sounded better 

here is the gemmy video of him so in this he sounds great (of course  )





here is mine (he sais at least 6-7 diffrent phrases) but the video of all he said was too big and wouldnt upload


----------



## Rikki

WfC, do you think your's might be defective? That sounds absolutely awful.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

I agree Rikki - that just doesn't sound right and perhaps you could try to exchange him?

BTW, for anyone else who's interested, I just found him on the Home Depot (of all places) web site for $129.00...


----------



## hallorenescene

i absolutly L O V E him. but you're right, he sounds aweful. i agree with rikki and bella, maybe yours is defective. i hope so! can you check out others and return him.


----------



## [email protected]

*Horace*

I was in a walmart here that had him set up and he sounded absolutely terrible as well. I love the look of him but am afraid to buy him now because of the terrible sound. I would be afraid that I would find one he would work for a bit and then start with the feedback and high pitch squeals. Figures we finally get a lifesize here and he sucks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

With such a great looking prop as Horace and with the sound like you have I would also exchange him. 

What a great prop though when he works well. 

I wonder what it is about Gemmy and the bob-and-weave heads. I just pulled out my white haired spirit ball guy and i was reminded about that rotating head thing he does. It's annoying!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry, duplicate post there.


----------



## a witch from canada

i complained to gemmy , no i cannot return him i got him out of town over the weekend , and the demo sounded as bad ....


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

You know WfC, I tend to dislike the sound on the Gemmy props no matter *how *clear the sound. They're all a bit cheesy and have too much background noise for my taste. For instance, I love my stirring witch with the cauldron, but the bubbling soundrack is _way_ too loud in my opinion. If it's possible to just operate him without the factory soundtrack and rig your own, I think that's actually preferrable. You could always do an mp3 of the demo from YouTube since it's crystal clear. Good luck! I'm going to try and find one here in Dallas, which hopefully shouldn't be too hard since Gemmy is practically next door!


----------



## halloween71

witch from canada-he looks like a great prop...to bad about the sound.


----------



## halloween71

Witchie_Woman said:


> Came across this tombstone at Homegoods the other day. It was made of a heavy resin type material. I believe it was $59.99.


That is a nice looking stone.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

a witch from canada said:


> i complained to gemmy , no i cannot return him i got him out of town over the weekend , and the demo sounded as bad ....


WFC, did you buy him from Spirit? I know Spirit will try exchanging him for you or get you a refund.

Did you try disassembling him and putting him back together. I keep wondering if somehow the connections aren't right and he's gotten out of sync somehow. The audio is all on a chip I assume so it's not like it was audio tape caught or a cd skipping. Maybe our more technical guys can help out. I'd also suggest posting on the prop forum and ask them what they think might be wrong with him.


----------



## a witch from canada

Bella LaGhostly said:


> You know WfC, I tend to dislike the sound on the Gemmy props no matter *how *clear the sound. They're all a bit cheesy and have too much background noise for my taste. For instance, I love my stirring witch with the cauldron, but the bubbling soundrack is _way_ too loud in my opinion. If it's possible to just operate him without the factory soundtrack and rig your own, I think that's actually preferrable. You could always do an mp3 of the demo from YouTube since it's crystal clear. Good luck! I'm going to try and find one here in Dallas, which hopefully shouldn't be too hard since Gemmy is practically next door!


yep will try to use my own sound on him next year , gives me a hole year to work on that


----------



## hurricanegame

[email protected] said:


> I was in a walmart here that had him set up and he sounded absolutely terrible as well. I love the look of him but am afraid to buy him now because of the terrible sound. I would be afraid that I would find one he would work for a bit and then start with the feedback and high pitch squeals. Figures we finally get a lifesize here and he sucks


I'm from Kitchener...have yet to see that...what Walmart?


----------



## [email protected]

I live in Stoney Creek and it is the walmart at Eastgate Square, also at the walmart in Burlington on Hwy 5 and Appleby. They have Rhoda Broom, Horace and the 36 in butler prop from Kmart last year. Good luck hope your wally worlds get them.


----------



## Shadowbat

Went into Kohls this evening and they had some pretty nice Halloween and fall decor. Halloween was 40% off while the fall was 30% off. We grabbed a "Happy Halloween" bathroom rug for 13 bucks.


Also, our area SuperK had all their stuff out. I almost bought, but didnt have the money, the Gemmy Michael Myers. It breaths heavy and plays the Halloween theme. Only 20 bucks.


----------



## Rikki

Was in Kroger's tonight and they've finally put out their Halloween stuff Not much I was interested in but they have the same butler that Kmart has and they have Rhoda Broom. They've got the animated cat inflatable and a few others but that was all the big stuff I saw.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Bug Pops at Walmart*

Almost forgot to mention and don't recall if anyone has already but Walmart has these colored lollipops that have a bug design inside of them like spiders and other such bugs. Pretty creepy. $1 each. I took a pic and will come back and post tomorrow.


Here's the picture of them: I think they give pause especially the black widow spider version.


----------



## mementomori

Well Fred Meyer put out their stuff and it's not very impressive. They only thing that was new or different was these busts, they light up and say "Come Closer" in a creepy voice. they are a nice size and lightweight so they would go great on top of a tombstone. I have my crappy camera phone video if you want to see them in action. They are $9.99, and there is a witch, vampire and skeleton.


----------



## trickortreat

CzarinaKatarina said:


> I made my first visit of the year to Spirit... tons of costumes, but all the floor displays are empty. They have the cages and areas built out, but the cashier said that the actual figures to go in them hadn't arrived yet, just "coming soon" posters for the large animatronics that they display in the back. I did leave with one question though... there are a couple of skeleton props that double as bird feeders. Since they are serving a non-decorative purpose, that means we can leave them out year round, right? I'm sure the neighbors would love that... <evil grin>


This was a post from 9-6-10. Does anyone have a picture of the "skeleton props that double as bird feeders"?


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Almost forgot to mention and don't recall if anyone has already but Walmart has these colored lollipops that have a bug design inside of them like spiders and other such bugs. Pretty creepy. I think $1.99 maybe. I took a pic and will come back and post tomorrow.



I dunno Spookie. When I see stuff like that at *WalMart*, I have to wonder if the bugs are intentional...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

trickortreat said:


> This was a post from 9-6-10. Does anyone have a picture of the "skeleton props that double as bird feeders"?



I was in Spirit yesterday and saw these. No pic however. Here's the link to the skeleton bird feeders (2 versions) from their website:

Hung Out To Dry & Eaten Alive Skeleton Bird Feeders


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some pics from Walmart*

Some of these Walmart items were mentioned but I don't think photo'd yet. Our store (a smaller Walmart) looked most of the way done shelving although no real big animated props. I liked a few things but thought the quality was pretty poor this year on things like the masks for example. Much thinner than last year's masks. I had looked at their werewolf mask last year and this year's doesn't come close to comparing to the thickness. Obviously going for keeping the costs low and sacrificing quality.





































The skeleton is about 3 feet I would guess and is articulated. The haunted photo (male version shown--human view and skeleton view) is motion sensored. Eyes flash and is accompanied by sound and music I believe. Female version not shown.

I just posted a photo of the Bug Lollipops a page or two back on this thread. I thought they made you do a doubletake. And under the Circus Prop thread (props section), I posted a thread about one of the two 6 ft Light and Sounds Door Panels Walmart was selling this yer, the giant striking snake--which I will use as a backdrop panel for my carnival snake charmer prop. I'll be updating the thread with a photo today. The other version of the panel was of a skeleton, both $8 each.


----------



## halloween71

I like the haunted portraits.


----------



## halloween71

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Almost forgot to mention and don't recall if anyone has already but Walmart has these colored lollipops that have a bug design inside of them like spiders and other such bugs. Pretty creepy. $1 each. I took a pic and will come back and post tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here's the picture of them: I think they give pause especially the black widow spider version.


I really like those .


----------



## Rikki

I was in Walmart today as well and they were at least mostly stocked....wasn't impressed. 
Meijer employees were opening boxes as I walked through...shouldn't be much longer!
I stopped in Party City and Halloween City today - PC was fully stocked and HC was getting there.

I didn't see anything that hadn't already been talked about at any of the stores. Oh, and of course none of them had what I was looking for.


----------



## a witch from canada

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some of these Walmart items were mentioned but I don't think photo'd yet. Our store (a smaller Walmart) looked most of the way done shelving although no real big animated props. I liked a few things but thought the quality was pretty poor this year on things like the masks for example. Much thinner than last year's masks. I had looked at their werewolf mask last year and this year's doesn't come close to comparing to the thickness. Obviously going for keeping the costs low and sacrificing quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skeleton is about 3 feet I would guess and is articulated. The haunted photo (male version shown--human view and skeleton view) is motion sensored. Eyes flash and is accompanied by sound and music I believe. Female version not shown.
> 
> I just posted a photo of the Bug Lollipops a page or two back on this thread. I thought they made you do a doubletake. And under the Circus Prop thread (props section), I posted a thread about one of the two 6 ft Light and Sounds Door Panels Walmart was selling this yer, the giant striking snake--which I will use as a backdrop panel for my carnival snake charmer prop. I'll be updating the thread with a photo today. The other version of the panel was of a skeleton, both $8 each.


ok thoses gummy candy i need to get some for sure if they have it here and the bug lollypops as well ...too cool....thanks for the pic


----------



## Shadowbat

While at Spirit my son picked out his costume. Some tattered grim reaper looking thing. lol I have to say I was NOT impressed with Spirit this year. smaller set from last year, poor selection of props and masks and the prices were very high. I was told the selection was poor due to them not receiving in their entire inventory.


At Target we grabbed afew party items, some Halloween Pop Tarts, and a pumpkin rug for $2.50! They had some really cool Pumpkin themed items like a punch bowl, shakers, bowls, cups, cookie jar, etc. 

WalMart was a successful trip. We bought the twins costumes, some decorations, and a couple Halloween themed movies. They had a decent selection of costumes, alot were the same as Spirit, and ALOT cheaper.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*POTTERY BARN cemetary wall mural on sale*

If anyone was waiting to see if the Pottery Barn Wall mural (cemetary scene) would go on sale, it has, now $79 (not sure when it went on sale):

Haunted Gate Wall Mural


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GrandinRoad Halloween Haven Catalog*

The GrandinRoad "Halloween Haven" Cover Catalog completely dedicated to halloween came in my mail today! Always full of interesting decorating ideas. The spooky willow tree and headless horsemen are still my favorites.


----------



## hallorenescene

joanns had haunted lenticular photos frames a lot like walmart. but walmarts were $10.00, joanns are $29.00


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

hallorenescene said:


> joanns had haunted lenticular photos frames a lot like walmart. but walmarts were $10.00, joanns are $29.00


Which is why I rarely buy anything at JoAnn' s until they mark it all down to 60 or 70 percent off, except for the Wilton items.

I have my eye on some pumpkin stands there, but_ no way_ am I going to buy them now that they're on sale for %20 off, especially since they have the same rule as Michael's about using coupons on sale items.


----------



## toysaplenty

Hi, I just ordered from improvementscatalog.com, the 1950's Dancing with the Ghouls props. Picture is attached. If you sign up for their emails, you get 15% off, however, if you order Thursday 9/16 or Friday 9/17, you get 25% off! Make sure you use source code, MP0W319. They are regular 139.99. I have a 1950's game room, so I am going to put them inside. I do not know how these would last outside, but they would be neat in your house or under a covered porch!


----------



## hallorenescene

toys a plenty, those are darling props.


----------



## toysaplenty

hallorenescene said:


> toys a plenty, those are darling props.


Thanks, Hallorenescene! I think I am going to doctor them up some once they get here. I am going to go to Target and pick up one of those black leather jackets that they have for sale in the boys section and put on the guy skeleton. His jacket in this photo looks too plain and thin. Also, I am going to buy an Elvis pompador style wig and change his hair out so he has more of the 50's Greaser look. I really like the skeleton poodle on her skirt. I was going to try and make these props by buying 50's costumes and skeleton parts, but when I added it all up, it actually would cost more, and I really don't have the time, so I decided to buy them. Improvements Catalog said these are an exclusive to them this year. Last year they had the same ones, but in Disco outfits. Really, the price isn't that bad compared to other things out there, and you have the chance to save another 25% off!


----------



## hallorenescene

so what do the disco ones look like? do you have them? would be fun to have both sets. out of my budget though


----------



## toysaplenty

There was this Disco set, that Improvements Catalog had on the Home Shopping Network, see link http://home-decor.hsn.com/dancing-with-the-ghouls-halloween-decorations_p-4450919_xp.aspx
and then there was this set, which someone has on Ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Life-Size-1970s...828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58894cb18c
Both of these were sold at Improvements Catalog in previous years.


----------



## msim

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If anyone was waiting to see if the Pottery Barn Wall mural (cemetary scene) would go on sale, it has, now $79 (not sure when it went on sale):
> 
> Haunted Gate Wall Mural


I am soo glad you posted this Ghost of Spookie! I just purchased it on Tuesday for $99.00! I am on hold as I type this to see if they will adjust the $20.00. I ordered the spooky hands drink dispenser 2 weeks ago and saw that it is no longer available.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*D. L. & Co Gothic Plates, Candles, Accessories at Ruelala.com*

The members only site, Ruelala.com, just started a two day sale of D.L. & Co. items. The highlight is a set of 4 black porcelain plates that feature an exquisite silver skull and flourish design. They come in a black silk hatbox, and originally sold for $175-$190. Ruelala has them for only $49.00. (I already own two sets, and they are gorgeous). There are also Delft Skull Journals, Seven Deadly Sins Porcelain Plates, a 3pc Skull Votive set (amber fragranced wax) for $25. And numerous candles including a black skull with snakes, a Skull with a Lizard on top, and a Snake on an apple. 

Shipping is $9.95.

The sales ends at 10:59AM EST on Sept 18. It's a members only site, but membership is free. You can use this link to get in:
http://www.ruelala.com/invite/tclack01

I've attached an image of the skull plates below:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

msim said:


> I am soo glad you posted this Ghost of Spookie! I just purchased it on Tuesday for $99.00! I am on hold as I type this to see if they will adjust the $20.00. I ordered the spooky hands drink dispenser 2 weeks ago and saw that it is no longer available.



I remembered someone recently posted they had ordered one. I hope they were able to adjust the price since it was so close to when you ordered it.


----------



## Angelique_NM

*Grandin Road Catalogue*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> The GrandinRoad "Halloween Haven" Cover Catalog completely dedicated to halloween came in my mail today! Always full of interesting decorating ideas. The spooky willow tree and headless horsemen are still my favorites.


That website looks like a good one, they say in the shipping they send products internationally but do you know if you can get a copy of the catalogue other than the e-catalogue if you are not within the US?

angelique_nm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Angelique_NM said:


> That website looks like a good one, they say in the shipping they send products internationally but do you know if you can get a copy of the catalogue other than the e-catalogue if you are not within the US?
> 
> angelique_nm



BTW someone was nice enough to post a heads up that tonight HSN will be airing a two-hour Haunted House Presents GrandinRoad Halloween show (on the West Coast DirecTV we will see it at 6-8pm). You can see the products online live I think if you don't get that channel. At least you can watch to see what they will be offering. Sometimes they offer purchases and split the payments on certain ones if that helps someone.

And I see that they will also air another new segment of this from 2-3am (Again West Coast DirecTV) later tonight/early early tomorrow am.


----------



## moonbaby345

13mummy said:


> That's a great idea, I'm to afraid to put my crows from Micheals outside because they'll just get ruined. This was I can have some out all October. =)


I was thinking the same thing.I have 4 of the feathered crows from Dollar Tree but I can't leave them outside for the whole month of october.I'm from Cleveland and we have bad weather here and they will definitly be ruined come Halloween.I will only put them out on Halloween night.I wish I could find some of the other type of crows here where I live.$2 is a decent price for those.


----------



## creepingdth

i had the dollar tree crows outside all month last year and they're still fine. we get wind, rain, and snow here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Angelique_NM said:


> That website looks like a good one, they say in the shipping they send products internationally but do you know if you can get a copy of the catalogue other than the e-catalogue if you are not within the US?
> 
> angelique_nm



Angelique_nm, I don't know. I'd suggest sending them an email if you are interested.


----------



## Shadowbat

moonbaby345 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.I have 4 of the feathered crows from Dollar Tree but I can't leave them outside for the whole month of october.I'm from Cleveland and we have bad weather here and they will definitly be ruined come Halloween.I will only put them out on Halloween night.I wish I could find some of the other type of crows here where I live.$2 is a decent price for those.



Ive got the DT crows in my graveyard, had them out for a little over a week now and theyre doing okay.


----------



## moonbaby345

creepingdth said:


> i had the dollar tree crows outside all month last year and they're still fine. we get wind, rain, and snow here.


That's great that they stand up to the elements.I think I will add them to my graveyard!I might have to guy buy some more now so I can have some indoors too!


----------



## Mom2Devils

Velvet Vampire said:


> Back to the Stand, I bought mine before they ever put up a picture on the website, so I took photos to show it to a friend. I've attached them, since they give views from differnt angles. Please excuse the dust on the table. I've stopped dusting in anticipation of Halloween. ;-)


I just Checked Pottery Barn and All of the Skeleton Hand Items are already listed as "Not Available"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mom2Devils said:


> I just Checked Pottery Barn and All of the Skeleton Hand Items are already listed as "Not Available"


TIP  
While it might be sold out online, if you decided you really want something that's still listed online but as Not Available, I'd suggest calling your local store now. I have found Pottery Barn, Williams Sonoma, and SurLaTable to be _very helpful_ in locating merchandise in their stores across the country for you. If they locate a store location that still has inventory, you'll need to call them directly to order it and their shipping may vary depending on how far it needs to ship to you, but at least you can get the item thanks to their assistance. _BTW call your local store during an hour when it is more likely that they aren't busy. If you have the SKU number it will help them also._ Sometimes you will also find out that they have discounted the merchandise at the store level since it is being cleared out, so you might even get a better price than you thought!  It's happened to me on more than one occasion much to my surprise. All three of these stores rate really highly with me for their customer service.


----------



## whichypoo

*Halloween express !!!!*

Okay here is an alert!! Halloween express on I 17 and bell road in glendale AZ is having a 50 % off of everything in the store. I dont know how long its for but there are some alsome deals!!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I browsed Target tonight, and they had a flat-backed hanging latex decaying mummy for $30 that was just fabulous. I'm crossing fingers, toes, and rat tails that my upcoming garage sale is a success because now I "need" one! I couldn't find it on their web site but didn't spend a ton of time searching.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

BlueFrog said:


> I browsed Target tonight, and they had a fabulous flat-backed hanging latex decaying mummy for $30 that was just fabulous. I'm crossing fingers, toes, and rat tails that my upcoming garage sale is a success because now I "need" one! I couldn't find it on their web site but didn't spend a ton of time searching.


I saw him today too and had to point him out to hubby. He was really cool.


----------



## Tumblindice

AmFatallyYours said:


> I saw him today too and had to point him out to hubby. He was really cool.


I saw him as well today, doesn't fit my haunt but it was cool for the price.


----------



## Deadna

Not sure this has been mentioned but there are small cans of soda from the Dr.Pepper company in halloween designs. Big Red comes with a skull design,I can't remember the others but the flavors are 7-Up,Sunkist,A+W,Dr.Pepper. They come in a 6 pack at Wal-Mart for $2.38.


----------



## toysaplenty

toysaplenty said:


> Hi, I just ordered from improvementscatalog.com, the 1950's Dancing with the Ghouls props. Picture is attached. If you sign up for their emails, you get 15% off, however, if you order Thursday 9/16 or Friday 9/17, you get 25% off! Make sure you use source code, MP0W319. They are regular 139.99. I have a 1950's game room, so I am going to put them inside. I do not know how these would last outside, but they would be neat in your house or under a covered porch!


I got the 1950's Dancing with the Ghouls in the mail, and they are HORRIBLE! Do not order them!!! First of all, they were the most sadly made props I have ever seen, not to mention that the girl's poodle skirt on mine had grey paint spilled all over it. Wow, I did not know anyone could make a prop so badly! They were made of styrofoam and string! I sent them back! 
Guess I shall have to make my own!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Pottery Barn Stores*

I just got back from our local Pottery Barn store, and have to admit, I'm disappointed. Maybe I'd set my expectations too high because of the very cool things they'd offered this year by catalog and online. But, aside from pumpkins in every medium imaginable, they just didn't have that much.

I managed to get one photo of things on their "spooky" table. It's attached. They had a small iron black cat tealight holder $39, iron spider tealight holders (large and small) $12 each. Hanging iron Bat Tealight holders (it's hanging from the branches in the picture) $16. Pillar candles with cat or bat silhouettes. $12 each. The Hanging Bat Tealight holder is probably the most interesting piece. His wings are straight, and the tealight fits in the top of the body. He's suspended by a long (maybe 7-8") V-shaped piece of metal. 

Not shown in my picture, or sold online: Metal wine charms, set of 6: skull, bat, cat, crow, pumpkin, ?. These were silver metal with beads. Nice, but not that unusual. 

Galvanized metal wine charms, set of 12: all shaped like tombstones, with a number painted on each. These are flat, and are cut out of the same metal they'd use for galvanized buckets. 

Aluminum Pumpkin Placecard Holders. $10 each.

Black wax Bat Floating Candles. About 5" wide.

Iron Crows. Primitive style. 2 Sizes. Lg was $39.

Small black Glitter Spiders


Shown online (and sold in the store):
Black feather crows (large and small).
Sisal Rats.
Sisal mini Mice.
Metal Bat Wine Stopper. (they didn't have the Hand Stopper at my store.)
Mercury Glass Pumpkins
Pumpkin Candles: orange and (maybe) white...don't remember.

They didn't have any other serveware. Nothing from the Aluminum skeleton series. No plates, runners, cups, martini shakers, cauldron punch pieces, etc. I have called a couple of the stores, including "the big one in Atlanta that gets everything" (according to one Pottery Barn associate) to see if I could pick up another set of Salad Servers, and they did not get those...or the cauldron pieces. So I'm thinking that none of the stores got them.

If anyone spots anything different in their Pottery Barn store, I'd love to hear about it... Thnx.




Mom2Devils said:


> I just Checked Pottery Barn and All of the Skeleton Hand Items are already listed as "Not Available"


----------



## battygirl

Just wanted to let you know that starting today orange halloween lights (50ct) are on sale for $1.50 each @ BIGLOTS. Check the ad on your web site to make sure the sale is in your area....I'm not entirely sure how they run their sales. The cheapest I could find them were $2.00 @ walmart so I scooped up a ton of them @ $1.50

Got my first fog machine and now in the process of making a fog chiller....found a nice cooler at walmart for $16 thought that was a good price if anyone needs one.


----------



## sookie

I am so glad I found this site. I saw the posts and headed out to Walmart and Walgreens. OMG Really cool stuff. I will hit CVS later this week and Target again. The last time I was in CVS they had a few fall things out, and Target only had a few isles of items. They should be stocked now.

I got the coolest set of ghosts at Walgreens! I love them!

And at Walmart, got the candy, pumpkin spinner, floating ghost, the spider webs for the trees out front and lights for the railings. I'll try and take some pics later

Now I want to put everything out lol


----------



## rockplayson

Not sure if this has been reported yet but CostCo has a huge skeleton head for $44.00. My mom got me one and this thing is amazing. It ran her about $48.00 with tax. . I'll take some pictures once I get ahold of a good camera. Oh I love this thing.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


*EDIT* These guys are going fast and be very carefull they chip easy but the price is well worth it. You would think this would eaisley sell for $100.00 + at a halloween superstore.*


----------



## ukats1958

Has anyone been to Meijers to see what they have in store?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

rockplayson said:


> Not sure if this has been reported yet but CostCo has a huge skeleton head for $44.00. My mom got me one and this thing is amazing. It ran her about $48.00 with tax. Here's a picture and nope it does not do it justice. I'll take some pictures once I get ahold of a good camera. Oh I love this thing.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=0&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1



*Oh I heard about that that looks very cool! Now i want one *


----------



## RCIAG

Well my Home Depot skipped Halloween totally & moved right on to Christmas. Every single item they sell for Christmas, minus live trees & greens, were on display.

They don't even have pumpkins anywhere. Though they had tons of mums.


----------



## Tumblindice

RCIAG said:


> Well my Home Depot skipped Halloween totally & moved right on to Christmas. Every single item they sell for Christmas, minus live trees & greens, were on display.
> 
> They don't even have pumpkins anywhere. Though they had tons of mums.


Home depot did not have Halloween items last year as well. Said it did not sell well enough for them.


----------



## RCIAG

I wasn't expecting a giant Halloween display or Gemmy stuff, I'm just surprised there weren't any Halloween inflatables at the very least.

Though it does remind me that when I go up to the attic to get my Halloween stuff I need to check to see what Christmas lights I need to buy. I'm slowly switching all my tree lights over to LEDs & I buy a few new strands every year but I can't recall which type I buy. I need to check that & buy a few now because come Christmas time there won't be any of the ones left that I need.

Which reminds me, Target DID have some solar lights for Halloween, purple & orange I think. They were kind of expensive & not something I'd buy all at once, but a great choice to have nonetheless.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped by a Rite Aid yesterday while out for a Sunday drive to get some pie pumpkins. Only took a little bit of cash with me so I could get the bloody shower curtain they had so I got a door cover that looks see through with "DANGER GO BACK" on it


----------



## Angelique_NM

Dusk has their Halloween stock online now, not sure if it's instore yet but those in Australia and NZ can order through the website. Dusk sells candle holders, candles and accessories. This year they have a pumpkin and witch candle holders, ghost, skulls, pumpkins and a cat candle 

angelique_nm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Some CVS Finds*

Stopped in CVS this morning and they were _just_ starting to stock their halloween area. Not much worth posting a picture of yet, with the exception of these three photos.






























The Peanuts characters are $6.99 each. Didn't notice pricing on the small busts. The 3-foot plastic bluckies are GID and are $7.99 each.


----------



## scareviewzombies.com

I always wondered why some stores put xmas out so early Ive read many a article and have overheard comments from shoppers at Sams club and Walmart that it just annoys people to see it so early in stores


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

scareviewzombies.com said:


> I always wondered why some stores put xmas out so early Ive read many a article and have overheard comments from shoppers at Sams club and Walmart that it just annoys people to see it so early in stores



Then maybe more of us should complain to the managers about it not getting put out sooner! The squeekiest voice gets oiled principle?!!


----------



## Arlita

Ok everybody listen up I needed some more stone it spray paint to finish up my last tombstone for this year. 

I was armed with my 40% off coupon and headed to Michaels, when I got to the spray paint section I couldn't believe my eyes. The Valspar stone it and crackle paint is on clearance, the stone it which is usually $8.98 is now $3.99 a can the clear coat was $2.49 a can. 

Well needless to say I went crazy and spent round $67.00 I'm out of control at least thats what my exhusband would say. I do have plans for it, next year I am building columns for the entrance of my cemetary.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Arlita said:


> Ok everybody listen up I needed some more stone it spray paint to finish up my last tombstone for this year.
> 
> I was armed with my 40% off coupon and headed to Michaels, when I got to the spray paint section I couldn't believe my eyes. The Valspar stone it and crackle paint is on clearance, the stone it which is usually $8.98 is now $3.99 a can the clear coat was $2.49 a can.
> 
> Well needless to say I went crazy and spent round $67.00 I'm out of control at least thats what my exhusband would say. I do have plans for it, next year I am building columns for the entrance of my cemetary.


Good deal. keep your eyes out in Big lots too, they put it on the clarence shelf..................... I got 4 cans this summer for $2 each, they had black and grey......


----------



## Rikki

Yeah, I had to buy a can the other day and found it on clearance. Good news at the time but what sucks is that means Michael's probably won't be carrying it any more....meaning no using 50%/40% off coupons on it anymore.


----------



## Arlita

Rikki said:


> Yeah, I had to buy a can the other day and found it on clearance. Good news at the time but what sucks is that means Michael's probably won't be carrying it any more....meaning no using 50%/40% off coupons on it anymore.


That is exactly why I went crazy I have never spent $67.00 on spray paint before, at least not on one purchase. I have only used it on one other stone but didn't put the top coat on it, so unfortunely after a couple storms it washed away.


----------



## halloween333

Went to Michaels yesterday, pretty much all halloween was 40% and i had a coupon for 15% off entire purchase on top of that. I got two tombstones, a graveyard sign, two crows & bloody handprints! It was a great deal having the 40% off + 15% off on top of that!


----------



## Sugar_Skull

I went back to Michaels, they now have all their stuff out whereas before there was next to nothing. Unfortunately the candelabra I considered buying is sold out right now XP. I'm a little unsure about buying things from there though. I hate Michaels, but I know that they're the only craft store in my city that carries Halloween Decor. I noticed this time that there were at least five products being sold there that I had either purchased or found at the dollar store from previous years....and if you're wondering no Michaels is not selling them for a dollar, we're talking three to five dollar mark up. I don't really want to buy something and then find the exact product in the dollar store next year XP. Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## rockplayson

The Peanuts are awesome I'll have to get them for my niece and nephew.


----------



## osenator

Lowes has already 2 iles of Christmas stuff... Halloween, not even one entire ile..


----------



## RCIAG

I saw a commercial this morning for Halloween at Party City. I think it's the first time I've ever seen one on TV. I've seen lots of print ads for them but never a TV commercial. No print ads for them yet, those don't usually show up around here until mid-October.


----------



## a witch from canada

*for those in Canada....*

i found this neat fellow by luck yesterday at Zellers  they only had one and they had just put him out as the demo ......i have been told a month ago he was a sam's club exclusive in the USA so i was very happy to have found him in canada ...

YouTube - lighted skeleton prop

YouTube - face close up lighted skeleton


----------



## Red

a witch from canada said:


> i found this neat fellow by luck yesterday at Zellers  they only had one and they had just put him out as the demo ......i have been told a month ago he was a sam's club exclusive in the USA so i was very happy to have found him in canada ...
> 
> YouTube - lighted skeleton prop
> 
> YouTube - face close up lighted skeleton


So, Is he a regular product to be carried at Zellers, or just one they got in at your store? How much?


----------



## a witch from canada

thehorrorfinatic said:


> So, Is he a regular product to be carried at Zellers, or just one they got in at your store? How much?


well i am guessing zellers will carry them but very very few , they had cut off the bar code on the box and lost it so they called a few zellers store to get the code and only one other store had it ....he was 134$


----------



## Tumblindice

a witch from canada said:


> i found this neat fellow by luck yesterday at Zellers  they only had one and they had just put him out as the demo ......i have been told a month ago he was a sam's club exclusive in the USA so i was very happy to have found him in canada ...
> 
> YouTube - lighted skeleton prop
> 
> YouTube - face close up lighted skeleton


Yup he is at Sam's clubs for $97.00


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

a witch from canada said:


> i found this neat fellow by luck yesterday at Zellers  they only had one and they had just put him out as the demo ......i have been told a month ago he was a sam's club exclusive in the USA so i was very happy to have found him in canada ...
> 
> YouTube - lighted skeleton prop
> 
> YouTube - face close up lighted skeleton





Tumblindice said:


> Yup he is at Sam's clubs for $97.00



Wow another great looking prop from Sam's Club. I love the lit skeleton effect. Sure wish Sam's Club would come to our area. Costco gets put to shame again this year. And the big skull they had this year was basically the same prop as last year so how original. They need a new buyer for their product selection. If Costco wonders why they don't do well with their halloween mdse they have only to look to what Sam's Club has offered their customers over the past several years. No comparison.


----------



## a witch from canada

Tumblindice said:


> Yup he is at Sam's clubs for $97.00


we dont have sam's clubs in Canada  so got lucky zellers had one


----------



## msgatorslayer

There are so many things I've seen others post about that their stores have and mine don't.

I'm still hoping things will chance the closer we get to October.


----------



## Effie

Sugar_Skull said:


> I noticed this time that there were at least five products being sold there that I had either purchased or found at the dollar store from previous years....and if you're wondering no Michaels is not selling them for a dollar, we're talking three to five dollar mark up. I don't really want to buy something and then find the exact product in the dollar store next year XP. Has anybody else noticed this?


I noticed it, too -- a LOT of the items they had were the same things you can get at Dollar Tree for a buck. Walgreen's had the same graveyard sign for $10 that Michaels is selling for around $25 . . . buyer beware . . .


----------



## BlueFrog

The same molds are being used, but are the materials the same? I know the Michael's fingers are made of a sturdier plastic than the Dollar Store equivalent. I can't speak for the other items.


----------



## Shadowbat

while at DT toda I noticed some inflatables. They had a spider, skeleton, jack-o-lantern, and a cat. I grabbed a cat and two pumpkins. I was suprised, they are a pretty good size once inflated. The Jack-o-lantern is about 2 feet in diameter. I figured these would make nice little garage decos for our party.


----------



## Red

They have the Butler from Kmart (or BigLots) at Shoppers Drug Mart for $149.99.


----------



## rockplayson

Shadowbat said:


> while at DT toda I noticed some inflatables. They had a spider, skeleton, jack-o-lantern, and a cat. I grabbed a cat and two pumpkins. I was suprised, they are a pretty good size once inflated. The Jack-o-lantern is about 2 feet in diameter. I figured these would make nice little garage decos for our party.


 
I noticed those to but only got a spider. If anyone does a kid friendley yard haunt the spiders are good to hang from trees.


----------



## BlueFrog

Has the Tekky Toys Cave Rat (sold at Kmart last year) shown up anywhere? So many are turning up on eBay I can't help but believe that the resellers are buying them now, rather than just recycling last year's clearance items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Forgot to mention that when in the 99¢ ONLY STORE the other day they had nice, small, real pumpkins available. They have a small grocery store there and that's the section I saw them in.


----------



## Shawna

Zellers has the x-ray skeleton on sale today for $99.99 and if you pay using your hbc credit card you get another 10% off. WFC you might see if they have a policy of adjusting your bill because you just bought yours.


----------



## hurricanegame

Check out what my local Walmart has...I visited today and they were not even close to putting out MORE stuff...they are working on it though...I hope to see some interesting items I hope this year...


----------



## moonbaby345

Shadowbat said:


> while at DT toda I noticed some inflatables. They had a spider, skeleton, jack-o-lantern, and a cat. I grabbed a cat and two pumpkins. I was suprised, they are a pretty good size once inflated. The Jack-o-lantern is about 2 feet in diameter. I figured these would make nice little garage decos for our party.


I saw those on there website but my Dollar Tree still doesn't have them yet but I haven't been there in 10 days.I really want the cat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Nice inexpensive skeleton body parts*

Below is a picture of a ground breaker set that I bought from Walmart in 2008. I don't think they are selling this any more but I'm pretty sure the same or similar product is being sold at HALLOWEEN CITY this year. Personally the realistic nature of the parts is more preferable to me for prop making than the bluckies that look like aliens. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up if you have a HC in your area and are still working on props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Big Lots Halloween Heads up*

On Page 2 of the BIG LOTS ad for Sunday, 9/26 through Sat, 10/2 there are a number of halloween items in it: 

Halloween Decor
58" hanging characters - halloween/harvest metal signs - screaming doormat - spooky doorbell - 6" sports jack-o-lantern * varies by store -- $5; 

Light Sculptures
bat, skull or boo * Dracula Light Box * Set of 3 Pathway Markers pumpkins or skulls -- $10; 

Halloween Light Sets
30 UL LED icicle lights spider or bat - 18' crystal-iced tube lights - 10 UL C7 flicker set - $8; 

they also have harvest items, kitchen towels, candles, and some halloween candy listed. 

The flyer came in my advance newsletter today and probably won't be visible to the general public until Saturday sometime.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Polyfoam Skulls like Michaels*

I realized when I've posted about HALLOWEEN CITY mdse that I forgot to mention that they have the polyfoam skulls like those carried at MICHAELS (with jaw and without) for about the same price I think. In case Michaels has sold out in your area and your looking for a lightweight head (my store was just about out a few weeks ago), I thought I'd throw out another source.


----------



## huanglichao

good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> Has the Tekky Toys Cave Rat (sold at Kmart last year) shown up anywhere? So many are turning up on eBay I can't help but believe that the resellers are buying them now, rather than just recycling last year's clearance items.



I know it's got to be sold somewhere this year because Tekky Toys has them as a current product on their website under halloween.


----------



## Halloweenfan

ukats1958 said:


> Has anyone been to Meijers to see what they have in store?


Junk. Stuff from Dollar Tree is at Meijers like those pumpkin pipe cleaner garland things that were at Dollar Tree. They also have the rats I really like, but those are from last year! They copied them, and they get Zhu Zhu pets. The hamster that all started with a rat! A bunch of junk, and empty space is at Meijer, and it's not like the empty space is supposed to be filled. Obviously, they don't want to sell a lot.

I scored big with a U-Build Hasbro Sorry game from Wal-Mart. $10. Oops, wrong forum. lol

I think I mentioned it before, but at Michael's I got the ghost pipe cleaner garland thing for like $3 something with 50% coupon, and it says Boo on it in purple letters. I like those pipe cleaner things. I have the Spider from Lowe's, and the Ghost from Michael's. I don't like the Pumpkin one or the really small Spiders from Dollar Tree. For Christmas last year, Menards started with them, and they had the Candy Can, Snowman, and the snowflake which I all got. I wanted the Christmas tree one from the cemetary place, but it was just way too much money, so I didn't get that.

They also have a cat out at Lowe's, Menard's, and I think Meijer this year, but I don't care for cats really as a Halloween thing.

The stuff is made out of this: http://www.bannermarketinggroup.com/graphics/HolidayDecor/CANDYCANE.jpg

Does anyone know a real name for these? I don't know what they really call them. I know that's Christmas, but still the Halloween are like that too.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> TIP
> While it might be sold out online, if you decided you really want something that's still listed online but as Not Available, I'd suggest calling your local store now. I have found Pottery Barn, Williams Sonoma, and SurLaTable to be _very helpful_ in locating merchandise in their stores across the country for you. If they locate a store location that still has inventory, you'll need to call them directly to order it and their shipping may vary depending on how far it needs to ship to you, but at least you can get the item thanks to their assistance.


I love how Menard's does the same thing like you are talking about. If Menard's is out of a Halloween or Christmas item at one store (They could search for all their products, I only know of seasonal stuff they can tell you), they have a number for the item on the tag, and they will check the stores in whatever state you live in; in order to get those products at another store. That has helped me a lot with getting some of the blowmolds, and some bigger light things. 

I wish Target, Wal-Mart, and Kmart would do that if they run out of something I want, and I don't have to go to 5 different stores just to find the thing I want. If they do some thing like that though, I would like to know which of them actually do, do that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloweenfan said:


> ....I love how Menard's does the same thing like you are talking about. If Menard's is out of a Halloween or Christmas item at one store (They could search for all their products, I only know of seasonal stuff they can tell you), they have a number for the item on the tag, and they will check the stores in whatever state you live in; in order to get those products at another store. That has helped me a lot with getting some of the blowmolds, and some bigger light things.
> 
> I wish Target, Wal-Mart, and Kmart would do that if they run out of something I want, and I don't have to go to 5 different stores just to find the thing I want. If they do some thing like that though, I would like to know which of them actually do, do that.



Well if I'm not mistaken I think that all three have an online store inventory system. The key is you need to select Your store when you are online and then do your search. After you've chosen your store, and do an item search, the site will tell you if it's in stock at that location. You usually can change the zip code to search other store locations. There might be a slight difference in how each site does this search but basically that's it. Very helpful to me in the past. I've used this same type of location search on sites like Home Depot and Lowes. Some sites are a bit more friendly and will pull up locations nearby where that item is showing it's in stock.

BTW if they say a store has the item I'm looking for I will then give them a call and have them set it aside for me back in customer service. I've done that with Target and Walmart. Kmart isn't in my general area and a bit of a drive, but I know I was looking for a pond pump and was able to tell which location had it in stock. I know Walmart and Kmart, I think, will ship to the store closest to you for free.


----------



## Halloweenfan

^Yeah, you are right about all 3 online, but sometimes the stores have more stuff than online, or different type of stuff than online. For the Totem Pole for Target, I know they carry that at the store this year because I seen it in the store, but for online, they say they don't even carry it in the stores. The skull plate I know I seen at Targets, and it says it's available online, but not in store which is untrue. Though, maybe for the Halloween, they don't want to put the Inventory thing until October 1st because some stores might not have it out yet.

So, obviously for Target they aren't listing everything that's available in the store online.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There's no way a store will list everything online either. Just not practical from their standpoint. 

The most important info you can gather however is the SKU number. With that they can put it in their computers in the store when you call and let you know if it's on the shelf or not. My Target stores have also been able to pull up inventory at other stores to tell me where the best bet to check was for the item or what store was closest that showed any inventory.

I think most chain stores have a similar system in place these days.


----------



## Tumblindice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Below is a picture of a ground breaker set that I bought from Walmart in 2008. I don't think they are selling this any more but I'm pretty sure the same or similar product is being sold at HALLOWEEN CITY this year. Personally the realistic nature of the parts is more preferable to me for prop making than the bluckies that look like aliens. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up if you have a HC in your area and are still working on props.


I bought this 2008 as well and love it.


----------



## Halloweenfan

Ghost of Spookie said:


> There's no way a store will list everything online either. Just not practical from their standpoint.
> 
> The most important info you can gather however is the SKU number. With that they can put it in their computers in the store when you call and let you know if it's on the shelf or not. My Target stores have also been able to pull up inventory at other stores to tell me where the best bet to check was for the item or what store was closest that showed any inventory.
> 
> I think most chain stores have a similar system in place these days.


I honesly think that these stores should advertise this! There are people like me that didn't know about the Target thing before. For Kmart, for shoes I usually go from store to store trying to find the ones I want because they are sold out. This is dumb to me to not utilize this system more by spreading the word about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween City Props*

OK, went out today and stopped in GOODWILL, CVS and HALLOWEEN CITY. Took a bunch of pics for everyone and added the Halloween City ones to my album so far, the rest will get uploaded later.

Halloween City just came to our area and while they are located in a number of states, what they carry might be new to you. They are not Party City, but formerly Halloween USA. They have a great selection of costumes but also carry props. Until 3 pm today they are having a 30% off sale (Friends and Family but open to anyone shopping--mentioned previously in a few places here on the forum). Here's some photos to share of some of their props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More HALLOWEEN CITY pics #2*

I found the staff to be really helpful and fun to talk to. The kids coming into the store were mesmerized in the prop aisle.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*And More HALLOWEEN CITY pics*

I hope some of you guys got the opportunity to shop during the Friends and Family sale. Even if you didn't they have pretty decent prices on things in general. Seemed to have a good supply of inventory too in case you are having trouble finding stuff you like left in the stores you've been to already (seems to be a complaint around the country this year).











These appear to be the same polyfoam skulls that I mentioned Michaels was carrying. Same price I believe.











I liked these steampunk glasses they had. Also some very nice biker and vampire accessories. 











These are those skeleton parts that I mentioned earlier in this thread that Walmart had in 2008. Nice realism for prop making. And those glowing skulls are the ones people were snapping up at Kmart last year.










Hope you enjoyed what you saw. There is some great stuff still out there. I'll try to post pics from my Goodwill and CVS trip next. Some interesting things also at both locations.


----------



## kittyvibe

GOS, thanks for the pics! I think I need one of those skulls in the last image, can you recall the pricing?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

kittyvibe said:


> GOS, thanks for the pics! I think I need one of those skulls in the last image, can you recall the pricing?



We were having dinner near there tonight so I stopped by to get an answer for you. The light-changing skulls are 9.99. And while you didn't ask, the break apart skeleton is 14.99 and the rocking bat was 24.99 just to give you an idea of how prices spread out across the board.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Pictures from a few GOODWILL locations*

More photos for you guys. Some of these pics have more detail in my album. 

Shopping at resale shops like GOODWILL is always hit or miss. Some great prices, some good prices and some around retail. And you never know what finds from the past you might see. These were taken at a couple of GOODWILL locations.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More from GOODWILL*

Some halloween animated decor items from the past....











This witch was a Gemmy animated rocking witch. 7.99


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*And last pics from GOODWILL*

Okay and more of the store display hanging reaper variety.... of the 3 locations I was at over the last few weeks, they all had one really large guy at least and then smaller versions.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CVS/Pharmacy halloween shopping*

On to CVS/Pharmacy. A number of interesting items at a local CVS.


I thought the labeling on this was kind of humorous, "Long's Bulk Profit Opp", CVS acquired Long's a while back BTW. Obviously someone didn't proofread the packaging before hand because I doubt they would have labeled it intentionally that way...LOL.











For the witch's pantry how about these gummy treats: Bat brains, Eyes of Newt and Frogs Legs, 1.99 per jar.











More Peanuts favorites. This second set of characters included Lucy Van Pelt, a ToT version of Snoopy and Woodstock, and Schroeder at the Piano. The 4th figure was a repeat of the Charlie Brown in the vampire costume. I really wanted Schroeder who was at his piano and wearing a Phantom of the Opera mask and cape, but both locations didn't have him in stock. They also had Snoopy stuffed dolls that danced I believe.











These good lookers were animated as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*And some more CVS pics*











CVS' changing portraits were 14.99 (sound also)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*And finally these last two from CVS*

Some games for the kids from Drews Famous Entertainment. The witches hat is an inflatable hat with rings of various scoring values. The cat and the pumpkin were also inflatables. I think they were 6.99.











and I really liked these Blinking Eyes T-shirts, my last picture for you guys. I think this is an interesting costume idea for the don't-like-to-dress-up person. It will get you noticed all the same. The ones in this store were XL adult sized. The eyes will blink and change color and shape. The eyes, wires and battery pack come off for washing of the t-shirt. I tried to take a picture of the eyes in different positions but none of the pics came out. The shirt has a Try Me Button on it so if you see it in the store you can try it out for yourself. The eyes were visible from a distance too. 12.99 I believe.


----------



## Red

I have my Specter Projector set up! For those of you who are wondering about it, here's a picture:










I projected it onto an old white bedsheet hung in my Patio Doors. It looks great! This skull image is the only one that really shows up well, and the 'Witch in front of the Moon' slide is great too! The sound is kind of crappy, but thats to be expected.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I love your pic of the projected skull face! Thanks for posting it. I bought this projector a month or so ago and had kind of forgotten about figuring out what to do with it this year. Excellent usage of it!! He does look awfully menacing doesn't he?

We don't have a real video projector yet (borrowed one before) so won't be able to use our Hallowindows this year and the kids will really love this.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

That looks awesome HF! Works perfect in the patio doors.


----------



## Angelique_NM

Ghost of Spookie, I love the skele animal stuff 

The local Post office/Newsagency actually had Halloween stuff out the other day. And I'm not talking just a trick or treat bag or webbing but a whole display of stuff ranging from glow in the dark decorations to costume accessories. This is the first time I've been aware of a Post office/Newsagency having decorations, I hope this is a sign of things to come in Australian stores for Halloween 

Cheap as Chips also has up two aisles full of Halloween decorations, costumes, inflatables and lights at the front of the store and they were still adding items. Their display last year was one row at the back of the store. 

Dusk candles and candle holders have been selling out pretty fast. When I asked about the witch candle holder, the girl replied that Halloween stuff had been "just flying out" lol... 

Sparties has about three rows of Halloween stock out also. They had a reaper prop, bloody clings, inflatables, partyware, costume accessories, and other decorations. They haven't put out their Halloween catalogue yet (a lot of stock goes on sale then) but I had a coupon if you spend $100 you get $40 off 

angelique_nm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Angelique_NM, I was in Australia almost 2 decades ago and even then your post office had ours beat. Ours here have become more like yours back then selling all kinds of things but I have to say I was quite impressed when I was in one in Sidney. Did they go as far as to print up any halloween theme stamps? that would be a cool tie in to sell the stamps with the post office being decorated.


----------



## Angelique_NM

I didn't think to ask about stamps  They had a scratchie, those things you scratch and match three things up to win money called "Strike it Witch" though. I think Sydney is a little more ahead in their taking to Halloween than Adelaide but I think we're beginning to catch up


----------



## jamesravenwood

For anyone with a Cost Plus nearby, there is an awesome deal on a square metal lantern with glass sides. Ten bucks!! Super easy to get the glass sides out to frost them, easy to run a wire through the top if you wanted to, you could use these for just about anything. Ill post some pictures if anyone is interested. 
http://www.worldmarket.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4416972
Now my second find - Costco has the votive and tea light sets in again. $20 this year - and no joke these are the brightest flicker tea lights ive ever encountered. Good flicker pattern as well.


----------



## greaseballs80

Ghost of Spookie said:


> More photos for you guys. Some of these pics have more detail in my album.
> 
> Shopping at resale shops like GOODWILL is always hit or miss. Some great prices, some good prices and some around retail. And you never know what finds from the past you might see. These were taken at a couple of GOODWILL locations.


Ghost of Spookie, i love the skelanimals, this would be perfect for my daughter party. May i ask which Goodwill store was this? I might just head that way. Thank you


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I wish out Goodwill got in stuff like that.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Hey, you guys! I'm posting my first store pics EVER! These were at Party City in San Dimas, CA. I did a store walk specifically for propmistress, who was looking for a more stocked Party City, but I figured I'd post these for everybody.

Now...I didn't get tons of pics. And I didn't get all the details on every item. The thing is, I asked before taking any pics what their policy was on it and I explained the whole thing: I know someone in Pas who didn't like her PC and wanted to see what they had here (in San Dimas); I belong to an online forum & we give eachother heads-up when we find cool stuff.

They were VERY nice about it and said it used to be "no pics" in their store but that recently that seemed to have loosened up a little so I def. got the feeling that I should just take pics quick and not make a big scene of it. I don't want anyone to get in trouble at his or her job. But I did get a few pics of some stuff I saw that I liked. I do like this PC.

Here we go...

Grim Reaper. I was kind of shocked at the price: $199! It must..."do" something. You know? This was while I was making my own purchases & I didn't want to go up & make a nuisance of myself. It was maybe 6' tall. I don't see this particular one on the PC site.









Jason. Looked VERY real. I think this may be the one. Don't know what the in-store price was.









HUGE hanging devil...the head was...I don't know...maybe three times the size of a human head? Maybe four? Just really big.









Lighting & stuff. Not so very impressive but I got luminaries for my graveyard.









A few of those hangie-things. You know the type I mean. I have a lot of these already so I didn't buy any. These were a small-ish size.









Skellies, bones.









Great big hanging Grim Reaper.









Other fairly large-size hanging things (but not as big as the Devil and the Grim Reaper I just showed you).









Very big hanging bat.









(cont'd.)


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Big big rats, $7.49. I'm going back for at least one of these after my husb. and my paychecks for October are in.









Really pretty jewelry.









Glo Sticks in all different styles.









Favors for TOT bags or parties.


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't know if anyone has mentioned these or not, but target had some wonderful molds. they had a brain, hand, and ribcage, and in a different section they had fingers. they were priced at i believe $4.99 each. they also had some really cool bottles with liquer mix in them. a pumpkin one and flask looking one.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Big big rats, $7.49. I'm going back for at least one of these after my husb. and my paychecks for October are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh I am so going in to get one of these!!! I just the perfect red and black boa at home waiting for just the right rat  this may be it *


----------



## nmcnary17

Wow got to go to Big lots and get me some rats. Also love the goodwill pictures wish our goodwill here had cool halloween stuff like that but they don't have anything like that. Not much of halloween at all at our goodwill.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

greaseballs80 said:


> Ghost of Spookie, i love the skelanimals, this would be perfect for my daughter party. May i ask which Goodwill store was this? I might just head that way. Thank you



Look for a PM Greaseballs80. Don't think there will be a problem finding one there!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

nmcnary17 said:


> Wow got to go to Big lots and get me some rats. Also love the goodwill pictures wish our goodwill here had cool halloween stuff like that but they don't have anything like that. Not much of halloween at all at our goodwill.



nmcnary, I think the picture of those big rats were from Party City not Big Lots.

CaliforniaMelanie, nice job with the pics! Thanks for posting. I don't think I've seen many pics from Party City.


----------



## a witch from canada

wow thank for the pictures ghost of spooky and california melanie awsome stuff.....

love the rats ....


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> nmcnary, I think the picture of those big rats were from Party City not Big Lots.
> 
> CaliforniaMelanie, nice job with the pics! Thanks for posting. I don't think I've seen many pics from Party City.


Thank you! Many of them are blurry because, as I said, I was sort of furtively taking them. And yep, the rats were from Party City.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

Spookilicious mama said:


> CaliforniaMelanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big big rats, $7.49. I'm going back for at least one of these after my husb. and my paychecks for October are in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh I am so going in to get one of these!!! I just the perfect red and black boa at home waiting for just the right rat  this may be it *
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just so darned cute? I love their belly buttons. LOL. Must...not...buy...this...week...muuuuuuuust have self-controooooooooooooooool.......................
Click to expand...


----------



## kittyvibe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Okay and more of the store display hanging reaper variety.... of the 3 locations I was at over the last few weeks, they all had one really large guy at least and then smaller versions.


Did you buy the large hanging devil? Im curious what they are charging for him. My Goodwill has mostly retail prices and nothing as cool as large props like in your images


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kittyvibe, no I didn't. He was really big BTW. Very large face and length. The vast majority of stuff I have taken pics of were primarily for the forum's benefit. I don't always manage to get a price sticker in the picture, as in this case, and I'm not sure but I think the "big" guy hanging props (there was this devil, and at another GW, a skull faced reaper) were priced around $129. The smaller hanging props were $32 this year. More like retail prices I guess on those items. It is a charity and out to raise money for their programs so I understand them asking retail or close to it on some things. Anything I buy there I look as making a donation in a way and yet getting something back. I noticed that a number of the other decor items I took pictures of were either 50% off of the retail price if one was on the box, and sometimes more.

Don't you think he kind of looks like the devil in CaliforniaMelanie's Party City pics shown on the previous page?


----------



## nmcnary17

Thanks I will check party city for th rats.


----------



## Halloweenfan

kittyvibe said:


> My Goodwill has mostly retail prices and nothing as cool as large props like in your images


Goodwill is a total ripoff on Halloween merchandise considering what type of store Goodwill is. I have seen a electric sillohuette spider for $7. It doesn't have a box, and it's $7!! http://cgi.ebay.com/HALLOWEEN-SPIDE...081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563fd07b29 

I have seen the Target Grim Reaper for $15 from last year. This is a static guy that isn't terribly tall, but all he does is light his lantern. I remember at Target him being too much money because he didn't do nothing. Sure, he looks cool, but again he just stands there. My problem with $15 for that thing is that Target must have had a 50% off or more type of sales last year, and no one wanted him! So, why would they be able to sell him at Goodwill for half price when no one wanted him at Target? 

They also are a ripoff for the most part for blowmonds. I have seen it many times, but I have seen blowmolds go for $25, and at a hardware store down the street, the same thing is $20. I seen them sell Noel candles for $20

However, if you go to the Christmas section, and you find a ceramic house, it's reasonably priced, but if you go to the Halloween section, they have a ceramic house for $10 that is missing paint! 

Cds seem cheaper, clothes seem cheaper, vhs's are pretty cheap (but that's because people don't want them), but it's the Halloween stuff, and blowmolds that are overpriced in my opinion! I consider Goodwill to be Cheap R Us, and not retail R Us. If they are selling at retail prices, why should I buy from them? Even at another thrift store, they had more expensive Halloween stuff, and a lot of the rest of the stuff was cheaper priced.

Why is Halloween so much a markup? These stores don't even have Halloween stuff all year, but they have Christmas all year as in what I see at these thrift stores I've been to.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> i don't know if anyone has mentioned these or not, but target had some wonderful molds. they had a brain, hand, and ribcage, and in a different section they had fingers. they were priced at i believe $4.99 each. they also had some really cool bottles with liquer mix in them. a pumpkin one and flask looking one.


Are these life sized molds? If so I can't imagine what to do with a ribcage but I want one


----------



## battygirl

Ghost of spookie that devil goes for $200 @ party city!!! Whoa!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Halloweenfan said:


> Goodwill is a total ripoff on Halloween merchandise considering what type of store Goodwill is. I have seen a electric sillohuette spider for $7. It doesn't have a box, and it's $7!! http://cgi.ebay.com/HALLOWEEN-SPIDE...081?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563fd07b29
> 
> I have seen the Target Grim Reaper for $15 from last year. This is a static guy that isn't terribly tall, but all he does is light his lantern. I remember at Target him being too much money because he didn't do nothing. Sure, he looks cool, but again he just stands there. My problem with $15 for that thing is that Target must have had a 50% off or more type of sales last year, and no one wanted him! So, why would they be able to sell him at Goodwill for half price when no one wanted him at Target?
> 
> They also are a ripoff for the most part for blowmonds. I have seen it many times, but I have seen blowmolds go for $25, and at a hardware store down the street, the same thing is $20. I seen them sell Noel candles for $20
> 
> However, if you go to the Christmas section, and you find a ceramic house, it's reasonably priced, but if you go to the Halloween section, they have a ceramic house for $10 that is missing paint!
> 
> Cds seem cheaper, clothes seem cheaper, vhs's are pretty cheap (but that's because people don't want them), but it's the Halloween stuff, and blowmolds that are overpriced in my opinion! I consider Goodwill to be Cheap R Us, and not retail R Us. If they are selling at retail prices, why should I buy from them? Even at another thrift store, they had more expensive Halloween stuff, and a lot of the rest of the stuff was cheaper priced.
> 
> Why is Halloween so much a markup? These stores don't even have Halloween stuff all year, but they have Christmas all year as in what I see at these thrift stores I've been to.



Well I'll be willing to bet that that spider isn't going to sell for 99¢ and if you think so you don't watch eBay auctions much. Listing at that low of a price is a typical selling tactic on there to flush out more bidders. I see there's still something like 6 days to go on the auction too. Oh, and the person selling the spider wants $9.95 for shipping, so I guess the "unreal" great price on eBay is already almost $11, and that's more than $7.....hmmm. The eBay spider listing says it's used and no mention is even made about whether it comes in an original box. So maybe that's not such a bad price on the Goodwill spider even without a box by the time the auction ends. 

As for who wants left over merchandise? Well ask eBay buyers!! Time after time people here have been insearch of older props and items from prior years only to find them on eBay for some outrageous price. Now those sellers pocketed some real money and it didn't even go to a charity. You should check out the Wanted to Buy section on the forum and take a look for example at the Walgreens Jack In The Box thread and see what those sold for. Talk about unreal. 

You don't have to buy from Goodwill and other resale shops like them but a lot of us here do recognize a good bargain when we see it in their stores. 

As to why Halloween is so much more expensive than Xmas at Goodwill? Well why do you think stores sell the same basic products at halloween for way more than they do for Xmas? the Lighting FX box is a great example. It's called supply and demand. There are alot more people buying and decorating for Xmas than halloween and they can charge more.

Sorry Halloweenfan but I think your thinking about Goodwill is way off base, but to each his own.


----------



## hallorenescene

*2010*



Deadna said:


> Are these life sized molds? If so I can't imagine what to do with a ribcage but I want one


the brain, the hand, and the rib cage molds were all the same size. about the lentgh of my hand, maybe a little larger. i really want to get one of each.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Hautelook- InCharacter Costumes & Mehron Makeup, plus decor*

It looks like the members-only site Hautelook.com is going to get into the Halloween spirit this year. 

Tomorrow, Wed Sept 29, they will be featuring Costumes for men, women and kids by InCharacter. (I don't know what costumes they will offer, but I do know that Grandin Road carries some of that company's costumes). There will also be Halloween Makeup by Mehron, and Fantasy hairpieces by Hairdo by Jessica Simpson. 

They will also have Harvest Halloween decor featured. 

On Friday Oct 1, they will be have Gallery II Halloween decor. 

I'm sorry I couldn't find any pictures to post, but the site has preview videos that can be viewed.

Each sale begins at 8AM PT/ 11AM ET, and lasts only 48 hours. The site is members-only, but it's free to join. If you're not already a member, but would like to check it out, you can use this link to get in: 

http://www.hautelook.com/invite/843878


----------



## Deathbat

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love your pic of the projected skull face! Thanks for posting it. I bought this projector a month or so ago and had kind of forgotten about figuring out what to do with it this year. Excellent usage of it!! He does look awfully menacing doesn't he?
> 
> We don't have a real video projector yet (borrowed one before) so won't be able to use our Hallowindows this year and the kids will really love this.


The Spectre Projector is available at homedepot.com for $39.98 ea.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/[email protected]&ddkey=Search


----------



## Deathbat

Gotta check out our local Goodwill now ASAP!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Honeywell MyChime Specialized Wireless Door Chime*

While looking at the HD halloween item website I did see this Honeywell MyChime Pre-recorded Halloween Sound card that can be used with a Honeywell MyChime Wireless Door chime that sounds kind of interesting. Looks like you can swap out cards between halloween and xmas. Looks like they have a few different modules you can buy either all halloween, all xmas, or a holiday combo. The kids would probably get a kick out of this.


BTW something weird is going on with my Home Depot searches. While looking at the Specter projector linked above I did a search for halloween and came up with 178 halloween items that were basically available only online. Among those items, I found the above Honeywell product. Now when I try going back to find the doorbell chime I can't locate it and all the other items are gone too. Any one else experiencing this?


----------



## toysaplenty

toysaplenty said:


> I got my Skeleton Gnome from the What on Earth Catalog, today. It is called a Skele-Gnome, pics attached. He is about 19 1/2 inches tall. They don't really have a lot of Halloween related stuff in their catalog, but every so often you find an oddity that can be used for Halloween.


Hey, I originally ordered my skel-gnome from the What on Earth Catalog.com, and I got a new catalog today, and now they are offering a FEMALE skele-gnome to go along with it!! am ordering mine today. Here is a link to the picture. http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/w...tte-Woman-Garden-Sculpture_CF2993_ps_srm.html


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey for all you who know I got that skelley gnome....well look what they came out with....a skelley gnome-ETTE! She is fabulous check her out I am so getting her to go with my skelley dude!*


http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/c...n=DETAIL&item=CF2993&template=popup_temp.html


----------



## GobbyGruesome

ˆThose are soooo cool!

I found these guys at the zoo of all places... kind of like a Build a Bear thing, they stuff them while you wait. Pretty darn cute and officially licensed! The wofman had a fair bit of detail in his clothes too. Almost bought them just because they seemed pretty unusual...
















We did pick up this though. Everybody loves the bats.


----------



## toysaplenty

GobbyGruesome said:


> ˆThose are soooo cool!
> 
> I found these guys at the zoo of all places... kind of like a Build a Bear thing, they stuff them while you wait. Pretty darn cute and officially licensed! The wofman had a fair bit of detail in his clothes too. Almost bought them just because they seemed pretty unusual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pick up this though. Everybody loves the bats.


Those zoo finds are awesome! I love them!


----------



## hallorenescene

i second that toys a plenty, those zoo finds are awesome. i really like the wolf


----------



## Halloweenfan

If anyone lives in IL, and likes blowmolds, please check out Ace in Villa Park, IL on 46 S Villa Ave. They had the Grinning Ghost (36 inches) for $26 in which I bought, but I had a coupon for $5 off $25 that is in the Entertainment coupon book

They also had a half pumpkin (29 inches), and they had a totem pole of ghost, skeleton, and pumpkin -Halloween totem pole (32 inches). 

This is in the link to the book of all the blowmolds, and match the name in this book to see what they look like.
http://www.genfoam.com/productsales/products/Blowmold/index.cfm

I'm giving the heads up because I was looking the Ghost one which they haven't sold at Menard's for many years now, and ever since they had him, I wanted it so now I got him. I called up Norbert Pools in Niles, IL last year and they had him for $20, but when I want there he was sold out. So, I finally got him NEW. And not every Ace has them. Your Ace could have them, but I think it depends on what the store wants to have. I visited 3 Aces, and they all had different stuff with only 1 with blowmolds!


----------



## Shadowbat

GobbyGruesome said:


> ˆThose are soooo cool!
> 
> I found these guys at the zoo of all places... kind of like a Build a Bear thing, they stuff them while you wait. Pretty darn cute and officially licensed! The wofman had a fair bit of detail in his clothes too. Almost bought them just because they seemed pretty unusual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pick up this though. Everybody loves the bats.




Those Monsters are soo cool. I would have most definitely grabbed a Wolfman.


----------



## a witch from canada

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey for all you who know I got that skelley gnome....well look what they came out with....a skelley gnome-ETTE! She is fabulous check her out I am so getting her to go with my skelley dude!*
> 
> 
> http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/c...n=DETAIL&item=CF2993&template=popup_temp.html


oh my gosh those are awsome , wish i saw these earlier i would of ordered them ....thanks for posting them


----------



## a witch from canada

GobbyGruesome said:


> ˆThose are soooo cool!
> 
> I found these guys at the zoo of all places... kind of like a Build a Bear thing, they stuff them while you wait. Pretty darn cute and officially licensed! The wofman had a fair bit of detail in his clothes too. Almost bought them just because they seemed pretty unusual...][
> 
> they looks so cute !!!!!!


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

a witch from canada said:


> GobbyGruesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ˆThose are soooo cool!
> 
> I found these guys at the zoo of all places... kind of like a Build a Bear thing, they stuff them while you wait. Pretty darn cute and officially licensed! The wofman had a fair bit of detail in his clothes too. Almost bought them just because they seemed pretty unusual...][
> 
> they looks so cute !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE them! The wolfman would be the _perfect_ addition to an Eddie Munster costume...
Click to expand...


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Gilt Halloween Sale: DL & Co Gothic, Premium Venetian Masks & Costumes, Choc.*

The members-only site Gilt.com is featuring several Halloween themed sales today.

First, there's DL & Co Halloween in the Home section. This sale features fabulous Skull Candles, candles from his Effigy series such as The Bust of Diedra, a maiden who cries wax tears when lit, and an incredibly lifelike hand- you light the fingertip. There are also Skull Motif lanterns, and Witch tealight candles, iron spider tealight holders and a beautiful 14kt gold plated skull pillar candlestick, as well as Gothic stationary and other decor.

For men and women, there are *premium* Costumes and Masks. For Children, they have lots adorable costumes. There are even costumes and tutus for pets.

Finally, for your sweet tooth, there is Vosges Haut Chocolat and others. There are chocolate skulls, pears, and other Fall treats.

The sale began today (Friday Oct 1) at Noon ET / 9AM PT, and lasts for only 36 hours. You have to be a member to browse or shop, but membership is free.

You can use this invite link to get in: http://www.gilt.com/invite/tammy5145

I've attached a few photos of the offerings below:


----------



## Velvet Vampire

*Hautelook Halloween Sale: Gallerie II Decor, & Thro Home comforters, robes, & more*

Oh, dear. Hautelook is doing the Halloween thing again today, too. 

They have decor from Gallerie II- some swirl glass, and lots of vintage look decor.

Then there's Thro Home. This sale's best buy is a Microplush Skull Comforter Set. It's only $49., in Twin or Full/Queen. There are also plenty of nice placemats, Runners, $16 microplush Throws (blankets) in spiderweb, bat, and Halloween Bird motifs, skull & crossbones microplush robes for kids and adults and more.

This sale started today at 11AM, and lasts for 48 hours, or until sellout. It's a members-only site, but it's free to join.

You can use this link to get in:

http://www.hautelook.com/invite/843878

I've attached photos of a few items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Personally I hate sites that make you sign up first in order to see the site (which includes Facebook). I can understand being a "member" in order to purchase something but not visiting the site. Imagine HF being like that and how fewer people would be participating here as a result. Thanks for posting the pics however Velvet Vampire.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Personally I hate sites that make you sign up first in order to see the site (which includes Facebook). I can understand being a "member" in order to purchase something but not visiting the site. Imagine HF being like that and how fewer people would be participating here as a result. Thanks for posting the pics however Velvet Vampire.


Right, I most certainly agree. I was going to check it out until I realized that one _must_ sign up first. Thanks, regardless, Velvet Vampire.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

I can't say I'm a big fan of having to register on these sites either, but I must say I've *really *enjoyed seeing some of the premium goodies, if only for inspiration! This candle from Gilt.com is probably my favoritest thing EVER and I'm already trying to think of a way to make my own version. At the low, low SALE price of only $250, it's already sold out, believe it or not!




















Some beautiful, high quality costumes there, too...


Thanks for all the droolworthy prop "porn", Velvet.


----------



## Effie

*Rite Aid props are on sale this week!!*

I've been watching this ghoul every time I go in and today he was on sale for half off -- normally $19.99, now $9.99, so I got him! He's pretty good quality for $9.99 -- I think all their props are half off this week . . .


----------



## kittyvibe

Effie said:


> I've been watching this ghoul every time I go in and today he was on sale for half off -- normally $19.99, now $9.99, so I got him! He's pretty good quality for $9.99 -- I think all their props are half off this week . . .


wheeeeeere?! lol, I neeed it!


----------



## Effie

kittyvibe said:


> wheeeeeere?! lol, I neeed it!


Rite Aid -- LOL! I might need to go back and get more!!


----------



## kittyvibe

wow, they dont have rite aids around here, those are awesome prices for that reaper. They sold something like that at kmart for $50 a year or so back.


----------



## Angelique_NM

The annual Sparties/Spotlight Halloween catalogue is out 

http://www.spotlight.com.au/catalogues/vip-halloween?page=1

and they have a couple pages of Halloween products in one of their other catalogues on page 18 and 19:

http://www.spotlight.com.au/catalogues/mid-season-sale?page=10

Both of the catalogues begin on Wednesday (the 6th of October). I'd still like to find the inflatable spider, they only had the bat at Sparties and the skeleton and ghost at my local Spotlight. Do they look familiar? I'm thinking they're the ones from the Dollar Store...The only design that isn't available in Australia is the inflatable cat as far as I can tell but The Reject Shop, Toys R Us and Sam's Warehouse haven't put out any Halloween stock yet. They have the inflatable pumpkin at Cheap as Chips for $3. Also now that it is October most of the Ezy Dvd Halloween Sale dvds are available:

http://www.ezydvd.com.au/promo.zml?pid=1287&ddat=1&dsal=1&dreg=1&dsav=1&datb=1

I may get a couple 

angelique_nm


----------



## icemanfred

I really like that candle. But it is way, way overpriced. too bad.


----------



## hallorenescene

bella, that candle was so pretty. i would love to have it. way to spendy for me though. maybe a yardsale some day.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Effie said:


> I've been watching this ghoul every time I go in and today he was on sale for half off -- normally $19.99, now $9.99, so I got him! He's pretty good quality for $9.99 -- I think all their props are half off this week . . .



I was at RiteAid this morning, Mon. 10/4, and saw that the halloween sale this week is 25% off costumes, masks, wigs, makeup novelties and accessories with their rewards card, and when you buy $20 worth of halloween costumes and decor mdse it qualifies for $5 +UP Rewards. 

I signed up for their card this morning when I bought a few 16-inch articulated skeletons and a few of those lightweight foam bone parts and my subtotal was $20.31. The skeletons were nice and are positionable (reg. 4.99, sale 2.99) and the bones will be useful for building skelly props (reg. 1.49, sale 1.39). 










Effie, since I spent over $20 on halloween and used my rewards card on the purchase, how does this work now? Not sure how I get the $5, it didn't print out on my receipt. I'm assuming you were already a rewards member so got a $5 coupon and applied it towards your purchase of the reaper to get to the $9.99 price because otherwise the prop isn't half off. I'd love to take advantage of the additional $5 savings on maybe another halloween purchase there and they still had one of the guys you bought. BTW I saw that it also has color changing eyes, nice. Thanks.


----------



## natoween

I love it, GOS! I wish there was a RiteAid near me  Am I the only one that thinks the stores a scarcely stocked this year? I cna find anything I LOVE. Although, like I say making stuff always works best for me..


----------



## Effie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was at RiteAid this morning, Mon. 10/4, and saw that the halloween sale this week is 25% off costumes, masks, wigs, makeup novelties and accessories with their rewards card, and when you buy $20 worth of halloween costumes and decor mdse it qualifies for $5 +UP Rewards.
> 
> I signed up for their card this morning when I bought a few 16-inch articulated skeletons and a few of those lightweight foam bone parts and my subtotal was $20.31. The skeletons were nice and are positionable (reg. 4.99, sale 2.99) and the bones will be useful for building skelly props (reg. 1.49, sale 1.39).
> 
> Effie, since I spent over $20 on halloween and used my rewards card on the purchase, how does this work now? Not sure how I get the $5, it didn't print out on my receipt. I'm assuming you were already a rewards member so got a $5 coupon and applied it towards your purchase of the reaper to get to the $9.99 price because otherwise the prop isn't half off. I'd love to take advantage of the additional $5 savings on maybe another halloween purchase there and they still had one of the guys you bought. BTW I saw that it also has color changing eyes, nice. Thanks.


Hi GoS! 

You know -- I signed up for the Wellness Card, but I never paid attention to the $5.00 coupon -- you're supposed to sign up at their web site using your wellness card number and I just never got around to it! I think if you do that, they will send you the coupon. The circular I got in the mail (and online) just said that the props were $9.99 -- but when I got there I didn't see any signs saying the big props were on sale, so I grabbed one of the ghouls and scanned it on their test scanner, and it rang up at $9.99, and that's what it rang up at the checkout, too. I only saw it in the circular, but I got there early on Sunday morning so I just assumed they hadn't put the signs up yet, but maybe they're not putting up signs for them. Or maybe they are not on sale in CA? If you go to their web site to sign up for the Wellness rewards, then check out your local circular and see if they are listed in it. 

I did NOT notice it had color changing eyes, though -- let me go check!! 

Okay -- I'm back -- Cool! THANKS Ghost of Spookie!! They don't change color, but they flash RED! I didn't know that! The switch is located in the back under the hood!! Oh, boy, now I really may have to go get another one!! (If there are any left, that is!)


----------



## Tumblindice

Effie said:


> I've been watching this ghoul every time I go in and today he was on sale for half off -- normally $19.99, now $9.99, so I got him! He's pretty good quality for $9.99 -- I think all their props are half off this week . . .


Damn, I been doing the same thing but did not see him at half off and I was there tonight. Don't want to pay 20 for him but 9.99 is a steal.


----------



## Angelique_NM

*Browse In Halloween Stock*

Our local Browse In has a range of new Halloween stock out this year, much more than last year. These are photos of the Halloween range from another Browse In that I visited:

This is the Halloween stock in Aisle 5:










and this is the Halloween stock in Aisle 4 and some more from Aisle 5: 










angelique_nm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*CVS Costumes*

As mentioned above, CVS Pharmacy is currently selling it's halloween costumes (as well as other halloween items) at 25% off this week (10/4). They also have a $5 off coupon on halloween items (print this out from their instore coupon dispenser BTW). So you can save a decent amount on your halloween purchase. 

I found this very nice quality prison costume (heavy fabric and silk screening of text on both sides) among their inventory. Reg. 19.99, sale price 14.99 (25%). With the $5 off instore halloween costume coupon this week only, that brought the price down to 9.99. This costume besides being nice quality also came with a decent looking pair of handcuffs too. Here's a pic of the prison garb:










So I guess my advice is check out CVS if you need some costumes, print out the instore coupons at their red dispenser and take advantage of this week's halloween sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween City*

If anyone is looking for a fogger, I noticed that Halloween City had them with remotes marked down 25%. Saw 400 and 1000 W ones. They had some good deals on a few other items that I remembered like Animated Jason Voorhies was $50 off. Their animated tombstone lifter was $20 off, buy one get one free on GID spider webs and I think their cauldrons were also 25% off. The store was still well stocked. Unfortunately they didn't have the mask I went in for.


----------



## hallorenescene

here's a picture of the hand i got from wal-mart. it just wiggles it's fingers. it doesn't crawl.


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> As mentioned above, CVS Pharmacy is currently selling it's halloween costumes (as well as other halloween items) at 25% off this week (10/4). They also have a $5 off coupon on halloween items (print this out from their instore coupon dispenser BTW). So you can save a decent amount on your halloween purchase.
> 
> I found this very nice quality prison costume (heavy fabric and silk screening of text on both sides) among their inventory. Reg. 19.99, sale price 14.99 (25%). With the $5 off instore halloween costume coupon this week only, that brought the price down to 9.99. This costume besides being nice quality also came with a decent looking pair of handcuffs too. Here's a pic of the prison garb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my advice is check out CVS if you need some costumes, print out the instore coupons at their red dispenser and take advantage of this week's halloween sale.


I bought one of those clearanced at 90% off last year after reading on the forum that Walgreens(?) had pulled their illegal alien costumes. If you recall they were these orange jumpsuits and an alien mask. I had planned on making up my own but the outrage has passed now  
I DID buy the Thriller mummy with the $5 buck off coupon at CVS today...he is so cute!


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> here's a picture of the hand i got from wal-mart. it just wiggles it's fingers. it doesn't crawl.


Oh I forgot to go back and get me one of those...they will look so neat in front of a stone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deadna said:


> I bought one of those clearanced at 90% off last year after reading on the forum that Walgreens(?) had pulled their illegal alien costumes. If you recall they were these orange jumpsuits and an alien mask. I had planned on making up my own but the outrage has passed now
> I DID buy the Thriller mummy with the $5 buck off coupon at CVS today...he is so cute!



I remember that but heard the story with Target or Walmart pulling it now that you mention it. If you look at the packaging it looks like something was "taped" over and they added Handcuffs to the outfit. Wonder if that was originally an alien mask and they re-did everything. I found another jumpsuit today at a different location and not sure how I'll end up using it. Heck if I could get my husband to wear it along with me we could go as "prisoners of love"....I know corny...Funny thing is when I bought the costume I thought the back said "Ghostbuster Penitentiary" and just now noticed it doesn't!

Hallorenescene I like that new hand and arm. Does it have stitches down the arm? The pic is small at my end and kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Deadna

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I remember that but heard the story with Target or Walmart pulling it now that you mention it. If you look at the packaging it looks like something was "taped" over and they added Handcuffs to the outfit. Wonder if that was originally an alien mask and they re-did everything. I found another jumpsuit today at a different location and not sure how I'll end up using it. Heck if I could get my husband to wear it along with me we could go as "prisoners of love"....I know corny...Funny thing is when I bought the costume I thought the back said "Ghostbuster Penitentiary" and just now noticed it doesn't!
> 
> Hallorenescene I like that new hand and arm. Does it have stitches down the arm? The pic is small at my end and kind of hard to tell.


"Prisoners of love" isn't so bad....I bought a black/white striped prisoner outfit too and wanted my hubby to wear it with the gorilla mask/hands I picked up and go as an escaped ape...lol!


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that would look great in front of a stone.
ghost of spooky, my photobucket doesn't for some reason let me enlarge. or i would post a pic bigger. it doesn't really look like stitches, more like a scar. i just posted it in my profile 2010 album. it will enlarge there. go check it out
okay, i have been real good about not buying much new at stores this year. then i went to kmart and broke down. this guy was $129.99 on sale for $99.99. i have got to stay away from stores or find a sugar daddie, any takers out there. lol. and here's a picture of a static prop [his eye does light up] i'm going to put the arm on
















why the one picture is bigger i don't know. it must have been sized before i started having the trouble


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, that would look great in front of a stone.
> ghost of spooky, my photobucket doesn't for some reason let me enlarge. or i would post a pic bigger. it doesn't really look like stitches, more like a scar. i just posted it in my profile 2010 album. it will enlarge there. go check it out
> okay, i have been real good about not buying much new at stores this year. then i went to kmart and broke down. this guy was $129.99 on sale for $99.99. i have got to stay away from stores or find a sugar daddie, any takers out there. lol. and here's a picture of a static prop [his eye does light up] i'm going to put the arm on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why the one picture is bigger i don't know. it must have been sized before i started having the trouble


Those are nice props Hallo! I've seen others mention that butler has made them break too and took him home so don't feel bad. Glad you warned me tho' to stay away from K-Mart


----------



## hallorenescene

last year they had a skull instead of a candleabra, and a towel over his other hand. i much prefer the candle. why a butler would be holding a skull i don't know. i think the way he looks now, he doesn't have to be a butler, he can pass and be an elderly home owner. and thanks, glad to hear i'm not the only one who succombed to his charms. now if i could only afford batteries to see him work. lol oh, and if you do kmart, well, i'll understand as well. lol.


----------



## Angelique_NM

*Post office/Newsagency Halloween Stock*

This is the new Halloween stock at the local Newsagency/Post Office. 










and beneath the display there were some costume accessories and other decorations:










I took a few photos at Cheap as Chips and Toys R Us yesterday that I'll post a bit later 

angelique_nm


----------



## bozz

I love the butler too my favorite prop nice going HS.


----------



## RCIAG

I am so disappointed in our nearby Walmart.

They had 8-10 aisles of candy (not an exaggeration either), 2 aisles of costumes & 1 of masks & other accessories, ZERO real props.

They have so much candy there's no way they'll sell all of it.

And my regular CVS still has back to school stuff out & barely half an aisle of Halloween.

I ended up buying some General Foam pumpkin buckets in green, purple, & orange at Wallyworld, the rest of my candy & a ghost mask that was mislabeled as a Scream mask for $5, but was really one of their other $10 ghost masks.

I'm very disappointed that most stores seem to be skipping Halloween/fall/Thanksgiving to move right into Christmas.


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag, we went through that last year. not much out. but this year they've stepped it back up a notch. but still not like they use to.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm gonna hit another Walmart today. It's a much nicer one & usually much more organized. The one I went to last nite I hardly ever go to even though it's closer & in the middle of all the other big box stores I visit. It's a tad better than it used to be, but it's still pretty horrible, even by Walmart standards. The employees are surly, the customers are surly & the place is always a mess.

The one a little further north of us is a much nicer one with friendlier staff & it's always neat & orderly. I scored a ton of stuff there last year.

This year in most of the stores near me, I'm seeing Christmas push out Halloween. Even at Big Lots, they have trees & lights & almost everything Christmas out.

It's kinda depressing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

hallorenescene said:


> last year they had a skull instead of a candleabra, and a towel over his other hand. i much prefer the candle. why a butler would be holding a skull i don't know. i think the way he looks now, he doesn't have to be a butler, he can pass and be an elderly home owner. and thanks, glad to hear i'm not the only one who succombed to his charms. now if i could only afford batteries to see him work. lol oh, and if you do kmart, well, i'll understand as well. lol.



I really like your new butler Hallorenescene. I've eyed him for a while now as a prop I like the look of. Good price on him. Regarding the guy with a skull, I think the skull was on a tray like he was serving up a skull. At least that is how I remember him. I do think the candelabra version is more flexible in scene useage. I assume you are using him this year in your haunt, which I think you said was a western theme. Are you going to redress him?


----------



## hallorenescene

gop, okay, the skull on a tray would make sense. but then he is more like a butler. your right, this is more universal. i probably will try to make him a funeral director, than i won't have to change him out. we'll see


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Big lots!*

Received my BIG LOTS! advance email newsletter update and some halloween news to pass on.

First off, there's a 20% off your entire purchase coupon (see coupon discount section of forum, main area--think someone posted it there) good for your purchase 10/06 - 10/09/10. 

Then in next week's flyer (10/10 - 10/16), they will have Halloween Horror DVDs on sale for $3 each. Selection varies by location. Titles pictured for example were: The Fog, Frankenfish, White Noise, The Forsaken, I Know What You Did Last Summer, Boogeyman, Hellboy, Land of the Dead.

Page 7 of next week's add is all Halloween items: 

$4.44 each 5 foot scarecrows;

$5 - Halloween decor--5 foot stakes or 58in hanging; 15 ft prelit black garland; mini LED strobe with sound, 9 LED glow 2 pk flashlights;

$15 each -- 25 pc boneyard kit, lighted pumpkins, fogging skull, GID 5 ft blucky, set 3 bat yard stakes

$10 - set 3 twig pathway markers, haunted hedge (shaking box), metal yard stakes, Beware sign; Sitting scarecrows, large etched pumpkins;

$6 - 144 ct tea lights, 24 pk votives, 12 pk votives

$2.50 & $4 -- halloween candy

If you already get their email advance newsletter you'll be able to see the pics of the above, if you aren't on their mailing list, the ad will be visible maybe Saturday night I think. Figured I'd give a heads up in case you are looking for some of these items.


----------



## joossa

RCIAG said:


> I'm gonna hit another Walmart today. It's a much nicer one & usually much more organized. The one I went to last nite I hardly ever go to even though it's closer & in the middle of all the other big box stores I visit. It's a tad better than it used to be, but it's still pretty horrible, even by Walmart standards. The employees are surly, the customers are surly & the place is always a mess.
> 
> The one a little further north of us is a much nicer one with friendlier staff & it's always neat & orderly. I scored a ton of stuff there last year.


My WalMart had the best prices, selection, and organization of all the other stores I shopped at for Halloween. They didn't have as many props on display, but at least they had a large selection and good prices.

I'd say that this year, the Dollar Tree, the 99 Cent Only Store, and WalMart were the best for Halloween.


Spirit was a disaster. And while Party City was well organized and had a large selection, their prices were a bit too high.


----------



## a witch from canada

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, that would look great in front of a stone.
> ghost of spooky, my photobucket doesn't for some reason let me enlarge. or i would post a pic bigger. it doesn't really look like stitches, more like a scar. i just posted it in my profile 2010 album. it will enlarge there. go check it out
> okay, i have been real good about not buying much new at stores this year. then i went to kmart and broke down. this guy was $129.99 on sale for $99.99. i have got to stay away from stores or find a sugar daddie, any takers out there. lol. and here's a picture of a static prop [his eye does light up] i'm going to put the arm on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


can you get a video of the kmart butler please ? been looking for a video everywhere i really wanted to buy him but want to see a video first


----------



## hallorenescene

i'll see what i can do. i've got to get batteries first. and then i got to figure out how to use the video function on my camera. and i don't have a memory card for the camera, do i need one for the video aspect? i keep meaning to buy one and forget. i can without one take about 6 to 8 pictures is all. and then i'll need to upload all the pics from the camera to the computer. is that just like uploading pictures? no problem, i will do it. i would love to show him off. i just loved him in the store. can't wait to function him for us. 3 times now i've walked into the living room and been startled by him standing there.


----------



## rockplayson

GobbyGruesome said:


> ˆThose are soooo cool!
> 
> I found these guys at the zoo of all places... kind of like a Build a Bear thing, they stuff them while you wait. Pretty darn cute and officially licensed! The wofman had a fair bit of detail in his clothes too. Almost bought them just because they seemed pretty unusual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did pick up this though. Everybody loves the bats.




I wish the Denver Zoo had those. Those are awesome!!


----------



## scareviewzombies.com

I love Universals Monsters stuff very cool to see


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Pics from WORLD MARKET (CostPlus)*

Here are the pics taken yesterday from WORLD MARKET (CostPlus). I loved their selection this year. Wish I wasn't at the end of my haunt budget. I used the Friends and Family coupon (posted in the Coupons Discounts section) and got 20% off entire purchase. Picked up the Dangling Skeletons and a Halloween at the Zoo book for my next door neighbor's girl.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*More WORLD MARKET pics*

and a few more:





















They had a selection of halloween wines and beverages, some interesting candy, some white cheddar cheese puff things called Skeleton Bones, Halloween pasta, small novelty toy items. Worth a trip to look IMO.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*BIG LOTS! Reindeer in stock -- Reindeer/wolfs*

If anyone is trying to put together an animated wolf this year using a xmas reindeer and are still in need of a deer, my Big Lots! had their animated reindeer already out. 

They have 2 versions of a 48-inch reindeer -- one has an upright head, the other has the head in a downward grazing position -- for $19. If you use the 20% off coupon today (last day) you can get a decent deal on them considering they won't be running xmas sales yet. 

They also have a 3 pc reindeer set with an animated 40-inch upright reindeer, and 2 static others for $36. 

I'm sure other stores like Lowes, etc., have also started stocking their xmas decorations too, but here's one price point.


----------



## hallorenescene

i got a couple of the deer after christmas last year. i'm going to have woods in my western theme, and i figure since the deer are white, they can be ghosts in the woods. i also got a sleigh and horse set up. i'm going to have it in the display too. i'll put some ghosts riding in the sleigh.


----------



## 22606

RCIAG said:


> I am so disappointed in our nearby Walmart.
> 
> They had 8-10 aisles of candy (not an exaggeration either), 2 aisles of costumes & 1 of masks & other accessories, ZERO real props.


I don't know if this is the case everywhere, but I noticed that the 'regular' Walmarts around here do not tend to carry props, whereas the 'super' ones do. Might want to try checking out a 24-hour one _if_ you happen to have one nearby; don't make a special trip or anything...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was just in a 24-hour "supercenter" one and they only had one large full size prop, a butler with a skeleton head. My little Walmart is just costumes, candy, decor.

Curious if other supercenter Walmarts had more than the butler in stock.

BTW I was surprise to see that other stores in my area have pumpkins for 3.99 (large) and less for smaller and usually Walmart's prices beat them out. Not this year. The pumpkins I saw at our Walmart were 4.99 and were more like med-large. This year the real pumpkins in my area look great. Nice size and shape.


----------



## Pyewacket

Ghost of Spookie said:


> They had a selection of halloween wines and beverages, some interesting candy, some white cheddar cheese puff things called Skeleton Bones, Halloween pasta, small novelty toy items. Worth a trip to look IMO.


I had a blast when I visited my local World Market. My friend works there and she has very sweetly purchased several of their Halloween items for us. I'd like to go back and pick up that skull wind chime - something I would display all year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*RiteAid Costumes and Bones*

We stopped in RITEAID this Sunday for a birthday card and saw that they had costumes at 50% off and some other halloween related sales going on (check their online flyer for specifics). The lightweight stiff foam bones I had mentioned early on in the season (reg $1.49) were also 50% off. 

I picked up a bunch of the spine bones to use as neck bones attached under the foam skulls I have from Michaels (BTW RiteAid has the foam skulls as well, Halloween City is another source). I was going to pass on the hand bones (they are the same as on the the RiteAid Reapers) because they were ridged one piece hands, but then changed my mind figuring you could easily cut the fingers into sections and wire them to end up with a movable hand--worth the 74¢. I also reconsidered the long arm bones. While most of my props will be covered with clothing I thought I could always rip a hole in a shirt or even pants leg and attach one of these bones to the wire framing underneath the tear to give the illusion that there was a complete skeleton under the clothing.

Here's a pic of the bones again:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Halloween Colored Storage Bins on Sale*

Sales on the halloween colored storage bins are starting to appear in the newspaper ads. The best pricing is the day after Halloween, but if you are sorting things out now and need storage now the current sales might be helpful.

This week Target has the latching 66-qt tinted (purple or orange) containers or the latching 20-gal solid orange totes for $5 each. Store only.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Gemmy Halloween Light & Sound machine - Target sale*

If you are looking for the Gemmy Light and Sound machine (halloween in black) it's marked down 30% on Target.com to 55.98. Free shipping over $50.

Quite a few other items listed on Target.com are on clearance and worth a look. Some of the out-of-stock items like the full-size skeleton (no price shown but I believe also at 30% off) are still available on sale in stores. The website lets you check stores in your local area for availability.


----------



## creepingdth

i am so jealous of the riteaid bones, wish i had one around here


----------



## nmcnary17

I am jealous to...would love to have a couple of spines.


----------



## kittyvibe

price check on the Walmart witch holding a book, anyone know?  Id go myself but car is on the fritz again.


----------



## hallorenescene

i was in walmart yesterday, and it seems both the witch and the butler were each $79.99. for sure the butler was. i was thinking that was a pretty nice price as to the $129.99 i've seen on other props.


----------



## BlueFrog

I was in Michael's today and noticed they were down to their last lighted rat and decided I couldn't live without him. Although the sign said he was now $20.98, he rang up at $12.99!


----------



## hallorenescene

*scarymore the butler*



a witch from canada said:


> can you get a video of the kmart butler please ? been looking for a video everywhere i really wanted to buy him but want to see a video first



i tried to post him, but it gave access to my album so i deleted it. sorry


----------



## Xane

So disappointed in the selection in regular stores this year. We have three halloween specialty stores that opened here but I haven't had a chance to check any of those out (too far away). Every store seems to have good individual items but not a really good wide selection.

Glad that Walgreens has the realistic skulls again this year. They're one of the most realistic inexpensive skulls I've ever seen. Has anyone tried using them outdoors? I'm curious to see if they're weatherproof as I'd love to put one in front of a tombstone. I always worry about my props disappearing though.

I really want that creepy mummy at Target but the price is a little high and there doesn't seem to be any way to hang it up. I'm afraid if I hung it by the neck the head would simply rip off so I'm not sure whether to buy it or not. All the Targets around here are completely picked over. I almost always get good deals after Halloween but unless they're going to restock again before Halloween there's barely anything left! I stopped waiting for clearance and started buying the stuff I really wanted.

We bought a set of the battery powered skeletons (smaller ones) and they're unbelievably bright. I want to buy several more sets just to use the LED strands but they're all gone! I also wanted the plastic salad tongs and Poison flask and martini shaker. I thought the prices in Target were really high this year, but apparently people are buying despite that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a MARSHALL'S (affiliated company with TJ Maxx and HomeGoods here in U.S.) and was surprise to see some nice halloween mdse still left. This was pretty much it though and no large props. This was my first trip into a Marshall's this halloween season so not sure if they ever got any in. I know my TJ Maxx did not, only HomeGoods did.




















This photo was taken at a JO-ANN FABRICS store which currently is running 50% off on halloween lighting and decor (indoor and outdoor). Still a nice selection available. See the Coupon/Discount area for more info on what's on sale right now.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghost of spooky, i love the purple and black witch hat, and the black wire witch. thanks for sharing


----------



## Shadowbat

Had to run into Big Lots yesterday morning for an extension cord and they had ALL their Halloween items up front in one clustered area. Everything was marked down either 10% - 25%. Practically the whole store is Christmas now. Not exactly what I wanted to see the morning of my Halloween party. lol


----------



## joossa

A friend of mine visited a store called Stats in Pasadena, CA. He took some pictures and gave me permission to post them. They have some pretty cool stuff... I love the clowns!


----------



## joossa




----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

joossa said:


> A friend of mine visited a store called Stats in Pasadena, CA. He took some pictures and gave me permission to post them. They have some pretty cool stuff... I love the clowns!


I'd love to have a couple of those clowns myself... ;D


----------



## hallorenescene

joosa, some of those clowns are fabulous. i like the white pumpkin too.


----------



## RCIAG

We were just in Michaels buying one more pumpkin & they were pretty much cleaned out of the big props. I bought their display witch over the weekend, the Skeleton Ringmaster was gone, there was only the broken dancing skeleton left & a few other things.

A lot of their stuff is already 50% off & they're moving it all to one or 2 aisles.

All the stuff I'd _like_ to buy, like a few more of those big skulls _weren't_ on sale.

Yet.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Have they marked the Spooky Town stuff down to 75% off yet ? I want to try to get one of those Wheel of Horror pieces..but it was still too much for me at 50% last week and they weren't flying off the shelves either.


----------



## bozz

*Flower factory has some nice hanging props at 50 % off*

The Flower factory has some nice hanging props at 50 % off......$ 7 with poseable arms........I'm gonna pick up a few today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Last Minute Eyeballs*

I see that DOLLAR TREE has a 9-pack of Table Tennis Balls for $1. Pretty cheap way to get a large vessel of eyeballs.

I seem to remember someone somewhere posted a pdf I think of a sheet of colored iris' that you could cut out and glue on to small balls like this. They looked pretty good.


----------



## HalloweenMegaVente.com

a witch from canada said:


> doing lots of shopping  i better go check our walmart tomorow or this weekend too in case i find something ....
> 
> went to an halloween store today in montreal (well Brossard actually) it is called halloween mega vente for those in Quebec province , they opened yesterday , lots of costume uge store as big as a spirit store but lack of nice prop not a gemmy or animated prop in sight


Thank you for visiting our store! We constantly restock our shelves with new merchandise until the last week of October. We carry a very large selection of animated products, including Gemmy. Unfortunately, these props arrived later in the season. Hope you visit us again next year!


----------



## tamster

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you are looking for the Gemmy Light and Sound machine (halloween in black) it's marked down 30% on Target.com to 55.98. Free shipping over $50.
> 
> Quite a few other items listed on Target.com are on clearance and worth a look. Some of the out-of-stock items like the full-size skeleton (no price shown but I believe also at 30% off) are still available on sale in stores. The website lets you check stores in your local area for availability.


I have been searching for that machine, yet, i being in Canada is not able to get it, shipping is just out of this world!!


----------



## tamster

tamster said:


> I have been searching for that machine, yet, i being in Canada is not able to get it, shipping is just out of this world!!



it is called "halloween light show and sound machine" 

I wish i had family who could get it for me, it would've been perfect for my haunt.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

tamster said:


> it is called "halloween light show and sound machine"
> 
> I wish i had family who could get it for me, it would've been perfect for my haunt.



For anyone still interested in this product through Target, the product is still on their website but temporarily out of stock--says arriving soon, order now for shipment in 2 to 4 weeks--making it not deliverable by halloween now anyway. Also only through Target.com.


----------



## greaseballs80

ghost of spookie said:


> for anyone still interested in this product through target, the product is still on their website but temporarily out of stock--says arriving soon, order now for shipment in 2 to 4 weeks--making it not deliverable by halloween now anyway. Also only through target.com.


remember if your a (aaa) member you receive 10% off at target.com
just placed my order and total was $55.04


----------



## markstevenp78

That is so cool, naturally well created, so worth it.


----------



## tamster

Ghost of Spookie said:


> For anyone still interested in this product through Target, the product is still on their website but temporarily out of stock--says arriving soon, order now for shipment in 2 to 4 weeks--making it not deliverable by halloween now anyway. Also only through Target.com.[/QUO
> 
> Target will not ship to Canada so unfortunately us Canadians can't enjoy the benefits of this machine, such a shame


----------



## Espmorgan

I know where I'm going now. Big Lots is right down the street from me. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Guest

Walgreens has most their items at 50 percent off today in my area. I picked up a few groundbreakers for 5.99. Just a FYI in case some of you havent checked.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Walmart - $20 Adult Clown & Ghost Costume Bundle*

I'm doing carnival/circus next year and so always on the lookout for clown costumes on the cheap for a prop. Saw this special bundle offer from Walmart.com for an Adult Clown costume _plus_ an Adult Ghost Costume for only $20. If you have a Walmart near you, shipping to store site is free. Pretty good deal. Don't need it until next year so delivery to the store in early November wasn't a problem.

The costume sizes available right now are XL 46-48 and XXL 50-52. I'd like to do a big, tall clown so went with the XL on him and figured the ghost costume could be turned into a flying crank ghost prop down the road so wanted as much material as possible so went with the XXL. I liked the ghost face quite a bit and think it will look nice as a FCG.

Here's the link to the costume bundle if you want to check it out.


BTW I didn't see _*any*_ halloween props or outdoor decorations at Walmart.com at all. Unless they are having problems with their site, I'm thinking they pulled everything. Did I miss out on sales they had? Feels like I went to bed before halloween and woke up near Christmas....


----------



## creepingdth

not sure if this is the right spot to post this, but halloween asylum just started a 50% off sale.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Does Spirit's website do a 50% sale as well ?


----------



## creepingdth

usually they do, but i think it's the day after halloween, i keep checking it and they have a few things clearanced.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Yeah I saw they had a few..mostly uninteresting things listed... there was the corpse bird feeder though. 

Thanks for the head's up on Halloween Asylum ! I just spent 260.00 bucks in clown merch..I was so excited I forgot weaponry..lol


----------



## Espmorgan

I got a lot of discounted items from Big Lots and Nobbies the other day. A bag of bones and hands that stick up from the ground. A really cool Skull doorbell. When you ring it, a spider pops down and tries to get your finger and the doorbell talks. Says Welcome to the haunted house.


----------



## RCIAG

Had to go to our grocery store yesterday morning & they'd already moved out all the Halloween candy & moved in all the Christmas stuff.

I almost couldn't find the Halloween stuff, but it was on a spinner next to a checkout. I was gonna buy a couple of their light up skeletons but they were still priced at $14.99 each.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon

Hit the Spirit stores in our area... bought lots of nice clown items ! heh heh ;D

They were all strangely out of fog machines and juice though !

I heard Halloween Express closed at 6pm on Saturday and had no after Halloween sale...went by today and sure enough it said " see you next year "....odd.


----------



## creepingdth

my spirit didn't have any fog or fog machines or bubble juice either.


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to farm fleet in mason city iowa, got a real shocker. they usually don't mark their stuff down much, and have an aisle out all year. well, a $19.99 blow mold was saling for $7.00, and i got an egg sack for $1.20, and some black and white webbing for $0.70. i want to go back tomorrow and pick up a blow mold for $5.??, and another for $4.?? . might pick up a few more spider sacks.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

creepingdth said:


> my spirit didn't have any fog or fog machines or bubble juice either.


hi creeping,

just to clarify this point. this morning i got to a spirit local as soon as it opened. i overheard the assistant manager. she stated that "corporate" originally asked that they be pulled from the floor for the sale, but then changed "their" minds to allow for purchase.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I got an email the other day that GrandinRoad's halloween is now an additional 30% off of what has been marked down.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

MY local Walmart (Lilburn (outside Atlanta)) went 90% off on their remaining Halloween this morning. They mainly have candy, costume pieces, and a lot of jack-o-lanterns remaining. The 90% off includes the Halloween colors of the Wilton meltable chocolates, which makes them .27 a bag. I wiped them out (woohoo!)


----------



## rog1376

hello haunted friend ,
im checking out this site it is nov 15 2010 and the home page says 17 days til halloween 
whats up with that is my cumputer or what 
thanks roger


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

We were in a Tuesday Morning today and I saw some halloween items in the clearance area and also some halloween costumes mixed in with their clothing area. Wasn't looking for halloween and didn't check prices but imagine they are clearance priced.


----------



## Shadowbat

Just to let everyone know, WalMart has 3.5' pre-lit black christmas trees for $18. I just went this morning and grabbed one for next Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Target - Hexbug Nanos and Phillip's LED Globe Lights*

Week starting Sunday, 11/28, Target will have those Hexbug Nano's for $4.99 each. That's the cheapest I think I've ever seen them. I'm using my Nanos to turn them into cockroaches that will scurry around. 

I've already done a test one and thought it worked pretty well. I bought some large cockroaches that I'm "thinning" out to a veneer and then attaching to the top of the Nano. I really need to get my hands on a dremel to do the sanding (Xacto knife is difficult and can be dangerous). Maybe I'll get one as a Xmas present... 


On the lighting front, same week, Target will have the Phillips LED large globe string lights on sale, $9 (from $11.99 I believe). Good color and comes in clear and multi-color--great LED lighting for circus and carnival themes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Target has all their string lights and lighted outdoor decor 30% off this week (week of 12/20).


CVS has the Shift3 LightBlast Entertainment Projector on sale for $59.99 with CVS card (sale thru 12/25). This is $20 less than when they had it on sale this past fall.


----------



## hallorenescene

i went to shopko and got a $69.99 dollar cashmere lime green christmas tree for 70% off at $20.00. Then i went to wal-mart and got an $18.00 silver tinsel christmas tree for 50% off at $9.00. and at the mernards store i got a 4 ft. led rope chain [red] for 1/2 off. i figure i will use the rope chain in my lab next year to hold down my monster.


----------



## greaseballs80

Went to Macys and got a $5.00 dollar Bone Head (Skull Shaped Candel) in Black, Size: 3.35x5.67x4.53in, for 75% off $20.00, Got 2, they had to colors, Gold and Black, this are in the Seasonal Items Section, they are really Nice


----------



## greaseballs80

Went to Macys and got a $5.00 dollar Bone Head (Skull Shaped Candel) in Black, Size: 3.35x5.67x4.53in, for 75% off $20.00, Got 2, they had 2 colors, Gold and Black, this are in the Seasonal Items Section, they are really Nice


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't know if anyone mentioned this on the forum already but Walgreens has a clearance sale on their Xmas merchandise. 50% off candy and 75% off decor I believe. Bought 4 of those LED battery-operated candle/candlesticks with timer for $.74 each. Didn't really see anything else I wanted but the candles are always useful to have on hand (in fact used some when our power went out recently). They were already stocking the shelves for Valentine's day so if you're looking for anything on clearance there, I'd suggest getting there before the weekend.


----------

